# Chiedo aiuto ... tornare sui propri passi ...



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Buonasera a tutti voi,
spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
io lo amo, anche se alcune mancanze ci sono, lui non è mai stato molto dolce, poche carezze, pochi
abbracci, ma col tempo l'ho capito e mi sono "adeguata"...
La mia vita "normale" è stata sconvolta circa un mese fa quando un collega di lavoro (che in realtà è una persona con
cui collaboro quasi giornalmente) mi ha corteggiata e un giorno si è avvicinato e mi ha baciata...da lì non ho capito
più niente, lui è sposato e ha due figli...io l'ho sempre considerato un ragazzo molto in gamba, lavoriamo benissimo
assieme, ma non ho mai avute certe idee, proprio perchè sapevo che era sposato ed una persona molto seria.
Lui mi ha confessato che erano mesi che provava qualcosa e ha preso il coraggio, da lì è iniziata una storia, coinvolgente, passionale, bellissima...tanti baci, carezze, tantissime belle parole, ci vedevamo quasi ogni giorno, e finivamo per stare insieme anche per solo 10 minuti a baciarci, mai andati oltre perchè lui...bhè lui dopo che mi confessa che mi ama, che prova qualcosa di forte e grande per me, inizia ad avere problemi con la moglie, non riesce a fare l'amore con lei e da lì inizia la fine...lui dice di avere sempre avuto un ottimo rapporto con sua moglie, che gli dispiace moltissimo non riuscire a farlo con lei, perchè ovviamente lei inizia a insospettirsi e che non vuole lasciare la sua famiglia (questo me l'ha sempre detto fin dall'inizio), così decide di staccarsi, ma poi torna subito e ci ricaschiamo...passano altre due settimane intense, 10 telefonate al giorno, cerchiamo di vederci tutti i giorni, grande feeling...lui di nuovo va in crisi perchè con la moglie sembrava aver risolto il problema, ma questa settimana si è ripresentato e non capisce nulla...dice che è confuso, che è in crisi e non capisce più niente...vedo che lui mi vuole, c'è un sentimento forte perchè ci rispettiamo molto come persone, anche nel lavoro, ma lo vedo veramente giù e così mi ha detto che vuole capire cosa gli sta succedendo, deve ritrovarsi...questo è successo oggi...non so cosa pensare e come comportarmi, è successo tutto così in fretta che non so cosa fare..so che ho provato sensazioni meravigliose, emozioni che forse non avevo mai provato nella vita, anzi ne sono certa...so che è sincero perchè lo conosco...ora sto male, ci penso sempre, vorrei sentirlo e parlarne con calma, ma ho paura di fargli del male...è stato un mese meraviglioso...deve finire davvero tutto così? non ci credo...mi fa male...qualcuno ci è passato? consigli? vi ringrazio per avermi letto...un abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


benvenuta. Meglio che non sia io a consigliarti, ho anche dormito poco e ho gli inibitori che non frenano.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAH! Figurati se le idee le avessi pure avute. Mamma mamma. Che bel mondo.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> benvenuta. Meglio che non sia io a consigliarti, ho anche dormito poco e ho gli inibitori che non frenano.


grazie del benvenuta!


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


parere: la frittata l'hai fatta,ora friggila,sennò tocca buttare via le uova.    il tipo ha problemi ad andare con la moglie perchè verosimilmente ha paura di chiamarti mentre fa sesso con lei 

trovatelo il tempo per far bruciare questa passione,chè così vi state facendo del male entrambi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


Dì al tuo collega di pensare al marito di Donatella Versace. Se ce l'ha fatta quell'uomo, può farcela anche lui.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*ahaahha*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dì al tuo collega di pensare al marito di Donatella Versace. Se ce l'ha fatta quell'uomo, può farcela anche lui.


ahahaha mi hai fatto ridere...grazie!!!!!!!


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*grazie*



perplesso ha detto:


> parere: la frittata l'hai fatta,ora friggila,sennò tocca buttare via le uova.    il tipo ha problemi ad andare con la moglie perchè verosimilmente ha paura di chiamarti mentre fa sesso con lei
> 
> trovatelo il tempo per far bruciare questa passione,chè così vi state facendo del male entrambi


perplesso...diciamo che la frittata l'ha fatta lui, a me piaceva comunque....eeeeehhh io non butterei via nulla, ma lui è così confuso, mica posso fargli pressioni adesso???


----------



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perplesso...diciamo che la frittata l'ha fatta lui, a me piaceva comunque....eeeeehhh io non butterei via nulla, ma lui è così confuso, mica posso fargli pressioni adesso???


se il problema è tutto suo perchè mai ti poni tante domande? Deve essere l'altro a porsele semmai


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> se il problema è tutto suo perchè mai ti poni tante domande? Deve essere l'altro a porsele semmai


Perchè lei spera ancora di svoltarci la scopata. Solo che ha pescato un brocco da competizione (da competizione per brocchi, intendo) ed ecco qua. Un'altra magari l'avrebbe già mandato a pisciare, è che lei probabilmente si chiede quando le ricapiterebbe un altro. Tipo.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*infatti*



scrittore ha detto:


> se il problema è tutto suo perchè mai ti poni tante domande? Deve essere l'altro a porsele semmai


scrittore...lui se le sta ponendo...io devo solo stare qui ad aspettare...ci sentiamo ogni giorno per lavoro e devo far finta di nulla....


----------



## Ecate (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perplesso...diciamo che la frittata l'ha fatta lui, a me piaceva comunque....eeeeehhh io non butterei via nulla, ma lui è così confuso, mica posso fargli pressioni adesso???


Cucciolina, il problema è che lui si fa degli scrupoli o che te li fai tu? O che ve li fate in contrasto di fase?


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*ecco*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè lei spera ancora di svoltarci la scopata. Solo che ha pescato un brocco da competizione (da competizione per brocchi, intendo) ed ecco qua. Un'altra magari l'avrebbe già mandato a pisciare, è che lei probabilmente si chiede quando le ricapiterebbe un altro. Tipo.


buttiamo tutto in "vacca"....non avrei problemi in questo senso, ma mi sono presa una bella sbandata per lui...che ci posso fare? mi piace come persona....saremo destinati a non andare oltre probabilmente, ma ovvio che dopo un mese di emozioni, ci si rimane male...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> buttiamo tutto in "vacca"....non avrei problemi in questo senso, ma mi sono presa una bella sbandata per lui...che ci posso fare? mi piace come persona....saremo destinati a non andare oltre probabilmente, ma ovvio che *dopo un mese di emozioni, ci si rimane male*...


roba da ridere


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*ciao!*



Ecate ha detto:


> Cucciolina, il problema è che lui si fa degli scrupoli o che te li fai tu? O che ve li fate in contrasto di fase?


Lui si fa i problemi...io me li faccio, ma riesco a gestire la situazione...lui , a quanto pare, non ci riesce, allora tronchiamo e poi dopo due giorni, mi richiama e dice che vuole ricominciare...
il fatto è che non capisce perchè è bloccato con la moglie...e volendole bene, nonostante quello che si pensi qui, fa fatica a gestire la situazione...che ovviamente è una situazione che gli capita per la prima volta nella vita...
(prima di iniziare con me questo rapporto, non ha mai avuto questi problemi con la moglie)...


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perplesso...diciamo che la frittata l'ha fatta lui, a me piaceva comunque....eeeeehhh io non butterei via nulla, ma lui è così confuso, mica posso fargli pressioni adesso???


tu di cosa hai paura,se doveste arrivare al dunque


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*....*



perplesso ha detto:


> tu di cosa hai paura,se doveste arrivare al dunque


Io non ho paura...
lui credo sia terrorizzato da quello che gli sta succedendo...non riesce a gestire la situazione con la moglie e non
ne esce..quindi si prende del tempo per capire e vedere se si sblocca con lei...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> buttiamo tutto in "vacca"....non avrei problemi in questo senso, ma mi sono presa una bella sbandata per lui...che ci posso fare? mi piace come persona....saremo destinati a non andare oltre probabilmente, ma ovvio che dopo un mese di emozioni, ci si rimane male...


Cucciolì (che poi, vabbè. Meglio di Defenestrata, Piegata, Frus(r)tata, Infartata e quant'altro, però eh, insomma.), non è che la sto buttando in vacca, è che è proprio così. Dopo un mese di emozioni t'è rimasta la voglia di manico, lo so. Ce l'avevi pure prima, altro che no. Il punto è che t'ha detto sfiga. E' un brutto mondo. Però, PERO': ne trovi. Meglio, anche. E non necessariamente in ambiente lavorativo, che è pure un filo più intelligente. Basta che sei onesta anzitutto con te stessa. Che tu non l'avevi mai vusto così e cosà, epperò questo appena ci mezzo prova tu ci stai, e magari ci rimani male pure che non t'abbia già infiocinata, nun se po' legge. Eh.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*ehhh*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cucciolì (che poi, vabbè. Meglio di Defenestrata, Piegata, Frus(r)tata, Infartata e quant'altro, però eh, insomma.), non è che la sto buttando in vacca, è che è proprio così. Dopo un mese di emozioni t'è rimasta la voglia di manico, lo so. Ce l'avevi pure prima, altro che no. Il punto è che t'ha detto sfiga. E' un brutto mondo. Però, PERO': ne trovi. Meglio, anche. E non necessariamente in ambiente lavorativo, che è pure un filo più intelligente. Basta che sei onesta anzitutto con te stessa. Che tu non l'avevi mai vusto così e cosà, epperò questo appena ci mezzo prova tu ci stai, e magari ci rimani male pure che non t'abbia già infiocinata, nun se po' legge. Eh.


ma la mettiamo sempre e solo sul sesso...non è solo quello....ti assicuro, che proprio perchè ci conosciamo da oltre 3 anni, siamo amici e ci stimiamo come persone...non è il primo che capita...se vuoi crederci bene, altrimenti va bene lo stesso eh... ps: nonostante tutto mi sei anche un pò simpatico


----------



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> scrittore...lui se le sta ponendo...io devo solo stare qui ad aspettare...ci sentiamo ogni giorno per lavoro e devo far finta di nulla....


fossi in te me ne fregherei dei suoi sensi di colpa, 
lo provocherei al punto tale da rendergli palese l'idea dell'opportunità che si sta perdendo 
mettendo comunque bene in chiaro ogni volta che tipo di relazione avete. 

alla lunga o si scoccia o resta... nel frattempo però tu ci godi 
pragamtico? Si ...pragmatico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cucciolì (che poi, vabbè. Meglio di Defenestrata, Piegata, Frus(r)tata, Infartata e quant'altro, però eh, insomma.), non è che la sto buttando in vacca, è che è proprio così. Dopo un mese di emozioni t'è rimasta la voglia di manico, lo so. Ce l'avevi pure prima, altro che no. Il punto è che t'ha detto sfiga. E' un brutto mondo. Però, PERO': ne trovi. Meglio, anche. E non necessariamente in ambiente lavorativo, che è pure un filo più intelligente. Basta che sei onesta anzitutto con te stessa. Che tu non l'avevi mai vusto così e cosà, epperò questo appena ci mezzo prova tu ci stai, e magari ci rimani male pure che non t'abbia già infiocinata, nun se po' legge. Eh.


quoto


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*ma lui*



scrittore ha detto:


> fossi in te me ne fregherei dei suoi sensi di colpa,
> lo provocherei al punto tale da rendergli palese l'idea dell'opportunità che si sta perdendo
> mettendo comunque bene in chiaro ogni volta che tipo di relazione avete.
> 
> ...


penso abbia capito quello che si perde...avevamo già deciso di trovarci una sera, ma poi è venuto fuori il discorso della moglie, dei suoi sensi di colpa o non so che altro...
non capisco che non riesce a fare l'amore con la moglie perchè si sente in colpa, oppure perchè ha me in testa, oppure tutte e due le cose...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ma la mettiamo sempre e solo sul sesso...non è solo quello....ti assicuro, che proprio perchè ci conosciamo da oltre 3 anni, siamo amici e ci stimiamo come persone...non è il primo che capita...se vuoi crederci bene, altrimenti va bene lo stesso eh... *ps: nonostante tutto mi sei anche un pò simpatico*


Nonostante tutto lo sono a tutte, in media. Sai perchè? Perchè sono sveglio. Sai perchè sono sveglio? Perchè senza stare a fare lo psicologo della asl stile Perplesso (NON MINACCIARMI - e se puoi magari anche leggere che mi dai della checca non è il massimo. Mica per altro: è proprio il termine checca che non lo usa più manco mio nonno buonanima - scusa Cucciolì ce l'avevo con Perplesso), in genere le persone sono molto semplici. Non sempliciotte, eh. Cioè, facili da "leggere". Mò tu sentimento e blablabla. Epperò stai qua. Perchè stai qua? Perchè lo vuoi. Perchè lo vuoi? Perchè da quella volta che ti ha baciato te lo saresti scopato tutto. Perchè te lo saresti scopato tutto? Perchè ti piace. Perchè ti piace? E blablablabla.


----------



## Ecate (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Lui si fa i problemi*...io me li faccio, ma riesco a gestire la situazione...*lui , a quanto pare, non ci riesce, allora tronchiamo e poi dopo due giorni, mi richiama e dice che vuole ricominciare...
> il fatto è che non capisce perchè è bloccato con la moglie...e volendole bene, nonostante quello che si pensi qui, fa fatica a gestire la situazione...che ovviamente è una situazione che gli capita per la prima volta nella vita...
> (prima di iniziare con me questo rapporto, non ha mai avuto questi problemi con la moglie)...


Fai un favore a te stessa: non farteli. Farsi domande, scrupoli, sentirsi in colpa... Serve solo se si intende cambiare, mentre tu pare voglia continuare così.
Lascia il tuo convivente.
Pensa un po' di meno alla moglie del tuo innamorato e un po' di più a cambiare la tua situazione sentimentale. 
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso abbia capito quello che si perde...avevamo già deciso di trovarci una sera, ma poi è venuto fuori il discorso della moglie, dei suoi sensi di colpa o non so che altro...
> non capisco che non riesce a fare l'amore con la moglie perchè si sente in colpa, oppure perchè ha me in testa, oppure tutte e due le cose...


... facilmente la prima che hai detto, non ti stare a fare troppi filmS. Ah, se questo è il prologo, per l'epilogo portati dietro il defibrillatore multiuso che può servire...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Fai un favore a te stessa: non farteli. Farsi domande, scrupoli, sentirsi in colpa... Serve solo se si intende cambiare, mentre tu pare voglia continuare così.
> *Lascia il tuo convivente.
> *Pensa un po' di meno alla moglie del tuo innamorato e un po' di più a cambiare la tua situazione sentimentale.
> In bocca al lupo


Ellamadò, senti quest'altra. Gesù.


----------



## Ecate (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso abbia capito quello che si perde...avevamo già deciso di trovarci una sera, ma poi è venuto fuori il discorso della moglie, dei suoi sensi di colpa o non so che altro...
> *non capisco che non riesce a fare l'amore con la moglie perchè si sente in colpa, oppure perchè ha me in testa, oppure tutte e due le cose...*


Questione fondamentale nel vostro rapporto, assolutamente da chiarire. Probabilmente tu sei così una bomba che con la moglie ormai neanche con l'argano. Però è fondamentale averne la certezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questione fondamentale nel vostro rapporto, assolutamente da chiarire. Probabilmente tu sei così una bomba che con la moglie ormai neanche con l'argano. Però è fondamentale averne la certezza.


non ti ingastrire, Ecate


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> parere: la frittata l'hai fatta,ora friggila,sennò tocca buttare via le uova.    il tipo ha problemi ad andare con la moglie perchè verosimilmente ha paura di chiamarti mentre fa sesso con lei
> 
> trovatelo il tempo per far bruciare questa passione,chè così vi state facendo del male entrambi


Solo tu riesci a trovare ste metafore :mrgreen:  non vorrei che il tipo avesse problemi a prescindere :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questione fondamentale nel vostro rapporto, assolutamente da chiarire*. Probabilmente tu sei così una bomba che con la moglie ormai neanche con l'argano.* Però è fondamentale averne la certezza.


No, è la novità. E' diverso. Senza nulla togliere a Cucciolina che magari sarà una strafiga da asporto. Però è la novità, unita all'inesperienza (cioè al fatto che non è mai capitato prima ma magari solo sognato ad occhi aperti). Che poi non ho ben capito per quale motivo sia fondamentale saperlo con certezza. Fondamentale per chi? Ma sti cazzi?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perplesso...diciamo che la frittata l'ha fatta lui, a me piaceva comunque....eeeeehhh io non butterei via nulla, ma lui è così confuso, mica posso fargli pressioni adesso???


Ciao benvenuta ... :smile:


----------



## Ecate (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò, senti quest'altra. Gesù.


Ma dai! 
Ha scoperto il paradiso con questo uomo... Tu non puoi sentire che rimane il vuoto dell'assenza di una maniglia. A me non suona così male. A me stridono le sinapsi quando sento "mi faccio scrupoli ma li gestisco". Ma chi lo dice di farsi scrupoli? Il dottore?


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ma la mettiamo sempre e solo sul sesso...non è solo quello....ti assicuro, che proprio perchè ci conosciamo da oltre 3 anni, *siamo amici e ci stimiamo come persone*...non è il primo che capita...se vuoi crederci bene, altrimenti va bene lo stesso eh... ps: nonostante tutto mi sei anche un pò simpatico


ciao, benvenuta:smile:

ma scusami, proprio perchè siete amici, che fai, gli metti il carico da mille?

Tu lo vuoi e, da come scrivi, sembri aver ben chiaro cosa cerchi (lo sai? )

Lui ti vuole, ma si sta facendo un film infinito su una trombata sospirata..(scusami il francesismo:smile

'sto uomo con qualche bacetto, confonde te con la moglie. Lascialo stare poveretto. 

Capisco ti possa fare piacere  e che possa lusingarti...ma, perchè gli vuoi complicare la vita? (quando dici che siete amici).

Insomma, una scopata fra amici, dovrebbe essere una cosa bella e rilassante...mica una fabbrica di problemi.

Fra l'altro, amanti sul lavoro..:scared:...che inutile complicazione di una cosa bella..

Mica che il non essere solo sesso, debba per forza essere una tragedia greca eh....:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso abbia capito quello che si perde...avevamo già deciso di trovarci una sera, ma poi è venuto fuori il discorso della moglie, dei suoi sensi di colpa o non so che altro...
> non capisco che non riesce a fare l'amore con la moglie perchè si sente in colpa, oppure perchè ha me in testa, oppure tutte e due le cose...


Mmmhhh sarà a me sto suo comportamento non convince


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> Ha scoperto il paradiso con questo uomo... Tu non puoi sentire che rimane il vuoto dell'assenza di una maniglia. A me non suona così male. A me stridono le sinapsi quando sento "mi faccio scrupoli ma li gestisco". Ma chi lo dice di farsi scrupoli? Il dottore?


Ma quali scrupoli. Ahahahahahahah! Ma questa simpatica e cucciolosissima amica vorrebbe tanto farsi sta benedetta scopatina extra, e tu per una scopata extra le consigli di lasciare il convivente tout court? Ou? Stile Minni in trip da crociata per la terra santa dei fedeli e traditi?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nonostante tutto lo sono a tutte, in media. Sai perchè? Perchè sono sveglio. Sai perchè sono sveglio? Perchè senza stare a fare lo psicologo della asl stile Perplesso (NON MINACCIARMI - e se puoi magari anche leggere che mi dai della checca non è il massimo. Mica per altro: è proprio il termine checca che non lo usa più manco mio nonno buonanima - scusa Cucciolì ce l'avevo con Perplesso), in genere le persone sono molto semplici. Non sempliciotte, eh. Cioè, facili da "leggere". Mò tu sentimento e blablabla. Epperò stai qua. Perchè stai qua? Perchè lo vuoi. Perchè lo vuoi? Perchè da quella volta che ti ha baciato te lo saresti scopato tutto. Perchè te lo saresti scopato tutto? Perchè ti piace. Perchè ti piace? E blablablabla.


Ti son tornate le mestruazioni ? :sonar::mrgreen:  Pensa a Free che ti passa


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2013)

:incazzato::fumo::sbatti::ira::calcio::kick::clava::viking:

Penso che si sia capito quello che penso .... vero???


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti son tornate le mestruazioni ? :sonar::mrgreen: Pensa a Free che ti passa


Ma perchè, che ho scritto? Non ti sono forse supersimpa? 


P.S: Free ti amo.


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> *Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


Beh, si.
Secondo me dovresti scopartelo un paio di volte, tanto per toglierti lo sfizio, e poi vedi che ti passa.
Tanto se non ci vai, finiresti sicuramente per idealizzare il tuo collega come il grande amore perduto, quando mi sembra solo l'ennesimo sfigato che non riesce ad apprezzare una vita serena.
Un paio di scopatine con un coglione non valgono come un uomo a casa che ti dà una famiglia.
Attenta a non farti scoprire.


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao, benvenuta:smile:
> 
> ma scusami, proprio perchè siete amici, che fai, gli metti il carico da mille?
> 
> ...


il problema non è la trombata tra amici e colleghi....il problema è che questo tizio,da come lo descrive Cucciolina,è già andato oltre.

chè già si vede a pensare a come gestire una storia parallela....quindi comincia a pensare a cosa dire alla moglie per giustificare il rientro in ritardo di 3 ore,a cercare chi tra gli amici gli regge il gioco con le partite di calcetto il venerdì sera....

ma la cosa che effettivamente suonerebbe tragica se non fosse probabilmente farsesca è il fatto che gli sia bastato baciare Cucciolina per smettere di andare con la moglie......


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè, che ho scritto? Non ti sono forse supersimpa?
> 
> 
> P.S: Free ti amo.


Stai a scherza io quelli antipatici manco li quoto :mrgreen: io ho una mia teoria il coso ha cominciato ad aver problemi di tiraggio e vuol capire se dipende dalla moglie  o da lui ... Come fare ??? :mrgreen: Deve fare una prova ... Solo che ha strizza ... Se fallisce tu capisci che la cosa si complica moltoooooo :mrgreen:


----------



## Ecate (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao, benvenuta:smile:
> 
> ma scusami, proprio perchè siete amici, che fai, gli metti il carico da mille?
> 
> ...


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso abbia capito quello che si perde...avevamo già deciso di trovarci una sera, ma poi è venuto fuori il discorso della moglie, dei suoi sensi di colpa o non so che altro...
> non capisco che non riesce a fare l'amore con la moglie perchè si sente in colpa, oppure perchè ha me in testa, oppure tutte e due le cose...


Secondo me non riesce a scoparla perchè è sua moglie. Punto.
Con te ci riesce perchè tanto sei senza impegno. Convivi pure... 
Vedi, se davvero era tuo amico e ti voleva bene, avrebbe tenuto le mani a posto. Non si fa così con una persona che si sta facendo una famiglia.
Hai 36 anni, quanto tempo ancora vuoi perdere a fare la ragazzina?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


c

Sei cucciola di tordo o di fagiano?
Perche'a queste cavolate nessuno ci crede,vedi darling,tutti gli amanti,escluso il sottoscritto, raccontano la mega balla''a casa non lo facciamo da anni''.Perche'cosi',ti frega no??si finge innamorato,e tu la smolli...sveglia invornita!


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao, benvenuta:smile:
> 
> ma scusami, proprio perchè siete amici, che fai, gli metti il carico da mille?
> 
> ...


NON si scopa dove si mangia.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...



Fammi capire tutto questo :
prendi molla bacia bacia 
non riesco ad andare a letto con mia moglie 
ti amo ,sono confuso ...
in un mese?


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli.............


una domanda:
te l'ha ordinato il medico di andare avanti col collega?
no chiedo, magari è una terapia salvavita e non potete farne a meno altrimenti stramazzate carbonizzati al suolo.
mi domando io, se bastano due solenni cagate ----> bacetti, sospiretti, abbraccini, telefonatine, minchiatine da adolescenti in calore, per buttare nel gabinetto TUTTO quello che il vostro partner vi ha dato.
chiedo eh, magari mi sbaglio.
ma c'è mai qualcosa che vi BASTA, oppure anche se uno è adorabile, futuro potenziale padre dei vostri figli, persona seria ecc. può essere infangato dalle vostre infamie ormonali?

scusa, ero perplessa :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire tutto questo :
> prendi molla bacia bacia
> non riesco ad andare a letto con mia moglie
> ti amo ,sono confuso ...
> in un mese?


ehhhh, signora mia... ma è una GRANDISSIMA PASSIONE


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> c
> 
> Sei cucciola di tordo o di fagiano?
> Perche'a queste cavolate nessuno ci crede,vedi darling,tutti gli amanti,escluso il sottoscritto, raccontano la mega balla''a casa non lo facciamo da anni''.Perche'cosi',ti frega no??si finge innamorato,e tu la smolli...sveglia invornita!


Quoterrimo LOTHAR! 

Pure io raccontavo al sardo che io e Elio eravamo come fratello e sorella...


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoterrimo LOTHAR!
> 
> Pure io raccontavo al sardo che io e Elio eravamo come fratello e sorella...


in quale puntata? fronde ombrose, cespugli infuocati, lande torride?


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema non è la trombata tra amici e colleghi....il problema è che questo tizio,da come lo descrive Cucciolina,è già andato oltre.
> 
> chè già si vede a pensare a come gestire una storia parallela....quindi comincia a pensare a cosa dire alla moglie per giustificare il rientro in ritardo di 3 ore,a cercare chi tra gli amici gli regge il gioco con le partite di calcetto il venerdì sera....
> 
> ma la cosa che effettivamente suonerebbe tragica se non fosse probabilmente farsesca è il fatto che gli sia bastato baciare Cucciolina per smettere di andare con la moglie......



..appunto...una fabbrica di problemi inutili. 

per quale ragione? boh...un po' di sesso nascosto sotto il sentimento travolgente?

..insomma, sarà un problema mio..ma non capisco come le emozioni, compreso il desiderio, si possano accendere e spegnere in un click.

Cioè, questo desiderava la moglie, poi bacia cucciolina e...click...sparito? ma com'è 'sta cosa?

Capisco meglio il desiderare entrambe.

Poi, io penso che se amante si vuole, che almeno non si giochi sulla confusione delle emozioni per averlo. 

Voglio un amante, me lo prendo, ma la questione deve essere chiara ad entrambi. 
Mica che uno vuol trombare e l'altro parla di amore eterno. 
E' abbastanza impari come punto di partenza...che gioco è? 

Chi deve affermarsi su chi? 

Perchè trattarsi con così poca delicatezza?...

Poi forse dipende da quello che si cerca..se cucciolina cerca conferme per se stessa..questa è la situazione ideale, in realtà.

:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> una domanda:
> te l'ha ordinato il medico di andare avanti col collega?
> no chiedo, magari è una terapia salvavita e non potete farne a meno altrimenti stramazzate carbonizzati al suolo.
> mi domando io, se bastano due solenni cagate ----> bacetti, sospiretti, abbraccini, telefonatine, minchiatine da adolescenti in calore, per buttare nel gabinetto TUTTO quello che il vostro partner vi ha dato.
> ...


Io quest'acredine da culo bruciato comunque eviterei di palesarla. Perchè, merda, all'ennesimo post SEMPRE uguale nun se può più vedè. Senti: va bene che hai chiesto scusa. Ci sta. Però, per dire, ma t'è mai venuto in mente di scrivere anche di altro, oltre a quanto sono infami i traditori? Chessò, cucina? Sesso? Boh, attualità? Il tema di storia? Non sa/non risponde?


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*ehhhh*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nonostante tutto lo sono a tutte, in media. Sai perchè? Perchè sono sveglio. Sai perchè sono sveglio? Perchè senza stare a fare lo psicologo della asl stile Perplesso (NON MINACCIARMI - e se puoi magari anche leggere che mi dai della checca non è il massimo. Mica per altro: è proprio il termine checca che non lo usa più manco mio nonno buonanima - scusa Cucciolì ce l'avevo con Perplesso), in genere le persone sono molto semplici. Non sempliciotte, eh. Cioè, facili da "leggere". Mò tu sentimento e blablabla. Epperò stai qua. Perchè stai qua? Perchè lo vuoi. Perchè lo vuoi? Perchè da quella volta che ti ha baciato te lo saresti scopato tutto. Perchè te lo saresti scopato tutto? Perchè ti piace. Perchè ti piace? E blablablabla.


la metti così e ammetto che hai ragione anche tu...ovviamente la voglia c'è...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> in quale puntata? fronde ombrose, cespugli infuocati, lande torride?



Anche i sardi piangono.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh, signora mia... ma è una GRANDISSIMA PASSIONE


A bhè se c'è la passione!
grande poi...


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> ciao, benvenuta:smile:
> 
> ma scusami, proprio perchè siete amici, che fai, gli metti il carico da mille?
> 
> ...


infatti...ma si vede che non è sempre così semplice...ma la voglia c'era...e invece....


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> c
> 
> Sei cucciola di tordo o di fagiano?
> Perche'a queste cavolate nessuno ci crede,vedi darling,tutti gli amanti,escluso il sottoscritto, raccontano la mega balla''a casa non lo facciamo da anni''.Perche'cosi',ti frega no??si finge innamorato,e tu la smolli...sveglia invornita!



ma perchè la fai così complicata?

Si può mica fare una sana scopata senza tante storie...che fatica..


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io quest'acredine da culo bruciato comunque eviterei di palesarla. Perchè, merda, all'ennesimo post SEMPRE uguale nun se può più vedè. Senti: va bene che hai chiesto scusa. Ci sta. Però, per dire, ma t'è mai venuto in mente di scrivere anche di altro, oltre a quanto sono infami i traditori? Chessò, cucina? Sesso? Boh, attualità? Il tema di storia? Non sa/non risponde?


e a te è mai venuto in mente di scrivere qualcos altro che non sia una provocazione JB?
hai scassato, ne hai scassato ben più di 7/8.
io scrivo questo, mi piace, mi diverte.
se non ti interessa puoi saltare e rompere i maroni a tanti, tanti, tanti  altri


----------



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma perchè la fai così complicata?
> 
> Si può mica fare una sana scopata senza tante storie...che fatica..


infatti. Se poi c'hai dei dubbi puoi anche usufruire di una prova gratuita a casa mia ! 
Gratis e senza impegni per l'appunto :sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*ragazzi*



ipazia ha detto:


> ..appunto...una fabbrica di problemi inutili.
> 
> per quale ragione? boh...un po' di sesso nascosto sotto il sentimento travolgente?
> 
> ...


ci siamo detti fin dall'inizio che non avremmo lasciato i nostri "imoegni" ma che sarebbe stata una relazione nata così...secondo me ci sono in mezzo i sentimenti...ovviamente non è solo una scopata...sarebbe stato tutto più semplice...ma ahimè ci si complica la vita sempre


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> c
> 
> Sei cucciola di tordo o di fagiano?
> Perche'a queste cavolate nessuno ci crede,vedi darling,tutti gli amanti,escluso il sottoscritto, raccontano la mega balla''a casa non lo facciamo da anni''.Perche'cosi',ti frega no??si finge innamorato,e tu la smolli...sveglia invornita!


Ma che cazzo hai ricapito pure tu, mi sembri un incrocio tra il Commendator Meneghetti (in versione piadina) e Garfield. Il fortunello collega non ha (avrebbe) nessun bisogno di fingere alcunchè, che praticamente ce l'ha già calda sotto al muso da almeno ventinove giorni. E' che il fagiano (Dio mio che termini di merda, pure questo) è lui. Mica lei. Lei a sto punto vorrebbe solo intortarselo.


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche i sardi piangono.


avrei detto "piccoli sardi crescono"


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*....*



Principessa ha detto:


> Beh, si.
> Secondo me dovresti scopartelo un paio di volte, tanto per toglierti lo sfizio, e poi vedi che ti passa.
> Tanto se non ci vai, finiresti sicuramente per idealizzare il tuo collega come il grande amore perduto, quando mi sembra solo l'ennesimo sfigato che non riesce ad apprezzare una vita serena.
> Un paio di scopatine con un coglione non valgono come un uomo a casa che ti dà una famiglia.
> Attenta a non farti scoprire.


ma è lui che non vuole adesso....si è preso una pausa per capire cos'ha nella testa.....


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> infatti...ma si vede che non è sempre così semplice...ma la voglia c'era...e invece....


e l'ho capito io che la voglia c'era, perchè non sarebbe dovuta esserci?

ma sarebbe bello che la voglia comprendesse anche la considerazione dell'altro, no?

Mica che se è un amante, non lo si debba trattare con delicatezza...non credi?

Se poi sta facendo la commedia come suggerisce Lothar...vabbè, la trovo una fatica inutile aver a che fare con qualcuno che non riesce a dire le cose come stanno e punto. E' una perdita di tempo. Inutile.


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


Benvenuta, ho letto solo te, dopo leggo il resto, intanto lascia il tuo compagno, per il resto se sai già che il tuo nuovo 'amore' non lascerà mai la moglie dipende da cosa vuoi, ma il tuo compagno lascialo, non merita questo trattamento, anche perchè a te sembra normale averlo tradito e ti preoccupi solo di come sta il tuo collega-amante.


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dì al tuo collega di pensare al marito di Donatella Versace. Se ce l'ha fatta quell'uomo, può farcela anche lui.



Penserà al conto in banca mentre la scopa.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> e a te è mai venuto in mente di scrivere qualcos altro che non sia una provocazione JB?
> hai scassato, ne hai scassato ben più di 7/8.
> *io scrivo questo, mi piace, mi diverte.
> *se non ti interessa puoi saltare e rompere i maroni a tanti, tanti, tanti altri


Benza un bò (scusa, è il raffreddore) gome sdai mezza. Tu eri bure guella gondenda guando nonno sdronzo (sdermy) se la brendeva a gazzo di gane con ghiungue potesse essere anghe da londano un bseudo dradidore. Ba ghe gazzo d'ha resa cozì? Ba a sto pundo, non zarebbe meglio se scrivessi un dhread ogni 2/3 zettimane stile Girge di sfogo e bonanodde al zecchio? Berghè io leggo e pazzo abandi, saldo ad altdro berò ogni dando sti post duoi sono dalmende fuori di cotenna che ci rimango tra uno sdarnuto e l'altro.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire tutto questo :
> prendi molla bacia bacia
> non riesco ad andare a letto con mia moglie
> ti amo ,sono confuso ...
> in un mese?


esatto!!! 
proprio così.....ovvio che sono confusa....
mi prende, mi molla, mi riprende, dice paroloni, amore con la A maiuscola, ma non andiamo oltre i baci...
e lui non riesce ad avere rapporti con la moglie....


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> NON si scopa dove si mangia.


ma io non intendevo questo...è che la trovo una situazione che richiede un'alta dose di confidenza, di fiducia, di conoscenza e chiarezza, anche d'intenti.

E non mi sembra che loro siano in questa posizione, ecco.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ma è lui che non vuole adesso....si è preso una pausa per capire cos'ha nella testa.....


Mah io la vedo nicchia ... :singleeye:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta, ho letto solo te, dopo leggo il resto, intanto lascia il tuo compagno, per il resto se sai già che il tuo nuovo 'amore' non lascerà mai la moglie dipende da cosa vuoi, ma il tuo compagno lascialo, non merita questo trattamento, anche perchè a te sembra normale averlo tradito e ti preoccupi solo di come sta il tuo collega-amante.


non è così semplice...
dopo 12 anni assieme...con il collega è stata una storia che non è mai nemmeno iniziata del tutto...


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu di cosa hai paura,se doveste arrivare al dunque



Di non arrivare al dunque da quello che ho capito. E la capisco.


----------



## Leda (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> e l'ho capito io che la voglia c'era, perchè non sarebbe dovuta esserci?
> 
> ma sarebbe bello che la voglia comprendesse anche la considerazione dell'altro, no?
> 
> ...


Ehhhh, tesoro, per dire le cose come stanno bisognerebbe prima saperlo, com'è che stanno le cose, cioè bisognerebbe avere il cervello con la levetta su ON. Il collega della nostra cucciolina, invece, se l'è proprio bevuto, mi sa!


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> e l'ho capito io che la voglia c'era, perchè non sarebbe dovuta esserci?
> 
> ma sarebbe bello che la voglia comprendesse anche la considerazione dell'altro, no?
> 
> ...


ma a lui può essere passata così velocemente? ha fatto tutto lui e ora si tira indietro...mi sembra così strano...non so


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ma è lui che non vuole adesso....si è preso una pausa per capire cos'ha nella testa.....


una pausa da te ?


Scusa ma ma se avessi uno (e l'ho avuto)
Innamorato così follemente di me ,dopo un mese e qualche bacetto, non capisce 
più niente ...
Gli faccio capire io che è sposato e lasciando perdere la moglie ,ha due figli 
quindi proprio o ritorna in se o ciao ciao...
a meno che anche tu non sia più in te ,e a questo punto forse sarebbe il caso di 
evitare casini ...soprattutto per il lavoro...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo hai ricapito pure tu, mi sembri un incrocio tra il Commendator Meneghetti (in versione piadina) e Garfield. Il fortunello collega non ha (avrebbe) nessun bisogno di fingere alcunchè, che praticamente ce l'ha già calda sotto al muso da almeno ventinove giorni. E' che il fagiano (Dio mio che termini di merda, pure questo) è lui. Mica lei. Lei a sto punto vorrebbe solo intortarselo.


Quotazzo. Centrato in pieno.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta, ho letto solo te, dopo leggo il resto, *intanto lascia il tuo compagno*, per il resto se sai già che il tuo nuovo 'amore' non lascerà mai la moglie dipende da cosa vuoi, ma il tuo compagno lascialo, non merita questo trattamento, anche perchè a te sembra normale averlo tradito e ti preoccupi solo di come sta il tuo collega-amante.


Eccone un'altra. Mamma mamma.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*menomale*



disincantata ha detto:


> Di non arrivare al dunque da quello che ho capito. E la capisco.


che qualcuna mi capisce...
non so se avevo idealizzato questo rapporto...ma siamo arrivati ad un punto, bellissimo, e poi c'è stato questo stop da parte sua che da una parte capisco, ma dall'altra non so...ha iniziato lui, ha fatto il disastro per me e ora???


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> la metti così e ammetto che hai ragione anche tu...ovviamente la voglia c'è...


ma dirgli ta un bacio e l'altro....quell'uomo,vai tranquillo,ho l'ormone in fiamme quanto te,ma la testa è ancora sul collo e non ci penso minimamente a crearti/crearmi dei casini a casa per una cosa che deve rimanre una parentesi gioiosa tra di noi?

mi manca terribilmente Tebe in questi frangenti


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Benza un bò (scusa, è il raffreddore) gome sdai mezza. Tu eri bure guella gondenda guando nonno sdronzo (sdermy) se la brendeva a gazzo di gane con ghiungue potesse essere anghe da londano un bseudo dradidore. Ba ghe gazzo d'ha resa cozì? Ba a sto pundo, non zarebbe meglio se scrivessi un dhread ogni 2/3 zettimane stile Girge di sfogo e bonanodde al zecchio? Berghè io leggo e pazzo abandi, saldo ad altdro berò ogni dando sti post duoi sono dalmende fuori di cotenna che ci rimango tra uno sdarnuto e l'altro.


detto fra di noi JB, non me ne frega niente di quello che pensi.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*...*



lunaiena ha detto:


> una pausa da te ?
> 
> 
> Scusa ma ma se avessi uno (e l'ho avuto)
> ...


anche io non capisco più niente...perdonatemi ma è successo tutto così in fretta...
sì una pausa da me, ora ci sentiamo solo per lavoro...
lui è in confusione totale e io gli ho detto di pensare alla sua famiglia e di non pensare a me...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> non è così semplice...
> dopo 12 anni assieme...con il collega è stata una storia che non è mai nemmeno iniziata del tutto...


scusa se mi permetto,ma arrivare solo al bacio ,la chiami storia??e ancora....non esiste innamorarsi senza il sesso,che da quello che scrive il mai goduto ,Joey,non ci sarebbe mai stato??e'cosi'......???


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> esatto!!!
> proprio così.....ovvio che sono confusa....
> mi prende, mi molla, mi riprende, dice paroloni, amore con la A maiuscola, ma non andiamo oltre i baci...
> e lui non riesce ad avere rapporti con la moglie....


ecco magari la prossima volta che ti parla di amore con la A maiuscola tiragli una testata,magari si schiariscono le idee ad entrambi come per magia


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*eh*



Leda ha detto:


> Ehhhh, tesoro, per dire le cose come stanno bisognerebbe prima saperlo, com'è che stanno le cose, cioè bisognerebbe avere il cervello con la levetta su ON. Il collega della nostra cucciolina, invece, se l'è proprio bevuto, mi sa!


lo penso anch'io...quando ha cominciato chissà cosa credeva...
si è ritrovato ad un punto che non ha più saputo gestire la cosa...


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecco!!! Ipazia hai detto proprio quello che volevo dire io. Mi spiace per il pH  
A me non è riuscita bene. E ci ho visto anche tanta rivalità femminile, che è quanto più mi intristisce.
Mi ha colpito che abbia parlato della moglie di lui e non del suo compagno. Non si sa se lui stia nappando nell'aria, se si stia struggendo o se sia ignaro. Ribadisco: mollalo  Mica per lui, per lei[/QUOTE]

Dici che cucciolina sia in un qualche modo in competizione con la moglie di lui? Intendi nel senso che lui la confermerebbe come donna piacente e sensuale?

Rispetto al compagno di lei, bisognerebbe che cucciolina dicesse se hanno patti chiari e amicizia lunga...o no.

Se questa fosse la loro situazione, perchè mollarlo?

A me colpisce invece molto questa cosa dei sentimenti che ha raccontato di lui...mah, che poi io preferisco emozioni...ma come è che si accendono e si spengono come le lampadine dell'albero di natale?..non lo capisco..

Che piuttosto che così, sarebbe meglio che le stesse raccontando la storia dell'orso...chissà poi con quale utilità, visto che lei è superdisponibile


----------



## Leda (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> che qualcuna mi capisce...
> non so se avevo idealizzato questo rapporto...ma siamo arrivati ad un punto, bellissimo, e poi c'è stato questo stop da parte sua che da una parte capisco, ma dall'altra non so...ha iniziato lui, ha fatto il disastro per me e ora???


E ora che ha appiccato l'incendio ha scoperto che non riesce a circoscriverlo, e quindi si barcamena tra tentazione di bruciarsi e istinto di sopravvivenza (leggi: fuga).
Se si defila, mi sa che quella che resta tra le fiamme ardenti sei tu... 
Hai pensato a che fare nel caso?


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto,ma arrivare solo al bacio ,la chiami storia??e ancora....non esiste innamorarsi senza il sesso,che da quello che scrive il mai goduto ,Joey,non ci sarebbe mai stato??e'cosi'......???


ci siamo solo baciati e qualcos'altro in più,....non siamo arrivati a fare sesso per un pelo...
ma credo che l'innamoramento ci sia eccome...lo stesso


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> detto fra di noi JB, non me ne frega niente di quello che pensi.


Già. Ma è zembre cozì, gon me. Addora non di lamendare ze ogni dando, guando mi gira, di faggio nodare che a volde zei inudilmende un filo bezande.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> e l'ho capito io che la voglia c'era, perchè non sarebbe dovuta esserci?
> 
> ma sarebbe bello che la voglia comprendesse anche la considerazione dell'altro, no?
> 
> ...


massi...
ma dai...Lothy in fondo vede sempre la stesso film...


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> in quale puntata? fronde ombrose, cespugli infuocati, lande torride?


Prendi per il culo?


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco!!! Ipazia hai detto proprio quello che volevo dire io. Mi spiace per il pH
> A me non è riuscita bene. E ci ho visto anche tanta rivalità femminile, che è quanto più mi intristisce.
> Mi ha colpito che abbia parlato della moglie di lui e non del suo compagno. Non si sa se lui stia nappando nell'aria, se si stia struggendo o se sia ignaro. Ribadisco: mollalo  Mica per lui, per lei


Dici che cucciolina sia in un qualche modo in competizione con la moglie di lui? Intendi nel senso che lui la confermerebbe come donna piacente e sensuale?

Rispetto al compagno di lei, bisognerebbe che cucciolina dicesse se hanno patti chiari e amicizia lunga...o no.

Se questa fosse la loro situazione, perchè mollarlo?

A me colpisce invece molto questa cosa dei sentimenti che ha raccontato di lui...mah, che poi io preferisco emozioni...ma come è che si accendono e si spengono come le lampadine dell'albero di natale?..non lo capisco..

Che piuttosto che così, sarebbe meglio che le stesse raccontando la storia dell'orso...chissà poi con quale utilità, visto che lei è superdisponibile [/QUOTE]

non sono assolutamente in competizione con la moglie...
col mio compagno non abbiamo accordi, ma sento di amarlo (sì ok, crocefiggetemi, ma è così) e non ci penso a lasciarlo....
infatti, questi sentimenti non li capisco nemmeno io....un giorno dice che mi ama, e il giorno dopo è indeciso e confuso?? perchè non riesce a far l'amore con la moglie??


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> anche io non capisco più niente...perdonatemi ma è successo tutto così in fretta...
> sì una pausa da me, ora ci sentiamo solo per lavoro...
> lui è in confusione totale e io gli ho detto di pensare alla sua famiglia e di non pensare a me...



Hai fatto bene...
lascia passare un po' di tempo ...e cerca di farlo ragionare...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> una domanda:
> te l'ha ordinato il medico di andare avanti col collega?
> no chiedo, magari è una terapia salvavita e non potete farne a meno altrimenti stramazzate carbonizzati al suolo.
> mi domando io, se bastano due solenni cagate ----> bacetti, sospiretti, abbraccini, telefonatine, minchiatine da adolescenti in calore, per buttare nel gabinetto TUTTO quello che il vostro partner vi ha dato.
> chiedo eh, magari mi sbaglio.


Ma perchè non continuare le "solenni cagate" (avercene...) senza buttare nulla di quello che il partner ha dato? 
Ma è proprio sempre necessario tarparsi le ali (una situazione eccitante e vivaddio adolescenziale, che non fa male a nessuno) in nome di un astratto concetto di "correttezza" verso il proprio partner (che molto probabilmente non saprà mai nulla di queste scappatelle)?



tesla ha detto:


> ma c'è mai qualcosa che vi BASTA, oppure anche se uno è adorabile, futuro potenziale padre dei vostri figli, persona seria ecc. può essere *infangato dalle vostre infamie ormonali*?


Era squirting, mica infamie. E poi se l'umanità si fosse basata sul "mi basta" saremmo ancora con massi di pietra quadrati al posto delle ruote.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ehhhh, tesoro, per dire le cose come stanno bisognerebbe prima saperlo, com'è che stanno le cose, cioè bisognerebbe avere il cervello con la levetta su ON. Il collega della nostra cucciolina, invece, se l'è proprio bevuto, mi sa!


eh sì...e hai ragione pure te. Pare che la levetta sia abbassata.

Ma continuo a chiedermi come si può confondere l'ormone, con una emozione..

Detto questo..utopicamente parlando, sarebbe bello che chi dei due il cervello pare, pare, averlo su ON, o che almeno sembra collocare questa cosa, dia una mano all'altro...mica che fra amanti ci si debba per forza tirare nelle gambe?

Non so se mi spiego...questo le parla di Amore e blablabla ed è evidentemente scoppiato..e lei pensa a portarselo a letto...insomma, scusami cucciolina, ma bell'amica eh...


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*sì*



Leda ha detto:


> E ora che ha appiccato l'incendio ha scoperto che non riesce a circoscriverlo, e quindi si barcamena tra tentazione di bruciarsi e istinto di sopravvivenza (leggi: fuga).
> Se si defila, mi sa che quella che resta tra le fiamme ardenti sei tu...
> Hai pensato a che fare nel caso?


è proprio quello che penso anch'io Leda...non riesce a gestire la cosa...
può essere no?
lui vuole me, ma allo stesso tempo non vuole rovinare il rapporto con la moglie...ha paura di perderci entrambe mi ha detto una volta...
Non lo so...se si defila lo sento comunque per lavoro ogni giorno...sarà dura, ma mi farò da parte! che dovrei fare?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ci siamo solo baciati e qualcos'altro in più,....non siamo arrivati a fare sesso per un pelo...
> ma *credo che l'innamoramento ci sia eccome*...lo stesso


Il suo? Guarda: infatuazione. Il momento, l'attimo. La novità, dicevo. L'arrapamento. Anche, il desiderio. Ma non è amore, no. E' coglionaggine.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*lunaiena*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene...
> lascia passare un po' di tempo ...e cerca di farlo ragionare...


mi sono sentita di fare così...
non voglio che rovini le cose in famiglia...io l'avevo presa con più leggerezza, lui non ci riesce..
secondo te come dovrei farlo ragionare? gli potrei chiedere di parlarne con calma?


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*mahhhh*



ipazia ha detto:


> eh sì...e hai ragione pure te. Pare che la levetta sia abbassata.
> 
> Ma continuo a chiedermi come si può confondere l'ormone, con una emozione..
> 
> ...


quindi che dovrei fare secondo te?
dovrei dire io basta?? in un certo modo gliel'ho detto...ho detto che cerchi di rilassarsi e pensare a lui e non a me...
ma cavolo è dura...


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Dici che cucciolina sia in un qualche modo in competizione con la moglie di lui? Intendi nel senso che lui la confermerebbe come donna piacente e sensuale?
> 
> Rispetto al compagno di lei, bisognerebbe che cucciolina dicesse se hanno patti chiari e amicizia lunga...o no.
> 
> ...


non sono assolutamente in competizione con la moglie...
col mio compagno non abbiamo accordi, ma sento di amarlo (sì ok, crocefiggetemi, ma è così) e non ci penso a lasciarlo....
infatti, questi sentimenti non li capisco nemmeno io....un giorno dice che mi ama, e il giorno dopo è indeciso e confuso?? perchè non riesce a far l'amore con la moglie??[/QUOTE]

guarda cucciolina, io non metto in dubbio nulla di quello che senti per il tuo compagno, assolutamente, anzi...ma penso però che un po' di chiarezza, in una convivenza, non guasti, no?

Anche perchè se tu consideri che in una relazione ci possa stare la non esclusività sessuale, mi parrebbe giusto che lui lo sappia no? Giusto che possa esprimersi a riguardo, ecco..poi ognuno sceglie eh...io sono per la chiarezza, ecco. E per la cura di se stessi e dell'altro. Amore o non amore.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> mi sono sentita di fare così...
> non voglio che rovini le cose in famiglia...io l'avevo presa con più leggerezza, lui non ci riesce..
> secondo te come dovrei farlo ragionare? gli potrei chiedere di parlarne con calma?


Tu sei l'amante perfetta. Lui un bamboccione. Adolescenziale è lui. Tu sei adulta.


----------



## Leda (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente in competizione con la moglie...
> col mio compagno non abbiamo accordi, ma sento di amarlo (sì ok, crocefiggetemi, ma è così) e non ci penso a lasciarlo....
> infatti, questi sentimenti non li capisco nemmeno io....un giorno dice che mi ama, e il giorno dopo è indeciso e confuso?? *perchè non riesce a far l'amore con la moglie??*


Ma un bel _chissenefrega _non ce lo vogliamo mettere?
Che ti cambia a te conoscere i motivi? Non ci riesce: punto. Per me è semplicemente in ansia. Questo lo spaventa ancora di più, teme di perdere il controllo della situazione.
Lasciarlo in pace no?


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo hai ricapito pure tu, mi sembri un incrocio tra il Commendator Meneghetti (in versione piadina) e Garfield. *Il fortunello collega non ha (avrebbe) nessun bisogno di fingere alcunchè, che praticamente ce l'ha già calda sotto al muso da almeno ventinove giorni.* E' che il fagiano (Dio mio che termini di merda, pure questo) è lui. Mica lei. Lei a sto punto vorrebbe solo intortarselo.


Ma raccontarle che lui non scopa più con la moglie, indubbiamente regala un contorno di fronzoli e romanticismo a una storia squallida. Si garantisce una certa continuità nelle future scopate e un certo trasporto emotivo di lei.
Non è poi tanto fagiano, sta solo giocando con la preda. Costruisce un po' di suspence così la prima volta sarà ancora più bella :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> quindi che dovrei fare secondo te?
> dovrei dire io basta?? in un certo modo gliel'ho detto...ho detto che cerchi di rilassarsi e pensare a lui e non a me...
> ma cavolo è dura...


Scusa ma quanti anni ha il tuo collega ?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ci siamo solo baciati e qualcos'altro in più,....non siamo arrivati a fare sesso per un pelo...
> ma credo che l'innamoramento ci sia eccome...lo stesso


ascolta,che qua'tutti parlano senza cognizione.noi siamo andati ben oltre,ma io di amarla manco mi sogno,e grazie a Dio pure lei,viceversa sarebbe tutto finito.E credimi sulla parola,a casa ''funziono''come sempre...altro che con la moglie no.............


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente in competizione con la moglie...
> col mio compagno non abbiamo accordi, ma sento di amarlo (sì ok, crocefiggetemi, ma è così) e non ci penso a lasciarlo....
> infatti, questi sentimenti non li capisco nemmeno io....un giorno dice che mi ama, e il giorno dopo è indeciso e confuso?? perchè non riesce a far l'amore con la moglie??


guarda cucciolina, io non metto in dubbio nulla di quello che senti per il tuo compagno, assolutamente, anzi...ma penso però che un po' di chiarezza, in una convivenza, non guasti, no?

Anche perchè se tu consideri che in una relazione ci possa stare la non esclusività sessuale, mi parrebbe giusto che lui lo sappia no? Giusto che possa esprimersi a riguardo, ecco..poi ognuno sceglie eh...io sono per la chiarezza, ecco. E per la cura di se stessi e dell'altro. Amore o non amore. [/QUOTE]

hai ragione...lo so...ma non riuscirei mai a dirglielo...o almeno non in questo momento


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma raccontarle che lui non scopa più con la moglie, indubbiamente regala un contorno di fronzoli e romanticismo a una storia squallida. Si garantisce una certa continuità nelle future scopate e un certo trasporto emotivo di lei.
> Non è poi tanto fagiano, sta solo giocando con la preda. Costruisce un po' di suspence così la prima volta sarà ancora più bella :inlove:


Ma che minchia stai dicendo dai. Dov'è Elio? Bello lui.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma un bel _chissenefrega _non ce lo vogliamo mettere?
> Che ti cambia a te conoscere i motivi? Non ci riesce: punto. Per me è semplicemente in ansia. Questo lo spaventa ancora di più, teme di perdere il controllo della situazione.
> Lasciarlo in pace no?


ma guarda che ha sempre fatto tutto lui...anche l'akltra volta che mi aveva detto basta, gli avevo dato ragione, io mi ero messa tranquilla (più o meno) e non l'avevo assolutamente più cercato (se non peer lavoro ovviamente)....ed è tornato lui pentito....


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> quindi che dovrei fare secondo te?
> dovrei dire io basta?? in un certo modo gliel'ho detto...ho detto che cerchi di rilassarsi e pensare a lui e non a me...
> ma cavolo è dura...


se un amante iniziasse a parlarmi di A-more...:scared:..e dopo un mese :scared:...io sarei seriamente preoccupata per il suo stato di salute. Seriamente. 

e siccome non è A-more ciò che cerco...chiarirei la situazione alla velocità della luce. 

Ma questa è solo la mia posizione.:smile:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*no*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ma raccontarle che lui non scopa più con la moglie, indubbiamente regala un contorno di fronzoli e romanticismo a una storia squallida. Si garantisce una certa continuità nelle future scopate e un certo trasporto emotivo di lei.
> Non è poi tanto fagiano, sta solo giocando con la preda. Costruisce un po' di suspence così la prima volta sarà ancora più bella :inlove:


no credimi, non è così....
non è proprio così...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma raccontarle che lui non scopa più con la moglie, indubbiamente regala un contorno di fronzoli e romanticismo a una storia squallida. Si garantisce una certa continuità nelle future scopate e un certo trasporto emotivo di lei.
> Non è poi tanto fagiano, sta solo giocando con la preda. Costruisce un po' di suspence così la prima volta sarà ancora più bella :inlove:


E tutti vissero felici e contenti .... :smile: No no questo ha qualche problemino da districare altroché :smile:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma quanti anni ha il tuo collega ?


ne ha 33...perchè?


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che minchia stai dicendo dai. Dov'è Elio? Bello lui.


Secondo te un fagiano ci prova dopo BEN tre anni che la conosce.  Ma dai...
Questo se l'è studiata a tavolino e lei ci sta cascando con tutte le scarpe.

Elio non è qui.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ascolta,che qua'tutti parlano senza cognizione.noi siamo andati ben oltre,ma io di amarla manco mi sogno,e grazie a Dio pure lei,viceversa sarebbe tutto finito.E credimi sulla parola,a casa ''funziono''come sempre...altro che con la moglie no.............


buon per te!


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ne ha 33...perchè?


Il tuo compagno quanti anni ha?


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

Perchè non riusciresti a parlare al tuo compagno di chi sei?

Temi la sua reazione?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo te un fagiano ci prova dopo BEN tre anni che la conosce. Ma dai...
> Questo se l'è studiata a tavolino e lei ci sta cascando con tutte le scarpe.
> 
> Elio non è qui.


Toy, hai la sensibilità nonchè l'empatia di un pesce in barile.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*il*



Principessa ha detto:


> Il tuo compagno quanti anni ha?


mio compagno ne ha 37


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> mi sono sentita di fare così...
> non voglio che rovini le cose in famiglia...io l'avevo presa con più leggerezza, lui non ci riesce..
> secondo te come dovrei farlo ragionare? gli potrei chiedere di parlarne con calma?



Intanto tu sai cosa vuoi?
vuoi rischiare il tuo rapporto ?
se No cerca di mantenere i piedi per terra e 
se torna alla carica spiegaglielo...
Poi se a quanto dici tu è così partito dubito che capisca ...
a me é successo di dover rompere una bella amicizia ...
per una cosa del genere ...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè non riusciresti a parlare al tuo compagno di chi sei?
> 
> Temi la sua reazione?


Ma secondo te, perchè il rapinatore di banca magari non va prima a parlare dal Direttore per chiedergli se magari gli arrecherebbe troppo, troppo disturbo se prelevasse tutto il contante disponibile (poco, di sti tempi)? Eh? Magari parlandone civilmente, a quattr'occhi, davanti ad un caffè? Ou.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ne ha 33...perchè?


Per capire meglio


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toy, hai la sensibilità nonchè l'empatia di un pesce in barile.


La sensibilità non ce l'ho.
L'empatia nemmeno, ma sono diffidente, sto sempre con i piedi per terra e so riconoscere il solito sfigato in cerca di "nuove emozioni" 
Non ci vuole molto.
Vedi, se fosse fagiano come dici tu, avrebbe avuto un approccio molto più soft e meno diretto. Oppure non ci avrebbe provato affatto.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*...*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Intanto tu sai cosa vuoi?
> vuoi rischiare il tuo rapporto ?
> se No cerca di mantenere i piedi per terra e
> se torna alla carica spiegaglielo...
> ...


io ero disposta a rischiare...
ma lui ha fatto due passi indietro e quindi ora stiamo a vedere...
ma lui adesso sembra voler fare chiarezza dentro di se e quindi lo lascio tranquillo...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per capire meglio


Visto che ha trentatrè anni, per tornare a bomba, non credo che la tua ipotesi si possa definire la più plausibile. A meno di patologie, eh.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*..*



Principessa ha detto:


> La sensibilità non ce l'ho.
> L'empatia nemmeno, ma sono diffidente, sto sempre con i piedi per terra e so riconoscere il solito sfigato in cerca di "nuove emozioni"
> Non ci vuole molto.
> Vedi, se fosse fagiano come dici tu, avrebbe avuto un approccio molto più soft e meno diretto. Oppure non ci avrebbe provato affatto.


no no credimi principessa...ti sbagli su di lui...


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè non riusciresti a parlare al tuo compagno di chi sei?
> 
> Temi la sua reazione?


certo che sì


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*...*



Principessa ha detto:


> Il tuo compagno quanti anni ha?


37


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma perchè la fai così complicata?
> 
> Si può mica fare una sana scopata senza tante storie...che fatica..



Attenta che è subito disponibile.


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> mio compagno ne ha 37


Ok.
Ricapitoliamo. Tu e il tuo compagno state insieme da 12 anni. Ora finalmente convivete da un anno.
E invece di pensare a goderti un po' di vita serena, perchè ti vai a complicare la vita e a perdere altro tempo?

Non dico che non è legittimo avere un po' di voglia di evadere, ma fallo con la testa!!! Non ti ci devi ossessionare.
A maggior ragione se non lasceresti mai il tuo compagno.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Visto che ha trentatrè anni, per tornare a bomba, non credo che la tua ipotesi si possa definire la più plausibile. A meno di patologie, eh.


Mmmmhhh sto cercando di capire ma non c'è nessuna logica ne dettata dal sentimento ne altro ... ma la mia ipotesi resta in piedi che non è SOLO l'età che determina certi problemi :smile:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

*....*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ricapitoliamo. Tu e il tuo compagno state insieme da 12 anni. Ora finalmente convivete da un anno.
> E invece di pensare a goderti un po' di vita serena, perchè ti vai a complicare la vita e a perdere altro tempo?
> 
> ...


hai ragione...a logica...ma non so cosa mi sia preso...è stato bellissimo il tempo passato con lui...
e non abbiamo nemmeno fatto sesso...può succedere di sentirsi così bene? non so...non capisco


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> La sensibilità non ce l'ho.
> L'empatia nemmeno, ma sono diffidente, *sto sempre con i piedi per terra* e so riconoscere il solito sfigato in cerca di "nuove emozioni"
> Non ci vuole molto.
> Vedi, se fosse fagiano come dici tu, avrebbe avuto un approccio molto più soft e meno diretto. Oppure non ci avrebbe provato affatto.


Anche troppo.

Senti: NO. Poi puoi anche pensare di essere arguta ed intelligente, sveglia e pratica, dando una lettura trasversale assai originale dove nessuno ci aveva riflettuto. Ma la semplice realtà è che hai un ego di gran lunga più sviluppato del tuo cervello il che, tra l'altro, non ti consente neanche di fare passi indietro dove dovresti, col risultato che se non accetti di aver sbagliato non cresci mai (ed infatti). Vabbè, basta. Salutami Elio, quel poveraccio.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ricapitoliamo. Tu e il tuo compagno state insieme da 12 anni. Ora finalmente convivete da un anno.
> E invece di pensare a goderti un po' di vita serena, perchè ti vai a complicare la vita e a perdere altro tempo?
> 
> ...


ma veramente 
a quanto racconta mi pare 
lui ossessionato ...


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, perchè il rapinatore di banca magari non va prima a parlare dal Direttore per chiedergli se magari gli arrecherebbe troppo, troppo disturbo se prelevasse tutto il contante disponibile (poco, di sti tempi)? Eh? Magari parlandone civilmente, a quattr'occhi, davanti ad un caffè? Ou.


ho capito io..ma mica devono rapinare una banca...

se lei è così, sta preparando a se stessa e al compagno una vita di casini, scoperti o nascosti...ma che fatica...

sarà che sono pigra, pigrissima...

la mia esperienza è di condivisione del fatto che nella nostra relazione di coppia i "per sempre", i "solo con te" non ci sono. Non prometto ciò che so in partenza di non poter mantenere. Poi magari lo mantengo senza averlo promesso, ma promesse fatte solo per rassicurarsi reciprocamente, da sfera di cristallo (che non ho), io non ne faccio. E il compagno condivide questo con me. Ecco.

Mica che questo metta al riparo dai problemi, ma almeno la base è la chiarezza.

Paraculaggine reciproca..forse..boh...è solo un'esperienza..

Mica che per forza si debba essere o assolutamente fedeli o assolutamente infedeli...fra il bianco e il nero, ce n'è di colori...basta scegliere quello che mette d'accordo entrambi.


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> no no credimi principessa...ti sbagli su di lui...


E allora spiegami come può provarci con te ora che convivi, dopo un'amicizia di tre anni, come hai detto tu.
Non gliene frega niente che hai 36 anni e non 20? Non gli interessa che stai costruendo una famiglia? Quanto tempo pensi di avere ancora?


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh sto cercando di capire ma non c'è nessuna logica ne dettata dal sentimento ne altro ... ma la mia ipotesi resta in piedi che non è SOLO l'età che determina certi problemi :smile:


non credo proprio siano problemi fisici...lui prima di me NON ha mai avuto problemi con la moglie...mai...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ricapitoliamo. Tu e il tuo compagno state insieme da 12 anni. Ora finalmente convivete da un anno.
> *E invece di pensare a goderti un po' di vita serena, perchè ti vai a complicare la vita e a perdere altro tempo?*
> 
> ...


Voi siete dei cattivi maestri.
Perchè dite che perde tempo? Sta giocando, le piace giocare, lo fa in modo innocente e Dopo 12 anni ci sta benissimo che cerchi un contatto, un brivido giocoso con una persona diversa.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Voi siete dei cattivi maestri.
> Perchè dite che perde tempo? Sta giocando, le piace giocare, lo fa in modo innocente e Dopo 12 anni ci sta benissimo che cerchi un contatto, un brivido giocoso con una persona diversa.


ma quell'altro (il collega) sta giocando un altro gioco..che quando si gioca sarebbe bello almeno avere le stesse regole, no?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salutami Elio, quel poveraccio.


Quello sciagurato, che ha una fidanzata bisex e non ne approfitta a dovere.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> non credo proprio siano problemi fisici...lui prima di me NON ha mai avuto problemi con la moglie...mai...


Mmmhh ma perché credi che te lo confessi se fosse così? :carneval: no dico un uomo che ammette una cosa  del genere  con una probabile conquista   "Famolo santo subito"


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> E allora spiegami come può provarci con te ora che convivi, dopo un'amicizia di tre anni, come hai detto tu.
> Non gliene frega niente che hai 36 anni e non 20? Non gli interessa che stai costruendo una famiglia? *Quanto tempo pensi di avere ancora*?


ma per far cosa ?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho capito io..ma mica devono rapinare una banca...
> 
> se lei è così, sta preparando a se stessa e al compagno una vita di casini, scoperti o nascosti...ma che fatica...
> 
> ...


Senti, ma tu prima le hai consigliato di mollarlo, poi di dirglielo, di parlargliene preventivamente. Non è pigrizia. E' MALE (ovviamente non in termini assoluti, ma del tutto relativi ed a mio uso e consumo - ed anche di cosa lì, Miciotta. No. Com'è? Cucciolina. Ho dovuto scorrere la pagina. Ahi, la vecchiaia.).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma quell'altro (il collega) sta giocando un altro gioco..che quando si gioca sarebbe bello almeno avere le stesse regole, no?


Sì, certo. Il collega è sbroccato, ma io parlavo in generale: se la cosa avesse avuto un decorso normale (senza perdita della bussola da parte del collega), non vedo perchè biasimarla.


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Io non ho paura...
> lui credo sia terrorizzato da quello che gli sta succedendo...non riesce a gestire la situazione con la moglie e non
> ne esce..quindi si prende del tempo per capire e vedere se si sblocca con lei...


E' un mese che spera di portarti a letto. Ha pure tirato fuori la scusa dei problemi con sua moglie... ma niente non è uscita la crocerossina che è in te che dice: non preoccuparti, ci penso io ) 
Non si sarebbe neppure dovuto preoccupare se faceva cilecca 

A parte gli scherzi, se è vero dei problemi con sua moglie, che ha dei figli e non vuole lasciare la moglie e la sua vita familiare è bene per LUI che teniate le distanze... per lui, non per te.
Tu potresti lasciare il tuo convivente e viverti a 360 gradi questa storia con un divorzio ed eventuale guerra per l'affidamento dei figli ecc ecc... 
Capisco cosa intendi con le belle sensazioni che non con tutti si arriva a provare ma dove vorresti arrivare?  
Cosa pensi di fare con il tuo convivente? 
Non ho letto ancora tutte le pagine ma al momento non ho visto nulla a riguardo....

Dimenticavo.  Benvenuta!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cucciolì (che poi, vabbè. Meglio di Defenestrata, Piegata, Frus(r)tata, Infartata e quant'altro, però eh, insomma.), non è che la sto buttando in vacca, è che è proprio così. Dopo un mese di emozioni t'è rimasta la voglia di manico, lo so. Ce l'avevi pure prima, altro che no. Il punto è che t'ha detto sfiga. E' un brutto mondo. Però, PERO': ne trovi. Meglio, anche. E non necessariamente in ambiente lavorativo, che è pure un filo più intelligente. Basta che sei onesta anzitutto con te stessa. Che tu non l'avevi mai vusto così e cosà, epperò questo appena ci mezzo prova tu ci stai, e magari ci rimani male pure che non t'abbia già infiocinata, nun se po' legge. Eh.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
pensa che io mi ero lusingato
avevo letto cicciolina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche troppo.
> 
> Senti: NO. Poi puoi anche pensare di essere arguta ed intelligente, sveglia e pratica, dando una lettura trasversale assai originale dove nessuno ci aveva riflettuto. Ma la semplice realtà è che hai un ego di gran lunga più sviluppato del tuo cervello il che, tra l'altro, non ti consente neanche di fare passi indietro dove dovresti, col risultato che se non accetti di aver sbagliato non cresci mai (ed infatti). Vabbè, basta. Salutami Elio, quel poveraccio.


Non ho alcuna pretesa di far crescere - o decrescere - il mio ego e il tuo parere sulla mia vita (e su Elio) è assolutamente superfluo.

Sto dando una lettura che consentirebbe alla nostra protagonista di  farsi meno pippe mentali e vivere con leggerezza la sua storia extra, sperando magari che la sua ossessione finisca.
 Per me è un pregio stare con i piedi per terra, consente di distinguere la realtà dalla propria immaginazione e da cose che forse sono troppo belle per essere vere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cucciolì (che poi, vabbè. Meglio di Defenestrata, Piegata, Frus(r)tata, Infartata e quant'altro, però eh, insomma.), non è che la sto buttando in vacca, è che è proprio così. Dopo un mese di emozioni t'è rimasta la voglia di manico, lo so. Ce l'avevi pure prima, altro che no. Il punto è che t'ha detto sfiga. E' un brutto mondo. Però, PERO': ne trovi. Meglio, anche. E non necessariamente in ambiente lavorativo, che è pure un filo più intelligente. Basta che sei onesta anzitutto con te stessa. Che tu non l'avevi mai vusto così e cosà, epperò questo appena ci mezzo prova tu ci stai, e magari ci rimani male pure che non t'abbia già infiocinata, nun se po' legge. Eh.


:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, ma tu prima le hai consigliato di mollarlo, poi di dirglielo, di parlargliene preventivamente. Non è pigrizia. E' MALE (ovviamente non in termini assoluti, ma del tutto relativi ed a mio uso e consumo - ed anche di cosa lì, Miciotta. No. Com'è? Cucciolina. Ho dovuto scorrere la pagina. Ahi, la vecchiaia.).



ma io non le ho consigliato di mollarlo (il compagno)...

io le ho consigliato di lasciar stare quel povero cristo del collega..che dopo due bacetti, le parla di A-more...poverino..mi spiace...

(scrivo veramente male, oh..)


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò, senti quest'altra. Gesù.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma per far cosa ?


Per diventare mamma, ovvio.


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quello sciagurato, che ha una fidanzata bisex e non ne approfitta a dovere.


  Vero  da questo punto di vista lui si che è un fagiano!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per diventare mamma, ovvio.


C'e tempo ...c'è tempo ...
credimi


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> *ma io non le ho consigliato di mollarlo (il compagno)...*
> 
> io le ho consigliato di lasciar stare quel povero cristo del collega..che dopo due bacetti, le parla di A-more...poverino..mi spiace...
> 
> (scrivo veramente male, oh..)


No no, SCUSA: era Ecate. E poi Disincantata. Non tu. Scusa. La vecchiaia x2. Non sei tu che scrivi male, sono io che sono rincoglionito a quest'ora (ed immagina tra un po').


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Voi siete dei cattivi maestri.
> Perchè dite che perde tempo? Sta giocando, le piace giocare, lo fa in modo innocente e Dopo 12 anni ci sta benissimo che cerchi un contatto, un brivido giocoso con una persona diversa.


Magari giocasse! 

A me sembra che perda tempo perchè ci mette tutta sè stessa e lascia che questa cosa condizioni troppo la sua vita.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



Gio....ma quante donne fesse ci sono al mondo??e possibile bersi tutte le cazzate,che le racconta???......poi ci si meraviglia,del declino del paese.............


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Fai un favore a te stessa: non farteli. Farsi domande, scrupoli, sentirsi in colpa... Serve solo se si intende cambiare, mentre tu pare voglia continuare così.
> *Lascia il tuo convivente.*
> Pensa un po' di meno alla moglie del tuo innamorato e un po' di più a cambiare la tua situazione sentimentale.
> In bocca al lupo



Io lascerei anche il posto lavoro. Parliamo tanto di rispetto per il partner, ma il lavoro non lo rispettiamo abbastanza e tu hai pomiciato negli orari in cui sei stipendiata. Cucciolina, segui Ecate e dimettiti già domani, se hai una dignità. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> non è così semplice...
> dopo 12 anni assieme...con il collega è stata una storia che non è mai nemmeno iniziata del tutto...



Appunto, quando gli anni aumenteranno non entrerà dalla porta. Da come hai parlato del tuo convivente NON sei soddisfatta del vostro rapporto, che ci stai insieme a fare visto che sei ancora giovane?

Non ti saresti invaghita dell'altro diversamente.

Tebe taci!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, SCUSA: era Ecate. E poi Disincantata. Non tu. Scusa. La vecchiaia x2. Non sei tu che scrivi male, sono io che sono rincoglionito a quest'ora (ed immagina tra un po').


Quanti anni hai ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio ma anche tu porgi le battute così :smile:


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Il collega è sbroccato, ma io parlavo in generale: se la cosa avesse avuto un decorso normale (senza perdita della bussola da parte del collega), non vedo perchè biasimarla.


infatti. 

Io qua vedo più che altro che quel poveretto (il collega) c'ha il desiderio che funziona come le lucine dell'albero di natale...e, insomma, perchè complicargli la vita?

E' pieno il mondo di possibilità, se cucciolina vuol giocare...

poi, di mio penso che la chiarezza col compagno potrebbe starci, perchè se ha voglia di giocare adesso, mica che le passa di botta, no?

...ognuno poi fa come gli pare...

la mia esperienza mi porta a pensare possibile condividere un diverso modo di intendere l'esclusività di coppia...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, SCUSA: era Ecate. E poi Disincantata. Non tu. Scusa. La vecchiaia x2. Non sei tu che scrivi male, sono io che sono rincoglionito a quest'ora (ed immagina tra un po').



Stai perdendo punti Blow ...
prenditi unpiccolo bloc-notes :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, SCUSA: era Ecate. E poi Disincantata. Non tu. Scusa. La vecchiaia x2. Non sei tu che scrivi male, sono io che sono rincoglionito a quest'ora (ed immagina tra un po').



Certo, e non solo per il povero convivente, che magari si trastulla a sua volta un altra, ma perchè lei non è soddisfatta di come la tratta il compagno ed è ancora giovane, può trovare chi fa per lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio ma anche tu porgi le battute così :smile:


E che male c'è?


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

ma è terribile 'sto tizio, cara cucciolina:unhappy:

per me non gli si alza:singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> C'e tempo ...c'è tempo ...
> credimi


Ah certo, Gianna Nannini è diventata madre oltre i 50 

Solo che avrà meno tempo per suo figlio e quello non te lo ridà indietro nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che male c'è?


Ah nulla... :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, e non solo per il povero convivente, che magari si trastulla a sua volta un altra, ma perchè lei non è soddisfatta di come la tratta il compagno ed è ancora giovane, può trovare chi fa per lei.


Amica mia, tu puoi avere sessant'anni, ma mi auguro che ne campi cento con quella testa. E poi ricominci.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, SCUSA: era Ecate. E poi Disincantata. Non tu. Scusa. La vecchiaia x2. Non sei tu che scrivi male, sono io che sono rincoglionito a quest'ora (ed immagina tra un po').


tranquil..mi era venuto davvero il dubbio, e guardando mi sono accorta che ho anche fatto casino coi quote,...scusate 

vuoi un po' di ginseng?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è terribile 'sto tizio, cara cucciolina:unhappy:
> 
> per me non gli si alza:singleeye:


TI AMO.


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ho alcuna pretesa di far crescere - o decrescere - il mio ego e il tuo parere sulla mia vita (e su Elio) è assolutamente superfluo.
> 
> Sto dando una lettura che consentirebbe alla nostra protagonista di  farsi meno pippe mentali e vivere con leggerezza la sua storia extra, sperando magari che la sua ossessione finisca.
> Per me è un pregio stare con i piedi per terra, consente di distinguere la realtà dalla propria immaginazione e da cose che forse sono troppo belle per essere vere.



Non è lei che si fa le pippe, è lui.  Mi ricorda il bagnino di Lopalal.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è terribile 'sto tizio, cara cucciolina:unhappy:
> 
> per me non gli si alza:singleeye:


Ecco spiegalo a JB che non sembra metterlo tra le probabilità :smile:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> poi, di mio penso che la chiarezza col compagno potrebbe starci, perchè se ha voglia di giocare adesso, mica che le passa di botta, no?
> 
> ...ognuno poi fa come gli pare...
> 
> la mia esperienza mi porta a pensare possibile condividere un diverso modo di intendere l'esclusività di coppia...


Quoto. Senza mollare il proprio partner, gli/le si può far intendere, a giuste dosi e con giusti tempi e nei giusti momenti, che sotto sotto c'è un po' di fregola e si ha desiderio di giocare. Se il partner non è stupido, capisce e asseconda. Altrimenti sono corna classiche. Perchè assecondare non significa sempre accettare. A volte si può assecondare anche fantasticando insieme al proprio partner su situazioni trasgressive.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


Ma statenta
qui si leggono scenari apocalittici
Mollalo di qui, mollala di là...

Il problema è che sei inesperta tu 
e inesperto lui di certe cose...

Quindi caricate tutto di ansia
e mettete in discussione tutto
per na ciavadina...

Ora una scafata
a sta confessione che lui si sente in colpa con la moglie qui e là

Sentirebbe puzza di bruciato e taglierebbe no?

Una si dice...
Spetta un attimo
io non voglio casini nel lavoro
e nella vita privata

e sto qua poi me ne combinerà...

Insomma dai non metterti nei guai...

Poi sono rogne eh?


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amica mia, tu puoi avere sessant'anni, ma mi auguro che ne campi cento con quella testa. E poi ricominci.



Grazie caro, mi basterebbe arrivare ad 80 e vivere ogni giornata come questa.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> tranquil..mi era venuto davvero il dubbio, e guardando mi sono accorta che ho anche fatto casino coi quote,...scusate
> 
> vuoi un po' di ginseng?


Offro io, però. Tazza grande o piccola?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco spiegalo a JB che non sembra metterlo tra le probabilità :smile:


Ce la metto pure ma la ritengo assai improbabile. Anzi, secondo me mentre sti qui pomiciavano avrebbe potuto romperci le noci. Hai voglia.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah certo, Gianna Nannini è diventata madre oltre i 50
> 
> Solo che avrà meno tempo per suo figlio e quello non te lo ridà indietro nessuno.


nessuno può sapere quanto tempo abbiamo...
comunque io ne ho 44 e spero di diventarlo presto 
e spero di godermelo almeno 40 anni


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> E allora spiegami come può provarci con te ora che convivi, dopo un'amicizia di tre anni, come hai detto tu.
> Non gliene frega niente che hai 36 anni e non 20? Non gli interessa che stai costruendo una famiglia? Quanto tempo pensi di avere ancora?


infatti ne abbiamo parlato...mi ha detto che è stato più forte di lui...non è riuscito a fermarsi...
che ti devo dire? ma credimi che non è un furbone...anzi....


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> massi...
> ma dai...Lothy in fondo vede sempre la stesso film...


:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Offro io, però. Tazza grande o piccola?


ok..io però preferisco caffè caffè, nero e senza zucchero, grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma statenta
> qui si leggono scenari apocalittici
> Mollalo di qui, mollala di là...
> 
> ...


ci hai preso secondo mte...
inesperti entrambi....presi entrambi...abbiamo iniziato tutto con troppa velocità secondo me...
dovrei lasciar perdere, ma credo l'abbia già fatto lui :-(


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ma non è che per caso .... c'è la pur remota possibilità di un tentato tradimento per ripristinare la parità?


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> nessuno può sapere quanto tempo abbiamo...
> comunque io ne ho 44 e spero di diventarlo presto
> e spero di godermelo almeno 40 anni



Ed io te lo auguro, inoltre sicuramente te lo godresti meglio adesso che a vent'anni.  Io spero di diventare nonna ma è dura.


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce la metto pure ma la ritengo assai improbabile. Anzi, secondo me mentre sti qui pomiciavano avrebbe potuto romperci le noci. Hai voglia.



per rompere una noce basta mezzo secondo...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ci hai preso secondo mte...
> inesperti entrambi....presi entrambi...abbiamo iniziato tutto con troppa velocità secondo me...
> dovrei lasciar perdere, ma credo l'abbia già fatto lui :-(


Senti se togliete l'ansia
tempo due mesi ci ridete su divertiti...
E digli pure...

Amici ok, ma no troppa confidenza...
Il rapporto con sua moglie è off limits per te...


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> nessuno può sapere quanto tempo abbiamo...
> * comunque io ne ho 44 e spero di diventarlo presto
> *e spero di godermelo almeno 40 anni


Te lo auguro  

Proprio perchè nessuno sa quanto tempo abbiamo, lei non dovrebbe sprecarlo dando priorità alle cose sbagliate, ora che ha realizzato una convivenza dopo ben 11 anni di storia. Se non ora quando?

Ma è una mia opinione.

Ci sono cicale che amano fare le cicale sempre e va bene così.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce la metto pure ma la ritengo assai improbabile. Anzi, secondo me mentre sti qui pomiciavano avrebbe potuto romperci le noci. Hai voglia.


Non abbiamo prove a suffragio della tua tesi ( come della mia) ... Ma ora dico uno di 33 anni che broccola una collega per un mese e poi constatando che lei ci sta si tira indietro :mrgreen: Per me equivale ad una favoletta ... :mrgreen: se poi aggiungi che lei ha specificato che non vuole lasciare il convincente,  ne che lui lasci la famiglia ... Boh ... Non vedo tante alternative :mrgreen: se avesse avuto paura di esser scoperto non se la limonava ogni tre per due e non si smessaggiava e telefonava a gogo che li si che forse lo scoprono  a meno che la moglie non l'ha già scoperto e lo ha ripassato ben bene ... Potrebbe pure essere


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> per rompere una noce basta mezzo secondo...


Di granitica durezza, cara la mia simpaticona.


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gio....ma quante donne fesse ci sono al mondo??e possibile bersi tutte le cazzate,che le racconta???......*poi ci si meraviglia,del declino del paese.*............



quoto:rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti se togliete l'ansia
> tempo due mesi ci ridete su divertiti...
> E digli pure...
> 
> ...


quindi? consigli di troncare e rimanere colleghi?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non abbiamo prove a suffragio della tua tesi ( come della mia) ... Ma ora dico uno di 33 anni che broccola una collega per un mese e poi constatando che lei ci sta si tira indietro :mrgreen: Per me equivale ad una favoletta ... :mrgreen: se poi aggiungi che lei ha specificato che non vuole lasciare il convincente, ne che lui lasci la famiglia ... Boh ... Non vedo tante alternative :mrgreen: se avesse avuto paura di esser scoperto non se la limonava ogni tre per due e non si smessaggiava e telefonava a gogo che li si che forse lo scoprono  a meno che la moglie non l'ha già scoperto e lo ha ripassato ben bene ... Potrebbe pure essere


No, è scemo. SCEMO. Esistono eh. Non sono un mito. Anzi, troppi ce ne sono.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non abbiamo prove a suffragio della tua tesi ( come della mia) ... Ma ora dico uno di 33 anni che broccola una collega per un mese e poi constatando che lei ci sta si tira indietro :mrgreen: Per me equivale ad una favoletta ... :mrgreen: se poi aggiungi che lei ha specificato che non vuole lasciare il convincente,  ne che lui lasci la famiglia ... Boh ... Non vedo tante alternative :mrgreen: se avesse avuto paura di esser scoperto non se la limonava ogni tre per due e non si smessaggiava e telefonava a gogo che li si che forse lo scoprono  a meno che la moglie non l'ha già scoperto e lo ha ripassato ben bene ... Potrebbe pure essere


quindi secondo te che gli è successo?
no la moglie non si è accorta di nulla finora....


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di granitica durezza, cara la mia simpaticona.



ma è sempre mezzo secondo, ahinoi!


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Senza mollare il proprio partner, gli/le si può far intendere, a giuste dosi e con giusti tempi e nei giusti momenti, che sotto sotto c'è un po' di fregola e si ha desiderio di giocare. Se il partner non è stupido, capisce e asseconda. Altrimenti sono corna classiche. Perchè assecondare non significa sempre accettare. A volte si può assecondare anche fantasticando insieme al proprio partner su situazioni trasgressive.


infatti...ci si può inventare in mille modi in realtà, no?

basta prenderli in considerazione..e provare a giocare, no?...

il punto fondamentale, per me, è cercare di essere innanzitutto il più possibile fedeli a se stessi, senza che questo vada ad impattare violentemente sulla vita degli altri...compagni o amanti che siano.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> quindi? consigli di troncare e rimanere colleghi?


No, vi sta dicendo di levare di mezzo l'ansia (la sua evidentemente) e trombare.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è sempre mezzo secondo, ahinoi!


Ma un mezzo secondo intensissimo.


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> infatti ne abbiamo parlato...*mi ha detto che è stato più forte di lui...non è riuscito a fermarsi...*
> che ti devo dire? ma credimi che non è un furbone...anzi....


Quindi ha agito per istinto. Non ha prevalso nè la ragione, nè l'affetto per te.
Se non ti basta per chiudere - perchè magari sei eccitata pure tu, comprensibile - dovrebbe bastarti per ridurre la storia a una scopamicizia, senza sentimenti, confidenza e decine di telefonate.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, vi sta dicendo di levare di mezzo l'ansia (la sua evidentemente) e trombare.


sì ma come???
io mi faccio da parte...basta...se vuole ora deve esserne sicuro lui...
alla proposta di uscire una sera gli sono venute tutte ste paranoie e non si è fatto nulla...
dice che ha paura che gli piaccia troppo e poi sono casini veri ...


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma un mezzo secondo intensissimo.



scherzi, vero?
non per la cucciolina, nel caso...


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quindi ha agito per istinto. Non ha prevalso nè la ragione, nè l'affetto per te.
> Se non ti basta per chiudere - perchè magari sei eccitata pure tu, comprensibile - dovrebbe bastarti per ridurre la storia a una scopamicizia, senza sentimenti, confidenza e decine di telefonate.


ok, ma lui ora ha deciso di prnedersi una pausa...
quindi io attendo...non posso fare altro..


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> esatto!!!
> proprio così.....ovvio che sono confusa....
> mi prende, mi molla, mi riprende, dice paroloni, amore con la A maiuscola, ma non andiamo oltre i baci...
> *e lui non riesce ad avere rapporti con la moglie*....


'nata vota. Ma poi manco con te, a quanto pare:singleeye: Scusa ma... tu di che specie saresti cucciola, esattamente?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Te lo auguro
> 
> Proprio perchè nessuno sa quanto tempo abbiamo, lei non dovrebbe sprecarlo dando priorità alle cose sbagliate, ora che ha realizzato una convivenza dopo ben 11 anni di storia.
> 
> ...


Più che altro le cicale son cicale
le formiche son formiche...

Non è che dà priorità a cose sbagliate
Ma futili...ed effimere...

O le vivi come evasioni dal reale
o rischi molto grosso...

Se per loro due godere di una certa intimità NON rappresentasse un problema,
Ciulerebbero e non sarebbe qui in un forum a chiedere il da farsi..

Sono del parere che le relazioni diciamo alternative devono esulare in toto, dal nostro quotidiano.

Troppo rischioso...

Sai sono innamorato perso di Mary80, ma me lo posso permettere
lei abita molto distante da me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però baci alle colleghe a sorpresa e tradimento MAI negati, alle soliste, alle coriste...alle direttrici...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tanto mica si innamorano di me no?
Al massimo mi danno la sberletta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ed io te lo auguro, inoltre sicuramente te lo *godresti meglio adesso che a vent'anni.*  Io spero di diventare nonna ma è dura.


lo sempre pensato anch'io...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto:rotfl:


Ah Free,nn scherzarci troppo,sai quante Cucciole trottano per il paese.Sabato ne vedrai tantissime,che si mettono in fila,scuciono 1€,per votare....ahhahaha..che paese di idioti..........


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è scemo. SCEMO. Esistono eh. Non sono un mito. Anzi, troppi ce ne sono.


Scemo è troppo generico :mrgreen:  fifone allora ma boh ... Lo potrebbe esser se la moglie è un cerbero ... Ma cucciolina sa poco della consorte credo


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì ma come???
> io mi faccio da parte...basta...se vuole ora deve esserne sicuro lui...
> alla proposta di uscire una sera gli sono venute tutte ste paranoie e non si è fatto nulla...
> dice che ha paura che gli piaccia troppo e poi sono casini veri ...


Non lo so. Ma era una bouatade così del Conte, non lo sa manco lui. In ogni caso non dipende da te. A sto punto credo che l'unica cosa che tu possa fare è di, come ti ho scritto ormai millemila post fa, lasciar perdere quello che magari te ne capita un altro meglio.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scemo è troppo generico :mrgreen:  fifone allora ma boh ... Lo potrebbe esser se la moglie è un cerbero ... Ma cucciolina sa poco della consorte credo


cerbero? cioè? non credo...
la moglie inizia a fargli un pò di paranoie perchè lui ha qualche problemino....


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scemo è troppo generico :mrgreen: *fifone *allora ma boh ... Lo potrebbe esser se la moglie è un cerbero ... Ma cucciolina sa poco della consorte credo


Fifone anche, come no. Ma SCEMO rende proprio. SCEMO. Uno che mette in moto tutto un meccanismo e lascia le cose a metà per mera scempiaggine/rincoglionimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì ma come???
> io mi faccio da parte...basta...se vuole ora deve esserne sicuro lui...
> alla proposta di uscire una sera gli sono venute tutte ste paranoie e non si è fatto nulla...
> dice che ha paura che gli piaccia troppo e poi sono casini veri ...


Ok ha il guinzaglio ed ha una FIFA blu di sua moglie ... Capito, restate fraterni amici :smile: È meglio per entrambi :smile:


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì ma come???
> io mi faccio da parte...basta...se vuole ora deve esserne sicuro lui...
> alla proposta di uscire una sera gli sono venute tutte ste paranoie e non si è fatto nulla...
> dice che ha paura che gli piaccia troppo e poi sono casini veri ...


Scommetti che se non lo caghi più di tanto si farà avanti lui pesantemente?


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fifone anche, come no. Ma SCEMO rende proprio. SCEMO. Uno che mette in moto tutto un meccanismo e lascia le cose a metà per mera scempiaggine/rincoglionimento.


ecco....appunto......


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Dici che cucciolina sia in un qualche modo in competizione con la moglie di lui? Intendi nel senso che lui la confermerebbe come donna piacente e sensuale?
> 
> Rispetto al compagno di lei, bisognerebbe che cucciolina dicesse se hanno patti chiari e amicizia lunga...o no.
> 
> ...


non sono assolutamente in competizione con la moglie...
col mio compagno non abbiamo accordi, ma sento di amarlo (sì ok, crocefiggetemi, ma è così) e non ci penso a lasciarlo....
infatti, questi sentimenti non li capisco nemmeno io....un giorno dice che mi ama, e il giorno dopo è indeciso e confuso?? *perchè non riesce a far l'amore con la moglie??*[/QUOTE]ma porca puttana, ma pensa pittosto al perchè non tromba te, nonostante tu non cerchi altro. Quelli sono fatti tuoi, il resto no.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> cerbero? cioè? non credo...
> la moglie inizia a fargli un pò di paranoie perchè lui ha qualche problemino....


Questo è ovvio


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scommetti che se non lo caghi più di tanto si farà avanti lui pesantemente?


mah non so oggi l'ho visto in crisi...cerca di eviotarmi, nemmeno mi guarda....
è proprio messo male..già provato, l'ho ignorato due giorni ed è tornato pentito.....mah!!!!


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ci hai preso secondo mte...
> inesperti entrambi....presi entrambi...abbiamo iniziato tutto con troppa velocità secondo me...
> dovrei lasciar perdere, ma credo l'abbia già fatto lui :-(


Finito di leggere le 18 pagine e trovato già le risposte alle domande che avevo posto.... 
Credo che quello che brucia di più è non essere arrivati fino in fondo. Tu lo desideri, ma lui si è reso conto di non essere in grado di gestire la situazione già adesso ed andare oltre lo spaventa.... 

Forse ha ragione principessa, la prossima volta che ritorna dovresti toglierti tutti gli sfizi per non idealizzarlo. E poi però mettere un termine perché non degeneri la situazione. Ma a quel punto dovresti esserre tu "forte" per tutte e due. Perché lui mi sa andrebbe giù di testa.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente in competizione con la moglie...
> col mio compagno non abbiamo accordi, ma sento di amarlo (sì ok, crocefiggetemi, ma è così) e non ci penso a lasciarlo....
> infatti, questi sentimenti non li capisco nemmeno io....un giorno dice che mi ama, e il giorno dopo è indeciso e confuso?? *perchè non riesce a far l'amore con la moglie??*


ma porca puttana, ma pensa pittosto al perchè non tromba te, nonostante tu non cerchi altro. Quelli sono fatti tuoi, il resto no.[/QUOTE]
In definitiva non tromba con nessuna ( sembrerebbe)


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma un bel _chissenefrega _non ce lo vogliamo mettere?
> Che ti cambia a te conoscere i motivi? Non ci riesce: punto. Per me è semplicemente in ansia. Questo lo spaventa ancora di più, teme di perdere il controllo della situazione.
> Lasciarlo in pace no?


ti lovvo again and again


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì ma come???
> io mi faccio da parte...basta...se vuole ora deve esserne sicuro lui...
> alla proposta di uscire una sera gli sono venute tutte ste paranoie e non si è fatto nulla...
> *dice che ha paura che gli piaccia troppo e poi sono casini veri *...


...ma cucciolina, non ti fa venire in mente quando a quindici anni si diceva "ti lascio, perchè ti amo troppo"? 

dopo essermi sembrato un poveretto...questa sua frase che riporti, a me fa venire in mente quegli anni... (non che sia meno poveretto nel caso, eh..)

..ma che amante complicato ti sei scelta... 



...che poi, è proprio vero, a ipotizzare sulla testa degli altri porta a tutto e al contrario di tutto..:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> cerbero? cioè? non credo...
> la moglie inizia a fargli un pò di paranoie perchè lui ha qualche problemino....



Poveretta, tifo per lei, cornuta e ......


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma porca puttana, ma pensa pittosto al perchè non tromba te, nonostante tu non cerchi altro. Quelli sono fatti tuoi, il resto no.


In definitiva non tromba con nessuna ( sembrerebbe)[/QUOTE]


Quoto, non vorrei proprio saperlo come e quanto scopa altrove, che almeno lo faccia con me e bene. La moglie è un problema suo.

Temo sia uno come Giorgiocan, solo che questo si pente preventivamente.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Dicembre 2013)

Solo due bacetti, e qualcos-ino in più e tutto stò casino ???

Per carità evitate assolutamente di scopare, che a quello altrimenti lo leggiamo in cronaca :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> cerbero? cioè? non credo...
> la moglie inizia a fargli un pò di paranoie perchè lui ha qualche problemino....


non ascoltare tutto quello che di dice....
A questo punto penserei che mi ha preso per una consulente


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo sia uno come Giorgiocan, solo che questo si pente preventivamente.


Buon per lui, mi verrebbe da dire! Anche se io le idee chiare pensavo di averle, ai tempi che furono.

PS - Me la spieghi meglio? Per capire eh, che magari aiuta! Anche in MP, eventualmente...


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Infatti, mentre questo farebbe bene a tirarsi indietro subito, altrimenti finisce male.

Se devi tradire te la devi sentire.


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Premesso che mi sono anche divertita a tutto quest'accorruomo di risposte (a un post di pochissime ore fa...) e al campionario umano che esprimevano, poi mi sono un po' rattristata. Mi è tornato in mente un ricordo becero e malinconico di un paio di decenni fa: una mia cara cugina si era fidanzata gaudiosamente con un tizio, e l'amore si accingeva a decollare in gloria. Se non che lui a un certo punto cominciò tormentosamente a lamentare una grave crisi, inquietudini svariate, dubbi esistenziali con tutto il vasto corteo di malesseri psicofisici e autodomande intime che spesso scortano questi misteri della vita. La cuginetta, inquieta e volenterosa, si preoccupò molto, e decidendo per trasporto e fiducia si spinse fino a insistere per condurre il tormentato a visita presso un suo amico psichiatra, uno che risolveva molti casi di esaurimento nervoso. Lui evidentemente recalcitrava, ma convenendo sulla serietà del suo malessere si fece anche visitare. Il dottore fece il suo esame obiettivo, ipotizzò qualcosa per cui consigliò un percorso personale psicoterapeutico; il fidanzato promise di pensarci. Le sue condizioni peggiorarono, fino a condurlo a interrompere il lavoro per due settimane, interrompendo però anche il fidanzamento per meglio riflettere. Brutta cosa certi malesseri! Il mese dopo era fidanzato con un'altra che era la sua fidanzata di prima. Ma questo non è certo un caso che ha attinenza con quello della nostra Cucciola, se non, forse, per certi comuni denominatori vaghi che si possono percepire ma non accertare.


----------



## Ecate (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quali scrupoli. Ahahahahahahah! Ma questa simpatica e cucciolosissima amica vorrebbe tanto farsi sta benedetta scopatina extra, e tu per una scopata extra le consigli di lasciare il convivente tout court? Ou? Stile Minni in trip da crociata per la terra santa dei fedeli e traditi?


Ultimamente mi spiego male.
Lei ha parlato del collega, di se e della moglie del collega. Il convivente non lo nomina neanche e -questo sì è grave-  fa anche le prove generali di scrupolo.
Una donna liberamente libertina non le fa. Si piace come è, al massimo protegge il suo compagno dai suoi demoni scoperecci. Minnie si fa un sacco di scrupoli e poi tromba con Gastone. Ah no, quella è Paperina.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi spiego male.
> Lei ha parlato del collega, di se e della moglie del collega. Il convivente non lo nomina neanche e -questo sì è grave-  fa anche le prove generali di scrupolo.
> Una donna liberamente libertina non le fa. Si piace come è, al massimo protegge il suo compagno dai suoi demoni scoperecci. Minnie si fa un sacco di scrupoli e poi tromba con Gastone. Ah no, quella è Paperina.


Ecate non so come meglio dirtelo ma è una fesseria. Coccolina (o com'è) non è che passa da un letto all'altro, è che vorrebbe qualcosa di diverso dal suo compagno. E fosse stato per lei già gli avrebbe dato sotto. Non è che è una donna liberamente libertina, è che adesso si sente che le va sto tizio. Un altro. Ha deciso, in altre parole. Gli scrupoli, eventualmente, se li èfatti PRIMA. Adesso sarebbe pronta all'azione, se non fosse, ripeto, che l'altro è SCEMO.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Finito di leggere le 18 pagine e trovato già le risposte alle domande che avevo posto....
> Credo che quello che brucia di più è non essere arrivati fino in fondo. Tu lo desideri, ma lui si è reso conto di non essere in grado di gestire la situazione già adesso ed andare oltre lo spaventa....
> 
> Forse ha ragione principessa, la prossima volta che ritorna dovresti toglierti tutti gli sfizi per non idealizzarlo. E poi però mettere un termine perché non degeneri la situazione. Ma a quel punto dovresti esserre tu "forte" per tutte e due. Perché lui mi sa andrebbe giù di testa.


Si forse ha ragione,ma credo che lui non tornerà indietro...e' proprio bloccato in quel senso...non so


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Finito di leggere le 18 pagine e trovato già le risposte alle domande che avevo posto....
> Credo che quello che brucia di più è non essere arrivati fino in fondo. Tu lo desideri, ma lui si è reso conto di non essere in grado di gestire la situazione già adesso ed andare oltre lo spaventa....
> 
> Forse ha ragione principessa, la prossima volta che ritorna dovresti toglierti tutti gli sfizi per non idealizzarlo. E poi però mettere un termine perché non degeneri la situazione. Ma a quel punto dovresti esserre tu "forte" per tutte e due. Perché lui mi sa andrebbe giù di testa.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecate non so come meglio dirtelo ma è una fesseria. Coccolina (o com'è) non è che passa da un letto all'altro, è che vorrebbe qualcosa di diverso dal suo compagno. E fosse stato per lei già gli avrebbe dato sotto. Non è che è una donna liberamente libertina, è che adesso si sente che le va sto tizio. Un altro. Ha deciso, in altre parole. Gli scrupoli, eventualmente, se li èfatti PRIMA. Adesso sarebbe pronta all'azione, se non fosse, ripeto, che l'altro è SCEMO.


Oh bravo...vedo che hai capito tutto! Siamo diventati amici ???


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma porca puttana, ma pensa pittosto al perchè non tromba te, nonostante tu non cerchi altro. Quelli sono fatti tuoi, il resto no.


In definitiva non tromba con nessuna ( sembrerebbe)[/QUOTE]

Si in effetti e cosi...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Oh bravo...vedo che hai capito tutto! Siamo diventati amici ???


Ma io o sonno profondo settantotto?


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecate non so come meglio dirtelo ma è una fesseria. Coccolina (o com'è) non è che passa da un letto all'altro, è che vorrebbe qualcosa di diverso dal suo compagno. E fosse stato per lei già gli avrebbe dato sotto. Non è che è una donna liberamente libertina, è che adesso si sente che le va sto tizio. Un altro. Ha deciso, in altre parole. Gli scrupoli, eventualmente, se li èfatti PRIMA. Adesso sarebbe pronta all'azione, se non fosse, ripeto, che l'altro è SCEMO.


Penso anch'io che non sia libertina...per esempio, chiede con un po' d'affanno: E perché non riesce a farlo con la moglie? L'ansia di risposta che mi è parso di percepire vorrebbe sentirsi dire da qualcuno: ma perché è talmente innamorato di te che non gli è possibile dedicare a nessun'altra i suoi abbracci  accostati alle più intime vicinanze. Purtuttavia (come diceva mia nonna) ha dei tormenti di intensa colpevolezza nei confronti della legittima, e solo questi gli impediscono di lanciarsi. In realtà io temo che lui abbia voluto aspirare con voluttà i vapori inebrianti del nuovo, del rischio, fino a lacrimare per la loro bollenza, ma poi ha paura che se beve lo stomaco e la salute ne possano risentire. Ci si sente eroici, epici, lirici, un po' unti dal Signore, e questo è diverso che la semplice voglia di "manico", e anche semplicemente dall'essere una pronta e l'altro scemo.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io o sonno profondo settantotto?


Dico a te joey blow


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che non sia libertina...per esempio, chiede con un po' d'affanno: E perché non riesce a farlo con la moglie? L'ansia di risposta che mi è parso di percepire vorrebbe sentirsi dire da qualcuno: ma perché è talmente innamorato di te che non gli è possibile dedicare a nessun'altra i suoi abbracci  accostati alle più intime vicinanze. Purtuttavia (come diceva mia nonna) ha dei tormenti di intensa colpevolezza nei confronti della legittima, e solo questi gli impediscono di lanciarsi. In realtà io temo che lui abbia voluto aspirare con voluttà i vapori inebrianti del nuovo, del rischio, fino a lacrimare per la loro bollenza, *ma poi ha paura che se beve lo stomaco e la salute ne possano risentire. *Ci si sente eroici, epici, lirici, un po' unti dal Signore, e questo è diverso che la semplice voglia di "manico", e anche semplicemente dall'essere una pronta e l'altro scemo.


Questo rapporto ha già tutte le connotazioni di una storia tra amanti tormentati  ci sono tutti i fronzoli e le stronzatine varie di repertorio, manca solo la parte più bella.
Ma non farebbe grande differenza, aggiungerebbe solo un po' di pathos.
Secondo me lui vuole arrivarci con calma, tutto lì. Se lo vuole gustare bene il suo bicchiere.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> In definitiva non tromba con nessuna ( sembrerebbe)


Si in effetti e cosi...[/QUOTE]
A 33 anni un uomo  (sano) non tromba non perché non abbia a disposizione la materia prima ma per ENNE motivi che non sa chiarire ... Ma possibile che sta cosa renda scettica solo me ?!?!?!  Ammazza quanti "non" c'ho infilato :singleeye:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che non sia libertina...per esempio, chiede con un po' d'affanno: E perché non riesce a farlo con la moglie? L'ansia di risposta che mi è parso di percepire vorrebbe sentirsi dire da qualcuno: ma perché è talmente innamorato di te che non gli è possibile dedicare a nessun'altra i suoi abbracci  accostati alle più intime vicinanze. Purtuttavia (come diceva mia nonna) ha dei tormenti di intensa colpevolezza nei confronti della legittima, e solo questi gli impediscono di lanciarsi. In realtà io temo che lui abbia voluto aspirare con voluttà i vapori inebrianti del nuovo, del rischio, fino a lacrimare per la loro bollenza, ma poi ha paura che se beve lo stomaco e la salute ne possano risentire. Ci si sente eroici, epici, lirici, un po' unti dal Signore, e questo è diverso che la semplice voglia di "manico", e anche semplicemente dall'essere una pronta e l'altro scemo.


Oh grazie innominata...grazie!! Hai colto nel segno...ci si sente inebriati e si vorrebbe continuare...anche se si sa che è sbagliato...io riuscirei a gestirla (non so fino a quando),lui a qusnto pare non c'è la fa...avrei preferito non avesse iniziato perché ci siamo fatti del male entrambi...prima stavamo bene,poi abbiamo provato emozioni così forti che ora sono difficili da mettere via...ma cercherò di farlo


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Si forse ha ragione,*ma credo che lui non tornerà indietro...e' proprio bloccato in quel senso...*non so


Torna, torna.
Non ti preoccupare di questo. Preoccupati del tuo compagno che ami e delle energie mentali che elargisci al tuo collega, piuttosto che a lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io o sonno profondo settantotto?


 Vi associa :mrgreen: Dici che è grave ?!?!


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si in effetti e cosi...


A 33 anni un uomo  (sano) non tromba non perché non abbia a disposizione la materia prima ma per ENNE motivi che non sa chiarire ... Ma possibile che sta cosa renda scettica solo me ?!?!?!  Ammazza quanti "non" c'ho infilato :singleeye:[/QUOTE]

Lui è sano ma ... E' bloccato...ti posso assicurare che con me era presissimo in alcune situazioni ma una volta eravamo vicini a farlo e lui non è riuscito... Quindi penso sia proprio psicologicamente "in panne"


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Torna, torna.
> Non ti preoccupare di questo. Preoccupati del tuo compagno che ami e delle energie mentali che elargisci al tuo collega, piuttosto che a lui.


Lo so che hai ragione ma mi ha preso troppo...non riesco a dimenticare quei momenti...che devo fare???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Torna, torna.
> Non ti preoccupare di questo. Preoccupati del tuo compagno che ami e delle energie mentali che elargisci al tuo collega, piuttosto che a lui.



condivido entrambi i concetti


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Oh grazie innominata...grazie!! Hai colto nel segno...ci si sente inebriati e si vorrebbe continuare...anche se si sa che è sbagliato...io riuscirei a gestirla (non so fino a quando),lui a qusnto pare non c'è la fa...avrei preferito non avesse iniziato perché ci siamo fatti del male entrambi...prima stavamo bene,poi abbiamo provato emozioni così forti che ora sono difficili da mettere via...ma cercherò di farlo


In linea di massima queste emozioni si mettono via da sole. Certo così il brodo(bollente) si allunga. No, è un meraviglioso ponce al rhum. Prova a ingollarne a gogo tutti i giorni e a farne la cibaria di tutte e giornate e poi vedi


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Questo rapporto ha già tutte le connotazioni di una storia tra amanti tormentati  ci sono tutti i fronzoli e le stronzatine varie di repertorio, manca solo la parte più bella.
> Ma non farebbe grande differenza, aggiungerebbe solo un po' di pathos.
> Secondo me lui vuole arrivarci con calma, tutto lì. Se lo vuole gustare bene il suo bicchiere.


No no principessa credimi...non è così...lui ha paura e secondo me non vorrà arrivare fino in fondo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Lo so che hai ragione ma mi ha preso troppo...non riesco a dimenticare quei momenti...che devo fare???



ricordali, ma datti una calmata

quando sarà pronto vedrai che tornerà
allenati a tirartela un po', magari :non fa mai male


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Dico a te joey blow


Ah. Ehm. Boh. Amici?


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si in effetti e cosi...


A 33 anni un uomo  (sano) non tromba non perché non abbia a disposizione la materia prima ma per ENNE motivi che non sa chiarire ... Ma possibile che sta cosa renda scettica solo me ?!?!?!  Ammazza quanti "non" c'ho infilato :singleeye:[/QUOTE]

No, non sei l'unica a essere scettica:sonar:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ricordali, ma datti una calmata
> 
> quando sarà pronto vedrai che tornerà
> allenati a tirartela un po', magari :non fa mai male


No non tornerà..lui alla fine e un bravo ragazzo e non vuole rovinare il suo matrimonio...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> A 33 anni un uomo  (sano) non tromba non perché non abbia a disposizione la materia prima ma per ENNE motivi che non sa chiarire ... Ma possibile che sta cosa renda scettica solo me ?!?!?!  Ammazza quanti "non" c'ho infilato :singleeye:


No, non sei l'unica a essere scettica:sonar:[/QUOTE]
Soffrirà di stress da prestazione :mrgreen:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Ehm. Boh. Amici?


Ahahaha ormai mi capisci


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, non sei l'unica a essere scettica:sonar:


Soffrirà di stress da prestazione :mrgreen:[/QUOTE]

Sicuramente si


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, non sei l'unica a essere scettica:sonar:


Soffrirà di stress da prestazione :mrgreen:[/QUOTE]

Purché non faccia come la mia cugina e non lo porti amorevolmente da un sessuologo...
(Scusa Cucciolina)


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> A 33 anni un uomo  (sano) non tromba non perché non abbia a disposizione la materia prima ma per ENNE motivi che non sa chiarire ... Ma possibile che sta cosa renda scettica solo me ?!?!?!  Ammazza quanti "non" c'ho infilato :singleeye:


Lui è sano ma ... E' bloccato...ti posso assicurare che con me era presissimo in alcune situazioni ma una volta eravamo vicini a farlo e *lui non è riuscito.*.. Quindi penso sia proprio psicologicamente "in panne"[/QUOTE]
Quindi va in panne sia con la moglie ( a suo dire) che con te ... Secondo me comincia ad avere una fifa blu ...se la libido fallisce un uomo entra nel panico ...


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> A 33 anni un uomo  (sano) non tromba non perché non abbia a disposizione la materia prima ma per ENNE motivi che non sa chiarire ... Ma possibile che sta cosa renda scettica solo me ?!?!?!  Ammazza quanti "non" c'ho infilato :singleeye:


Lui è sano ma ... E' bloccato...ti posso assicurare che con me era presissimo in alcune situazioni ma una volta eravamo vicini a farlo *e lui non è riuscito... Quindi penso sia proprio psicologicamente "in panne"[/QUOTE]
*

Allora il problema non è la moglie, ha bisogno di un buon sessuologo o psicologo.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che non sia libertina...per esempio, chiede con un po' d'affanno: E perché non riesce a farlo con la moglie? L'ansia di risposta che mi è parso di percepire vorrebbe sentirsi dire da qualcuno: ma perché è talmente innamorato di te che non gli è possibile dedicare a nessun'altra i suoi abbracci  accostati alle più intime vicinanze. Purtuttavia (come diceva mia nonna) ha dei tormenti di intensa colpevolezza nei confronti della legittima, e solo questi gli impediscono di lanciarsi. In realtà io temo che lui abbia voluto aspirare con voluttà i vapori inebrianti del nuovo, del rischio, fino a lacrimare per la loro bollenza, ma poi ha paura che se beve lo stomaco e la salute ne possano risentire. Ci si sente eroici, epici, lirici, un po' unti dal Signore, e questo è diverso che la semplice voglia di "manico", e anche semplicemente dall'essere una pronta e l'altro scemo.


No è scemo. Senza lirismi assortiti. Uno che parte in quarta e poi si caga sotto (per varie ragioni) è scemo. Non avveduto, prudente, sensato e quant'altro: SCEMO. Se fosse stato avveduto, prudente e quant'altro si sarebbe fatto i cazzi suoi dall'inizio. Poi: su come ci si sente c'è tanta di quella letteratura anche qui sopra che vabbè. Fatto è che se la nostra amica è qui, leggi bene, E' PERCHE' LE MANCA LA CILIEGINA SULLA TORTA OVVERO IL TA-DA': MANICO. Che tutta st'ebbrezza, senza sfogo opportuno, scarica a terra ma anche le
palle, come dire. Che poi, ovviamente, se diventasse routine ci finirebbero lo stesso a terra, ma intanto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Soffrirà di stress da prestazione :mrgreen:


Purché non faccia come la mia cugina e non lo porti amorevolmente da un sessuologo...
(Scusa Cucciolina)[/QUOTE]
Ma infatti magari guarirà per merito di una outsider ... :sonar:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lui è sano ma ... E' bloccato...ti posso assicurare che con me era presissimo in alcune situazioni ma una volta eravamo vicini a farlo e *lui non è riuscito.*.. Quindi penso sia proprio psicologicamente "in panne"


Quindi va in panne sia con la moglie ( a suo dire) che con te ... Secondo me comincia ad avere una fifa blu ...se la libido fallisce un uomo entra nel panico ...[/QUOTE]

Si con me una volta e successo che ci siamo andati vicinissimi ma lui non è riuscito , ma era una situazione comunque difficile, molto a rischio..Gis aveva avuto problemi con la moglie...ma con lei va a momenti,a volte riesce a volte no...


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui è sano ma ... E' bloccato...ti posso assicurare che con me era presissimo in alcune situazioni ma una volta eravamo vicini a farlo *e lui non è riuscito... Quindi penso sia proprio psicologicamente "in panne"*


*
*

Allora il problema non è la moglie, ha bisogno di un buon sessuologo o psicologo.[/QUOTE]

E' la prima volta che tradisce...immagino sia stress...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Lui è sano ma ... E' bloccato...ti posso assicurare che con me era presissimo in alcune situazioni ma una volta eravamo vicini a farlo e lui non è riuscito... Quindi penso sia proprio psicologicamente "in panne"


In che senso non è riuscito? Non ha eretto o si è tirato indietro all'ultimo?


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Quindi va in panne sia con la moglie ( a suo dire) che con te ... Secondo me comincia ad avere una fifa blu ...se la libido fallisce un uomo entra nel panico ...


Si con me una volta e successo che ci siamo andati vicinissimi ma lui non è riuscito , ma era una situazione comunque difficile, molto a rischio..Gis aveva avuto problemi con la moglie...ma con lei va a momenti,a volte riesce a volte no...[/QUOTE]

E allora come utile e dilettevole superamento per forza è bravissimo nei vapori del punch...


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Purché non faccia come la mia cugina e non lo porti amorevolmente da un sessuologo...
> (Scusa Cucciolina)


Ma infatti magari guarirà per merito di una outsider ... :sonar:[/QUOTE]

Chissà... Ci mancherebbe solo un'altra


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Si con me una volta e successo che ci siamo andati vicinissimi ma lui non è riuscito , ma era una situazione comunque difficile, molto a rischio..Gis aveva avuto problemi con la moglie...ma con lei va a momenti,a volte riesce a volte no...


E allora come utile e dilettevole superamento per forza è bravissimo nei vapori del punch...[/QUOTE]

Ma no dai ... Per me è bloccato ed è entrato in panico... E la prima volta che vive questa esperienza e ci sta no?


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso non è riuscito? Non ha eretto o si è tirato indietro all'ultimo?


Era molto eccitato ma all ultimo ha perso l erezione


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è scemo. Senza lirismi assortiti. Uno che parte in quarta e poi si caga sotto (per varie ragioni) è scemo. Non avveduto, prudente, sensato e quant'altro: SCEMO. Se fosse stato avveduto, prudente e quant'altro si sarebbe fatto i cazzi suoi dall'inizio. Poi: su come ci si sente c'è tanta di quella letteratura anche qui sopra che vabbè. Fatto è che se la nostra amica è qui, leggi bene, E' PERCHE' LE MANCA LA CILIEGINA SULLA TORTA OVVERO IL TA-DA': MANICO. Che tutta st'ebbrezza, senza sfogo opportuno, scarica a terra ma anche le
> palle, come dire. Che poi, ovviamente, se diventasse routine ci finirebbero lo stesso a terra, ma intanto.



Perchè scemo?  Non gli funziona e deve curarsi, non è ne il primo ne l'ultimo. Magari ha provato con Cucciolina per vedere se il problema l'aveva solo con la moglie e ha fatto cilecca anche con l'amante.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Era molto eccitato ma all ultimo ha perso l erezione


Vabbè, con tutto quel maelstrom di fesserie che avrà in testa ad un certo punto s'è perso per strada. Mamma. Ma tu quanti anni hai?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Era molto eccitato ma all ultimo ha perso l erezione


Eh si ...blocco psicologico :singleeye: E certo la pressione che può esercitare la moglie che lo trova altalenante da una parete dall'altra tu non l'aiuta


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è scemo. Senza lirismi assortiti. Uno che parte in quarta e poi si caga sotto (per varie ragioni) è scemo. Non avveduto, prudente, sensato e quant'altro: SCEMO. Se fosse stato avveduto, prudente e quant'altro si sarebbe fatto i cazzi suoi dall'inizio. Poi: su come ci si sente c'è tanta di quella letteratura anche qui sopra che vabbè. Fatto è che se la nostra amica è qui, leggi bene, E' PERCHE' LE MANCA LA CILIEGINA SULLA TORTA OVVERO IL TA-DA': MANICO. Che tutta st'ebbrezza, senza sfogo opportuno, scarica a terra ma anche le
> palle, come dire. Che poi, ovviamente, se diventasse routine ci finirebbero lo stesso a terra, ma intanto.


Sisì, ma secondo me lui è specializzato in inebrianti vapori, perché di là magari è volubile e di incerta affidabilità. Tuttavia non è facile credere fino in fondo che diventare Unti del signore poi retroceda del tutto la guarnizione della ciliegina.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè scemo?  Non gli funziona e deve curarsi, non è ne il primo ne l'ultimo. Magari ha provato con Cucciolina per vedere se il problema l'aveva solo con la moglie e ha fatto cilecca anche con l'amante.


:carneval:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè scemo?  Non gli funziona e deve curarsi, non è ne il primo ne l'ultimo. Magari ha provato con Cucciolina per vedere se il problema l'aveva solo con la moglie e ha fatto cilecca anche con l'amante.


No no non è così.. Lui non ha mai avuto una défaillance con la moglie prima di iniziare con me...


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, con tutto quel maelstrom di fesserie che avrà in testa ad un certo punto s'è perso per strada. Mamma. Ma tu quanti anni hai?


36


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè scemo?  Non gli funziona e deve curarsi, non è ne il primo ne l'ultimo. Magari ha provato con Cucciolina per vedere se il problema l'aveva solo con la moglie e ha fatto cilecca anche con l'amante.


Amica mia, ma cosa non gli funziona? La testa non gli funziona. Ergo: è scemo. E poi non è che ci provava con Cucciolina per vedere se gli tirava ancora, i problemi se li è creati proprio da quando ha cominciato a pomiciare con lei. Perchè, indovina? E' scemo.


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si ...blocco psicologico :singleeye: E certo la pressione che può esercitare la moglie che lo trova altalenante da una parete dall'altra tu non l'aiuta


Va be', ma sempre la colpa alle femmine...


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> No no non è così.. Lui non ha mai avuto una défaillance con la moglie prima di iniziare con me...



Questo te lo ha detto lui. Nessuno racconta volentieri che non riesce a scopare.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si ...blocco psicologico :singleeye: E certo la pressione che può esercitare la moglie che lo trova altalenante da una parete dall'altra tu non l'aiuta


Esatto fiammetta ... È messo così ed è un circolo vizioso...io non gli ho fatto paranoie,anzi..ho capito che era ansia da prestazione...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo te lo ha detto lui. Nessuno racconta volentieri che non riesce a scopare.


Madonna benedetta, è che cosa sei diventata adesso, una macchina del destino? E che è, lo saprà forse una attimo (giusto un filo) meglio lei di te come stanno le cose, no? E che è, Gesù.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amica mia, ma cosa non gli funziona? La testa non gli funziona. Ergo: è scemo. E poi non è che ci provava con Cucciolina per vedere se gli tirava ancora, i problemi se li è creati proprio da quando ha cominciato a pomiciare con lei. Perchè, indovina? E' scemo.


Esatto ... I problemi sono iniziati DOPO che è iniziata la nostra relazione..praticamente subito dopo ha iniziato ad avere blocchi con la moglie..


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna benedetta, è che cosa sei diventata adesso, una macchina del destino? E che è, lo saprà forse una attimo (giusto un filo) meglio lei di te come stanno le cose, no? E che è, Gesù.


Su questo sono certa..credetemi su questo


----------



## marietto (2 Dicembre 2013)

Io però non ho capito chi è che deve tornare sui propri passi...

o forse è "passi" all'emiliana, inteso come plurale di "passo",
come nella frase "se le piace passo, la faccio impazzire":singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amica mia, ma cosa non gli funziona? La testa non gli funziona. Ergo: è scemo. E poi non è che ci provava con Cucciolina per vedere se gli tirava ancora, i problemi se li è creati proprio da quando ha cominciato a pomiciare con lei. Perchè, indovina? E' scemo.



Io non ci credo proprio, ho avuto un amico da ragazza che aveva questo problema, e non dipendeva dalla donna, manco con la Ferilli ci sarebbe riuscito ed era in cura da una psicanalista.

Penso davvero che lui ci stia provando con lei per mettersi alla prova ed è andata male.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Io però non ho capito chi è che deve tornare sui propri passi...
> 
> o forse è "passi" all'emiliana, inteso come plurale di "passo",
> come nella frase "se le piace passo, la faccio impazzire":singleeye:


Lui sembra tornato sui suoi passi...


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> quindi secondo te che gli è successo?
> no la moglie non si è accorta di nulla finora....


è successo che si sta facendo dei film in testa,pensa di innamorarsi sul serio e pensa che tu possa fare altrettanto.

non penso e non condivido l'idea che tu debba lasciare il tuo uomo,per cosa poi?

semmai supporto l'idea di fargli capire coi dovuti tempi ed i dovuti modi che dopo 12 anni di relazione,tu hai voglia di uno spazio tuo,in cui lui non c'è e potrebbero esserci altri.

che la cosa non mette in discussione la vostra coppia nè il vostro futuro assieme

sinceramente credo sia meglio che lasci stare il tuo collega,perchè se la cosa deve creare tutte ste ansie allora non vale la pena continuare.       

Però ammetti a te stessa che la monogamia ti pesa,in generale


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Esatto ... I problemi sono iniziati DOPO che è iniziata la nostra relazione..praticamente subito dopo ha iniziato ad avere blocchi con la moglie..



E con te.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ci credo proprio, ho avuto un amico da ragazza che aveva questo problema, e non dipendeva dalla donna, manco con la Ferilli ci sarebbe riuscito ed era in cura da una psicanalista.
> 
> Penso davvero che lui ci stia provando con lei per mettersi alla prova ed è andata male.


Noooooo lo conosco bene credimi...so per certo che con la moglie prima andava tutto bene ed ora lei e in paranoia per questo...perché prima non avevano mai avuto questi priblemi


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Su questo sono certa..credetemi su questo



Io  a te  credo, non credo a lui.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E con te.


Si,con me dopo che si era bloccato con lei...ma credimi, sento che funziona..


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io  a te  credo, non credo a lui.


Non è e'quello il problema disincantata..lo so


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ci credo proprio, ho avuto un amico da ragazza che aveva questo problema, e non dipendeva dalla donna, manco con la Ferilli ci sarebbe riuscito ed era in cura da una psicanalista.
> 
> Penso davvero che lui ci stia provando con lei per mettersi alla prova ed è andata male.


...

Senti: ce ne sono di uomini che hanno problemi a farsi venire un'erezione. O a mantenerla o a durare. Ma non èche siccome c'è gente che ha realmente problemi, per un motivo o per l'altro, allora il caso vale automaticamente anche per questo qui. Non è che siccome ti da ragazza hai visto le lucine nel cielo ed hai pensato ad un ufo allora tutte le volte che passa un satellite nel cielo di notte sono i grigi da zeta reticuli di passaggio dopo avere infilato una sonda enorme nell'ano di qualche povero disgraziato. Non so se cogli. Cogli?


----------



## Ecate (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> non è così semplice...
> dopo 12 anni assieme...con il collega è stata una storia che non è mai nemmeno iniziata del tutto...


Secondo me non devi vederle come due cose alternative. Avere sesso anche fuori dal rapporto di coppia è una scelta, completamente onesta se condivisa, ma è comunque una scelta. Prendere una sbandata per un altro e parlare soprattutto della situazione matrimoniale di quest'uomo per la moglie, non è una scelta, è un problema. Oltre al problema nella relazione ufficiosa (il nuovo che arretra) c'è un problema anche in quella ufficiale.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo te lo ha detto lui. Nessuno racconta volentieri che non riesce a scopare.


No no scherzi Anzi vanno in giro con la spilletta  attaccata al bavero della giacca ... "Diversamente eretto"


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è successo che si sta facendo dei film in testa,pensa di innamorarsi sul serio e pensa che tu possa fare altrettanto.
> 
> non penso e non condivido l'idea che tu debba lasciare il tuo uomo,per cosa poi?
> 
> ...


Si hai colto perplesso..e lui me l ha anche detto,ha paura che finiamo per innsmorarci e non ne usciamo più..me l ha detto più volte...e teme che facendo l amore sarebbe peggio... Non credo mi pesi la monogamia,mi sono invaghita di questa persona..MSI successo prima con nessun altro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no scherzi Anzi vanno in giro con la spilletta  attaccata al bavero della giacca ... "Diversamente eretto"


:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Senti: ce ne sono di uomini che hanno problemi a farsi venire un'erezione. O a mantenerla o a durare. Ma non èche siccome c'è gente che ha realmente problemi, per un motivo o per l'altro, allora il caso vale automaticamente anche per questo qui. Non è che siccome ti da ragazza hai visto le lucine nel cielo ed hai pensato ad un ufo allora tutte le volte che passa un satellite nel cielo di notte sono i grigi da zeta reticuli di passaggio dopo avere infilato una sonda enorme nell'ano di qualche povero disgraziato. Non so se cogli. Cogli?



Però non riesce ne con la moglie ne con l'amante, tu come la chiami?


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> c
> 
> Sei cucciola di tordo o di fagiano?
> Perche'a queste cavolate nessuno ci crede,vedi darling,tutti gli amanti,escluso il sottoscritto, raccontano la mega balla''a casa non lo facciamo da anni''.Perche'cosi',ti frega no??si finge innamorato,e tu la smolli...sveglia invornita!


Cretini che non siete altro.
Sto morendo dal ridere.
Ho cominciato a leggere sto 3d e ho letto Sbri.
Poi Ecate.
Poi di nuovo sbri.
Avevo gia la ridarella convulsa ma ancora arginabile.
Solo che. Poi.
Arriva lui.
Lothar.
Che le chiede se é una cucciola di tordo o fagiano....

Minchia sono morta.
Ribadisco.
Ma che creti siete?
:rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque invece di cucciolina io continuo a leggere cicciolina.
Ora continuo a leggere.
Ciao cucciolina :unhappy: benvenuta.
Perdona l ot.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Secondo me non devi vederle come due cose alternative. Avere sesso anche fuori dal rapporto di coppia è una scelta, completamente onesta se condivisa, ma è comunque una scelta. Prendere una sbandata per un altro e parlare soprattutto della situazione matrimoniale di quest'uomo per la moglie, non è una scelta, è un problema. Oltre al problema nella relazione ufficiosa (il nuovo che arretra) c'è un problema anche in quella ufficiale.


Lo so..ma prendo un problema alla volta,altrimenti impazzisco ;-)


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però non riesce ne con la moglie ne con l'amante, tu come la chiami?


Ma non è l'amante, il punto è proprio quello. Proprio quello, eh.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però non riesce ne con la moglie ne con l'amante, tu come la chiami?


E' un blocco psicologico!!!!!'


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Dai President non ridere :rotfl: Fammi da spalla ora sinceramente quanti uomini conosci che ammettono candidamente che non riescono ad avere un rapporto sessuale per problemi di meccanica ? ( che poi siano di natura biologica o psicologica cambia poco la sostanza ) :smile:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è l'amante, il punto è proprio quello. Proprio quello, eh.


Già...nemmeno mi posso definire tale...


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no scherzi Anzi vanno in giro con la spilletta  attaccata al bavero della giacca ... "Diversamente eretto"



:up::up::up:

Infatti mio marito quando aveva la piccolina  usav:up:a il viagra, e lei ci è rimasta male quando lo ha saputo.

Pensava gli funzionasse a meraviglia per le sue grazie, invece era merito della pillola blu.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Si hai colto perplesso..e lui me l ha anche detto,ha paura che finiamo per innsmorarci e non ne usciamo più..me l ha detto più volte...e teme che facendo l amore sarebbe peggio... Non credo mi pesi la monogamia,mi sono invaghita di questa persona..MSI successo prima con nessun altro


Se la ggggente capisse che amare è una cosa ed innamorarsi, invaghirsi, infatuarsi è un'altra, si vivrebbe meglio e si eviterebbero tante tragedie e sofferenze


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se la ggggente capisse che amare è una cosa ed innamorarsi, invaghirsi, infatuarsi è un'altra, si vivrebbe meglio e si eviterebbero tante tragedie e sofferenze


Io credo di averlo capito..


----------



## marietto (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è successo che si sta facendo dei film in testa,pensa di innamorarsi sul serio e pensa che tu possa fare altrettanto.
> 
> non penso e non condivido l'idea che tu debba lasciare il tuo uomo,per cosa poi?
> 
> ...


Beh, qui bisognerebbe vedere se la pensa così anche il compagno, non è che si tratti di una decisione unilaterale, se lei vuole guardare oltre e a lui non sta bene, la coppia e il futuro sono in discussione, altroché. 

Piuttosto, se lei, come ha detto, è dispostissima a mettere a rischio il suo rapporto attuale (perché se viene scoperta sarà così), forse tutto questo valore al suo attuale rapporto non lo da. E magari qualche domandina su quello che vuole potrebbe anche farsela...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è successo che si sta facendo dei film in testa,pensa di innamorarsi sul serio e pensa che tu possa fare altrettanto.
> 
> non penso e non condivido l'idea che tu debba lasciare il tuo uomo,per cosa poi?
> 
> ...


odiomio
ma perché una(persona )perde un po' la testa per un'altra 
deve addirittura ammettere a se stessa di non essere monogama?

un po' come dire che chi di ubriaca una volta è un'alcolista...

sapessi di quanti mi sono innamorata eppure sono monogama ...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se la ggggente capisse che amare è una cosa ed innamorarsi, invaghirsi, infatuarsi è un'altra, si vivrebbe meglio e si eviterebbero tante tragedie e sofferenze


:up:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> odiomio
> ma perché una(persona )perde un po' la testa per un'altra
> deve addirittura ammettere a se stessa di non essere monogama?
> 
> ...


Giusto! Mi sono invaghita di questo ragazzo..


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh, qui bisognerebbe vedere se la pensa così anche il compagno, non è che si tratti di una decisione unilaterale, se lei vuole guardare oltre e a lui non sta bene, la coppia e il futuro sono in discussione, altroché.
> 
> Piuttosto, se lei, come ha detto, è dispostissima a mettere a rischio il suo rapporto attuale (perché se viene scoperta sarà così), forse tutto questo valore al suo attuale rapporto non lo da. E magari qualche domandina su quello che vuole potrebbe anche farsela...


Vero verissimo..e me la faccio...ovviSmente ma non so ancora la risposta


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> pensa che io mi ero lusingato
> avevo letto cicciolina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma pure io!!!
E ancora adesso leggo cicciolina pur sapendo che é cucciolina.



Siamo due maniaci Conte?


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Appunto, quando gli anni aumenteranno non entrerà dalla porta. Da come hai parlato del tuo convivente NON sei soddisfatta del vostro rapporto, che ci stai insieme a fare visto che sei ancora giovane?
> 
> Non ti saresti invaghita dell'altro diversamente.
> 
> Tebe taci!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Questo 3d é surreale!!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai President non ridere :rotfl: Fammi da spalla ora sinceramente quanti uomini conosci che ammettono candidamente che non riescono ad avere un rapporto sessuale per problemi di meccanica ? ( che poi siano di natura biologica o psicologica cambia poco la sostanza ) :smile:


Il collega la vive con troppo pathos e quindi è molto difficile che riesca a uscirne e riderci sopra.

Comunque senza doping:

Carica di aspettative + inesperienza + paura + trasgressione = cilecca

Carica di aspettative + inesperienza + paura + trasgressione + precedente cilecca = cilecca sicura


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il collega la vive con troppo pathos e quindi è molto difficile che riesca a uscirne e riderci sopra.
> 
> Comunque senza doping:
> 
> ...


Grazie president...a lui e successo così..quindi ora cosa consigli? Giusto che io mi metta da parte?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il collega la vive con troppo pathos e quindi è molto difficile che riesca a uscirne e riderci sopra.
> 
> Comunque senza doping:
> 
> ...


La seconda che hai detto ... Firmato QUELA :carneval:  ora poi sapendo che cucciolina brama e la moglie è insoddisfatta, secondo me si è infilato in un loop fantastico ... " e se non ja fo?"  Povero :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie president...a lui e successo così..quindi ora cosa consigli? Giusto che io mi metta da parte?


Secondo me gli dovete dare respiro ... :smile:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me gli dovete dare respiro ... :smile:


Ma io non gli ho mai fatto pressioni...mai


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scemo è troppo generico :mrgreen:  fifone allora ma boh ... Lo potrebbe esser se la moglie è un cerbero ... Ma cucciolina sa poco della consorte credo


Ma no 
Per esempio se uno non esce mai alla sera a cena...
Se ha una cena la moglie si insospettisce no?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma pure io!!!
> E ancora adesso leggo cicciolina pur sapendo che é cucciolina.
> 
> 
> ...



Veramente avevo letto anche anche io cicciolina
pero poi basta rileggere e tutto si chiarisce


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Ma io non gli ho mai fatto pressioni...mai


Tesoro non direttamente ma indirettamente il fatto che vi desiderate può in questo momento metterlo in crisi se non è sicuro che al momento giusto sappia essere all'altezza


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma cucciolina, non ti fa venire in mente quando a quindici anni si diceva "ti lascio, perchè ti amo troppo"?
> 
> dopo essermi sembrato un poveretto...questa sua frase che riporti, a me fa venire in mente quegli anni... (non che sia meno poveretto nel caso, eh..)
> 
> ...


Ma porco can anch'io ho udito questa frase
e mi incazzai come una iena
e mi ripromisi amerò sempre poco...
quel tanto che basta...
porco can....


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Esatto ... I problemi sono iniziati DOPO che è iniziata la nostra relazione..praticamente subito dopo ha iniziato ad avere blocchi con la moglie..


Mah...sul fatto che siano iniziati dopo,ci credo sempre meno.

io il dubbio che lui abbia sti problemi da X tempo e che ti abbia "usata" per testarsi mi viene sempre più forte.

e l'aver fatto cilecca pure con te,credo l'abbia mandato in loop mentale.   sì decisamente devi farti da parte e lasciare che lui ci si raccapezzi.

ma un aiuto gli serve,se non da un andrologo,almeno da uno psicologo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no
> Per esempio se uno non esce mai alla sera a cena...
> Se ha una cena la moglie si insospettisce no?


Mamma mia può capitare che uno abbia un invito a cena ( colleghi, amici ) :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è scemo. Senza lirismi assortiti. Uno che parte in quarta e poi si caga sotto (per varie ragioni) è scemo. Non avveduto, prudente, sensato e quant'altro: SCEMO. Se fosse stato avveduto, prudente e quant'altro si sarebbe fatto i cazzi suoi dall'inizio. Poi: su come ci si sente c'è tanta di quella letteratura anche qui sopra che vabbè. Fatto è che se la nostra amica è qui, leggi bene, E' PERCHE' LE MANCA LA CILIEGINA SULLA TORTA OVVERO IL TA-DA': MANICO. Che tutta st'ebbrezza, senza sfogo opportuno, scarica a terra ma anche le
> palle, come dire. Che poi, ovviamente, se diventasse routine ci finirebbero lo stesso a terra, ma intanto.


Per me non è affatto scemo.
Ma normale.
Ma porco can
Sarebbe scemo se fosse single.
Uno cazzo se si fa degli scrupoli
come insegna il sommo e incommensurabile
Lothar
Non ce la fa...

Per esempio parlo per me...
Io ci ho provato con mezzo forum
ma poi mi blocco 
mi appare il volto di lunaiena sul cuore che mi dice
E a me non ci pensi? 
Eh barotto non ci pensi?
A me che con il motosega posso farti molto male?

L'altra metà del forum vorrebbe provarci sai con il conte
ma mi dice
Conte conte delle mie brame
io ti vorrei ma non posso
temea eziandio il motosega
di luna...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...sul fatto che siano iniziati dopo,ci credo sempre meno.
> 
> io il dubbio che lui abbia sti problemi da X tempo e che ti abbia "usata" per testarsi mi viene sempre più forte.
> 
> ...


Alè, perfetto. Ammazza, qua ormai avete ricostruito il profilo di questo poveretto di un idiota che i profiler dell'Fbi a voialtri vi fanno una sega a tre mani, manco a due. Poveri noi. E comunque dopo l'illuminante intervento del Prof. Vittorino Andreoli quissù, penso che il caso
sia da considerarsi chiuso e che il nostro, effettivamente, stesse solo testando le proprie, nulle ad origine, capacità amatorie. Che si sa, per curarsi dall'impotenza che c'è di meglio di andare a spergiurare amore ad una collega che, potenzialmente, potrebbe pure sputtanarti col mondo? Acutissimo Prof. Andreoli, come sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> No no non è così.. Lui non ha mai avuto una défaillance con la moglie prima di iniziare con me...


Tu sottovaluti il maleficio delle maestre di vita..


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Si hai colto perplesso..e lui me l ha anche detto,ha paura che finiamo per innsmorarci e non ne usciamo più..me l ha detto più volte...e teme che facendo l amore sarebbe peggio... Non credo mi pesi la monogamia,mi sono invaghita di questa persona..MSI successo prima con nessun altro


mica penso che tu sia una seriale  o una che collezioni maschi.

credo solo che questa storia sia per una scoperta.     e che sarebbe un bene per te metterne discretamente al corrente il tuo uomo.

perchè se ti dovesse tricapitare una cosa simile (e credo succederà) rischi poi di fare un gran casino perchè 

1-non sai gestirla
2-non sapendo gestirla,rischi di farti beccare

meglio prevenire che curare,no?


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè lei spera ancora di svoltarci la scopata. Solo che ha pescato un brocco da competizione (da competizione per brocchi, intendo) ed ecco qua. Un'altra magari l'avrebbe già mandato a pisciare, è che lei probabilmente si chiede quando le ricapiterebbe un altro. Tipo.


Magari non userei le stesse parole ma quoto.

Verde mio


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Secondo me non devi vederle come due cose alternative. Avere sesso anche fuori dal rapporto di coppia è una scelta, completamente onesta se condivisa, ma è comunque una scelta. Prendere una sbandata per un altro e parlare soprattutto della situazione matrimoniale di quest'uomo per la moglie, non è una scelta, è un problema. Oltre al problema nella relazione ufficiosa (il nuovo che arretra) c'è un problema anche in quella ufficiale.


Per me no è scelta ma decisione.
Sta storia delle scelte mi sta molto sulle balle.

Forse che mia figlia sceglie di andare a scuola^
Sceglie di non andarci?

Casomai decide di non andarci.
E io scelgo di punirla?
Scelgo di costringerla ad andarci?

Siccome il sesso è un sommo piacere.
Siccome il sesso piace a tutte 
( va ben dai non a tutte, che non generalizziamo)

In genere si sta attenti a fermarsi se le cose vanno troppo in là no?
Perchè se vanno troppo in là poi vano è il dir di no...

Ma io non ho MAI scelto.
Non sono stato capace di farne a meno.

Tutto ciò trascende il mio controllo.
Ma se tu non sosti nel raggio d'azione della macchina
non ti succede niente.


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ....il fatto è che non capisce perchè è bloccato con la moglie...e volendole bene, nonostante quello che si pensi qui, fa fatica a gestire la situazione...


Che strano!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Si hai colto perplesso..e lui me l ha anche detto,ha paura che finiamo per innsmorarci e non ne usciamo più..me l ha detto più volte...e teme che facendo l amore sarebbe peggio... Non credo mi pesi la monogamia,mi sono invaghita di questa persona..MSI successo prima con nessun altro


Non è che fai la crocerossina?
Sai io sono sempre stato sfortunato con le donne...tanto...
Ogni volta che cercavo comprensione in loro per i miei dispiaceri maritali
Finivo a cozzare contro il fronte unito di forza muliebre...

E anzichè consolarmi mi dicevano...
Povera moglie...se fossi io tua moglie vedi quel che passi...

Ma porc...porc...porc....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se la ggggente capisse che amare è una cosa ed innamorarsi, invaghirsi, infatuarsi è un'altra, si vivrebbe meglio e si eviterebbero tante tragedie e sofferenze


Questo lo bloggo...il verde per oggi te l'ho già dato...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alè, perfetto. Ammazza, qua ormai avete ricostruito il profilo di questo poveretto di un idiota che i profiler dell'Fbi a voialtri vi fanno una sega a tre mani, manco a due. Poveri noi. E comunque dopo l'illuminante intervento del Prof. Vittorino Andreoli quissù, penso che il caso
> sia da considerarsi chiuso e che il nostro, effettivamente, stesse solo testando le proprie, nulle ad origine, capacità amatorie. Che si sa, per curarsi dall'impotenza che c'è di meglio di andare a spergiurare amore ad una collega che, potenzialmente, potrebbe pure sputtanarti col mondo? Acutissimo Prof. Andreoli, come sempre.


C'è del tenero  Se no non si spiega :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma pure io!!!
> E ancora adesso leggo cicciolina pur sapendo che é cucciolina.
> 
> 
> ...


Due manici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Lo so..ma prendo un problema alla volta,altrimenti impazzisco ;-)



ma ti rendi conto che se questo tipo (intendo l'amante mancato) per te è diventato un problema ("grazie" a lui, per altro), te ne devi liberare poichè è la cosa più lontana che ci sia dall'amante affascinante e irresistibile, che al limite varrebbe anche il rischio di un'avventura extra, breve (perchè sennò rischi troppo) ma intensa?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alè, perfetto. Ammazza, qua ormai avete ricostruito il profilo di questo poveretto di un idiota che i profiler dell'Fbi a voialtri vi fanno una sega a tre mani, manco a due. Poveri noi. E comunque dopo l'illuminante intervento del Prof. Vittorino Andreoli quissù, penso che il caso
> sia da considerarsi chiuso e che il nostro, effettivamente, stesse solo testando le proprie, nulle ad origine, capacità amatorie. Che si sa, per curarsi dall'impotenza che c'è di meglio di andare a spergiurare amore ad una collega che, potenzialmente, potrebbe pure sputtanarti col mondo? Acutissimo Prof. Andreoli, come sempre.


secondo me qui c'è qualcuno di associato con qualche psicoterapeuta 
o giù di li...

a dimenticavo 
quoto


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alè, perfetto. Ammazza, qua ormai avete ricostruito il profilo di questo poveretto di un idiota che i profiler dell'Fbi a voialtri vi fanno una sega a tre mani, manco a due. Poveri noi. E comunque dopo l'illuminante intervento del Prof. Vittorino Andreoli quissù, penso che il caso
> sia da considerarsi chiuso e che il nostro, effettivamente, stesse solo testando le proprie, nulle ad origine, capacità amatorie. Che si sa, per curarsi dall'impotenza che c'è di meglio di andare a spergiurare amore ad una collega che, potenzialmente, potrebbe pure sputtanarti col mondo? Acutissimo Prof. Andreoli, come sempre.


Andreoli un mito.
Quando disse di Piero Maso.
E' una zucca vuota: che cosa volete che sia capace di intendere e volere questo qui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto che se questo tipo (intendo l'amante mancato) per te è diventato un problema ("grazie" a lui, per altro), te ne devi liberare poichè è la cosa più lontana che ci sia dall'amante affascinante e irresistibile, che al limite varrebbe anche il rischio di un'avventura extra, breve (perchè sennò rischi troppo) ma intensa?


ma senti ...
mica tutti possono avere Lothy eh


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia può capitare che uno abbia un invito a cena ( colleghi, amici ) :singleeye:


Non lo sappiamo...
Lothar per esempio non esce mai la sera...
Prova a invitarlo a cena...

Poi mi dici...


----------



## Circe (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ma la mettiamo sempre e solo sul sesso...non è solo quello....ti assicuro, che proprio perchè ci conosciamo da oltre 3 anni, siamo amici e ci stimiamo come persone...non è il primo che capita...se vuoi crederci bene, altrimenti va bene lo stesso eh... ps: nonostante tutto mi sei anche un pò simpatico


non è il primo che capita...piu che altro è quello piu comodo e a portata di mano. scusa la durezza...ma ho avuto un'amica che dopo venti anni di amicizia ha deciso che la stima x mio marito era talmente tanta che scopare con lui fosse la cosa piu normale di questo mondo. cosi, all'improvviso.....
. ma a tuo marito che parte gli dai in questa commedia? è il giocatore in panchina che fai entrare quando quello in campo tentenna?


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :incazzato::fumo::sbatti::ira::calcio::kick::clava::viking:
> 
> Penso che si sia capito quello che penso .... vero???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non è il primo che capita...piu che altro è quello piu comodo e a portata di mano. scusa la durezza...ma ho avuto un'amica che dopo venti anni di amicizia ha deciso che la stima x mio marito era talmente tanta che scopare con lui fosse la cosa piu normale di questo mondo. cosi, all'improvviso.....
> . ma a tuo marito che parte gli dai in questa commedia? è il giocatore in panchina che fai entrare quando quello in campo tentenna?


Disse Sereni:
E ti prego tu amicizia
non voltarti in amore.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo sappiamo...
> Lothar per esempio non esce mai la sera...
> Prova a invitarlo a cena...
> 
> Poi mi dici...


Non ci credo :mrgreen:


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro non direttamente ma indirettamente il fatto che vi desiderate può in questo momento metterlo in crisi se non è sicuro che al momento giusto sappia essere all'altezza


Infatti è così perché me l ha anche detto...aveva paura di deludermi


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ci credo :mrgreen:


Prova
e che dire delle mogli?

Infatti io per non metterle mai in strane situazioni
parto con i pranzi no?

Nessuna ti dice di no a pranzo...
Ma a cena è un'altra cosa...

Senti dire
dovrei raccontare una balla e non mi va?

Il sommo e incommensurabile è il re delle pause pranzo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> una domanda:
> te l'ha ordinato il medico di andare avanti col collega?
> no chiedo, magari è una terapia salvavita e non potete farne a meno altrimenti stramazzate carbonizzati al suolo.
> mi domando io, se bastano due solenni cagate ----> bacetti, sospiretti, abbraccini, telefonatine, minchiatine da adolescenti in calore, per buttare nel gabinetto TUTTO quello che il vostro partner vi ha dato.
> ...


Verde mio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> No non tornerà..lui alla fine e un bravo ragazzo e non vuole rovinare il suo matrimonio...



allora, visto che lì non si quaglia...
penso che non dovresti più perdere tempo con lui ( a parte per ascoltare i suoi sfoghi e malumori se ti va/se hai lo spirito da assistente sociale/ se ti senti meglio)  e piuttosto investire tempo ed energie in qualcosa di più positivo, tipo trovarti qualcuno che ti scopi DAVVERO.


----------



## cucciolina (2 Dicembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non è il primo che capita...piu che altro è quello piu comodo e a portata di mano. scusa la durezza...ma ho avuto un'amica che dopo venti anni di amicizia ha deciso che la stima x mio marito era talmente tanta che scopare con lui fosse la cosa piu normale di questo mondo. cosi, all'improvviso.....
> . ma a tuo marito che parte gli dai in questa commedia? è il giocatore in panchina che fai entrare quando quello in campo tentenna?


Succede e basta...non si può spiegare...non è comodo,è nato qualcosa e ora è difficile semplucemte ignorare e voltare pagina...si vede che anch io faccio fatica a gestirla...so che sbaglio ma non sono riuscita a tirarmi indietro...debole,egoista e disonestà...ok lo sono


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma senti ...
> mica tutti possono avere Lothy eh



e quindi? 
qual è il tuo consiglio?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e quindi?
> qual è il tuo consiglio?


Di prendere ciò che passa il convento


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E ora che ha appiccato l'incendio ha scoperto che non riesce a circoscriverlo, e quindi si barcamena tra tentazione di bruciarsi e istinto di sopravvivenza (leggi: fuga).
> Se si defila, mi sa che quella che resta tra le fiamme ardenti sei tu...
> Hai pensato a che fare nel caso?


:up:

E' rischioso pure farsi l'amante.


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Di prendere ciò che passa il convento



il fatto è che a quanto pare il convento passa problemi di vario tipo...:singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora, visto che lì non si quaglia...
> penso che non dovresti più perdere tempo con lui ( a parte per ascoltare i suoi sfoghi e malumori se ti va/se hai lo spirito da assistente sociale/ se ti senti meglio)  e piuttosto investire tempo ed energie in qualcosa di più positivo, tipo trovarti qualcuno che ti scopi DAVVERO.


concordi che epr fare questo dovrebbe smettere,la nostra nuova amica,di pensare al perchè il suo collega non scopi con la moglie e concentrarsi sul perchè abbia ceduto al suo corteggiamento?


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il suo? Guarda: infatuazione. Il momento, l'attimo. La novità, dicevo. L'arrapamento. Anche, il desiderio. Ma non è amore, no. E' coglionaggine.


Quoto.

E parlo per esperienza :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Ehm. Boh. Amici?


attento, te...


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Succede e basta...non si può spiegare...non è comodo,è nato qualcosa e ora è difficile semplucemte ignorare e voltare pagina...si vede che anch io faccio fatica a gestirla...so che sbaglio ma non sono riuscita a tirarmi indietro...debole,egoista e disonestà...ok lo sono


A vabbe'. Adesso che abbiamo ammesso i nostri limiti, e' tutto a posto, tutto giustificato.....


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Succede e basta...non si può spiegare...non è comodo,è nato qualcosa e ora è difficile semplucemte ignorare e voltare pagina...si vede che anch io faccio fatica a gestirla...so che sbaglio ma non sono riuscita a tirarmi indietro...debole,egoista e disonestà...ok lo sono


senti, ma perchè ti fai tutte queste storie? Perchè ti giudichi, anzichè cercare di capire quello che vuoi?

hai un compagno, probabilmente non soddisfa ogni tuo bisogno e tu hai allargato lo sguardo.

E' quello che è. Hai deciso di soddisfare quei bisogni a cui lui non risponde come vuoi tu.

Perchè devi giustificare questa cosa con innamoramento, invaghimento, infatuazione, etc. etc.?

Cerca di capire che bisogni vuoi soddisfare. E cerca di non travolgere nessuno mentre lo fai. 

In primis te stessa.


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che a quanto pare il convento passa problemi di vario tipo...:singleeye:



Soprattutto non passa un c.....


----------



## disincantata (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che a quanto pare il convento passa problemi di vario tipo...:singleeye:



:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie president...a lui e successo così..quindi ora cosa consigli? Giusto che io mi metta da parte?


A me è successo così le prime 2 volte che ho trasgredito.
Ci ridevo perchè subito dopo (5 minuti dopo esserci salutati) funzionava tutto. E comunque meglio cilecca che doping.
Senza sesso, la cosa si metterà da parte da sola. Non pressarlo. Se vorrà e potrà ti metterà al muro quando avrá superato le sue pippe mentali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sottovaluti il maleficio delle maestre di vita..


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHASHAHAHHHHH... MUORO


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che a quanto pare il convento passa problemi di vario tipo...:singleeye:


Il convento passa ciò che ha poi
ci sono comunque psicologi ( comincio anche a credere convenzionati )che pensano poi a curare 
e darti ciò che cercavi...

penso eh..


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Infatti è così perché me l ha anche detto...aveva paura di deludermi


Sì... Perchè fare una fiap.. ehm, avere una defaillance con la legittima consorte è una roba che nel computo finale non fa statistica e che comunque resta in famiglia. Con l'amante, oggettivamente, è roba da bischeri. Se qualcunA:singleeye: riconoscesse qualche situazione si sappia che ogni riferimento è puramente casuale


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Il convento passa ciò che ha poi
> ci sono comunque psicologi ( *comincio anche a credere convenzionati* )che pensano poi a curare
> e darti ciò che cercavi...
> 
> penso eh..



com'è che ti viene questa strana idea??


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Prova
> e che dire delle mogli?
> 
> Infatti io per non metterle mai in strane situazioni
> ...


... con qualche eccezione


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... con qualche eccezione


siete andati a cena??:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... con qualche eccezione


Ma infatti non mi sono fidato a venire da solo...
Magari poi non mi lasciavi più andare via...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> siete andati a cena??:mrgreen:


secondo te io sono una da pausa pranzo? Non scherziamo


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me non è affatto scemo.
> Ma normale.
> Ma porco can
> Sarebbe scemo se fosse single.
> ...



ma caro
io non voglio più che tu soffra...
ti vorrei insegnare la monogamia 
e penso che potresti anche ammettere con te stesso
che lo sei...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> siete andati a cena??:mrgreen:


Si perchè?
In pratica la cena era tra lei e il sommo
Io facevo da palo per permettere al sommo di fuggire da casa...

Infatti lui disse che era a cena con me...no?

E disse la verità...

Visto?

Caramia il sommo lavora al coperchificio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si perchè?
> In pratica la cena era tra lei e il sommo
> Io facevo da palo per permettere al sommo di fuggire da casa...
> 
> ...


la dobbiamo rifare:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma caro
> io non voglio più che tu soffra...
> ti vorrei insegnare la monogamia
> e penso che potresti anche ammettere con te stesso
> che lo sei...


Sai impara prima della monogamia
che la tua mona è mia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Io ti consiglio di lasciarlo tranquillo. Smetti di farti problemi e pensieri su perchè gli succede su cosa prova ecc ecc. 
direi che é chiaro che a te piace, mi sembra che hai chiarito che non lascerai il tuo compagno ora é lui che deve fare il passo
Secondo me ha preso paura e non sa come gestire questa cosa. Ci sono persone che nonostante si abbia ampiamente chiarito che non ci sono rischi di coinvolgimenti eccessivi hanno paure e ripensamenti.
Capisco che ti dia fastidio ma direi che puoi solo accettare la sua decisione
Peccato perchè mi sembra che tu la stessi affrontando nel modo giusto.
E lascia perdere i paroloni che servono solo a colorare quello che realmente c'è.
Una cosa che io non sopporto ma che sembra serva a molti.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la dobbiamo rifare:smile:


Ok quando si puote
dove si vuole....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> com'è che ti viene questa strana idea??


lo so è un'idea bislacca che non ha fondamento...


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che non sia libertina...per esempio, chiede con un po' d'affanno: E perché non riesce a farlo con la moglie? L'ansia di risposta che mi è parso di percepire vorrebbe sentirsi dire da qualcuno: ma perché è talmente innamorato di te che non gli è possibile dedicare a nessun'altra i suoi abbracci  accostati alle più intime vicinanze. Purtuttavia (come diceva mia nonna) ha dei tormenti di intensa colpevolezza nei confronti della legittima, e solo questi gli impediscono di lanciarsi. In realtà io temo che lui abbia voluto aspirare con voluttà i vapori inebrianti del nuovo, del rischio, fino a lacrimare per la loro bollenza, ma poi ha paura che se beve lo stomaco e la salute ne possano risentire. Ci si sente eroici, epici, lirici, un po' unti dal Signore, e questo è diverso che la semplice voglia di "manico", e anche semplicemente dall'essere una pronta e l'altro scemo.


Un altro verde mio.

Grande giornata, ottimo divertimento :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai impara prima della monogamia
> che la tua mona è mia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



hahahagagaha
che rima baciata....
tutte le mone sono tue ...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> hahahagagaha
> che rima baciata....
> tutte le mone sono tue ...:rotfl:


Non è così...
La mia è la tua...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così...
> La mia è la tua...



no guarda che tu di tuo non ne sei dotato ...
almeno credo...


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te io sono una da pausa pranzo? Non scherziamo



ma piuttosto avrei detto che quei due tu te li magni a colazione


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Questo 3d é surreale!!!!


Quoto!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no guarda che tu di tuo non ne sei dotato ...
> almeno credo...


Eppure se mi guardo dentro nel profondo del mio cuore
vedo una mona...

E se non è la tua di chi sarà?

Io non ho in tasca una verità

ma solo un imene rotto

e vado in giro errando

come Diogene in cerca

della mona che l'ha perduto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma piuttosto avrei detto che quei due tu te li magni a colazione


mannò perchè? sono così carini...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure se mi guardo dentro nel profondo del mio cuore
> vedo una mona...
> 
> E se non è la tua di chi sarà?
> ...



E di chi sarà ?
può essere di chiunque :rotfl:

Ma noi umili mortali non sapremo mai la verità. ...vero?


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò perchè? sono così carini...



appunto, da leccarsi i baffi:mrgreen:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A me è successo così le prime 2 volte che ho trasgredito.
> Ci ridevo perchè subito dopo (5 minuti dopo esserci salutati) funzionava tutto. E comunque meglio cilecca che doping.
> Senza sesso, la cosa si metterà da parte da sola. Non pressarlo. Se vorrà e potrà ti metterà al muro quando avrá superato le sue pippe mentali.


Grazie del consiglio...per ora abbiamo deciso di avere rapporti solo di lavoro e poi si vedrà..lui evita perfino il contatto...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì... Perchè fare una fiap.. ehm, avere una defaillance con la legittima consorte è una roba che nel computo finale non fa statistica e che comunque resta in famiglia. Con l'amante, oggettivamente, è roba da bischeri. Se qualcunA:singleeye: riconoscesse qualche situazione si sappia che ogni riferimento è puramente casuale


Infatti partiva convinto ma poi si tira indietro perché dai discorsi che mi faceva sentivo che aveva paura di deludermi...anche se il rischio sputtsnamento con me non edisye


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> A vabbe'. Adesso che abbiamo ammesso i nostri limiti, e' tutto a posto, tutto giustificato.....


Non mi sto giustificando...che volete che vi dica?? Ovvio che ci penso...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio di lasciarlo tranquillo. Smetti di farti problemi e pensieri su perchè gli succede su cosa prova ecc ecc.
> direi che é chiaro che a te piace, mi sembra che hai chiarito che non lascerai il tuo compagno ora é lui che deve fare il passo
> Secondo me ha preso paura e non sa come gestire questa cosa. Ci sono persone che nonostante si abbia ampiamente chiarito che non ci sono rischi di coinvolgimenti eccessivi hanno paure e ripensamenti.
> Capisco che ti dia fastidio ma direi che puoi solo accettare la sua decisione
> ...


Grazie farfalla...si infatti,e come dici tu, io ho cercato di affrontar la trsnquillamente...lui ha iniziato con 10 telefonate al giorno,paroloni ,ai quali io non ho risposto in tal misura ma ovviamente mi sono fatta coinvolgere e lui se n'è accorto...ed ha avuto paura dei miei e dei suoi sentimenti...inoltre questa paura gli ha provocato ansie nei rapporto sessuali con la moglie e poi con me...lo lascio tranquillo certo...ti ringrazio


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie farfalla...si infatti,e come dici tu, io ho cercato di affrontar la trsnquillamente...lui ha iniziato con 10 telefonate al giorno,paroloni ,ai quali io non ho risposto in tal misura ma ovviamente mi sono fatta coinvolgere e lui se n'è accorto...ed ha avuto paura dei miei e dei suoi sentimenti...inoltre questa paura gli ha provocato ansie nei rapporto sessuali con la moglie e poi con me...lo lascio tranquillo certo...ti ringrazio


Ma sai le 10 telefonate gli sms possono anche starci. È la novità, la voglia di stuzzicarsi, un modo per far sapere che in wuel momento il pensiero é andato a te.un modo per aumentare la tensione in vista di un incontro. Il problema è legare questo a un sentimento, l'amore, che secondo me poco c'entra.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Cucciolina*



cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


Intanto 36 anni,cucciolina?cucciolina se continui così finisci a pecorina.....in tutti i sensi!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie farfalla...si infatti,e come dici tu, io ho cercato di affrontar la trsnquillamente...lui ha iniziato con 10 telefonate al giorno,paroloni ,ai quali io non ho risposto in tal misura ma ovviamente mi sono fatta coinvolgere e lui se n'è accorto...ed ha avuto paura dei miei e dei suoi sentimenti...inoltre questa paura gli ha provocato ansie nei rapporto sessuali con la moglie e poi con me...lo lascio tranquillo certo...ti ringrazio


Il tuo racconto rafforza la mie tesi....mai trovare amanti nell'ambito lavorativo.Io quando sono alla frutta,vedi in questi giorni,.divento nebbia,lei pure,e tra qualche giorno tutto sara'finito.Ma se dovessi vederla tutti i giorni.....sarebbe difficile....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto 36 anni,cucciolina?cucciolina se continui così finisci a pecorina.....in tutti i sensi!


E' un auspicio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> concordi che per fare questo dovrebbe smettere,la nostra nuova amica,di pensare al perchè il suo collega non scopi con la moglie e concentrarsi sul perchè abbia ceduto al suo corteggiamento?


concordo :smile:
sarebbe il minimo, ma leggendo qui riesco persino a perdere le speranze che la gente sappia interrogarsi logicamente su se stessa


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sai le 10 telefonate gli sms possono anche starci. È la novità, la voglia di stuzzicarsi, un modo per far sapere che in wuel momento il pensiero é andato a te.un modo per aumentare la tensione in vista di un incontro. Il problema è legare questo a un sentimento, l'amore, che secondo me poco c'entra.


sì è così...però per due persone che si piacciono molto, che hanno un feeling particolare, che si cercano, si stimano, parlano di tutto e sembra di conoscersi da una vita...è anche difficile lasciare fuori i sentimenti...
non è che ci siamo incontrati per strada, ci conosciamo da 3 anni e abbiamo molta stima e rispetto reciproco...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo :smile:
> sarebbe il minimo, ma leggendo qui riesco persino a perdere le speranze che la gente sappia interrogarsi logicamente su se stessa


ragazzi...io mi interrogo e molto...e ripeto, sto facendo un lavoro su me stessa...ma non è facile...quando la tua vita da un momento all'altro viene sconvolta...quando l'ultima cosa alla quale pensavi era tradire il tuo compagno, con cui stai bene, che stimi, che ami, con cui hai dialogo...ma arriva quel bacio maledetto che ti sconvolge dentro, c'è passione, voglia, ma anche sentimento...non è slegato...
non sempre è così facile capire cosa abbiamo dentro di me, capire cosa si vuole veramente e dire basta a qualcosa di bello...se fosse facile non ci sarebbero coppie in crisi, problemi, separazioni....


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...




Premetto di non avere letto il seguito...ma comunque mi basta ed avanza questo.
Mi chiedo se sto sognando: domandi se deve finire tutto così?
Ma ce l'hai una minima moralità e onestà in un angolino della tua coscienza?
Questa tresca, perché di questo si tratta, non doveva MAI avere inizio, altro che preoccuparsi che finisca...
Tu sei la classica rovinafamiglie, razza famigerata ed infima.
Lui è sposato, capisci?
Lui doveva essere tabù per te, il nulla.
Forse ti chiederai anche perché?
Semplicemente perché lui è di un'altra, ma per te questo è un dettaglio del tutto trascurabile vero?

E poi parli di amare il tuo compagno...mi vergognerei anche di questo fossi in te, ma proprio tanto da nascondermi. 

E ora passiamo in rassegna il "campione".
Che dire di lui se non che è come te quanto a serietà. Fate a gara su chi vince il primato della scorrettezza.
Vergognoso come lui abusi delle parole "ti amo" come merce di scambio per ottenere una manciata di sesso ammantato di nuovo, una distrazione, ma si sa che anche questo è un classico da copione. 
Ma, a pensarci bene, forse lui è un pelino meglio di te poiché qualche scrupolo si annida dentro di sé, ma dato che è un debole, un inetto e soprattutto un irresponsabile continua il giochino fra un indietreggiare e l'altro.   
E non dirmi che non mi posso permettere di giudicare perché mi permetto eccome.

Che mondo di merda che stiamo vivendo!!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il tuo racconto rafforza la mie tesi....mai trovare amanti nell'ambito lavorativo.Io quando sono alla frutta,vedi in questi giorni,.divento nebbia,lei pure,e tra qualche giorno tutto sara'finito.Ma se dovessi vederla tutti i giorni.....sarebbe difficile....


che significa diventi nebbia? ti è "passato" tutto?
eh lo so...ma mica l'ho scelto io...ripeto, ci siamo avvicinati...e lui mi ha baciata e da lì è nato tutto il resto...
se avessi voluto un amante, me lo sarei scelto di sicuro in una situazione più facile...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì è così...però per due persone che si piacciono molto, che hanno un feeling particolare, che si cercano, si stimano, parlano di tutto e sembra di conoscersi da una vita...è anche difficile lasciare fuori i sentimenti...
> non è che ci siamo incontrati per strada, ci conosciamo da 3 anni e abbiamo molta stima e rispetto reciproco...


Ma i sentimenti non sono pee forza e solo l'amore.
Amicizia attrazione stima rispetto ma perchè se non ci mettete in mezzo l'amore non siete contenti?
Perché si tende a sminuire una storia se non c'è l'amore?
Cone se solo la parola amore rende tutto perfetto
Scusa è un discorso generale


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ragazzi...io mi interrogo e molto...e ripeto, sto facendo un lavoro su me stessa...ma non è facile...quando la tua vita da un momento all'altro viene sconvolta...quando l'ultima cosa alla quale pensavi era tradire il tuo compagno, con cui stai bene, che stimi, che ami, con cui hai dialogo...ma arriva quel bacio maledetto che ti sconvolge dentro, c'è passione, voglia, ma anche sentimento...non è slegato...
> non sempre è così facile capire cosa abbiamo dentro di me, capire cosa si vuole veramente e dire basta a qualcosa di bello...*se fosse facile non ci sarebbero coppie in crisi, problemi, separazioni.*...


Se ci fosse stato spiegato e inculcato che la trasgressione in certe fasi è un'esigenza e che la fedeltà assoluta in certe fasi della vita può stare stretta, le coppie in crisi sarebbero il 10% di quello che sono realmente.


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> che significa diventi nebbia? ti è "passato" tutto?
> eh lo so...*ma mica l'ho scelto io.*..ripeto, ci siamo avvicinati...e lui mi ha baciata e da lì è nato tutto il resto...
> se avessi voluto un amante, me lo sarei scelto di sicuro in una situazione più facile...




No, l'ho scelto io...!!!
Ma guarda cosa mi tocca leggere di primo mattino :incazzato:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma i sentimenti non sono pee forza e solo l'amore.
> Amicizia attrazione stima rispetto ma perchè se non ci mettete in mezzo l'amore non siete contenti?
> Perché si tende a sminuire una storia se non c'è l'amore?
> Cone se solo la parola amore rende tutto perfetto
> Scusa è un discorso generale


sono d'accordo con te...
infatti non credo sia amore, forse una forma di amore...
ma sicuramente c'è sentimento, altrimenti non ci trovavamo nemmeno in questa situazione


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se ci fosse stato spiegato e inculcato che la trasgressione in certe fasi è un'esigenza e che la fedeltà assoluta in certe fasi della vita può stare stretta, le coppie in crisi sarebbero il 10% di quello che sono realmente.


se trovi una persona che ti fa stare bene...che ti dà quello che il tuo compagno non ti dà....
ma tu ami il tuo compagno, perchè siete insieme da 12 anni e avete condiviso tantiSSIME COSE,
state bene insieme, vi fa piacere trascorrere la vostra vita insieme, ma l'altro vi dà emozioni,
ma anche amicizia, attenzioni, e certo, qualcosa di nuovo....
non è sempre facile fermarsi e dire di no...non è per niente facile...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, l'ho scelto io...!!!
> Ma guarda cosa mi tocca leggere di primo mattino :incazzato:


insomma...la situazione si è creata....
lui mi piace come persona, c'è poco da fare, ma mai avrei immaginato tutto questo...
pensa quello che ti pare, ma se lui non si fosse avvicinato e non mi avesse baciata, io non
l'avrei mai fatto....


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Premetto di non avere letto il seguito...ma comunque mi basta ed avanza questo.
> Mi chiedo se sto sognando: domandi se deve finire tutto così?
> Ma ce l'hai una minima moralità e onestà in un angolino della tua coscienza?
> Questa tresca, perché di questo si tratta, non doveva MAI avere inizio, altro che preoccuparsi che finisca...
> ...


va bhè, me l'aspettavo questa risposta...
stai convinta delle tue convinzioni....starai certamente bene con te stessa, con le tue certezze e nel tuo mondo...
spero non ti capiti mai una situazione del genere nella vita, spero non ti crollino mai le sicurezze, il tuo mondo incantanto...spero tu non debba mai trovarti di fronte a tutto questo...
giudica pure, continua a giudicare...che mondo di merda...lo facevo anch'io credimi, giudicavo sempre, dentro di me dicevo "come fanno certe persone?" e poi??? poi è capitato a me e ho capito tante cose...e da una parte odio quello che è successo perchè mi sono sentita in colpa e sporca, dall'altro sono grata che mi sia successo perchè ho capito che non bisogna giudicare se non si conosce una situazione...
lui non dice paroloni in cambio di sesso, perchè il sesso non c'è stato e forse non ci sarà mai...e questo perchè lui ha sensi di colpa e non ci riesce...
comunque va bene lo stesso, ripeto, ci sta questo intervento...mi dispiace per te che sei convinta di tutto , sai sempre cosa fare e che cosa è giusto o no....


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> insomma...la situazione si è creata....
> lui mi piace come persona, c'è poco da fare, ma mai avrei immaginato tutto questo...
> pensa quello che ti pare, ma se lui non si fosse avvicinato e non mi avesse baciata, io non
> l'avrei mai fatto....




E' ovvio che c'è sempre uno che fa la prima mossa.
Ma se tu avessi avuto un minimo di rispetto per il tuo povero ed ignaro compagno avresti fatto una scelta diversa.
Nessuno obbliga nessuno, questo è certo.
E comunque, puoi sempre tornare sui tuoi passi, ricordati che VOLERE è POTERE.
Ma tu non lo vuoi, vero?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' ovvio che c'è sempre uno che fa la prima mossa.
> Ma se tu avessi avuto un minimo di rispetto per il tuo povero ed ignaro compagno avresti fatto una scelta diversa.
> Nessuno obbliga nessuno, questo è certo.
> E comunque, puoi sempre tornare sui tuoi passi, ricordati che VOLERE è POTERE.
> Ma tu non lo vuoi, vero?


certo, è verissimo, avrei dovuto tirarmi indietro...
e non l'ho fatto...sono una peccatrice...ok...ripeto che ti auguro non ti succeda mai che una cosa così travolgente
ti prenda, perchè non è facile credimi...la testa dice tirati indietro, ma tutto il resto non ce la fa...
non so nemmeno io cosa voglio, da un lato sì, vorrei finisse tutto, lui non ce la fa e mi dico che è meglio così...da un lato sento la sua mancanza...


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> va bhè, me l'aspettavo questa risposta...
> stai convinta delle tue convinzioni....starai certamente bene con te stessa, con le tue certezze e nel tuo mondo...
> spero non ti capiti mai una situazione del genere nella vita, spero non ti crollino mai le sicurezze, il tuo mondo incantanto...spero tu non debba mai trovarti di fronte a tutto questo...
> giudica pure, continua a giudicare...che mondo di merda...lo facevo anch'io credimi, giudicavo sempre, dentro di me dicevo "come fanno certe persone?" e poi??? poi è capitato a me e ho capito tante cose...e da una parte odio quello che è successo perchè mi sono sentita in colpa e sporca, dall'altro sono grata che mi sia successo perchè ho capito che non bisogna giudicare se non si conosce una situazione...
> ...




Il mio mondo non è affatto incantato...tutto fuorché questo!
Sì, sono una persona di principio e soprattutto lo sono nel rapporto di coppia.
Infatti è proprio per questo che ho preso una solenne "fregatura". Le persone come me pensano, a torto, che essendo noi oneste lo siano anche chi ci sta accanto, ma ci pensa la vita a smentirci purtroppo.
Se fossero tutti come me, ti assicuro che questo forum avrebbe già chiuso da un pezzo!!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Premetto di non avere letto il seguito...ma comunque mi basta ed avanza questo.
> Mi chiedo se sto sognando: domandi se deve finire tutto così?
> Ma ce l'hai una minima moralità e onestà in un angolino della tua coscienza?
> Questa tresca, perché di questo si tratta, non doveva MAI avere inizio, altro che preoccuparsi che finisca...
> ...


Mi chiedo se quando scrivi ste menate da Suor Petunia dei poveri ti rendi conto che tu sei la stessa persona che al marito pagherebbe le puttane. Ciao.


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se quando scrivi ste menate da Suor Petunia dei poveri ti rendi conto che tu sei la stessa persona che al marito pagherebbe le puttane. Ciao.





Tu Joey non ti smentisci mai, vero?
Che ne sai tu dell'intesa che c'è fra me e mio marito?
E della serietà con cui abbiamo rifondato il nostro matrimonio?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il mio mondo non è affatto incantato...tutto fuorché questo!
> Sì, sono una persona di principio e soprattutto lo sono nel rapporto di coppia.
> Infatti è proprio per questo che ho preso una solenne "fregatura". Le persone come me pensano, a torto, che essendo noi oneste lo siano anche chi ci sta accanto, ma ci pensa la vita a smentirci purtroppo.
> Se fossero tutti come me, ti assicuro che questo forum avrebbe già chiuso da un pezzo!!


le certezze non esistono Diletta...
ti capisco perchè sei stata ferita e mi dispiace...ma un giorno potresti essere tu al posto di tuo marito, e se ti capiterà una persona che ti piace molto, che ti capisce al volo, che ti legge negli occhi....farai fatica a chiudere gli occhi, abbassare la testa e andartene via....si può fare, certo, ma poi rimane il rimpianto, che forse è peggio...


----------



## Ecate (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> va bhè, me l'aspettavo questa risposta...
> stai convinta delle tue convinzioni....starai certamente bene con te stessa, con le tue certezze e nel tuo mondo...
> spero non ti capiti mai una situazione del genere nella vita, spero non ti crollino mai le sicurezze, il tuo mondo incantanto...spero tu non debba mai trovarti di fronte a tutto questo...
> giudica pure, continua a giudicare...che mondo di merda...lo facevo anch'io credimi, giudicavo sempre, dentro di me dicevo "come fanno certe persone?" e poi??? poi è capitato a me e ho capito tante cose...e da una parte odio quello che è successo perchè mi sono sentita in colpa e sporca, dall'altro sono grata che mi sia successo perchè ho capito che non bisogna giudicare se non si conosce una situazione...
> ...


Cucciolina,c'è troppa sovrastruttura nella tua storia. I commenti più o meno rudi vogliono dirti questo. Semplifica un po', guarda alle persone che hai di fronte, alla loro personalità,  a come tu ti relazioni con loro. Giusto o sbagliato, sporco o pulito, amore vero o passione, sono etichette se non capisci bene cosa sta succedendo. È liberatorio dare alle cose il loro nome, ma prima devi sentirle con chiarezza e onestà verso i tuoi sentimenti. Dopo puoi pensare con calma al tuo sistema di valori e eventualmente correggerlo. Ma voler far quadrare i conti a tutti i costi troppo presto ti mette in un gorgo di confusione. Non è squallida una avventura senza amore. È squallido parlare d'amore per sentirsi meno sporchi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se quando scrivi ste menate da Suor Petunia dei poveri ti rendi conto che tu sei la stessa persona che al marito pagherebbe le puttane. Ciao.


Il metodo Boffo a te fa una pippa. :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

41 pagine?????? 
riassunto please?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> E di chi sarà ?
> può essere di chiunque :rotfl:
> 
> Ma noi umili mortali non sapremo mai la verità. ...vero?


a proposito mi hai fregato tu dalla tasca la verità?
Ne avevo una bella grossa in tasca e paffete....:diffi::diffi::diffi:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cucciolina,c'è troppa sovrastruttura nella tua storia. I commenti più o meno rudi vogliono dirti questo. Semplifica un po', guarda alle persone che hai di fronte, alla loro personalità,  a come tu ti relazioni con loro. Giusto o sbagliato, sporco o pulito, amore vero o passione, sono etichette se non capisci bene cosa sta succedendo. È liberatorio dare alle cose il loro nome, ma prima devi sentirle con chiarezza e onestà verso i tuoi sentimenti. Dopo puoi pensare con calma al tuo sistema di valori e eventualmente correggerlo. Ma voler far quadrare i conti a tutti i costi troppo presto ti mette in un gorgo di confusione. Non è squallida una avventura senza amore. È squallido parlare d'amore per sentirsi meno sporchi.


a dire il vero non lo so nemmeno io cos'è...dopo un mese che la vita mi è cambiata totalmente, non so che nome dare a quello che ci è successo...certamente un sentimento c'è...non so se sia amore, non credo, innamoramento, passione, ma anche stima, rispetto...comunque ovviamente siamo confusi, è stato tutto così veloce...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, l'ho scelto io...!!!
> Ma guarda cosa mi tocca leggere di primo mattino :incazzato:


Chetati
Il fato ha voluto così...
C'è stato il bacio maledetto capisci?

Ma dimmi te...
Che potere ha sto qui
con un bacio lei si innamora...

No come con me che finisce sempre...

Bleah...ma lavati no?
Mi hai baciato e la tua bocca sa da gnocca....
di un'altra...

Maledetto sia il bacio traditor...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> insomma...la situazione si è creata....
> lui mi piace come persona, c'è poco da fare, ma mai avrei immaginato tutto questo...
> pensa quello che ti pare, ma se lui non si fosse avvicinato e non mi avesse baciata, io non
> l'avrei mai fatto....


Se il serpente non mi avesse tentata
io non avrei mangiato....

Ma dei è solo innamoramento de coa

e tutto appare emozionante

solo perchè ti appare diverso no?

Vuoi mettere l'emozione di essere di nuovo corteggiata e intortata?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cucciolina,c'è troppa sovrastruttura nella tua storia. I commenti più o meno rudi vogliono dirti questo. Semplifica un po', guarda alle persone che hai di fronte, alla loro personalità,  a come tu ti relazioni con loro. Giusto o sbagliato, sporco o pulito, amore vero o passione, sono etichette se non capisci bene cosa sta succedendo. È liberatorio dare alle cose il loro nome, ma prima devi sentirle con chiarezza e onestà verso i tuoi sentimenti. Dopo puoi pensare con calma al tuo sistema di valori e eventualmente correggerlo. Ma voler far quadrare i conti a tutti i costi troppo presto ti mette in un gorgo di confusione. Non è squallida una avventura senza amore. È squallido parlare d'amore per sentirsi meno sporchi.


cosa mi consigli ecate?
io non credo di essere molto lucida al momento...
mi sono messa da parte, gli ho detto di pensare a sè stesso e alla sua famiglia, di fare chiarezza...lui è inconfusione totale, lo vedo, lo sento, evita perfino di guardarmi negli occhi...non sa cosa vuole, ma ha bisogno di ritrovarsi e anch'io a questo punto...ci sentiamo per lavoro e basta e andiamo avanti così, penso sia la cosa migliore adesso...
per capirci meglio...e poi si vedrà cosa succede...l'unica cosa che vorrei adesso è trovarsi con calma e parlare di quello che è successo in questo mese, per chiarirci meglio, per capire e magari chiudere senza farci del male...ma credo che lui non riesca e non voglia in questo momento parlare di questo...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se il serpente non mi avesse tentata
> io non avrei mangiato....
> 
> Ma dei è solo innamoramento de coa
> ...


forse è anche questo...al momento non capisco niente...
certo, mi manca anche solo parlare con lui....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> va bhè, me l'aspettavo questa risposta...
> stai convinta delle tue convinzioni....starai certamente bene con te stessa, con le tue certezze e nel tuo mondo...
> spero non ti capiti mai una situazione del genere nella vita, spero non ti crollino mai le sicurezze, il tuo mondo incantanto...spero tu non debba mai trovarti di fronte a tutto questo...
> giudica pure, continua a giudicare...che mondo di merda...lo facevo anch'io credimi, giudicavo sempre, dentro di me dicevo "come fanno certe persone?" e poi??? poi è capitato a me e ho capito tante cose...e da una parte odio quello che è successo perchè mi sono sentita in colpa e sporca, dall'altro sono grata che mi sia successo perchè ho capito che non bisogna giudicare se non si conosce una situazione...
> ...


Cucciolina leggi in Diletta la moglie di lui
e i conti tornano....

Cucciolina fai come meglio credi
Ma la prima cosa che devi mettere davanti a tutto
è che lui ha una moglie

che potrebbe anche scoprirvi...

Con le conseguenze del caso...

Ecco che per relativizzare i baci maledetti le persone sposate si dicono

Ok è scappato un bacio...una furtiva lacrima...
Ma che casso sto facendo?
Sono sposato....

Pensa al ragionamento terreno dell'immenso e incommensurabile Lothar...

proprio perchè sono sposato da una vita
qualche mattana ci sta
tanto mica mi innamoro eh?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> forse è anche questo...al momento non capisco niente...
> certo, mi manca anche solo parlare con lui....


Immagino
ma tenta di vivere con ironia verso te stessa
questo squarcio di adolescenza tardiva....

Un conto è volersi bene nel profondo
un conto è essere devastati da errabonde emozioni...

Capisci?
Ti manca parlare con lui...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il metodo Boffo a te fa una pippa. :rotfl:


Ma sta cosa la sanno tutti, proprio tutti, mica è dossieraggio.


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> le certezze non esistono Diletta...
> ti capisco perchè sei stata ferita e mi dispiace...ma un giorno potresti essere tu al posto di tuo marito, e se ti capiterà una persona che ti piace molto, che ti capisce al volo, che ti legge negli occhi....farai fatica a chiudere gli occhi, abbassare la testa e andartene via....si può fare, certo, ma poi rimane il rimpianto, che forse è peggio...



Ma guarda, per come sono fatta io, uno sposato non lo considero proprio. 
Non lo vedo nemmeno. 
Non esiste nei miei orizzonti.
Perché non potrà mai e poi mai essere mio, e poi perché dovrebbe esserlo, se è già di un'altra, capisci il concetto?

Altro che rimpianto...io morirei di rimorsi in caso fossi la causa della rottura del suo matrimonio.


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cucciolina leggi in Diletta la moglie di lui
> e i conti tornano....
> 
> Cucciolina fai come meglio credi
> ...


certamente è così...
insomma, alla fine, andrà come deve andare...io non forzo nulla, mi sono messa da parte e ci resto...
poi vedremo come andranno le cose, farà bene anche a me per capire meglio cosa voglio...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda, per come sono fatta io, uno sposato non lo considero proprio.
> Non lo vedo nemmeno.
> Non esiste nei miei orizzonti.
> Perché non potrà mai e poi mai essere mio, e poi perché dovrebbe esserlo, se è già di un'altra, capisci il concetto?
> ...


credimi Diletta...nemmeno io lo guardavo, te lo giuro...avevamo un rapporto di lavoro molto bello, stima reciproca, collaborazione, e finiva lì peer me...mai pensato che potesse andare oltre, mai fatto una battuta maliziosa...niente...nemmeno mi passava per l'anticamera del cervello...poi un avvicinamento, una battuta sua, un corteggiamento molto velato che faceva piacere, ma ero convinta fosse solo quello perchè non era esplicito...e alla fine un avvicinamento fisico, un brivido...e poi tutto il resto è successo così, senza quasi che ce ne accorgessimo...ci è sfuggito di mano e ora siamo qui...e forse è finita, e forse è meglio così...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immagino
> ma tenta di vivere con ironia verso te stessa
> questo squarcio di adolescenza tardiva....
> 
> ...


cosa intendi?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> certamente è così...
> insomma, alla fine, andrà come deve andare...io non forzo nulla, mi sono messa da parte e ci resto...
> poi vedremo come andranno le cose, farà bene anche a me per capire meglio cosa voglio...


Basta non pensarci e riderci su...
Sai cosa?

Ok ci innamoriamo e partiamo iin quarta...

Poi le cose si sedimentano
e ci resta in mano quello che in effetti c'era

E pensa che botta se scopriamo di aver mandato in mona tutto

per niente...

Ma non giudicare male lui...


----------



## morfeo78 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> certo, è verissimo, avrei dovuto tirarmi indietro...
> e non l'ho fatto...sono una peccatrice...ok...ripeto che ti auguro non ti succeda mai che una cosa così travolgente
> ti prenda, perchè non è facile credimi...la testa dice tirati indietro, ma tutto il resto non ce la fa...
> non so nemmeno io cosa voglio, da un lato sì, vorrei finisse tutto, lui non ce la fa e mi dico che è meglio così...da un lato sento la sua mancanza...


Io non voglio giudicare perché credo di aver capito di cosa stai parlando. Io sono stato anni con una ragazza dove c'era una intesa ed un feeling perfetto, bastava uno sguardo in qualsiasi situazione per capirci al volo, poi anni dopo che era finita la storia ho conosciuto quei baci travolgenti ed una intimità che ti stordisce per le sensazioni provate.... 
Difficile farne a meno dopo averle provate.

Però è brutto vivere nella menzogna, non solo con il tuo compagno ma con te stessa... dopo che hai scopato con il collega pensi di essere in grado di proseguire la tua storia ufficiale "accontentandoti" come se nulla fosse?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> credimi Diletta...nemmeno io lo guardavo, te lo giuro...avevamo un rapporto di lavoro molto bello, stima reciproca, collaborazione, e finiva lì peer me...mai pensato che potesse andare oltre, mai fatto una battuta maliziosa...niente...nemmeno mi passava per l'anticamera del cervello...poi un avvicinamento, una battuta sua, un corteggiamento molto velato che faceva piacere, ma ero convinta fosse solo quello perchè non era esplicito...e alla fine un avvicinamento fisico, un brivido...e poi tutto il resto è successo così, senza quasi che ce ne accorgessimo...ci è sfuggito di mano e ora siamo qui...e forse è finita, e forse è meglio così...


Hello Kitty, lascia perdere Diletta qui che è notoriamente fusa di testa. Tu non la conosci, ma fidati.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> cosa intendi?


Che vivere certi innamoramenti verso i 40
ha il sapore di un rigurgito di adolescenza

no?

E non puoi alla tua età caricare il sesso di altissime aspettative...

Ti giro un discorso che viene dal mondo delle donnine...

Le escorts
sai sanno benissimo come "venderla"
La molla sta nel far credere all'uomo 
che loro ce l'hanno d'oro

e che andare a letto con loro sarà un'esperienza meravigliosa
molto più piacevole di quello che possono avere in casa...

Poi invece è la solita minestra...


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> credimi Diletta...nemmeno io lo guardavo, te lo giuro...avevamo un rapporto di lavoro molto bello, stima reciproca, collaborazione, e finiva lì peer me...mai pensato che potesse andare oltre, mai fatto una battuta maliziosa...niente...nemmeno mi passava per l'anticamera del cervello...poi un avvicinamento, una battuta sua, un corteggiamento molto velato che faceva piacere, ma ero convinta fosse solo quello perchè non era esplicito...e alla fine un avvicinamento fisico, un brivido...e poi tutto il resto è successo così, senza quasi che ce ne accorgessimo...*ci è sfuggito di mano *e ora siamo qui...e forse è finita, e forse è meglio così...




...e infatti vi è sfuggito di mano, succede per carità...
Ma ora che sei lucida, ragiona col tuo bel cervello di cui sei dotata.
Hai provato delle emozioni, accontentati di queste, chi ha più testa ne metta.
Anche lui ne aveva voglia (di emozioni).
Ed è sempre colpa di quella maledettissima voglia di novità!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta non pensarci e riderci su...
> Sai cosa?
> 
> Ok ci innamoriamo e partiamo iin quarta...
> ...


ecco sì, rimango con l'amoro in bocca...
una cosa bellissima che stava sbocciando, è piaciuta tantissimo a entrambi...e poi è finita...
sarò egoista, ma ovvio ci rimango male...
non giudico male lui...non riesce a gestire la situazione...e non posso fargliene una colpa..


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hello Kitty, lascia perdere Diletta qui che è notoriamente fusa di testa. Tu non la conosci, ma fidati.




Che bello!!
Stai tornando quello di sempre (ultimamente mi sembravi un po' spento), così mi diverto un po'!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> che significa diventi nebbia? ti è "passato" tutto?
> eh lo so...ma mica l'ho scelto io...ripeto, ci siamo avvicinati...e lui mi ha baciata e da lì è nato tutto il resto...
> se avessi voluto un amante, me lo sarei scelto di sicuro in una situazione più facile...


significa che ho smesso di cercarla da ieri mattina...spero che lei faccia lo stesso..per ora funziona...:smile:

Daiiiii Cucciola torda...ma un bacio non vuole dire niente...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Cucciolina*



cucciolina ha detto:


> ecco sì, rimango con l'amoro in bocca...
> una cosa bellissima che stava sbocciando, è piaciuta tantissimo a entrambi...e poi è finita...
> sarò egoista, ma ovvio ci rimango male...
> non giudico male lui...non riesce a gestire la situazione...e non posso fargliene una colpa..


Cucciolina la pecora si avvicina.....!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ecco sì, rimango con l'amoro in bocca...
> una cosa bellissima che stava sbocciando, è piaciuta tantissimo a entrambi...e poi è finita...
> sarò egoista, ma ovvio ci rimango male...
> non giudico male lui...non riesce a gestire la situazione...e non posso fargliene una colpa..


Ma mia piccola cucciolina
si è rivelata per quello che era no?

I bambini che giocano no?
COn il loro palloncino colorato
ma puff esplode e si gonfia...

Sono bolle di sapone eh?

Che ti credevi?

Nascono sovente da voglia di evasione...

Non è facile sai entrare in intimità con un'altra persona eh?

E non sai se sarebbe flip o flop...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Io non voglio giudicare perché credo di aver capito di cosa stai parlando. Io sono stato anni con una ragazza dove c'era una intesa ed un feeling perfetto, bastava uno sguardo in qualsiasi situazione per capirci al volo, poi anni dopo che era finita la storia ho conosciuto quei baci travolgenti ed una intimità che ti stordisce per le sensazioni provate....
> Difficile farne a meno dopo averle provate.
> 
> Però è brutto vivere nella menzogna, non solo con il tuo compagno ma con te stessa... dopo che hai scopato con il collega pensi di essere in grado di proseguire la tua storia ufficiale "accontentandoti" come se nulla fosse?


ecco mi capisci...quelle sensazioni che ho provato con lui credo di non averle mai provate con nessun altro nella mia vita...stordita hai detto bene, mi sono sentita così, e anche lui, perchè lo vedo...
non so come mi sentirei, non ne ho idea, dopo aver fatto l'amore, ma era una cosa che volevo tanto...mi dispiace parlare così, ma lo volevo e poi arei affrontato le conseguenze di questo...lui non ce la fa, non riesce...e allora doveva andare così probabilmente...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hello Kitty, lascia perdere Diletta qui che è notoriamente fusa di testa. Tu non la conosci, ma fidati.


ahahaha hello kitty adesso....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> 41 pagine??????
> riassunto please?


Lui e lei sono colleghi.
Entrambi impegnati.
Lui la limona all'improvviso.
Lei si aspetta di venire inchiodata brutalmente alla scrivania e ingroppata come se non ci fosse un domani.
Lui la mette sull'amoroso ("mi prendi troppo", "rischiamo di innamorarci", "quando sento l'ultimo singolo di Tiziano Ferro penso a te", blablabla).
Lui non solo non soddisfa i desideri di Cucciolina, ma si inceppa pure con la moglie, che ha mangiato la foglia.
Cucciolina vuole umide emozioni, non si sogna nemmeno di disfare rapporti in essere.
Nel foro si dice che lui è impotente. 
Altri dicono che la vuole solo intortare meglio.
Secondo me è solo troppo frastornato e ha paura di tanti aspetti della vicenda.
Oppure finirà che lui dichiarerà urbi et orbi che non gli piace la feegah e sfancula entrambe.
L'importante di questa vicenda è che Cucciolina abbia rotto gli argini della monogamia e abbia aperto gli occhi.


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che vivere certi innamoramenti verso i 40
> ha il sapore di un rigurgito di adolescenza
> 
> no?
> ...


ok capito...
ma qui proprio non ci arrivamo al sesso...
quindi resteremo sempre col dubbio di come sarebbe stato...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ecco mi capisci...quelle sensazioni che ho provato con lui credo di non averle mai provate con nessun altro nella mia vita...stordita hai detto bene, mi sono sentita così, e anche lui, perchè lo vedo...
> non so come mi sentirei, non ne ho idea, dopo aver fatto l'amore, ma era una cosa che volevo tanto...mi dispiace parlare così, ma lo volevo e poi arei affrontato le conseguenze di questo...lui non ce la fa, non riesce...e allora doveva andare così probabilmente...


Troppo drastica...
Sapessi noi uomini 
quanti assalti dobbiamo tentare
per riuscire nell'impresa...

Per poi sentirsi dire da lei...
Ah contastro mi hai espugnato come se fossi una città

si la città di troia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Magari avete corso troppo no?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lui e lei sono colleghi.
> Entrambi impegnati.
> Lui la limona all'improvviso.
> Lei si aspetta di venire inchiodata brutalmente alla scrivania e ingroppata come se non ci fosse un domani.
> ...


wow che riassunto...
diciamo che non è esattamente così...credo di essere monogama, ma mi piace una persona che non è il mio compagno ....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lui e lei sono colleghi.
> Entrambi impegnati.
> Lui la limona all'improvviso.
> Lei si aspetta di venire inchiodata brutalmente alla scrivania e ingroppata come se non ci fosse un domani.
> ...


Si ma dei ma anche quella 
"ammetti di non essere monogama"

dai è tanto da fuori di testa....o no?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Troppo drastica...
> Sapessi noi uomini
> quanti assalti dobbiamo tentare
> per riuscire nell'impresa...
> ...


sì lui dice che abbiamo corso troppo...
ok, ci sta, effettivamente abbiamo corso troppo in 20 giorni...
e abbiamo deciso di rallentare....ma ora lui è talmente confuso e è talmente preso male col discorso della moglie che proprio evita qualsiasi contatto con me....


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lui e lei sono colleghi.
> Entrambi impegnati.
> Lui la limona all'improvviso.
> Lei si aspetta di venire inchiodata brutalmente alla scrivania e ingroppata come se non ci fosse un domani.
> ...


Scusa mi chiariresti cosa intendi con umide emozioni?pissing?spruzzing?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti vi è sfuggito di mano, succede per carità...
> Ma ora che sei lucida, ragiona col tuo bel cervello di cui sei dotata.
> Hai provato delle emozioni, accontentati di queste, chi ha più testa ne metta.
> Anche lui ne aveva voglia (di emozioni).
> Ed è sempre colpa di quella maledettissima voglia di novità!


lo so...hai ragione diletta...
devo metterci il cervello e ce l'ho...ma ho anche delle emozioni....e come si frenano?
se quando lo vedo provo qualcosa? proviamo qualcosa? come si spengono queste cose?
mahhh....magari ci riusciamo...lui ci sta provando e anche io...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> significa che ho smesso di cercarla da ieri mattina...spero che lei faccia lo stesso..per ora funziona...:smile:
> 
> Daiiiii Cucciola torda...ma un bacio non vuole dire niente...


e perchè hai smesso di cercarla se posso chiedertelo?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Cucciolina*



cucciolina ha detto:


> lo so...hai ragione diletta...
> devo metterci il cervello e ce l'ho...ma ho anche delle emozioni....e come si frenano?
> se quando lo vedo provo qualcosa? proviamo qualcosa? come si spengono queste cose?
> mahhh....magari ci riusciamo...lui ci sta provando e anche io...


Intanto non sarebbe il caso di chiederti quali possano essere i reali sentimenti per il tuo uomo?Se vuoi ti rispondo io....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> wow che riassunto...
> diciamo che non è esattamente così...credo di essere monogama, ma *mi piace una persona che non è il mio compagno* ....


Non è mica un passo da poco, sai?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa mi chiariresti cosa intendi con umide emozioni?pissing?spruzzing?


La sensazione che ti dà il tocco "nuovo" di una persona che ti piace tanto ma non conosci intimamente.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Troppo drastica...
> Sapessi noi uomini
> quanti assalti dobbiamo tentare
> per riuscire nell'impresa...
> ...


Ma parla per te....Io vengo assaltato spesso e volentieri e devo ricorrere alla mia buona volontà per salva
guardare le mie virtù!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La sensazione che ti dà il tocco "nuovo" di una persona che ti piace tanto ma non conosci intimamente.


Da te mi aspettavo qualcosa in più....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cucciolina la pecora si avvicina.....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, l'ho scelto io...!!!
> Ma guarda cosa mi tocca leggere di primo mattino :incazzato:


alè, è partito l'embolo a Diletta. Apro il sacchetto del pop corn.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da te mi aspettavo qualcosa in più....!


Un sunto di quello che intendevo lo puoi vedere su "My wife sexually assaulted by her workmate", un cortometraggio di ottima fattura, premiato a Cannes nel 2006.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

*concordo con tebe*

questo 3d diventa sempre più surreale :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci sono tutti i crismi della pecora bicanale in forte avvicinamento...!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


convivi con un uomo che ami e lo tradisci a distanza di 1 anno? non credo che tu lo ami
la decisione di convivere con lui è una situazione di comodo, credo


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> convivi con un uomo che ami e lo tradisci a distanza di 1 anno? non credo che tu lo ami
> la decisione di convivere con lui è una situazione di comodo, credo


ho già parlato di questo....
lo amo....stop...non è una situazione di comodo...


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2013)

che sfiga





cucciolina ha detto:


> ecco mi capisci...quelle sensazioni che ho provato con lui credo di non averle mai provate con nessun altro nella mia vita...stordita hai detto bene, mi sono sentita così, e anche lui, perchè lo vedo...
> non so come mi sentirei, non ne ho idea, dopo aver fatto l'amore, ma era una cosa che volevo tanto...mi dispiace parlare così, ma lo volevo e poi arei affrontato le conseguenze di questo...lui non ce la fa, non riesce...e allora doveva andare così probabilmente...


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ho già parlato di questo....
> lo amo....stop...non è una situazione di comodo...


non ho letto tutti gli interventi
se lo ami perchè non uccidi la camola che hai nel cervello? :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sfiga


a volte il destino è veramente crudele.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Cucciolina*



cucciolina ha detto:


> ho già parlato di questo....
> lo amo....stop...non è una situazione di comodo...


Stop?tranquilla che non lo ami....non staresti cosi fidati!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stop?tranquilla che non lo ami....non staresti cosi fidati!


ma che vuoi sapere tu? Gli scrupoli lei riesce a gestirli, mica bau bau micio micio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che vuoi sapere tu? Gli scrupoli lei riesce a gestirli, mica bau bau micio micio.


Si...certo...!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che vuoi sapere tu? *Gli scrupoli lei riesce a gestirli,* mica bau bau micio micio.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...certo...!


esimio
mi sa che la pensiamo allo stesso modo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


aò. Che ti devo dire? è una novità anche per me che gli scrupoli si gestiscano, se ne impara sempre una nuova.


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che vuoi sapere tu? Gli scrupoli lei riesce a gestirli, mica bau bau micio micio.


ah vabbè ok.. allora di cosa parliamo


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aò. Che ti devo dire? è una novità anche per me che gli scrupoli si gestiscano, se ne impara sempre una nuova.


ahhh
meno male.....
infatti mi stupivo della tua risposta, non ho colto l'ironia... sono ancora addormentato questa mattina


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> e perchè hai smesso di cercarla se posso chiedertelo?


Perche'delle donne che fanno le preziose,mi sono rotto.Peccato perche'un'altra con 26 anni in meno,con il cavolo che la ribecco....ma....mai dire mai.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'delle donne che fanno le preziose,mi sono rotto.Peccato perche'un'altra con 26 anni in meno,con il cavolo che la ribecco....ma....mai dire mai.


non la ribecchi perchè sei un gattaccio nero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stop?tranquilla che non lo ami....non staresti cosi fidati!


questo è un concetto molto complesso...
non credo che tu possa avere una risposta così certa...visto che non sono certa nemmeno io
di me stessa...comunque grazie del consiglio


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'delle donne che fanno le preziose,mi sono rotto.Peccato perche'un'altra con 26 anni in meno,con il cavolo che la ribecco....ma....mai dire mai.


ahhhhhhhhnnnnnn .... peròòòòò 26 anni in meno....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah vabbè ok.. allora di cosa parliamo


di lui che non tromba con la moglie. Ma non sempre... a volte. Invece con cucciolina... ha avuto l'effetto Ken, nonostante la GRANDE PASSIONE. Pare che il nodo sia quello. Lei adesso si chiede, se lui non avesse avuto disgraziatamente una temporanea disfunzione erettile, cosa mai sarebbe potuto succedere tra loro due. Che facciamo, le prospettiamo un paio di possibilità?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



cucciolina ha detto:


> questo è un concetto molto complesso...
> non credo che tu possa avere una risposta così certa...visto che non sono certa nemmeno io
> di me stessa...comunque grazie del consiglio


No,e che ci aggrappiamo a concetti molto complessi quando così complessi non sono.Quando ami,non ci pensi proprio ad altre persone....!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di lui che non tromba con la moglie. Ma non sempre... a volte. Invece con cucciolina... ha avuto l'effetto Ken, nonostante la GRANDE PASSIONE. Pare che il nodo sia quello. Lei adesso si chiede, se lui non avesse avuto disgraziatamente una temporanea disfunzione erettile, cosa mai sarebbe potuto succedere tra loro due. Che facciamo, le prospettiamo un paio di possibilità?


effettivamente messa così...mi state facendo divertire e distrarre e vi ringrazio per questo !


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di lui che non tromba con la moglie. Ma non sempre... a volte. Invece con cucciolina... ha avuto l'effetto Ken, nonostante la GRANDE PASSIONE. Pare che il nodo sia quello. Lei adesso si chiede, se lui non avesse avuto disgraziatamente una temporanea disfunzione erettile, *cosa mai sarebbe potuto succedere tra loro due*. Che facciamo, le prospettiamo un paio di possibilità?


:mago:dici che ci vuole un mago per scoprirlo? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di lui che non tromba con la moglie. Ma non sempre... a volte. Invece con cucciolina... ha avuto l'effetto Ken, nonostante la GRANDE PASSIONE. Pare che il nodo sia quello. Lei adesso si chiede, se lui non avesse avuto disgraziatamente una temporanea disfunzione erettile, cosa mai sarebbe potuto succedere tra loro due. Che facciamo, le prospettiamo un paio di possibilità?


si è ammosciato quando l'ha vista? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> *questo è un concetto molto complesso*...
> non credo che tu possa avere una risposta così certa...visto che non sono certa nemmeno io
> di me stessa...comunque grazie del consiglio


già, ma tradire la persona che si crede di amare non è proprio una grande dimostrazione di amore


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> già, ma tradire la persona che si crede di amare non è proprio una grande dimostrazione di amore


evvai :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stop?tranquilla che non lo ami....non staresti cosi fidati!





Simy ha detto:


> già, ma tradire la persona che si crede di amare non è proprio una grande dimostrazione di amore





oscuro ha detto:


> No,e che ci aggrappiamo a concetti molto complessi quando così complessi non sono.Quando ami,non ci pensi proprio ad altre persone....!


Basta giudizi sommari.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si è ammosciato quando l'ha vista? :mrgreen:


non essere maligno, che non va bbbene.
Io credo piuttosto che abbia avuto un flash tipo: sono un fagiano da competizione, mia moglie mi becca sicuro al 99% e qui per un paio di trombate rischio la famiglia.
E tu capisci che certi pensieri hanno l'effetto 'lumachina'.
Come dice Lothar... se non te la senti, meglio che stai a casa.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Se no?*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Basta giudizi sommari.


Se no?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non essere maligno, che non va bbbene.
> Io credo piuttosto che abbia avuto un flash tipo: sono un fagiano da competizione, mia moglie mi becca sicuro al 99% e qui per un paio di trombate rischio la famiglia.
> E tu capisci che certi pensieri hanno l'effetto 'lumachina'.
> Come dice Lothar... se non te la senti, meglio che stai a casa.


...A farti le pippe...!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non essere maligno, che non va bbbene.
> Io credo piuttosto che abbia avuto un flash tipo: sono un fagiano da competizione, mia moglie mi becca sicuro al 99% e qui per un paio di trombate rischio la famiglia.
> E tu capisci che certi pensieri hanno l'effetto 'lumachina'.
> Come dice Lothar... se non te la senti, meglio che stai a casa.


l'effetto lumachina mi piace  
già, se non te la senti o non merita :rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> già, ma tradire la persona che si crede di amare non è proprio una grande dimostrazione di amore


sì ok...mea culpa...lo so....
mi autoflagello ok?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non essere maligno, che non va bbbene.
> Io credo piuttosto che abbia avuto un flash tipo: sono un fagiano da competizione, mia moglie mi becca sicuro al 99% e qui per un paio di trombate rischio la famiglia.
> E tu capisci che certi pensieri hanno l'effetto 'lumachina'.
> Come dice Lothar... se non te la senti, meglio che stai a casa.


Basta essere insensibili,incoscenti,non avere paura neanche del diavolo.

Il tipo della cucciola,non e'adatto a questo gioco.


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Basta giudizi sommari.


grazie!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



cucciolina ha detto:


> sì ok...mea culpa...lo so....
> mi autoflagello ok?


No,a noi basta non svilire la parola amore.


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Basta essere insensibili,incoscenti,non avere paura neanche del diavolo.
> 
> Il tipo della cucciola,non e'adatto a questo gioco.


esatto...credo proprio sia così....


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Basta essere insensibili,incoscenti,non avere paura neanche del diavolo.
> 
> Il tipo della cucciola,non e'adatto a questo gioco.


Insomma dei coglioni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì ok...mea culpa...lo so....
> *mi autoflagello *ok?


sei un'estimatrice del S.M.?


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì ok...mea culpa...lo so....
> mi autoflagello ok?



no no, ma hai un concetto di amore e di rispetto tutto tuo.
ci vivi da un anno co sta persona e già stai cosi. figurati tra 30


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> esatto...credo proprio sia così....


non è adatto a questo gioco...su questo non c'è nessun dubbio...
me l'ha anche detto...ok, quindi? basta, voltiamo pagina...certo, rimane l'amarezza, era meglio non
avere assaporato nulla e rimanere assopiti, invece abbiamo assaporato entrambi, ci è piaciuto, e 
ora dobbiamo lasciare stare tutto...e tornare ad assopirci....


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei un'estimatrice del S.M.?


ahahahaha no no...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Scusa*



cucciolina ha detto:


> non è adatto a questo gioco...su questo non c'è nessun dubbio...
> me l'ha anche detto...ok, quindi? basta, voltiamo pagina...certo, rimane l'amarezza, era meglio non
> avere assaporato nulla e rimanere assopiti, invece abbiamo assaporato entrambi, ci è piaciuto, e
> ora dobbiamo lasciare stare tutto...e tornare ad assopirci....


Stai da un anno con uno che ami e usi termini come "Assopirci"cazzo che grande amore,alla faccia dei giudizi sommari....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se no?


Ammazzate la discussione. Che ne sapete dei sentimenti fra loro?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no, ma hai un concetto di amore e di rispetto tutto tuo.
> ci vivi da un anno co sta persona e già stai cosi. figurati tra 30


diciamo che il concetto di amore non credo sia assoluto e oggetivo...quindi potremmo stare qui a parlarne e discuterne per ore...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ammazzate la discussione. Che ne sapete dei sentimenti fra loro?


Ma sai leggere?ma l'amore è assopirsi dopo solo un anno?ma president posso chiederti che idea hai dell'amore?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ammazzate la discussione. Che ne sapete dei sentimenti fra loro?


ri-grazie! 
beati coloro che hanno sentimenti assoluti, oggettivi, sempre uguali, intensi, passionali per la stessa persona per tutta la vita...beati coloro che non hanno MAI un dubbio, un'incertezza, una confusione...
beati...oppure semplicemente non hanno mai avuto un'occasione e quindi non sanno come potrebbe essere...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai da un anno con uno che ami e usi termini come "Assopirci"cazzo che grande amore,alla faccia dei giudizi sommari....!


beati voi che avete tutto...che amate sempre nello stesso modo, che siete sempre passionali, affettuosi, innamorati come il primo giorno ogni giorno, ogni istante...che non avete un dubbio MAI...


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> non è adatto a questo gioco...su questo non c'è nessun dubbio...
> me l'ha anche detto...ok, quindi? basta, voltiamo pagina...certo, rimane l'amarezza, era meglio non
> avere assaporato nulla e rimanere assopiti, invece abbiamo assaporato entrambi, ci è piaciuto, e
> ora dobbiamo lasciare stare tutto...e tornare ad assopirci....


come fai a dire di tornare ad assopirci quando hai deciso di andare a convivere con un uomo da circa 1 anno?
con questo uomo dovrebbe esserci la passione, il desiderio, l'amore, la complicità
invece tu che fai? ti baci con il primo venuto e nel contempo sbagli pure persona perchè non è in grado di farti assaporare i piaceri della vita
e ora dici di voltare pagina? non credi di essere un po troppo volubile?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere?ma l'amore è assopirsi dopo solo un anno?ma president posso chiederti che idea hai dell'amore?


sono 12 anni , un anno di convivenza....ok?
l'amore ha molte sfacettature...non banalizziamo sempre tutto....


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Cucciolina*



cucciolina ha detto:


> ri-grazie!
> beati coloro che hanno sentimenti assoluti, oggettivi, sempre uguali, intensi, passionali per la stessa persona per tutta la vita...beati coloro che non hanno MAI un dubbio, un'incertezza, una confusione...
> beati...oppure semplicemente non hanno mai avuto un'occasione e quindi non sanno come potrebbe essere...


Peccato che tu solo dopo una anno sei andata oltre il dubbio,oltre la confusione,oltre l'incertezza e adesso tornerai ad assopirti.....Chi Ama l'occasione la evita e se gli capita lascia stare....36 anni?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sono 12 anni , un anno di convivenza....ok?
> l'amore ha molte sfacettature...non banalizziamo sempre tutto....


l'amore non ha sfaccettature


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere?ma l'amore è assopirsi dopo solo un anno?ma president posso chiederti che idea hai dell'amore?


Mi pare siano 12 anni, se non sbaglio.

Infatti quello per il suo partner è amore.
Quello per il suo collega invece è innamoramento, infatuazione, fregola, foia. Quasi sicuramente non si trasformerà in amore. E' novità. E' scoperta. E' qualcosa che il suo fidanzato non può darle perchè ci sta assieme da 12 anni.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Cuccioliona*



cucciolina ha detto:


> sono 12 anni , un anno di convivenza....ok?
> l'amore ha molte sfacettature...non banalizziamo sempre tutto....


A me quella molto banale sembri tu...!Hai un idea molto banale dell'amore,secondo me non capisci la differenza fra affettività,abitudine,assuefazione e amore.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ah*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi pare siano 12 anni, se non sbaglio.
> 
> Infatti quello per il suo partner è amore.
> Quello per il suo collega invece è innamoramento, infatuazione, fregola, foia. Quasi sicuramente non si trasformerà in amore. E' novità. E' scoperta. E' qualcosa che il suo fidanzato non può darle perchè ci sta assieme da 12 anni.


Ah,quindi è normale....!Spero di non essere mai amato di questo "amore mederno"banale e sommario...!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> l'amore non ha sfaccettature


Lascia perdere,queste persone vogliono solo leggere quello che gli conviene è tempo perso.Ciao ciao!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come fai a dire di tornare ad assopirci quando hai deciso di andare a convivere con un uomo da circa 1 anno?
> con questo uomo dovrebbe esserci la passione, il desiderio, l'amore, la complicità
> invece tu che fai? ti baci con il primo venuto e nel contempo sbagli pure persona perchè non è in grado di farti assaporare i piaceri della vita
> e ora dici di voltare pagina? non credi di essere un po troppo volubile?


ok dai...inutile parlare...
non è il primo venuto...non è tutto così semplice...
non è che tutto si può ridurre a due semplici concetti elementari e te lo dico per esperienza


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi pare siano 12 anni, se non sbaglio.
> 
> Infatti quello per il suo partner è amore.
> Quello per il suo collega invece è innamoramento, infatuazione, fregola, foia. Quasi sicuramente non si trasformerà in amore. E' novità. E' scoperta. E' qualcosa che il suo fidanzato non può darle perchè ci sta assieme da 12 anni.


grazieeeee!!! 
che sia giusto no...ma è più o meno così...


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lascia perdere,queste persone vogliono solo leggere quello che gli conviene è tempo perso.Ciao ciao!


dici che è un perditempo?
forse hai ragione


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah,quindi è normale....!Spero di non essere mai amato di questo "amore mederno"banale e sommario...!


Non ho detto che è normale. Cosa è normale? Però capita alla maggioranza delle persone. 

Se contiamo anche le infatuazioni non corrisposte/non consumate, fatico a pensare che esista una persona a cui non sia mai capitato.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



cucciolina ha detto:


> ok dai...inutile parlare...
> non è il primo venuto...non è tutto così semplice...
> non è che tutto si può ridurre a due semplici concetti elementari e te lo dico per esperienza


Gas su,sei elementare,torna a giocare con la paletta e il secchiello,qui siamo ad alti livelli,sofismi sull'amore,e cazzo gas!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me quella molto banale sembri tu...!Hai un idea molto banale dell'amore,secondo me non capisci la differenza fra affettività,abitudine,assuefazione e amore.


ok grazie...
sono contenta che tu abbia capito tutto...contenta per te che non abbia MAI avuto un dubbio...
perfetto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> esatto...credo proprio sia così....


e tu sei così?
No, non mi rispondere: manco tu sei così. Perchè hai bisogno dell'ammmore per giustificare che vorresti tanto zomparti il collega: e se te lo vuoi zompare, visto che in questa cosa mettete a rischio tutti e due... ci deve essere l'aMMMMMMore.
Che invece è un'altra roba... non quella che ti porta a pomiciare nello sgabuzzino del seminterrato.
Quello è innamoramento de coa, per citare il conte.
Perchè sii sincera con te stessa: mica è il cuore, quello che ti sta portando, è la pancia... diciamo.
Il fatto che tu non l'abbia mai provato prima... embè, sfiga, adesso sai che esiste.

Per quanto riguarda lui, il pomicione della fotocopiatrice... sai cosa è probabile?
Ha 33 anni, due figli probabilmente piccoli, in una fase della sua vita di coppia dove tempo per la coppia non ce n'è.
Poco sesso e magari fatto con l'orecchio teso perchè ci sono i bambini in giro.
Gli parte l'infatuazione per te che da come l'hai presentata... diciamo che eri disposta benevolmente nei suoi confronti da un po'.
Dopodichè fa i conti con la sua coscienza... ma soprattutto con i sentimenti che prova per sua moglie.
Perchè se non li provasse... scrupoli non se ne farebbe.
E scatta l'effetto lumachina, perchè lui di suo è un 'fedele'.

Tu invece parli di sentimenti: con i sentimenti nascono i progetti. A te che progetto era venuto in mente, di grazia?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ok dai...inutile parlare...
> non è il primo venuto...non è tutto così semplice...
> non è che tutto si può ridurre a due semplici concetti elementari e* te lo dico per esperienza*


tu me lo dici per esperienza?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è normale. Cosa è normale? Però capita alla maggioranza delle persone.
> 
> Se contiamo anche le infatuazioni non corrisposte/non consumate, fatico a pensare che esista una persona a cui non sia mai capitato.


Dove posso leggere questa casistica?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> esatto...credo proprio sia così....


Ma guarda che ho conosciuto una donna clone,del tuo innamorato...anche lei a parole,fuoco e fiamma...ma dopo il bacio:scared::scared::scared:..non ha avuto il coraggio,di''finalizzare''.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu sei così?
> No, non mi rispondere: manco tu sei così. Perchè hai bisogno dell'ammmore per giustificare che vorresti tanto zomparti il collega: e se te lo vuoi zompare, visto che in questa cosa mettete a rischio tutti e due... ci deve essere l'aMMMMMMore.
> Che invece è un'altra roba... non quella che ti porta a pomiciare nello sgabuzzino del seminterrato.
> Quello è innamoramento de coa, per citare il conte.
> ...


Concetti banali...!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> tu me lo dici per esperienza?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vengo a giocare con te a guardie e ladri,io faccio il ladro....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu me lo dici per esperienza?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che ti ridi? Mica ha detto che finora è stata fedele, Hello Kitty.
:singleeye:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu sei così?
> No, non mi rispondere: manco tu sei così. Perchè hai bisogno dell'ammmore per giustificare che vorresti tanto zomparti il collega: e se te lo vuoi zompare, visto che in questa cosa mettete a rischio tutti e due... ci deve essere l'aMMMMMMore.
> Che invece è un'altra roba... non quella che ti porta a pomiciare nello sgabuzzino del seminterrato.
> Quello è innamoramento de coa, per citare il conte.
> ...


tutto giusto...ok...ma io non ero bendisposta nei suoi confronti, mai fatto nulla, non ero interessata prima che lui iniziasse con battute, avvicinamenti, ma neanche tanto espliciti...e poi quel bacio...
ma probabilmente è come dici tu...lui è innamorato della moglie perchè altrimenti non si sarebbe fatto scrupoli...e bene così...di suo è fedele e ok...però non era semplice arrapamento, ecco...non eera amore credo ma nemmeno solo voglia di sesso...tra una cosa e l'altra ci sono varie cose...


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vengo a giocare con te a guardie e ladri,io faccio il ladro....!


ma no, sto giocando al dottore con la bambina del piano di sotto
ci sta.... ci sta....
ci sta.... ci sta....
spero di non avere l'effetto "lumachina"
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ho conosciuto una donna clone,del tuo innamorato...anche lei a parole,fuoco e fiamma...ma dopo il bacio:scared::scared::scared:..non ha avuto il coraggio,di''finalizzare''.


menomale non sono l'unica....
ci sei rimasto anche tu un pò così immagino....


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ti ridi? Mica ha detto che finora è stata fedele, Hello Kitty.
> :singleeye:


rido perchè ha affermato che le cose che dice, le dice per esperienza vissuta :mrgreen:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ti ridi? Mica ha detto che finora è stata fedele, Hello Kitty.
> :singleeye:


e invece sì...non avevo mai tradito prima...mai...
per esperienza, intendo che bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni prima di giudicare...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



cucciolina ha detto:


> ok grazie...
> sono contenta che tu abbia capito tutto...contenta per te che non abbia MAI avuto un dubbio...
> perfetto...


Ma che vuoi dagli altri?preoccupati di te,preoccupati di avere accanto un uomo che dopo 12 anni ha una donna che si mette a pomiciare nei sottoscala con il collega di lavoro,e se proprio vuoi saperlo,quando ho avuto i tuoi dubbi,ho finalizzato,mandato a puttane un possibile matrimonio,e ho chiuso la storia ok?e avevo 27 anni....altro che cucciolino amoroso...!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi dagli altri?preoccupati di te,preoccupati di avere accanto un uomo che dopo 12 anni ha una donna che si mette a pomiciare nei sottoscala con il collega di lavoro,e se proprio vuoi saperlo,quando ho avuto i tuoi dubbi,ho finalizzato,mandato a puttane un possibile matrimonio,e ho chiuso la storia ok?e avevo 27 anni....altro che cucciolino amoroso...!


ok bravo...a posto...
ho chiesto un consiglio e basta...scusami


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Premetto di non avere letto il seguito...ma comunque mi basta ed avanza questo.
> Mi chiedo se sto sognando: domandi se deve finire tutto così?
> Ma ce l'hai una minima moralità e onestà in un angolino della tua coscienza?
> Questa tresca, perché di questo si tratta, non doveva MAI avere inizio, altro che preoccuparsi che finisca...
> ...


il rosso è mio
Poi vado avanti a leggere il resto


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> tutto giusto...ok...ma io non ero bendisposta nei suoi confronti, mai fatto nulla, non ero interessata prima che lui iniziasse con battute, avvicinamenti, ma neanche tanto espliciti...e poi quel bacio...
> ma probabilmente è come dici tu...lui è innamorato della moglie perchè altrimenti non si sarebbe fatto scrupoli...e bene così...di suo è fedele e ok...però non era semplice arrapamento, ecco...non eera amore credo ma nemmeno solo voglia di sesso...tra una cosa e l'altra ci sono varie cose...


il fatto di voler far sesso con uno col quale riesci anche a scherzare e parlare non è poi così inusuale, eh?
E comunque, cucciolì... non venirla a raccontare a me.
Non è che uno zompa addosso alla collega di lavoro se non sa di andare a botta sicura.
Essù.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma no, sto giocando al dottore con la bambina del piano di sotto
> ci sta.... ci sta....
> ci sta.... ci sta....
> spero di non avere l'effetto "lumachina"
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E vorrà dire che giocherai a nascondino allora...!:rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> e invece sì...non avevo mai tradito prima...mai...
> per esperienza, intendo che bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni prima di giudicare...


non avevi mai tradito prima?
e ti sei fatta mettere la lingua in bocca da un collega con il quale non avevi mai avuto alcun ammiccamento?
sei un po frivola amica mia


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu sei così?
> No, non mi rispondere: manco tu sei così. Perchè hai bisogno dell'ammmore per giustificare che vorresti tanto zomparti il collega: e se te lo vuoi zompare, visto che in questa cosa mettete a rischio tutti e due... ci deve essere l'aMMMMMMore.
> Che invece è un'altra roba... non quella che ti porta a pomiciare nello sgabuzzino del seminterrato.
> Quello è innamoramento de coa, per citare il conte.
> ...


:umile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il fatto di voler far sesso con uno col quale riesci anche a scherzare e parlare non è poi così inusuale, eh?
> E comunque, cucciolì... non venirla a raccontare a me.
> Non è che uno zompa addosso alla collega di lavoro se non sa di andare a botta sicura.
> Essù.


Banale,ancora banale!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> il rosso è mio
> Poi vado avanti a leggere il resto


ECCOLA.....
era ora....


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il fatto di voler far sesso con uno col quale riesci anche a scherzare e parlare non è poi così inusuale, eh?
> E comunque, cucciolì... non venirla a raccontare a me.
> Non è che uno zompa addosso alla collega di lavoro se non sa di andare a botta sicura.
> Essù.


mitica.... :up:


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il fatto di voler far sesso con uno col quale riesci anche a scherzare e parlare non è poi così inusuale, eh?
> E comunque, cucciolì... non venirla a raccontare a me.
> Non è che uno zompa addosso alla collega di lavoro se non sa di andare a botta sicura.
> Essù.


siamo antiche


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non avevi mai tradito prima?
> e ti sei fatta mettere la lingua in bocca da un collega con il quale non avevi mai avuto alcun ammiccamento?
> sei un po frivola amica mia


E se il collega era tipo lothar la nostra cucciolina girava con la sedia a rotelle....


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se il collega era tipo lothar la nostra cucciolina girava con la sedia a rotelle....


già, l'avrebbe stantuffata fino alla riapertura degli uffici il giorno seguente


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> menomale non sono l'unica....
> ci sei rimasto anche tu un pò così immagino....


non mi era mai successo,dal bacio deve partire tutto.il bello e'che aspetta ancora Godot........


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove posso leggere questa casistica?


Inizierei dal numero di utenti di questo forum, al netto dei doppi nick.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Inizierei dal numero di utenti di questo forum, al netto dei doppi nick.


Pochino,questo è un forum per i traditori....!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mitica.... :up:


no ti assicuro che mi ha detto che quando mi ha baciata lui pensava che io gli potessi dare una sberla...
se l'è rischiata...è così, è stato un pazzo, eravamo qui e ci potevano vedere tutti...ti rendi conto?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi era mai successo,dal bacio deve partire tutto.il bello e'che aspetta ancora Godot........


ehhhhh già


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> già, l'avrebbe stantuffata fino alla riapertura degli uffici il giorno seguente


Stantuffata?Ma gli avrebbe profanato le natiche strappandogli i peli del sedere a morsi,altro che amore...i Sor lothar non perdona,appena ti giri cala la mannajia di carne!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> no ti assicuro che mi ha detto che quando mi ha baciata lui pensava che io gli potessi dare una sberla...
> se l'è rischiata...è così, è stato un pazzo, eravamo qui e ci potevano vedere tutti...ti rendi conto?


ma renditi conto tu di quanto siete fagiani, scusa. santamariadileuca.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma renditi conto tu di quanto siete fagiani, scusa. santamariadileuca.


What is fagiano?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> no ti assicuro che mi ha detto che quando mi ha baciata lui pensava che io gli potessi dare una sberla...
> se l'è rischiata...è così, è stato un pazzo, eravamo qui e ci potevano vedere tutti...ti rendi conto?


secondo me non ha rischiato molto
è andato sul sicuro
comunque quà di lumachine non ce ne sono
quà trovi solo capitoni


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi dagli altri?preoccupati di te,preoccupati di avere accanto un uomo che dopo 12 anni ha una donna che si mette a pomiciare nei sottoscala con il collega di lavoro,e se proprio vuoi saperlo,*quando ho avuto i tuoi dubbi,ho finalizzato,mandato a puttane un possibile matrimonio,e ho chiuso la storia ok?e avevo 27 anni....altro che cucciolino amoroso*...!


Ti sei tolto la possibilità di fare una famiglia e dei figli con quella ragazza per un semplice dubbio? 
Guarda che in Italia non si dimette nessuno. Non puoi cambiare il mondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> What is fagiano?


in English language it's pheasant, sir.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stantuffata?Ma gli avrebbe profanato le natiche strappandogli i peli del sedere a morsi,altro che amore...i Sor lothar non perdona,appena ti giri cala la mannajia di carne!


i peli sul culo naaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma renditi conto tu di quanto siete fagiani, scusa. santamariadileuca.


eh lo so....e che ci devo fare????
sembra inverosimile ma è così...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> eh lo so....*e che ci devo fare????
> *sembra inverosimile ma è così...


hai presente quella roba che hai sul collo e che attualmente ti tiene divise le orecchie? Usala, che hai l'età per farlo. Siamo esseri senzienti, per l'amor di Priapo(mica Ken).


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ti sei tolto la possibilità di fare una famiglia e dei figli con quella ragazza per un semplice dubbio?
> Guarda che in Italia non si dimette nessuno. Non puoi cambiare il mondo.


No ,ho dato la possibilità sia a me che a lei di farsi una famiglia con una persona che ami!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai presente quella roba che hai sul collo e che attualmente ti tiene divise le orecchie? Usala, che hai l'età per farlo. Siamo esseri senzienti, per l'amor di Priapo(mica Ken).


Guarda che cucciolina ha la faccia come il culo....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> no ti assicuro che mi ha detto che quando mi ha baciata lui pensava che io gli potessi dare una sberla...
> se l'è rischiata...è così, è stato un pazzo, eravamo qui e ci potevano vedere tutti...ti rendi conto?


Che cosa lo attraeva di te?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che cosa lo attraeva di te?


la mona no.. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> la mona no.. :mrgreen:


Sei banale,non capisci che c'è sentimento!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei banale,non capisci che c'è sentimento!


hai ragione 
ma la lumachina cerca luoghi umidi :smile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai ragione
> ma la lumachina cerca l'umidità :smile:


Sono fortunato i capitoni non hanno certi problemi!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono fortunato i capitoni non hanno certi problemi!


per questo mi sento fortunato anch'io


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che cosa lo attraeva di te?


ha detto che aveva una forte attrazione fisica che l'ha spinto...
ma mi ha anche detto che gli piaccio come persona, come sono sul lavoro, come mi comporto, ecc...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



cucciolina ha detto:


> ha detto che aveva una forte attrazione fisica che l'ha spinto...
> ma mi ha anche detto che gli piaccio come persona, come sono sul lavoro, come mi comporto, ecc...


E si in effetti come sei sul lavoro piaci pure a me............!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ha detto che aveva una forte attrazione fisica che l'ha spinto...


Ah ok. Temevo robe auliche.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ECCOLA.....
> era ora....


Oggi con la testa non sollevata, di più....quindi meglio che non intervengo in questo 3d
Vedo che ve la cavate benissimo anche senza di me 
Ci tenevo a dare il rosso a Diletta. Un passo avanti e due indietro.
Posso tornare a lavorare:smile:


Per il resto, e per come sto oggi quoto President in praticamente tutti gli interventi.
Magari domani un pochino più lucida cambio idea


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi con la testa non sollevata, di più....quindi meglio che non intervengo in questo 3d
> Vedo che ve la cavate benissimo anche senza di me
> Ci tenevo a dare il rosso a Diletta. Un passo avanti e due indietro.
> Posso tornare a lavorare:smile:
> ...



io invece oggi ho tolleranza zero, quindi forse è meglio che pure io la smetto di leggere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si in effetti come sei sul lavoro piaci pure a me............!


Tu l'hai mai vista l'acqua andare in salita da sola, Oscù?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu l'hai mai vista l'acqua andare in salita da sola, Oscù?


Io no,ma c'è gente che giurerebbe sia possibile,sono meno banali di noi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io no,ma c'è gente che giurerebbe sia possibile,sono meno banali di noi?


eccerto.


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ha detto che aveva una forte attrazione fisica che l'ha spinto...
> ma mi ha anche detto che gli piaccio come persona, come sono sul lavoro, come mi comporto, ecc...


Ah beh, con questo repertorio così originale, come avresti potuto resistere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu sei così?
> No, non mi rispondere: manco tu sei così. Perchè hai bisogno dell'ammmore per giustificare che vorresti tanto zomparti il collega: e se te lo vuoi zompare, visto che in questa cosa mettete a rischio tutti e due... ci deve essere l'aMMMMMMore.
> Che invece è un'altra roba... non quella che ti porta a pomiciare nello sgabuzzino del seminterrato.
> Quello è innamoramento de coa, per citare il conte.
> ...



grande post


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> va bhè, me l'aspettavo questa risposta...
> stai convinta delle tue convinzioni....starai certamente bene con te stessa, con le tue certezze e nel tuo mondo...
> spero non ti capiti mai una situazione del genere nella vita, spero non ti crollino mai le sicurezze, il tuo mondo incantanto...spero tu non debba mai trovarti di fronte a tutto questo...
> giudica pure, continua a giudicare...che mondo di merda...lo facevo anch'io credimi, giudicavo sempre, dentro di me dicevo "come fanno certe persone?" e poi??? poi è capitato a me e ho capito tante cose...e da una parte odio quello che è successo perchè mi sono sentita in colpa e sporca, dall'altro sono grata che mi sia successo perchè ho capito che non bisogna giudicare se non si conosce una situazione...
> ...


Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento *subito*, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito. In ogni caso stai certa che tranne rarissime eccezioni tutti qui o hanno dato o hanno ricevuto o entrambe le cose. Quindi i tuoi auguri di non provare mai certe esperienze puoi rimetterteli in saccoccia.

Detto questo, qui ti stanno dicendo tutti, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli  Che siete due deficienti. Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome. Vi e' partito l'ormone. Fatevi sta trombata e buonanotte. Ma, essendo colleghi, non e' una buona idea, perche' sono casini.

Queste storie non finiscono mai bene, stanne certa.


----------



## morfeo78 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu sei così?
> No, non mi rispondere: manco tu sei così. Perchè hai bisogno dell'ammmore per giustificare che vorresti tanto zomparti il collega: e se te lo vuoi zompare, visto che in questa cosa mettete a rischio tutti e due... ci deve essere l'aMMMMMMore.
> Che invece è un'altra roba... non quella che ti porta a pomiciare nello sgabuzzino del seminterrato.
> Quello è innamoramento de coa, per citare il conte.
> ...


Quotone!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah beh, con questo repertorio così originale, come avresti potuto resistere?


ma resistere de che? Credevo che qui si fosse tutti un po' grandi per la favola della bella addormentata nel bosco, dài.


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento *subito*, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito. In ogni caso stai certa che tranne rarissime eccezioni tutti qui o hanno dato o hanno ricevuto o entrambe le cose. Quindi i tuoi auguri di non provare mai certe esperienze puoi rimetterteli in saccoccia.
> 
> Detto questo, qui ti stanno dicendo tutti, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli  Che siete due deficienti. Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome. Vi e' partito l'ormone. Fatevi sta trombata e buonanotte. Ma, essendo colleghi, non e' una buona idea, perche' sono casini.
> 
> Queste storie non finiscono mai bene, stanne certa.




meravigliosa :risata:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento *subito*, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito. In ogni caso stai certa che tranne rarissime eccezioni tutti qui o hanno dato o hanno ricevuto o entrambe le cose. Quindi i tuoi auguri di non provare mai certe esperienze puoi rimetterteli in saccoccia.
> 
> Detto questo, qui ti stanno dicendo tutti, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli  Che siete due deficienti. Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome. Vi e' partito l'ormone. Fatevi sta trombata e buonanotte. Ma, essendo colleghi, non e' una buona idea, perche' sono casini.
> 
> Queste storie non finiscono mai bene, stanne certa.


grazie...
avevo bisogno di queste belle paroline 
la trombata credo non si farà...pazienza dai...anzi, va bene così...


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma resistere de che? Credevo che qui si fosse tutti un po' grandi per la favola della bella addormentata nel bosco, dài.


Alla evidente profondità dei sentimenti... che altro?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento *subito*, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito.


Dissento. E' ammessa e gradita la presenza di tutti.

E' TRADIMENTO.NET, non SOLO-TRADITI-MA-SE-FATE-I-BRAVI-E-NON-SPORCATE-POSSONO-SCRIVERE-PURE-I-TRADITORI.NET


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Banale,ancora banale!


considera che anche president fino ad ora non ha scritto cose banali.
solo cucciolina e il suo compagno conoscono i sentimenti che li legano

prego te e gas di non cadere nel banalissimo errore di dare una definizione di amore (vostra, derivante dalla vostra esperienza) e in base a quella rapportare tutto su una scala di gradazione.

io sono per la consapevolezza. lei dovrebbe cominciare a liberarsi dalle sovrastrutture che si sta creando e autoinfliggendo per giustificare l'accaduto, e sarebbe già una buona cosa.


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu sei così?
> No, non mi rispondere: manco tu sei così. Perchè hai bisogno dell'ammmore per giustificare che vorresti tanto zomparti il collega: e se te lo vuoi zompare, visto che in questa cosa mettete a rischio tutti e due... ci deve essere l'aMMMMMMore.
> Che invece è un'altra roba... non quella che ti porta a pomiciare nello sgabuzzino del seminterrato.
> Quello è innamoramento de coa, per citare il conte.
> ...


Verde mio. Grande!


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considera che anche president fino ad ora non ha scritto cose banali.
> solo cucciolina e il suo compagno conoscono i sentimenti che li legano
> 
> prego te e gas di non cadere nel banalissimo errore di dare una definizione di amore (vostra, derivante dalla vostra esperienza) e in base a quella rapportare tutto su una scala di gradazione.
> ...



e questo sarebbe un ottimo punto di partenza, ad esempio


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dissento. E' ammessa e gradita la presenza di tutti.
> 
> E' TRADIMENTO.NET, non SOLO-TRADITI-MA-SE-FATE-I-BRAVI-E-NON-SPORCATE-POSSONO-SCRIVERE-PURE-I-TRADITORI.NET



vabbè dai questo è scontato.. il resto del messaggio però mi ha fatto morire dal ridere


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considera che anche president fino ad ora non ha scritto cose banali.
> solo cucciolina e il suo compagno conoscono i sentimenti che li legano
> 
> prego te e gas di non cadere nel banalissimo errore di dare una definizione di amore (vostra, derivante dalla vostra esperienza) e in base a quella rapportare tutto su una scala di gradazione.
> ...


E quotone pure qui!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> grazie...
> avevo bisogno di queste belle paroline
> la trombata credo non si farà*...pazienza dai*...anzi, va bene così...


ehhh, signora mia... mi rendo conto... pareva fatta...


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te...
> infatti non credo sia amore, forse una forma di amore...
> ma sicuramente c'è sentimento, altrimenti non ci trovavamo nemmeno in questa situazione


io lascerei perdere l'amore e le forme di amore e continuerei col lavoro su te stessa che stai dicendo di fare

se non tenterai di mentire a te stessa volendo per forza infilarci dentro l'amore a tutti i costi,dovresti arrivare alle conclusioni che che Farfalla,Ipazia,President e la Matraini ti stanno indicando

che non sono vergognose,che non fanno di te una persona diversa da quella che 6,ma che se non ammesse e non riconosciute ti portano a vivere scombinamenti come quello che vivi attualmente in tutti stanno male e per grazia di Buddha che almeno siete 2 persone discrete altrimenti a stare male sarebbero in tanti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A te che progetto era venuto in mente, di grazia?


Credo il progetto di sentirsi l'adrenalina addosso e divertirsi con uno che le piace e l'attira. Che male c'è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Credo il progetto di sentirsi l'adrenalina addosso e divertirsi con uno che le piace e l'attira. Che male c'è?


e allora non si tirano in ballo i sentimenti e cosa prova per la moglie che c'entrano come i cavoli a merenda. Anzi, le melanzane, così Tebe si risente.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento *subito*, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito. In ogni caso stai certa che tranne rarissime eccezioni tutti qui o hanno dato o hanno ricevuto o entrambe le cose. Quindi i tuoi auguri di non provare mai certe esperienze puoi rimetterteli in saccoccia.
> 
> Detto questo, qui ti stanno dicendo tutti, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli  Che siete due deficienti. Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome. Vi e' partito l'ormone. Fatevi sta trombata e buonanotte. Ma, essendo colleghi, non e' una buona idea, perche' sono casini.
> 
> Queste storie non finiscono mai bene, stanne certa.


NO.
Forse questo era ciò che auspicavano le madri redentrici del vecchio forum.
Mi spiace ma il volto è mutato.

Questo è il portale dell'infedeltà.

E a 360 gradi.

Ti piaccia o meno.

E non è certo il posto dove si dà dei deficenti, dei malati di testa, alle persone.

Perchè non serve a niente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io lascerei perdere l'amore e le forme di amore e continuerei col lavoro su te stessa che stai dicendo di fare
> 
> se non tenterai di mentire a te stessa volendo per forza infilarci dentro l'amore a tutti i costi,dovresti arrivare alle conclusioni che che Farfalla,Ipazia,President e la Matraini ti stanno indicando
> 
> che non sono vergognose,che non fanno di te una persona diversa da quella che 6,ma che se non ammesse e non riconosciute ti portano a vivere scombinamenti come quello che vivi attualmente in tutti stanno male e per grazia di Buddha che *almeno siete 2 persone discrete *altrimenti a stare male sarebbero in tanti


così discrete da limonare sul posto di lavoro. PenZa un po'.


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhh, signora mia... mi rendo conto... pareva fatta...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questo 3d sta diventando mitologico.


Grazie del buonumore!


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lui e lei sono colleghi.
> Entrambi impegnati.
> Lui la limona all'improvviso.
> Lei si aspetta di venire inchiodata brutalmente alla scrivania e ingroppata come se non ci fosse un domani.
> ...


dissento sul limonare all'improvviso e sull'aprire gli occhi.....il primo non è andato così ed il secondo direi che siamo a lavori abbondantemente in corso


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Forse questo era ciò che auspicavano le madri redentrici del vecchio forum.
> Mi spiace ma il volto è mutato.
> 
> ...


fagiani si può dire, però, dài.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Credo il progetto di sentirsi l'adrenalina addosso e divertirsi con uno che le piace e l'attira. Che male c'è?




si, ma l'adrenalina non è ammmmore


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> così discrete da limonare sul posto di lavoro. PenZa un po'.


non mi pare l'abbiano fatto dinanzi ai colleghi......ma che si siano cercati un angolino riparato

ricordo male?


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fagiani si può dire, però, dài.:mrgreen:



anche facocere


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e allora non si tirano in ballo i sentimenti e cosa prova per la moglie che c'entrano come i cavoli a merenda. Anzi, le melanzane, così Tebe si risente.





Simy ha detto:


> si, ma l'adrenalina non è ammmmore


Può darsi che mi sia perso qualcosa, ma Cicciolina non ha parlato di amore verso di lui. Anzi da quello che ho capito è quasi dispiaciuta che lui non abbia saputo prendere la cosa con più leggerezza.

Ha parlato solo genericamente di sentimenti, mi pare. La tensione erotica, il desiderio, il trovarsi a pensare ad una persona non li considerate sentimenti, forme di amore?


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi pare siano 12 anni, se non sbaglio.
> 
> Infatti quello per il suo partner è amore.
> Quello per il suo collega invece è innamoramento, infatuazione, fregola, foia. Quasi sicuramente non si trasformerà in amore. E' novità. E' scoperta. E' qualcosa che il suo fidanzato non può darle perchè ci sta assieme da 12 anni.


e se rileggete il post di apertura con più attenzione, trovate anche la spiegazione per cui la novità ha fatto tanto colpo su Cucciolina.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Può darsi che mi sia perso qualcosa, ma Cicciolina non ha parlato di amore verso di lui. Anzi da quello che ho capito è quasi dispiaciuta che lui non abbia saputo prendere la cosa con più leggerezza.
> 
> Ha parlato solo genericamente di sentimenti, mi pare. La tensione erotica, il desiderio, il trovarsi a pensare ad una persona non li considerate *sentiment*i?


No o amore o nulla.
Sono ironica in caso non fosse chiaro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No o amore o nulla.


Ma per definirlo amore basta l'autocertificazione o ci vuole la firma di un idraulico abilitato?


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vengo a giocare con te a guardie e ladri,io faccio il ladro....!


lo juventino è Gas.....a te tocca far la guardia per forza


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Può darsi che mi sia perso qualcosa, ma Cicciolina non ha parlato di amore verso di lui. Anzi da quello che ho capito è quasi dispiaciuta che lui non abbia saputo prendere la cosa con più leggerezza.
> 
> Ha parlato solo genericamente di sentimenti, mi pare. La tensione erotica, il desiderio, il trovarsi a pensare ad una persona non li considerate sentimenti, forme di amore?


A dir la verità, il primo a parlare di amore è stato il pirla, almeno stando a quello che si legge dal post iniziale.

Per me, se due pizze devono volare, diciamo che la prima se la becca lui e dovrebbe essere molto ben assestata.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Divina*



Divina ha detto:


> Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento *subito*, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito. In ogni caso stai certa che tranne rarissime eccezioni tutti qui o hanno dato o hanno ricevuto o entrambe le cose. Quindi i tuoi auguri di non provare mai certe esperienze puoi rimetterteli in saccoccia.
> 
> Detto questo, qui ti stanno dicendo tutti, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli  Che siete due deficienti. Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome. Vi e' partito l'ormone. Fatevi sta trombata e buonanotte. Ma, essendo colleghi, non e' una buona idea, perche' sono casini.
> 
> Queste storie non finiscono mai bene, stanne certa.


Tanto di cappella!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma per definirlo amore basta l'autocertificazione o ci vuole la firma di un idraulico abilitato?


No l'autocerticazione non è considerata valida. 
Meglio la firma dell'idraulico..


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Forse questo era ciò che auspicavano le madri redentrici del vecchio forum.
> Mi spiace ma il volto è mutato.
> 
> ...


Premesso che ti invito a leggere tutto e nn solo quel che ti fa comodo, ho detto che tutti qui, hanno dato, avuto o entrambe le cose, che mi sembra un approccio a 360 gradi.
il portale e' nato (come si evince dal regolamento, che ho letto) per i traditi, poi come dici tu si e' evoluto.

La parola deficiente non vuol dire malato di testa, ma semplicemente mancante.

Di che cosa? Di buon senso ad esempio.

Poi se ho turbato qualcuno me ne scuso, ma francamente dire a Diletta che le augura di restare nella sua innocenza....

 Tu come la definiresti?

una delle regole dei forum e' sempre quella di leggere un po' prima di scrivere, per capire dove stai entrando e consocere le persone.

SI chiama netiquette.

Ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Può darsi che mi sia perso qualcosa, ma Cicciolina non ha parlato di amore verso di lui. Anzi da quello che ho capito è quasi dispiaciuta che lui non abbia saputo prendere la cosa con più leggerezza.
> 
> Ha parlato solo genericamente di sentimenti, mi pare.* La tensione erotica, il desiderio,* il trovarsi a pensare ad una persona *non li considerate sentimenti*?


no. Li considero chimica, frutto di pulsioni ataviche. 
E comunque Pres... in quanto uomo, mi duole, non cogli le sfumature(scherzo).
L'ha scritto più e più volte che non poteva essere solo sesso.
E se quando lui andava con la moglie pensava a lei..
E di amore e quasi amore e varie forme di amore...
E che se fossero arrivati in fondo chissà che cosa sarebbe potuto succedere...

... da qui la mia domanda sui progetti:singleeye:

Perchè alla fine della fiera... se mi fai un preambolo del genere, ti chiedo dove vuoi andare a parare.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A dir la verità, il primo a parlare di amore è stato il pirla, almeno stando a quello che si legge dal post iniziale.
> 
> Per me, se due pizze devono volare, diciamo che la prima se la becca lui e dovrebbe essere molto ben assestata.



Infatti. Non lei. Ma sembra non sia chiaro. O amgari non ho capito io


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Chiarè*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considera che anche president fino ad ora non ha scritto cose banali.
> solo cucciolina e il suo compagno conoscono i sentimenti che li legano
> 
> prego te e gas di non cadere nel banalissimo errore di dare una definizione di amore (vostra, derivante dalla vostra esperienza) e in base a quella rapportare tutto su una scala di gradazione.
> ...


Potrei pure essere d'accordo,ma quando scrive che tornerà ad assopirsi,bè,l'assopimento non rientra nel mio concetto d'amore.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Forse questo era ciò che auspicavano le madri redentrici del vecchio forum.
> Mi spiace ma il volto è mutato.
> 
> ...


E arrivato colui che sa.....sa benissimo fare figure di merda!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Li considero chimica, frutto di pulsioni ataviche.
> E comunque Pres... in quanto uomo, mi duole, non cogli le sfumature(scherzo).
> *L'ha scritto più e più volte che non poteva essere solo sesso*.
> E se quando lui andava con la moglie pensava a lei..
> ...


E fin qui ci siamo. Il solo sesso per voi cos'è? Incontro uno nemmeno mi presento e ci trombo?
No perchè in qualunque altra situazione qualcosa oltre al sesso c'è
Se un uomo ti entra in testa e pensi se pensa a te in determinati momenti, mica lo ami o pensi che lui ti ama
Oh sarò strana io.
tutti quei pensieri che cavolo c'entrano con l'amore?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti. Non lei. Ma sembra non sia chiaro. O amgari non ho capito io


Oddio, pure lei ci ha messo del suo però.

Io quando leggo un posto in cui è tutto -issimo (sensazioni bellISSIME, appasionatISSIME, emozionantISSIMO) già mi predispongo in un certo modo, e raramente mi sbaglio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Divina*



Divina ha detto:


> Premesso che ti invito a leggere tutto e nn solo quel che ti fa comodo, ho detto che tutti qui, hanno dato, avuto o entrambe le cose, che mi sembra un approccio a 360 gradi.
> il portale e' nato (come si evince dal regolamento, che ho letto) per i traditi, poi come dici tu si e' evoluto.
> 
> La parola deficiente non vuol dire malato di testa, ma semplicemente mancante.
> ...


Ma "lassalo" perde,sei divina così!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No l'autocerticazione non è considerata valida.
> Meglio la firma dell'idraulico..


Speriamo di essere in casa quando arriverà a mettere il timbro. Altrimenti se c'è mia moglie da sola... poi non so se riesce a spiegargli bene dove deve mettere il timbro. Brrrrrrrr che paura.
Mi dovrò reiscrivere con un altro nick. Di questi tempi sceglierei "PresidentRupertMurdoch".


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento *subito*, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito. In ogni caso stai certa che tranne rarissime eccezioni tutti qui o hanno dato o hanno ricevuto o entrambe le cose. Quindi i tuoi auguri di non provare mai certe esperienze puoi rimetterteli in saccoccia.
> 
> Detto questo, qui ti stanno dicendo tutti, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli  Che siete due deficienti. Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome. Vi e' partito l'ormone. Fatevi sta trombata e buonanotte. Ma, essendo colleghi, non e' una buona idea, perche' sono casini.
> 
> Queste storie non finiscono mai bene, stanne certa.


e dove sta scritto che ci si confronta principalmente sul tradimento subito?  a me non pare e sono qui da 18 mesi oramai


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E fin qui ci siamo. Il solo sesso per voi cos'è? Incontro uno nemmeno mi presento e ci trombo?
> No perchè in qualunque altra situazione qualcosa oltre al sesso c'è
> Se un uomo ti entra in testa e pensi se pensa a te in determinati momenti, mica lo ami o pensi che lui ti ama
> Oh sarò strana io.
> tutti quei pensieri che cavolo c'entrano con l'amore?


guarda che è stata lei a scrivere che doveva essere amore perchè non era solo sesso, mica io. Ho anche scritto un post in proposito, dove appunto le dicevo che non era strano fare sesso con uno con il quale aveva feeling.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oddio, pure lei ci ha messo del suo però.
> 
> Io quando leggo un posto in cui è tutto -issimo (sensazioni bellISSIME, appasionatISSIME, emozionantISSIMO) già mi predispongo in un certo modo, e raramente mi sbaglio.


Ma mettici l'entusiasmo della novità. Se non è tutto issimo manco inizi. o no?


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma "lassalo" perde,sei divina così!


Ma figurati. Sto un fiore


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Li considero chimica, frutto di pulsioni ataviche.
> E comunque Pres... in quanto uomo, mi duole, non cogli le sfumature(scherzo).
> L'ha scritto più e più volte che non poteva essere solo sesso.
> *E se quando lui andava con la moglie pensava a lei..
> ...


Questo lo dice lui, non lei. Quando si iscriverà lui, lo imputeremo a lui. 
L'avete capito che (sintetizzando) in questo caso lei vuole il piacere e invece lui cerca la telenovela?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Divina ha detto:


> Ma figurati. Sto un fiore


Purtroppo è così,come quando andavamo a scuola,c'era sempre il cazzone che andava coglionato...ecco lui è il coglionato!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che è stata lei a scrivere che doveva essere amore perchè non era solo sesso, mica io. Ho anche scritto un post in proposito, dove appunto le dicevo che non era strano fare sesso con uno con il quale aveva feeling.


Infatti per me, chi in un modo e chi nell'altro, si stà dicendo tutti la stessa cosa: cercare di dare consapevolmente il giusto nome alle cose.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Questo lo dice lui, non lei. Quando si iscriverà lui, lo imputeremo a lui.
> L'avete capito che (sintetizzando) in questo caso lei vuole il piacere e invece lui cerca la telenovela?


Perdonami,saresti così cortese da postarmi dove cucciolina ha scritto che vorrebbe solo"Il piacere"?forse mi sono perso qualcosa.....!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu l'hai mai vista l'acqua andare in salita da sola, Oscù?


con una bella pompa si


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti per me, chi in un modo e chi nell'altro, si stà dicendo tutti la stessa cosa: cercare di dare consapevolmente il giusto nome alle cose.


Cucciolina ha semplicemente voglia di penetril a doppia azione,con un pò di languore anale.Cerca di edulcorare il tutto,inventando un coinvolgimento sentimentale che non c'è,atto a giustificare le sue insane voglie per non sentirsi smisuratamente troia.Così è chiaro?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cucciolina ha semplicemente voglia di penetril a doppia azione,con un pò di languore anale.Cerca di edulcorare il tutto,inventando un coinvolgimento sentimentale che non c'è,atto a giustificare le sue insane voglie per non sentirsi smisuratamente troia.Così è chiaro?


Da mò che era chiaro 

Ed è esattamente la stessa cosa che hanno detto tutti gli altri, diciamo che tu hai usato un pò troppi eufemismi 

Devi esse più chiaro Oscù


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Può darsi che mi sia perso qualcosa, ma Cicciolina non ha parlato di amore verso di lui. Anzi da quello che ho capito è quasi dispiaciuta che lui non abbia saputo prendere la cosa con più leggerezza.
> 
> Ha parlato solo genericamente di sentimenti, mi pare. La tensione erotica, il desiderio, il trovarsi a pensare ad una persona non li considerate sentimenti, forme di amore?


Bravo presidente...lui ha parlato a me di amore...io a lui non ho mai detto nulla di tutto cio...i sentimenti ci sono ma mi sembra inutile disquisire su amore o non amore...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Bravo presidente...lui ha parlato a me di amore...io a lui non ho mai detto nulla di tutto cio...i sentimenti ci sono ma mi sembra inutile disquisire su amore o non amore...


Va bene Cucciolina, mi pare il minimo scopare con uno che almeno non ci stia sulle palle dai.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

*nah*



oscuro ha detto:


> Cucciolina ha semplicemente voglia di penetril a doppia azione,con un pò di languore anale.Cerca di edulcorare il tutto,inventando un coinvolgimento sentimentale che non c'è,atto a giustificare le sue insane voglie per non sentirsi smisuratamente troia.Così è chiaro?


le troie non esistono e Cucciolina non fa eccezione.

deve solo lavorare su stessa e ammettere che un click nella sua testa è scattato e che le farebbe un gran bene chiamare le cose col loro nome,senza edulcorazioni di sorta


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considera che anche president fino ad ora non ha scritto cose banali.
> solo cucciolina e il suo compagno conoscono i sentimenti che li legano
> 
> *prego te e gas di non cadere nel banalissimo errore di dare una definizione di amore *(vostra, derivante dalla vostra esperienza) e in base a quella rapportare tutto su una scala di gradazione.
> ...


perchè?
la definizione "amore" è sicuramente soggettiva ma è una definizione che prevede un sentimento profondo
l'amore non è un bacio sfuggente
l'amore non è un momento rubato nel sottoscala dell'ufficio
.............
.............


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Da mò che era chiaro
> 
> Ed è esattamente la stessa cosa che hanno detto tutti gli altri, diciamo che tu hai usato un pò troppi eufemismi
> 
> Devi esse più chiaro Oscù


Vabbè:cicciolina ha na' voglia di cazzo che se la porta via....,tanta,troppa,quindi ha bisogno di pensare di provare un minimo di affetto per finire a pecora dentro qualche putrido cesso,mentre il collega la prende a randellate di carne rosè,e non sentirsi un tantino vacca.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,saresti così cortese da postarmi dove cucciolina ha scritto che vorrebbe solo"Il piacere"?forse mi sono perso qualcosa.....!


"Piacere" non significa beccare il primo che passa per strada e trombarselo. Significa che (da quello che leggo) Cicciolina vorrebbe il completamento del rapporto con una persona che la attrae, che le piace, che desidera, per il quale prova sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento, che le fa provare emozioni che non ha/non ha più/non ha mai avuto con il suo compagno. Tutto ciò in modo relativamente leggero: senza minare il rapporto con i rispettivi partner.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> perchè?
> la definizione "amore" è sicuramente soggettiva ma è una definizione che prevede un sentimento profondo
> l'amore non è un bacio sfuggente
> l'amore non è un momento rubato nel sottoscala dell'ufficio
> ...


Tanto di cappella!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Bravo presidente...lui ha parlato a me di amore...io a lui non ho mai detto nulla di tutto cio...i sentimenti ci sono ma mi sembra inutile disquisire su amore o non amore...


come fai ad affermare l'inutilità di disquisire sull'amore, quando tu eri pronta a saltare in groppa al tuo collega nonostante l'amore che provi con il convivente


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cucciolina ha semplicemente voglia di penetril a doppia azione,con un pò di languore anale.Cerca di edulcorare il tutto,inventando un coinvolgimento sentimentale che non c'è,atto a giustificare le sue insane voglie per non sentirsi smisuratamente troia.Così è chiaro?


Elogio della troiaggine: una donna non-troia (nel senso di non-seduttiva, non-seducente) può dirsi femmina? Parliamoci seriamente, su.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> "Piacere" non significa beccare il primo che passa per strada e trombarselo. Significa che (da quello che leggo) Cicciolina vorrebbe il completamento del rapporto con una persona che la attrae, che le piace, che desidera, per il quale prova sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento, che le fa provare emozioni che non ha/non ha più/non ha mai avuto con il suo compagno. Tutto ciò in modo relativamente leggero: senza minare il rapporto con i rispettivi partner.


A me sembra che cicciolina scriva di coinvolgimento emotivo,che difficilmente può essere abbinato in modo relativamente leggero senza minare il rapporto con i rispettivi patner...!:up:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *le troie non esistono *e Cucciolina non fa eccezione.
> 
> deve solo lavorare su stessa e ammettere che un click nella sua testa è scattato e che le farebbe un gran bene chiamare le cose col loro nome,senza edulcorazioni di sorta


in neretto, non ti sembra che la tua affermazione sia un troppo forte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Questo lo dice lui, non lei. Quando si iscriverà lui, lo imputeremo a lui.
> L'avete capito che (sintetizzando) in questo caso lei vuole il piacere e invece lui cerca la telenovela?





cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie farfalla...si infatti,e come dici tu, io ho cercato di affrontar la trsnquillamente...lui ha iniziato con 10 telefonate al giorno,paroloni ,ai quali io non ho risposto in tal misura* ma ovviamente mi sono fatta coinvolgere e lui se n'è accorto...ed ha avuto paura dei miei e dei suoi sentimenti...inoltr*e questa paura gli ha provocato ansie nei rapporto sessuali con la moglie e poi con me...lo lascio tranquillo certo...ti ringrazio





cucciolina ha detto:


> *ma la mettiamo sempre e solo sul sesso...non è solo quello....*ti assicuro, che proprio perchè ci conosciamo da oltre 3 anni, siamo amici e ci stimiamo come persone...non è il primo che capita...se vuoi crederci bene, altrimenti va bene lo stesso eh... ps: nonostante tutto mi sei anche un pò simpatico


non ho trovato quello sulle forme d'amore e quello del chissà mai che succedeva se arrivava in fondo.
Ah, e quello dove lei manco ci pensava:singleeye:, e neppure se l'aspettava:singleeye:, ma quando lui l'ha baciata non ha capito più nulla, che una cosa così lei non l'aveva mai provata.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella!


uhmmm 
la cappella :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho trovato quello sulle forme d'amore e quello del chissà mai che succedeva se arrivava in fondo.
> Ah, e quello dove lei manco ci pensava:singleeye:, e neppure se l'aspettava:singleeye:, ma quando lui l'ha baciata non ha capito più nulla, che una cosa così lei non l'aveva mai provata.


forse era la prima volta che veniva baciata


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Elogio della troiaggine: una donna non-troia (nel senso di non-seduttiva, non-seducente) può dirsi femmina? Parliamoci seriamente, su.


Seriamente?deve essere femmina per forza con un collega?Non può essere troia con il patner?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè:cicciolina ha na' voglia di cazzo che se la porta via....,tanta,troppa,quindi ha bisogno di pensare di provare un minimo di affetto per finire a pecora dentro qualche putrido cesso,mentre il collega la prende a randellate di carne rosè,e non sentirsi un tantino vacca.


Però pure lui due sediate sulle gengive se le merita tutte.

Ce l'hai in ufficio, magari deserto ma anche no, ci stai facendo lingua in bocca da mezz'ora, è chiaro che stai arrapato come un caimano islandese e lei come biscia del Madagascar e che fai ? Le parli di Amore e Sentimento ? Ma esimio testa di cazzo, metterla mani al muro a gambe larghe e gonna in bocca ? No e' ? Ma lui era confuso. E sti cazzi, in nome della confusione e della semi infermità mentale si combinano tanti di quei disastri che la metà basta, allora se sei confuso stattene a casa e non ti mettere a baciare le colleghe. A me stì quarantenni confusi hanno sinceramente scartavetrato gli attributi. Ma io sono confuso. No, sei stronzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei pure essere d'accordo,ma quando scrive che tornerà ad assopirsi,bè,l'assopimento non rientra nel mio concetto d'amore.



beh, neanche nel mio
diciamo che in generale aborro l'assopimento, a meno che non si presenti dopo una BEN GIUSTIFICATA fatica


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però pure lui due sediate sulle gengive se le merita tutte.
> 
> Ce l'hai in ufficio, magari deserto ma anche no, ci stai facendo lingua in bocca da mezz'ora, è chiaro che stai arrapato come un caimano islandese e lei come biscia del Madagascar e che fai ? Le parli di Amore e Sentimento ? Ma esimio testa di cazzo, metterla mani al muro a gambe larghe e gonna in bocca ? No e' ? Ma lui era confuso. E sti cazzi, in nome della confusione e della semi infermità mentale si combinano tanti di quei disastri che la metà basta.


Ma infatti... quello pericolosissimo è lui, nella vicenda.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè?
> la definizione "amore" è sicuramente soggettiva ma è una definizione che prevede un sentimento profondo
> l'amore non è un bacio sfuggente
> l'amore non è un momento rubato nel sottoscala dell'ufficio
> ...



gas, io intendevo l'amore per il suo compagno


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma infatti... quello pericolosissimo è lui, nella vicenda.


mi pare che con la lumachina non sia poi molto pericoloso :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho trovato quello sulle forme d'amore e quello del chissà mai che succedeva se arrivava in fondo.
> Ah, e quello dove lei manco ci pensava:singleeye:, e neppure se l'aspettava:singleeye:, ma quando lui l'ha baciata non ha capito più nulla, che una cosa così lei non l'aveva mai provata.


E' ovvio che vorrebbe stare con lui perchè lui le provoca dei brividi: anche questa è una forma di amore. Ti stupisce che non sia una cosa chirurgica?
Certo che non l'ha mai provata una cosa così: in un luogo di lavoro, fra due persone impegnate, uno che conosci da anni, la paura di farsi beccare. Hai presente il batticuore che c'è?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> gas, io intendevo l'amore per il suo compagno



:up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' ovvio che vorrebbe stare con lui perchè lui le provoca dei brividi: *anche questa è una forma di amore*. Ti stupisce che non sia una cosa chirurgica?
> Certo che non l'ha mai provata una cosa così: in un luogo di lavoro, fra due persone impegnate, uno che conosci da anni, la paura di farsi beccare. Hai presente il batticuore che c'è?


ma porca zozza Pres. Se fosse amore Lothar sarebbe Petrarca redivivo. 
azz che eRore


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma certo*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Però pure lui due sediate sulle gengive se le merita tutte.
> 
> Ce l'hai in ufficio, magari deserto ma anche no, ci stai facendo lingua in bocca da mezz'ora, è chiaro che stai arrapato come un caimano islandese e lei come biscia del Madagascar e che fai ? Le parli di Amore e Sentimento ? Ma esimio testa di cazzo, metterla mani al muro a gambe larghe e gonna in bocca ? No e' ? Ma lui era confuso. E sti cazzi, in nome della confusione e della semi infermità mentale si combinano tanti di quei disastri che la metà basta.


Ma infatti che cazzo se parlamo?ti porto al cesso delle donne per i capelli,ti ci trascino,con una mano gli tappo la bocca,15 minuti di vangate,e dopo 15 minuti e prassi che ti chiedo pure il culo anche se è la prima volta,altri 5 minuti,una bella cascata bianca sulle natiche strapazzate e schiaffeggiate,poi na bella lavata,amore...amore...amore al cazzo bella mia...!Ciao ne,so semo visti...!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza Pres. Se fosse amore Lothar è Petrarca redivivo.


Ok, è un problema di terminologia: chiamiamola forma di Grana Padano. Ma le emozioni non sono difformi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti che cazzo se parlamo?ti porto al cesso delle donne per i capelli,ti ci trascino,con una mano gli tappo la bocca,15 minuti di vangate,e dopo 15 minuti e prassi che ti chiedo pure il culo anche se è la prima volta,altri 5 minuti,una bella cascata bianca sulle natiche strapazzate e schiaffeggiate,poi na bella lavata,amore...amore...amore al cazzo bella mia...!Ciao ne,so semo visti...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' ovvio che vorrebbe stare con lui perchè lui le provoca dei brividi: anche questa è una forma di amore. Ti stupisce che non sia una cosa chirurgica?
> Certo che non l'ha mai provata una cosa così: in un luogo di lavoro, fra due persone impegnate, uno che conosci da anni, la paura di farsi beccare. Hai presente il batticuore che c'è?


Gia...ma qui sembra siano cose aliene...


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo 3d diventa sempre più surreale :rotfl:





e non accenna a smettere!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Guarda*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda sono indeciso solo sulla richiesta del culo,credo che neanche chiederei....!


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in neretto, non ti sembra che la tua affermazione sia un troppo forte?


no


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi pare che con la lumachina non sia poi molto pericoloso :mrgreen:


eh, ma quello era il danno minore che un tipo del genere poteva fare.
Proprio perchè, nel modo e nella sostanza, ha dimostrato di essere un fagiano.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti che cazzo se parlamo?ti porto al cesso delle donne per i capelli,ti ci trascino,con una mano gli tappo la bocca,15 minuti di vangate,e dopo 15 minuti e prassi che ti chiedo pure il culo anche se è la prima volta,altri 5 minuti,una bella cascata bianca sulle natiche strapazzate e schiaffeggiate,poi na bella lavata,amore...amore...amore al cazzo bella mia...!Ciao ne,so semo visti...!


esimio
ma che cavolo, un po di dolcezza
la donna vuole dolcezza, poi ti da tutto
ma vuole far finta di essere lei a regalarti quella parte


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu apprezzi il mio essere romantico!


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di lui che non tromba con la moglie. Ma non sempre... a volte. Invece con cucciolina... ha avuto l'effetto Ken, nonostante la GRANDE PASSIONE. Pare che il nodo sia quello. Lei adesso si chiede, se lui non avesse avuto disgraziatamente una temporanea disfunzione erettile, cosa mai sarebbe potuto succedere tra loro due. Che facciamo, le prospettiamo un paio di possibilità?



Man 2 la vendetta???:unhappy:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma quello era il danno minore che un tipo del genere poteva fare.
> Proprio perchè, nel modo e nella sostanza, ha dimostrato di essere un fagiano.


mah, fra tutti e due ......


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, è un problema di terminologia: chiamiamola forma di Grana Padano. Ma le emozioni non sono difformi.


Mizzica... un problema di termini? Prova a chiamare cioccolata la cacca e vedi un po' se alla lunga non ti dà problemi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda sono indeciso solo sulla richiesta del culo,credo che neanche chiederei....!




ah, sì?
dici che in quel caso non vale la teoria del culo a richiesta? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> esimio
> ma che cavolo, un po di dolcezza
> la donna vuole dolcezza, poi ti da tutto
> ma vuole far finta di essere lei a regalarti quella parte


Regalarmi?Ma de che ,me deve da il culo e neanche fa troppe storie,stiamo nel cesso dell'ufficio,con una mano gli tappo la bocca.....,hai voluto la bicicletta bella mia?adesso pedala,anche senza sella..... pedali uguale....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Man 2 la vendetta???:unhappy:


non abbiamo notizie sui calzini


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però pure lui due sediate sulle gengive se le merita tutte.
> 
> Ce l'hai in ufficio, magari deserto ma anche no, ci stai facendo lingua in bocca da mezz'ora, è chiaro che stai arrapato come un caimano islandese e lei come biscia del Madagascar e che fai ? Le parli di Amore e Sentimento ? Ma esimio testa di cazzo, metterla mani al muro a gambe larghe e gonna in bocca ? No e' ? Ma lui era confuso. E sti cazzi, in nome della confusione e della semi infermità mentale si combinano tanti di quei disastri che la metà basta, allora se sei confuso stattene a casa e non ti mettere a baciare le colleghe. A me stì quarantenni confusi hanno sinceramente scartavetrato gli attributi. Ma io sono confuso. No, sei stronzo.


:rotfl:
Quoto. Però tu scrivi dopo anni e anni di tromber de famm affermato. Ripensa te stesso con la mente di uno che non ha mai pucciato fuori di casa e si trova in una situazione di estrema trasgressione, con il rischio di: calcio nelle palle, denuncia per molestie, perdita posto di lavoro, sputtanamento in famiglia e candidatura a segretario del PD.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, sì?
> dici che in quel caso non vale la teoria del culo a richiesta? :mrgreen:


Pensandoci bene .....stai nel cesso con me,ti sto sgonfiando come un palloncino e ti devo pure chiedere il culo?Ma ti giro e basta.....!


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'amore non ha sfaccettature



si che ne ha Gas.
E anche molte.
Nessuno ama in modo uguale.
E' come dire che il mare è tutto mare.
Ma c'è quello tropicale, quello dell'antartide e via così.
L'amore per sua natura non può essere statico e monolitico.


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu apprezzi il mio essere romantico!


Anche io apprezzo molto quel tipo di approccio così diverso... 
:inlove:
Il problema è che poche persone sanno chiamare le cose con il loro nome, colorarle un pochino rende tutto più divertente ed emozionante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, è un problema di terminologia: chiamiamola forma di Grana Padano. Ma le emozioni non sono difformi.


a proposito pres... lo conosci quello che ha postato :


			
				PresidentlLBJ;1228271
Se la ggggente capisse che amare è una cosa ed innamorarsi ha detto:
			
		

> ?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Anche io apprezzo molto quel tipo di approccio così diverso...
> :inlove:
> Il problema è che poche persone sanno chiamare le cose con il loro nome, colorarle un pochino rende tutto più divertente ed emozionante.


Ma infatti,mi piaci,mi attizzi,mi smuovi le gonadi,viviamoci sta cosa,senza mettere in mezzo sentimenti del cazzo dai...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu apprezzi il mio essere romantico!





oscuro ha detto:


> Pensandoci bene .....stai nel cesso con me,ti sto sgonfiando come un palloncino e ti devo pure chiedere il culo?Ma ti giro e basta.....!



tra il romanticismo lumachino e questo potrei mai avere dubbi? :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti che cazzo se parlamo?ti porto al cesso delle donne per i capelli,ti ci trascino,con una mano gli tappo la bocca,15 minuti di vangate,e dopo 15 minuti e prassi che ti chiedo pure il culo anche se è la prima volta,altri 5 minuti,una bella cascata bianca sulle natiche strapazzate e schiaffeggiate,poi na bella lavata,amore...amore...amore al cazzo bella mia...!Ciao ne,so semo visti...!


riesci ancora a sorprendermi.....pure quell altro Tubarao....
ma che e'?
ma che si fa l amore cosi???? quello si chiama scopare...


nel caso non lo sapeste....


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si che ne ha Gas.
> E anche molte.
> Nessuno ama in modo uguale.
> E' come dire che il mare è tutto mare.
> ...


non ho detto che l'amore è statico
ho detto che l'amore non può avere diverse sfacettature
l'amore è l'amore, per cui quando si ama non si hanno fantasie verso terze persone e per la persona che si ama si fa di tutto, perchè la si ama


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Alt*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tra il romanticismo lumachino e questo potrei mai avere dubbi? :rotfl:


Posso essere sincero?Sono romantico e ho molto rispetto per le donne,ma quando mi calo le mutande....e sto a bandiera sti cazzi mi dimentico pure come ti chiami,diventi una preda, ti devo azzannare a colpi di cazzo,e se riesco a farti un pò di male "vengo" che sono pure più contento....!


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

*no eh*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Quoto. Però tu scrivi dopo anni e anni di tromber de famm affermato. Ripensa te stesso con la mente di uno che non ha mai pucciato fuori di casa e si trova in una situazione di estrema trasgressione, con il rischio di: calcio nelle palle, denuncia per molestie, perdita posto di lavoro, sputtanamento in famiglia e candidatura a segretario del PD.


passi la nomea da maniaco sessuale,ma la candidatura a segretario del PD no te prego......meglio il fuoco purificatore di un rogo vecchio stile


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dissento. E' ammessa e gradita la presenza di tutti.
> 
> E' TRADIMENTO.NET, non SOLO-TRADITI-MA-SE-FATE-I-BRAVI-E-NON-SPORCATE-POSSONO-SCRIVERE-PURE-I-TRADITORI.NET



dissento pure io e ti quoto con il mio solito furore uterino.

e quoto a prescindere il pregresso e il futuro di President


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> riesci ancora a sorprendermi.....pure quell altro Tubarao....
> ma che e'?
> ma che si fa l amore cosi???? quello si chiama scopare...
> 
> ...


Non ho più 17anni miss......purtroppo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica... un problema di termini? Prova a chiamare cioccolata la cacca e vedi un po' se alla lunga non ti dà problemi.


Non si può ridurre 57 pagine di thread in cui Cicciolina ha scritto 140 post a 2 frasi in cui pronuncia "forme di amore" e massacrarla su questo.
Se segui il filo di quello che ha scritto, arrivi ad una sintesi: 
Lei: "Ci piacciamo. Mi fai venire i brividi in testa e nel corpo. Fammi godere e non fare lo sfasciafamiglie."
Lui: "Ahi come mal mi governasti, amore! Perchè seco dovea sì dolce affetto Recar tanto desio, tanto dolore? E non sereno, e non intero e schietto, Anzi pien di travaglio e di lamento Al cor mi discendea tanto diletto?"


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> riesci ancora a sorprendermi.....pure quell altro Tubarao....
> ma che e'?
> ma che *si fa l amore cosi???? quello si chiama scopare...
> 
> ...


è un modo per sciacquarsi la bocca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso essere sincero?Sono romantico e ho molto rispetto per le donne,ma quando mi calo le mutande....e sto a bandiera sti cazzi mi dimentico pure come ti chiami,diventi una preda, ti devo azzannare a colpi di cazzo,e se riesco a farti un pò di male "veng" che sono pure più contento....!



ok, ma non con una qualunque

spiegalo, dai, che abbiamo spaventato miss


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho più 17anni miss......purtroppo!


ahahahaha....
e' vero....
ma nemmeno io...eppure posso ancora fare l amore....


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ho detto che l'amore è statico
> ho detto che l'amore non può avere diverse sfacettature
> l'amore è l'amore, per cui quando si ama non si hanno fantasie verso terze persone e per la persona che si ama si fa di tutto, perchè la si ama


Il TUO modo di amare sarà così.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non si può ridurre 57 pagine di thread in cui Cicciolina ha scritto 140 post a 2 frasi in cui pronuncia "forme di amore" e massacrarla su questo.
> Se segui il filo di quello che ha scritto, arrivi ad una sintesi:
> Lei: "Ci piacciamo. Mi fai venire i brividi in testa e nel corpo. Fammi godere e non fare lo sfasciafamiglie."
> Lui: "Ahi come mal mi governasti, amore! Perchè seco dovea sì dolce affetto Recar tanto desio, tanto dolore? E non sereno, e non intero e schietto, Anzi pien di travaglio e di lamento Al cor mi discendea tanto diletto?"


ahahahahaah:rotfl::rotfl:
questa mi piace


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il TUO modo di amare sarà così.


infatti era la mia opinione :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però pure lui due sediate sulle gengive se le merita tutte.
> 
> Ce l'hai in ufficio, magari deserto ma anche no, ci stai facendo lingua in bocca da mezz'ora, è chiaro che stai arrapato come un caimano islandese e lei come biscia del Madagascar e che fai ? Le parli di Amore e Sentimento ? Ma esimio testa di cazzo, metterla mani al muro a gambe larghe e gonna in bocca ? No e' ? Ma lui era confuso. E sti cazzi, in nome della confusione e della semi infermità mentale si combinano tanti di quei disastri che la metà basta, allora se sei confuso stattene a casa e non ti mettere a baciare le colleghe. A me stì quarantenni confusi hanno sinceramente scartavetrato gli attributi. Ma io sono confuso. No, sei stronzo.


Altro post da salvare per i momenti in cui mi serve una sana risata


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Però pure lui due sediate sulle gengive se le merita tutte.
> *
> Ce l'hai in ufficio, magari deserto ma anche no, ci stai facendo lingua in bocca da mezz'ora, è chiaro che stai arrapato come un caimano islandese e lei come biscia del Madagascar e che fai ? Le parli di Amore e Sentimento ? Ma esimio testa di cazzo, metterla mani al muro a gambe larghe e gonna in bocca ? No e' ? Ma lui era confuso. E sti cazzi, in nome della confusione e della semi infermità mentale si combinano tanti di quei disastri che la metà basta, allora se sei confuso stattene a casa e non ti mettere a baciare le colleghe. A me stì quarantenni confusi hanno sinceramente scartavetrato gli attributi. Ma io sono confuso. No, sei stronzo.


No, se le merita SOLO lui. SOLO. Se poi vogliamo stare qui a cianciare per l'ennesima volta di vacche e troie, buon pomeriggio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, ma non con una qualunque
> 
> spiegalo, dai, che abbiamo spaventato miss


A chiara ma se mi ispiri questo che ti devo scrivere?Un bacio romantico al tramonto sul mare,a me i tramonti mi ammosciano il pisello,e basta,siamo sulla spiaggia di notte,luna piena,ma neanche ti do un bacio,finisci a pecora dietro una duna con il culo all'aria.....!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, ma non con una qualunque
> 
> spiegalo, dai, che abbiamo spaventato miss


dottoressa...non sono nuova a certe affermazioni dell oscuro signore del forum....
e' fico quest approccio per carita...ma non e' solo cosi...non puo essere solo cosi...

dottoressa...solo una persopna qui dentro mi spaventa davvero


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a proposito pres... lo conosci quello che ha postato :
> 
> 
> PresidentlLBJ ha detto:
> ...


Certo. Infatti è perfettamente coerente con quello che vado dicendo.
Ama l'uomo della tua vita.
Innamorati degli uomini che sanno darti brividi.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


Vi siete incasinati. Siete andati oltre ed ora, come dici, è necessario un passo a ritroso. O meglio, sarebbe necessario ma non è propriamente possibile, o quantomeno immediato.

Siete incasinati, lui di più però. A differenza tua ha dei figli, un matrimonio, maggiori ragioni per rendere la sua crisi sentimental esistenziale più pesante. Come dire, si trova tra due fuochi e mi pare si renda conto della gravità della situazione. Per questo dicevo che siete andati oltre, credo che certe situazioni vadano evitate prima che sia troppo tardi. Sono, semplicemente, sbagliate. Perchè la naturale conclusione sarebbe lasciare i rispettivi compagni e dedicarvi a voi stessi in tutta onestà e pieno diritto. Ma come vedi lui è in profonda crisi, perchè la vostra situazione, reale o meno, è nata da un "errore" di fondo. Ecco perchè ti chiedi come tornare sui vostri passi. La vedo dura, ma si può fare. Benvenuta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A chiara* ma se mi ispiri questo *che ti devo scrivere?Un bacio romantico al tramonto sul mare,a me i tramonti mi ammosciano il pisello,e basta,siamo sulla spiaggia di notte,luna piena,ma neanche ti do un bacio,finisci a pecora dietro una duna con il culo all'aria.....!


certo, intendevo proprio che questo E' il tuo modo di fare l'amore


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> dottoressa...non sono nuova a certe affermazioni dell oscuro signore del forum....
> e' fico quest approccio per carita...ma non e' solo cosi...non puo essere solo cosi...
> 
> dottoressa...solo una persopna qui dentro mi spaventa davvero


Io scrivo solo quello che molti pensano e non scrivono e non fanno.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, i tendevo proprio che questo E' il tuo modo di fare l'amore


ma dottoressa adesso...siamo seri secondo lei oscuro fa l amore solo cosi?
non puo essere......in questo caso guardi.....dobbiamo verificare....
non e' possibile....

sono una sua tirocinanet dottoressa...non so se perplesso l ha informata


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ah*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, intendevo proprio che questo E' il tuo modo di fare l'amore


Forse......!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dottoressa...non sono nuova a certe affermazioni dell oscuro signore del forum....
> e' fico quest approccio per carita...*ma non e' solo cosi...non puo essere solo cosi...*
> 
> dottoressa...solo una persopna qui dentro mi spaventa davvero



no, certo: è e sarà come va bene a te e al tuo partner

chi ti spaventa?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io scrivo solo quello che molti pensano e non scrivono e non fanno.


fai bene e sai che ti stimo per questo ma non credoero mai che fa "l amore solo cosi".....anche il culo ha un limite


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma dottoressa adesso...siamo seri secondo lei oscuro fa l amore solo cosi?
> non puo essere......in questo caso guardi.....dobbiamo verificare....
> non e' possibile....
> 
> sono una sua tirocinanet dottoressa...non so se perplesso l ha informata


Ma certo che no,io rompo le palle alle mie colleghe, quando ci stanno,ho dei tremendi deficit erettivi,poi vado in bagno ad intossicarmi di zaganelle....!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, certo: è e sarà come va bene a te e al tuo partner
> 
> chi ti spaventa?


e non si puo dire....potrei subire percosse e minacce....


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo che no,io rompo le palle alle mie colleghe, quando ci stanno,ho dei tremendi deficit erettivi,poi vado in bagno ad intossicarmi di zaganelle....!



tu hai una cosa che manca a molti.. il rispetto.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo che no,io rompo le palle alle mie colleghe, quando ci stanno,ho dei tremendi deficit erettivi,poi vado in bagno ad intossicarmi di zaganelle....!


diciamo che sono abbastanza sicura che non hai deficit erettivi almeno tanto quanto sono sicura di avere la lingua al posto giusto


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> fai bene e sai che ti stimo per questo ma non credoero mai che fa "l amore solo cosi".....anche il culo ha un limite


I limiti son fatti per essere superati....!Poi vedrai....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> tu hai una cosa che manca a molti.. il rispetto.


Si,tranne in alcune"occasioni"...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma dottoressa adesso...siamo seri *secondo lei oscuro fa l amore solo cosi?*
> non puo essere......in questo caso guardi.....dobbiamo verificare....
> non e' possibile....
> 
> sono una sua tirocinanet dottoressa...non so se perplesso l ha informata



non conosco il dott.oscuro e per me la cosa è di difficile catalogazione 
però propendo per la prevalenza di queste modalità nel suo caso specifico :mrgreen:

ho saputo del tirocinio e non posso che compiacermi


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di lui che non tromba con la moglie. Ma non sempre... a volte. Invece con cucciolina... ha avuto l'effetto Ken, nonostante la GRANDE PASSIONE. Pare che il nodo sia quello. Lei adesso si chiede, se lui non avesse avuto disgraziatamente una temporanea disfunzione erettile, cosa mai sarebbe potuto succedere tra loro due. Che facciamo, le prospettiamo un paio di possibilità?




 La guardava fissa negli occhi 
il suo sguardo la eccitava un gemito dalla sua bocca , si mordicchiava il labbro
un richiamo a cui lui non seppe resistere :
" cucciolina  ti ho aspettato per tutta la vita "
e lei cosi si tuffò tra le sue braccia ...un insiema di odori il suo corpo , il suo dopobarba cosi 
sensuale da invadere i suoi sensi ...l'odore del bucato appena fatto, dalla moglie , le sue mani la strinsero 
poi cominciarono  a spogliarla  :
" ti amo ALLA FOLLIA  amore mio "( dopo un mese ma vabbè particolari)
intanto le mani accarezzavano i seni arrivano fino alle cosce già aperte, i respiri sempre più caldi, tutto quell'amore ,
tutto quel cercarsi , tutto quel desidereio era meravilglioso ...
e trac con un colpo secco la penetra ...
amore mio vorrei una nostra creaturina ...
si che bello anche io 


e vissero felici e contenti


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vi siete incasinati. Siete andati oltre ed ora, come dici, è necessario un passo a ritroso. O meglio, sarebbe necessario ma non è propriamente possibile, o quantomeno immediato.
> 
> Siete incasinati, lui di più però. A differenza tua ha dei figli, un matrimonio, maggiori ragioni per rendere la sua crisi sentimental esistenziale più pesante. Come dire, si trova tra due fuochi e mi pare si renda conto della gravità della situazione. Per questo dicevo che siete andati oltre, credo che certe situazioni vadano evitate prima che sia troppo tardi. Sono, semplicemente, sbagliate. Perchè la naturale conclusione sarebbe lasciare i rispettivi compagni e dedicarvi a voi stessi in tutta onestà e pieno diritto. Ma come vedi lui è in profonda crisi, perchè la vostra situazione, reale o meno, è nata da un "errore" di fondo. Ecco perchè ti chiedi come tornare sui vostri passi. La vedo dura, ma si può fare. Benvenuta.


Grazie John...davvero grazie del tuo intervento e del benvenuta. Hai capito la situazione, ci siamo incasinati, io riuscivo a gestirla probabilmente,lui no ma lo capisco perché ha moglie e due figli piccoli e ha una paura folle di perderli... Una volta mi disse che se non vi fossero i bambini lui avrebbe rischiato e probabilmente noi due avremmo avuto un futuro insieme,ma con i bambini giustAmente e' troppo frenato...ed è giusto così..vero che doveva saperlo prima,vero che dovevamo fermarci subito,ma è sbadata così e ora non ci resta che allontanarci...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non conosco il dott.oscuro e per me la cosa è di difficile catalogazione
> però propendo per la prevalenza di queste modalità nel suo caso specifico :mrgreen:
> 
> ho saputo del tirocinio e non posso che compiacermi


bene sono contanta di averla incrociata oggi cosi mi potra dire cosa fare...
perplesso non mi ha detto nulla...ho chiesto ma mi ha ignorata...come a dire: va', ora appartini alla dottoressa....io di disconosco.....
guardi...mi sono sentita un tantino abbandonata....ma ora c'e' lei, e poi passero ad oscuro...ma ho pensato che non potevo iniziare da oscuro.....o no?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> La guardava fissa negli occhi
> il suo sguardo la eccitava un gemito dalla sua bocca , si mordicchiava il labbro
> un richiamo a cui lui non seppe resistere :
> " cucciolina ti ho aspettato per tutta la vita "
> ...


mi pare un bel racconto hard

ora mi assento un attimo perchè devo andare in bagno a .... fantasticare   :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si che ne ha Gas.
> E anche molte.
> Nessuno ama in modo uguale.
> E' come dire che il mare è tutto mare.
> ...


Lo sai che gli esquimesi fanno giacere l'ospite a letto con la propria consorte?
Lo sai che ci sono forum www.fedeltà.net e www.inospitalità.net in lingua inuit?
Lo sai che in quei forum c'è il moralista di turno che ha lasciato la moglie perchè questa non voleva giacere con il direttore della banca in procinto di rinnovargli il fido?
Lo sai che il moralista di turno insulta tutte le mogli che si comportano in tal guisa definendole "pinguine", "tricheche", "rosibindi"?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie John...davvero grazie del tuo intervento e del benvenuta. Hai capito la situazione, ci siamo incasinati, io riuscivo a gestirla probabilmente,lui no ma lo capisco perché ha moglie e due figli piccoli e ha una paura folle di perderli... Una volta mi disse che se non vi fossero i bambini lui avrebbe rischiato e probabilmente noi due avremmo avuto un futuro insieme,ma con i bambini giustAmente e' troppo frenato...ed è giusto così..vero che doveva saperlo prima,vero che dovevamo fermarci subito,ma è sbadata così e ora non ci resta che allontanarci...


dovresti lasciar stare una famiglia....specialmente se lui non sa gestire le cose......
lascia perdere.......parla con il tuo compagno....vedevela tra di voi...se volete ricuperare oppure no...
ma le famiglie non si distruggono.....in 2 e'...mica dico solo te....ma se lui non e' in grado di gestire la cosa, gestiscila tu per tutti e due....
altrimenti risxchiate di fare danni seri....
benvenuta


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi pare un bel racconto hard
> 
> ora mi assento un attimo perchè devo andare in bagno a .... fantasticare   :rotfl:



lo so piace anche a me ...


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> lo so piace anche a me ...


allora andiamo assieme


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Certo. Infatti è perfettamente coerente con quello che vado dicendo.
> Ama l'uomo della tua vita.
> Innamorati degli uomini che sanno darti brividi.


ohh, ci siamo capiti allora.
Comunque, per me, quello che andavo dicendo a cicc.. (giuro che ci stavo cascando davvero), cucciolina, è che, una volta chiamate le cose col loro nome, lui è un pirla.
Pericoloso, pure.
Perchè lui non sa quello che vuole.
Ed è per quello che lei si è incasinata, a sentire parlare di pericolosità di sentimenti e paroloni di su e di giù.
Di fronte a una situazione del genere, O lo giudichi un pirla e ne prendi dovutamente le distanze... O cedi alle lusinghe dei biascicamenti insensati che questo proferisce.
E a me parve, Pres, che cucciolina qui si stesse tutta lusingando.


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tranne in alcune"occasioni"...



e vabbè. io parlo di queste occasioni


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> allora andiamo assieme



anduma:rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dovresti lasciar stare una famiglia....specialmente se lui non sa gestire le cose......
> lascia perdere.......parla con il tuo compagno....vedevela tra di voi...se volete ricuperare oppure no...
> ma le famiglie non si distruggono.....in 2 e'...mica dico solo te....ma se lui non e' in grado di gestire la cosa, gestiscila tu per tutti e due....
> altrimenti risxchiate di fare danni seri....
> benvenuta


Grazie per il tuo intervento...hai ragione,devo essere io forte e quando tornerà (se tornerà) devo essere io a dirgli di no...ma praticamente ieri l ho fatto,lui imbarazzato che non sapeva cosa fare,e io gli ho detto di pensare a se stesso e alla sua famiglia e non a me...più di così...


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anduma:rotfl:


'nduma subit
i la fas pi nen


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bene sono contanta di averla incrociata oggi cosi mi potra dire cosa fare...
> perplesso non mi ha detto nulla...ho chiesto ma mi ha ignorata...come a dire: va', ora appartini alla dottoressa....io di disconosco.....
> guardi...mi sono sentita un tantino abbandonata....ma ora c'e' lei, e poi passero ad oscuro...*ma ho pensato che non potevo iniziare da oscuro.....o no?*



lì c'è tutta una teoria se sia meglio frequentare i corsi direttamente col maestro indiscusso o con qualche istruttore che ti introduca i fondamentali
io propendo per l'affiancamento, come all'università: parte generale/propedeutico col professore assistente che introduce la materia nella sua generalità, corso monografico somministrato dal titolare di cattedra che con interventi mirati aiuta la pratica delle basi apprese


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> 'nduma subit
> i la fas pi nen


da me no è cosi:

anduma subit che 
i la fas pa pi


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohh, ci siamo capiti allora.
> Comunque, per me, quello che andavo dicendo a cicc.. (giuro che ci stavo cascando davvero), cucciolina, è che, una volta chiamate le cose col loro nome, lui è un pirla.
> Pericoloso, pure.
> Perchè lui non sa quello che vuole.
> ...


Si ok mi ha lusingata...lo ero molto...


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie John...davvero grazie del tuo intervento e del benvenuta. Hai capito la situazione, ci siamo incasinati, io riuscivo a gestirla probabilmente,lui no ma lo capisco perché ha moglie e due figli piccoli e ha una paura folle di perderli... Una volta mi disse che se non vi fossero i bambini lui avrebbe rischiato e probabilmente noi due avremmo avuto un futuro insieme,ma con i bambini giustAmente e' troppo frenato...ed è giusto così..vero che doveva saperlo prima,vero che dovevamo fermarci subito,ma è sbadata così e ora non ci resta che allontanarci...


Ascolta, tu hai 36 anni, una vita davanti a te...anche se non la vedi perchè questa situazione ti pare l'assoluto ora. E so anche quanto costa uscirne, non è per nulla facile.

Rimuginare sul fatto che non doveva accadere è inutile, tanto vale investire sul come uscirne.

Le possibilità sono due, mettervi insieme o lasciarvi. Se tu in questo caso hai più possibilità, lui, ti assicuro più in la si ritroverà ancora più incasinato di quanto lo è ora. E' per questo che al momento ha scelto di "sospendere" le operazioni. Perchè il suo è un sacrificio da operare tra te, il suo amor proprio e la famiglia. Per lui è un casino, credimi. Puoi, e devi purtroppo, tirarti su le maniche e fare uno sforzo in più, oltre che per te, anche per lui e rendere le cose più facili per entrambi. Credo che tu abbia più facoltà per attuare l'allontanamento.

Altrimenti la soluzione e mettervi insieme, non ne vedo altre. Non ce ne sono purtroppo.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> da me no è cosi:
> 
> anduma subit che
> i la fas pa pi


pa pi o pi nen 
alè l'istesa cosa
anduma mac perchè 'lè dur e gros


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie per il tuo intervento...hai ragione,devo essere io forte e quando tornerà (se tornerà) devo essere io a dirgli di no...ma praticamente ieri l ho fatto,lui imbarazzato che non sapeva cosa fare,e io gli ho detto di pensare a se stesso e alla sua famiglia e non a me...più di così...


ed e' giusto cosi...
scusa ma io sono di parte ma comunque mi sento di dare la mia opinione...
ha ragione sbri....questo e' pericoloso.....rischia davvero di ferire in maniera permamente delle persone.....dei bambini....i suoi figli.,..
tu sei giovane....hai un compgano tutto tuo....sii sincera e confessa perche senno te lo rivomiti nel sonno come successe ad una mia amica....era cosi ossessionata dall idea di aver tradito il ciompagno ma non aveva coraggio a dirglielo che una notte l ha detto mentre dormiva o sognava qualcosa del genere e cosi lui l ha scoperto....
vedi un po come va, ma queste cose portano solo danni....
a te, a lui alla moglie e ai bambini.....
ora....bambini immagno siuano piu di uno, diciamo 2? 
ok, 5 persone che soffrono per.....qualcosa di inconcluso tra l altro.....

c'e' di meglio....posso presentarti oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Professoressa*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lì c'è tutta una teoria se sia meglio frequentare i corsi direttamente col maestro indiscusso o con qualche istruttore che ti introduca i fondamentali
> io propendo per l'affiancamento, come all'università: parte generale/propedeutico col professore assistente che introduce la materia nella sua generalità, corso monografico somministrato dal titolare di cattedra che con interventi mirati aiuta la pratica delle basi apprese


Esimia,io mi allontano un attimo,far l'amore mi da un senso di repulsione...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Si ok mi ha lusingata...lo ero molto...


Ecco. Invece di lusingarti avresti dovuto pensare che un uomo padre di due figli che ti parla di amore e buttare all'aria la sua famiglia dopo un paio di volte che ti incantona in ufficio, tra un orecchio e l'altro ha il vuoto spinto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ascolta, tu hai 36 anni, una vita davanti a te...anche se non la vedi perchè questa situazione ti pare l'assoluto ora. E so anche quanto costa uscirne, non è per nulla facile.
> 
> Rimuginare sul fatto che non doveva accadere è inutile, tanto vale investire sul come uscirne.
> *
> ...


Mettersi insieme? Ma che stai male pure tu?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> pa pi o pi nen
> alè l'istesa cosa
> anduma mac perchè 'lè dur e gros



porca barbisa 
perduma pa temp alura ...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Invece di lusingarti avresti dovuto pensare che un uomo padre di due figli che ti parla di amore e buttare all'aria la sua famiglia dopo un paio di volte che ti incantona in ufficio, tra un orecchio e l'altro *ha il vuoto spinto*.



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Invece di lusingarti avresti dovuto pensare che un uomo padre di due figli che ti parla di amore e buttare all'aria la sua famiglia dopo un paio di volte che ti incantona in ufficio, tra un orecchio e l'altro ha il vuoto spinto.



il problema è che il sangue non è sufficiente per affluire in due posti diversi


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lì c'è tutta una teoria se sia meglio frequentare i corsi direttamente col maestro indiscusso o con qualche istruttore che ti introduca i fondamentali
> io propendo per l'affiancamento, come all'università: parte generale/propedeutico col professore assistente che introduce la materia nella sua generalità, corso monografico somministrato dal titolare di cattedra che con interventi mirati aiuta la pratica delle basi apprese


infatti si, mi affianchero immagino......ma sappia che voglio delle basi solide se poi devo lavorare col maestro indiscusso....

che faccio prendo appunti? e se si, su cosa esattamente...
qual'e' la materia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che il sangue non è sufficiente per affluire in due posti diversi


Specie se si assomigliano, si confonde.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> porca barbisa
> perduma pa temp alura ...:rotfl:


s'truvuma 'n tal ces


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Io*

Io resto dell'avviso che cucciolina qualche domanda sul proprio rapporto sentimentale dovrebbe farsela....!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che il sangue non è sufficiente per affluire in due posti diversi


ma non mi pare affluisca da altre parti.....almeno..non quelle sotto


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Specie se si assomigliano, si confonde.


pungente :smile:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ascolta, tu hai 36 anni, una vita davanti a te...anche se non la vedi perchè questa situazione ti pare l'assoluto ora. E so anche quanto costa uscirne, non è per nulla facile.
> 
> Rimuginare sul fatto che non doveva accadere è inutile, tanto vale investire sul come uscirne.
> 
> ...


Parli per esperienza? Ci sei passato jon? Metterci insieme ufficialmente non se ne parla..lui non rinuncerebbe mai alla sua famiglia, e io non sono pronta a rinunciare al mio compagno...che intendi che lui si incasinerebbe sempre fi più?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Si ok mi ha lusingata...lo ero molto...



ok ti ha lusingato 
e passi 
ma poi da quando uno mi dice che non gli tira con la moglie 
veramente perde almeno 1000 punti ...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io resto dell'avviso che cucciolina qualche domanda sul proprio rapporto sentimentale dovrebbe farsele....!


vorrei presentartela


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mettersi insieme? Ma che stai male pure tu?


Avvallavo la possibilità per renderla ancora più assurda e improbabile.


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Specie se si assomigliano, si confonde.


infatti


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Parli per esperienza? Ci sei passato jon? Metterci insieme ufficialmente non se ne parla..lui non rinuncerebbe mai alla sua famiglia, e io non sono pronta a rinunciare al mio compagno...che intendi che lui si incasinerebbe sempre fi più?


che vuol dire non sei pronta a rinunciare al tuo compagno?
a tradirlo invece si sei pronta.....
ma che discorso e'....
ti fa comodo averlo li a casa che ti aspetta ignaro delle pugnalate che giornalmente riceve?

bah...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> s'truvuma 'n tal ces



va bin ...
ma cerca da pa feme fè  la fin et cucciolina 
en racumandu ...
Lè pa che et las famia no?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> vorrei presentartela


E che ci faccio con una così?ma no..ho bisogno di un serpente....


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ed e' giusto cosi...
> scusa ma io sono di parte ma comunque mi sento di dare la mia opinione...
> ha ragione sbri....questo e' pericoloso.....rischia davvero di ferire in maniera permamente delle persone.....dei bambini....i suoi figli.,..
> tu sei giovane....hai un compgano tutto tuo....sii sincera e confessa perche senno te lo rivomiti nel sonno come successe ad una mia amica....era cosi ossessionata dall idea di aver tradito il ciompagno ma non aveva coraggio a dirglielo che una notte l ha detto mentre dormiva o sognava qualcosa del genere e cosi lui l ha scoperto....
> ...


Hai ragione su tutto..lo so...posso solo dire che comunque non è facile uscirne adesso? Ma mi impegnerò...no oscuro e' troppo in tutti i sensi


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No l'autocerticazione non è considerata valida.
> Meglio la firma dell'idraulico..



o l ' idraulico proprio


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> va bin ...
> ma cerca da pa feme fè la fin et cucciolina
> en racumandu ...
> Lè pa che et las famia no?


a cucciolina ai pias mol
baica che mi 'hai dur


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ci faccio con una così?ma no..ho bisogno di un serpente....


mmmm...

sai......quando ero piccola....
avevo la s serpentina.....

ora no....ma se vuoi....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ascolta, tu hai 36 anni, una vita davanti a te...anche se non la vedi perchè questa situazione ti pare l'assoluto ora. E so anche quanto costa uscirne, non è per nulla facile.
> 
> Rimuginare sul fatto che non doveva accadere è inutile, tanto vale investire sul come uscirne.
> 
> ...



ma no stanno neanche insiamen come fanno a lasciarsi?
mhà...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Parli per esperienza? Ci sei passato jon? Metterci insieme ufficialmente non se ne parla..lui non rinuncerebbe mai alla sua famiglia, e io non sono pronta a rinunciare al mio compagno...che intendi che lui si incasinerebbe sempre fi più?


Cambia cavallo. Lascia perdere. Trovatene un altro. Digli: "oh, amici come prima, anche un po' meno." e buonanotte.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ah*



miss acacia ha detto:


> che vuol dire non sei pronta a rinunciare al tuo compagno?
> a tradirlo invece si sei pronta.....
> ma che discorso e'....
> ti fa comodo averlo li a casa che ti aspetta ignaro delle pugnalate che giornalmente riceve?
> ...


Hai capito?A casa il compagno per guardasi i pacchi su raiuno,e fuori casa pacchi di carne.....!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che vuol dire non sei pronta a rinunciare al tuo compagno?
> a tradirlo invece si sei pronta.....
> ma che discorso e'....
> ti fa comodo averlo li a casa che ti aspetta ignaro delle pugnalate che giornalmente riceve?
> ...


Sono una egoista ok... Non è permesso avere un attimo di confusione eh?  Guai!! Sempre tutto ordinato perfetto mai nessuna esitazione,nessun dubbio...


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Parli per esperienza? Ci sei passato jon? Metterci insieme ufficialmente non se ne parla..*lui non rinuncerebbe mai alla sua famiglia, e io non sono pronta a rinunciare al mio compagno...*che intendi che lui si incasinerebbe sempre fi più?


Ti ha detto che se non avesse figli sarebbe più determinato.  Proprio perchè non vi mettereste mai insieme rischiate di incasinarvi oltre, più lui che tu. 

Se andate avanti tutta questa storia diventerà un calvario.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a cucciolina ai pias mol
> baica che mi 'hai dur


:rotfl::rotfl:


bon ...
vedumse al ces e beicuma ...:rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cambia cavallo. Lascia perdere. Trovatene un altro. Digli: "oh, amici come prima, anche un po' meno." e buonanotte.


La prima volta che si è tirato indietro gli ho detto proprio così e lui è tornato dopo due giorni....


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Cucciolona*



cucciolina ha detto:


> Sono una egoista ok... Non è permesso avere un attimo di confusione eh?  Guai!! Sempre tutto ordinato perfetto mai nessuna esitazione,nessun dubbio...


Se questa confusione l'avesse il tuo compagno?


----------



## tesla (3 Dicembre 2013)

chiaramente il verde è mio, dato che sono una bruciaculo


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito?A casa il compagno per guardasi i pacchi su raiuno,e* fuori casa pacchi di carne.*....!


fuori casa solo lumachine :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Sono una egoista ok... Non è permesso avere un attimo di confusione eh?  Guai!! Sempre tutto ordinato perfetto mai nessuna esitazione,nessun dubbio...


no amica del sole...passi la notte di passione che ti fai o non ti fai colo tipo...quello e' un attimo...
no una relazione parallela.....in cui ti fai slinguazzare freneticamente da mr confusione  e poi torni a casa e dormi con l altro....
scusa ma non si fa,....


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> bon ...
> vedumse al ces e beicuma ...:rotfl:


pi che baichè venta che tlu pii


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ti ha detto che se non avesse figli sarebbe più determinato.  Proprio perchè non vi mettereste mai insieme rischiate di incasinarvi oltre, più lui che tu.
> 
> Se andate avanti tutta questa storia diventerà un calvario.


...già...se già così non riusciamo. Gestirla...


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma no stanno neanche insiamen come fanno a lasciarsi?
> mhà...


Che fai, ti metti a cavillare?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> chiaramente il verde è mio, dato che sono una bruciaculo


Verde a chi?bruciaculo?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*E*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no amica del sole...passi la notte di passione che ti fai o non ti fai colo tipo...quello e' un attimo...
> no una relazione parallela.....in cui ti fai slinguazzare freneticamente da mr confusione  e poi torni a casa e dormi con l altro....
> scusa ma non si fa,....


Grande miss.


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no amica del sole...passi la notte di passione che ti fai o non ti fai colo tipo...quello e' un attimo...
> no una relazione parallela.....in cui ti fai slinguazzare freneticamente da mr confusione  e poi torni a casa e dormi con l altro....
> scusa ma non si fa,....


Ok non si fa...ho peccato...quante ave maria confessore?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



cucciolina ha detto:


> Ok non si fa...ho peccato...quante ave maria confessore?


Se avesse agito così il tuo compagno?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Ok non si fa...ho peccato...*quante ave maria confessore*?


credo che non ti sia sufficiente nemmeno uno scatolone di rosari


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito?A casa il compagno per guardasi i pacchi su raiuno,e fuori casa pacchi di carne.....!


noi possiamo essere amici oscuro....quindi possiamo coccolarci innocentemente....
lo sia che il mio culo e' troppo piccolo per te... l ha detto anche Lui....lo disse....
e se vuoi ti faccio una cofanata di coccole e pop corn mentre guardiamo i pacchi....
si?
dai che sono tenera,,,,:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Sono una egoista ok... Non è permesso avere un attimo di confusione eh?  Guai!! Sempre tutto ordinato perfetto mai nessuna esitazione,nessun dubbio...



si è permesso ...
e non sei egoista ...almeno non più di molti altri...
sei umana ...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Certo*



miss acacia ha detto:


> noi possiamo essere amici oscuro....quindi possiamo coccolarci innocentemente....
> lo sia che il mio culo e' troppo piccolo per te... l ha detto anche Lui....lo disse....
> e se vuoi ti faccio una cofanata di coccole e pop corn mentre guardiamo i pacchi....
> si?
> dai che sono tenera,,,,:rotfl:


Ma certo miss di te mi fido,non mi allungheresti mai una mano sul pacco.


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se avesse agito così il tuo compagno?



stavo per scriverlo io


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Ok non si fa...ho peccato...quante ave maria confessore?


sbagli persona....non credo....
non hai nulla da fare...solo chiudere una cosa DEFINITIVAMENTE e se vuoi....essere sincera col tuo compagno....
a tua discrezione...la prima no....la devi da chiude....come diciamo noi a roma


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> pi che baichè venta che tlu pii



no pardon 
mi più pa niente sensa veddi cò più...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



lunaiena ha detto:


> si è permesso ...
> e non sei egoista ...almeno non più di molti altri...
> sei umana ...


Forse è umana proprio perchè è una grande egoista...!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> noi possiamo essere amici oscuro....quindi possiamo coccolarci innocentemente....
> lo sia che il mio culo e' troppo piccolo per te... l ha detto anche Lui....lo disse....
> e se vuoi ti faccio una cofanata di coccole e pop corn mentre guardiamo i pacchi....
> si?
> dai che sono tenera,,,,:rotfl:


ma come si fa a godere con i pop corn? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ...già...se già così non riusciamo. Gestirla...


Io in sostanza ti sto consigliando di non pensare nemmeno di poter tenere il piede in due scarpe. Quanto tempo pensi di poter andare avanti?

Sei giovane e libera. Puoi pensare di renderti felice come vuoi. Individua i limiti che hai ora è abbattili. Se non puoi farlo ci saranno dei motivi.

Sicura di voler vivere per sempre col tuo attuale compagno?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> stavo per scriverlo io


Non risponde......


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si è permesso ...
> e non sei egoista ...almeno non più di molti altri...
> sei umana ...


Oh grazie lunaiena!! Sono umana...grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> La prima volta che si è tirato indietro gli ho detto proprio così e lui è tornato dopo due giorni....


Chiaramente torna, ma tu non te lo riprendere e vedi che dopo un po' tutto l'ambaradan finisce. Poi: non far caso ai giudizi qua dentro.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo miss di te mi fido,non mi allungheresti mai una mano sul pacco.


invece si che lo farei....e io che pensavo che io non ptevo fidarmi....ahahahaha...
non fidarti....


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma come si fa a godere con i pop corn? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Prova a metterteli al culo poi mi fai sapere...!:rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no pardon
> mi più pa niente sensa veddi cò più...


beica, beica pura
ma quand 'tlas finì beichè, ciucia


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che fai, ti metti a cavillare?



no è che dopo un mese e qualche bacio mi sembra tutto un 'esagerazione ...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma come si fa a godere con i pop corn? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


gas....ma non sai proprio nulla......
una pop corn dopo la ltro......vedrai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> invece si che lo farei....e io che pensavo che io non ptevo fidarmi....ahahahaha...
> non fidarti....


Invece mi fido....!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prova a metterteli al culo poi mi fai sapere...!:rotfl:


ho provato a metterli sulla punta ma cadono


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io in sostanza ti sto consigliando di non pensare nemmeno di poter tenere il piede in due scarpe. Quanto tempo pensi di poter andare avanti?
> 
> Sei giovane e libera. Puoi pensare di renderti felice come vuoi. Individua i limiti che hai ora è abbattili. Se non puoi farlo ci saranno dei motivi.
> 
> Sicura di voler vivere per sempre col tuo attuale compagno?


Caro jon qui ormai non sono più sicura di niente...ho una tale confusione in testa che non so più quello che voglio...sto bene con il mio compagno,lo amo,abbiamo un bel rapporto ma mi pongo dei dubbi e delle domanda e ovviamente..se mi sono lasciata così andare e mi è piaciuto così tanto con l altro ci deve essere un motivo...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora*



gas ha detto:


> ho provato a metterli sulla punta ma cadono


Allora prova con tutta la busta....!:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse è umana proprio perchè è una grande egoista...!


e chi non lo è ?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gas....ma non sai proprio nulla......
> una pop corn dopo la ltro......vedrai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


naaaa
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece mi fido....!


ah be.....
guarda che non mi vedi nemmeno.....sono agile svelta piccola....mi intrufolo in un nanosecondo..... e tu non ti sarai manco accorto che non sono piu li vicino a te.......
ma se vuoi fidarti.....e' giusto......ci devi sbattere la testa.......


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ok*



cucciolina ha detto:


> Caro jon qui ormai non sono più sicura di niente...ho una tale confusione in testa che non so più quello che voglio...sto bene con il mio compagno,lo amo,abbiamo un bel rapporto ma mi pongo dei dubbi e delle domanda e ovviamente..se mi sono lasciata così andare e mi è piaciuto così tanto con l altro ci deve essere un motivo...


Ora ci siamo...vai avanti.....


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> e chi non lo è ?


Io.


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiaramente torna, ma tu non te lo riprendere e vedi che dopo un po' tutto l'ambaradan finisce. Poi: non far caso ai giudizi qua dentro.


Grazie...no. Non li ascolto.. Le critiche costruttive fanno bene...le altre no... Cercherò di essere forte e non cedere


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ah be.....
> guarda che non mi vedi nemmeno.....sono agile svelta piccola....mi intrufolo in un nanosecondo..... e tu non ti sarai manco accorto che non sono piu li vicino a te.......
> ma se vuoi fidarti.....e' giusto......ci devi sbattere la testa.......


A me non sfugge nulla....e tu ne sai qualcosa....


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiaramente torna, ma tu non te lo riprendere e vedi che dopo un po' tutto l'ambaradan finisce. Poi: non far caso ai giudizi qua dentro.


ma scusa vuoi dire che il suo e' stato un atteggiamento9 corretto? i nostri giudizi sono troppo??
alcuni, non tutti, solo alcuni stanno/stiamo dicendo che la situazione va troncata subito....
perche ci stanno bambini in mezzo, lui non sa che deve fa, lei ha un compagno ingnaro e pure lei mi sembra confusa.....

per il resto stiamo cazzarando.....ci sta...dopotutto come dice luna.....per un bacio e qualche mese....anzi no, un mese e qualche bacio....


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ora ci siamo...vai avanti.....


Se ilio compagno dovesse comportarsi come sto facendo io? Ne soffrirei ovviamente...ma oggi lo capirei...proverei a capire le sue motivazioni..non è sempre tutto o bianco o nero,questo ho capito...


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Se ilio compagno dovesse comportarsi come sto facendo io? Ne soffrirei ovviamente...ma oggi lo capirei...proverei a capire le sue motivazioni..non è sempre tutto o bianco o nero,questo ho capito...


è proprio tutto bianco-nero


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non sfugge nulla....e tu ne sai qualcosa....


ma io sono piu piccola di cio che tu conosci......sono un atleta.....snodabile....
ah non ti ho mai detto di essere contorsonista???
a volte mi sento un po ninja...ahahahahah.....mi arrampico pure sull armadio....aspetto quello che entra in camera e gli zompo addosso.....si prende certi colpi ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma scusa vuoi dire che il suo e' stato un atteggiamento9 corretto? i nostri giudizi sono troppo??
> alcuni, non tutti, solo alcuni stanno/stiamo dicendo che la situazione va troncata subito....
> perche ci stanno bambini in mezzo, lui non sa che deve fa, lei ha un compagno ingnaro e pure lei mi sembra confusa.....
> 
> per il resto stiamo cazzarando.....ci sta...dopotutto come dice luna.....per un bacio e qualche mese....anzi no, un mese e qualche bacio....


Sembrate un manico di quaccheri sotto acido e con tutta sta paranoia di prof e controprof avreste anche scartavetrato tre quarti di coglioni.


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Grazie...no. Non li ascolto.. Le critiche costruttive fanno bene...le altre no... Cercherò di essere forte e non cedere



se ti può servire, a me non piacerebbe per nulla stare con una persona che non si fida più di me
perchè è questo che succede, se il tuo compagno vi scopre
ti si apre un inferno in cui devi fargli recuperare stima e fiducia in te, cosa mica facile, una menata pazzesca
ne vale la pena?
pensaci!


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Se ilio compagno dovesse comportarsi come sto facendo io? Ne soffrirei ovviamente...*ma oggi lo capirei*...proverei a capire le sue motivazioni..non è sempre tutto o bianco o nero,questo ho capito...


il neretto stampatelo bene in testa..


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> riesci ancora a sorprendermi.....pure quell altro Tubarao....
> ma che e'?
> ma che si fa l amore cosi???? *quello si chiama scopare...*
> 
> ...


Che è esattamente la cosa che dovrebbero fare stì due, se ne fossero capaci. Il problema è che loro invece vogliono fare l'amore, e guarda come stanno messi, stanno facendo un casino che la metà basta


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembrate un manico di quaccheri sotto acido e con tutta sta paranoia di prof e controprof avreste anche scartavetrato tre quarti di coglioni.


senti non dire fregnacce...quando puoi sei la[pidario anche te e non poco...
prof de che? acido de che???
ah scusa...mi sxcordo sempre la tua posizione.....CHE NON E' LA MIA....
ma guarda un po.....ooops....
mi sembra che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa....o no?????

leggi bene invcee di partire sempre prevenuto che cosi non vai da nessuna parte...gesu


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Oh grazie lunaiena!! Sono umana...grazie



perché non  ti riterresti  umana solo perché 
ti sei presa una scuffia per un uomo?
Naaa... per me la vita è lunga ed è giusto cosi, anzi non lo ritengo  normale 
non essere attratti o " innamorarsi "  di qualcuno di diverso dal nostro compagno ...

cosa che trovo un po' anomala (per me ) è mettere a rischio un rapporto per una cazzata 
perché tutte queste sono cazzate che passano velocemente ...

questo per me almeno...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> se ti può servire, a me non piacerebbe per nulla stare con una persona che non si fida più di me
> perchè è questo che succede, se il tuo compagno vi scopre
> ti si apre un inferno in cui devi fargli recuperare stima e fiducia in te, cosa mica facile, una menata pazzesca
> ne vale la pena?
> pensaci!


No...hai ragione...lo so...ma sono confusa,le certezze che avevo fino ad un mese fa ,ora mi sembra non ci sismo più..amo il mio compagno,e ho trovato questa altra persona che mi fa stare bene,mi piace...e non solo dal punto di vista dell'attrazione fisica..ci può stare che questo faccia vacillare le convinzioni?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è proprio tutto bianco-nero


A questo mooo cacciate via per piacere


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che è esattamente la cosa che dovrebbero fare stì due, se ne fossero capaci. Il problema è che loro invece vogliono fare l'amore, e guarda come stanno messi, stanno facendo un casino che la metà basta



eppure dovrebbe essere cosi naturale...attrarsi, volersi.....e farsi male... (in senso buono)


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> beica, beica pura
> ma quand 'tlas finì beichè, ciucia



ma t'ze fol?
per chi t'en pie?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perché non  ti riterresti  umana solo perché
> ti sei presa una scuffia per un uomo?
> Naaa... per me la vita è lunga ed è giusto cosi, anzi non lo ritengo  normale
> non essere attratti o " innamorarsi "  di qualcuno di diverso dal nostro compagno ...
> ...


Infatti mi sono presa una sbandata...e lui pure...e quindi c'è la facciamo passare e basta? Si faremo così...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



cucciolina ha detto:


> No...hai ragione...lo so...ma sono confusa,le certezze che avevo fino ad un mese fa ,ora mi sembra non ci sismo più..amo il mio compagno,e ho trovato questa altra persona che mi fa stare bene,mi piace...e non solo dal punto di vista dell'attrazione fisica..ci può stare che questo faccia vacillare le convinzioni?


Si,se sono convinzioni fallaci.


----------



## tesla (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verde a chi?bruciaculo?


a te chiaramente :mexican:
una bruciaculo non può far altro che trovare lenimento nei tuoi post


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io.


non ci credo ...
mi spiace ...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Cucciolina*



cucciolina ha detto:


> Infatti mi sono presa una sbandata...e lui pure...e quindi c'è la facciamo passare e basta? Si faremo così...


Le sbandate non sono casuali...!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> a te chiaramente :mexican:
> una bruciaculo non può far altro che trovare lenimento nei tuoi post


Grazie,grazie.....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> non ci credo ...
> mi spiace ...


Hai ragione di non crederlo,ma ho la cattiva abitudine di mettermi sempre dall'altra parte.....!


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> No...hai ragione...lo so...ma sono confusa,le certezze che avevo fino ad un mese fa ,ora mi sembra non ci sismo più..amo il mio compagno,e ho trovato questa altra persona che mi fa stare bene,mi piace...e non solo dal punto di vista dell'attrazione fisica..ci può stare che questo faccia vacillare le convinzioni?



però quest'altra persona che ti fa star bene alla fine mi pare sia un tizio sposato con prole, sensi di colpa e portatore di probabili cilecche...


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Caro jon qui ormai non sono più sicura di niente...ho una tale confusione in testa che non so più quello che voglio...sto bene con il mio compagno,lo amo,abbiamo un bel rapporto ma mi pongo dei dubbi e delle domanda e ovviamente..se mi sono lasciata così andare e mi è piaciuto così tanto con l altro ci deve essere un motivo...


Non lo so. Proviamo a liberarci dai sensi di colpa.

Io credo tu debba sforzarti di restare quanto possibile con i piedi per terra. Pur comprendendo il trasporto e il coinvolgimento che provi, allo stesso tempo devi dedicare una riflessione alla realtà e a quella che è la vostra reale condizione. E' l'unico appiglio che hai in questa tempesta.

Non andrete lontano, non che avverrà un acatastrofe, ma tu ti giocherai questo periodo della tua età che ritengo fondamentale per una persona. Sei giovanissima è rischi davvero molto. L'altro non ti darà nulla, e il tuo uomo, data la situazione, non mi pare avere un grosso potenziale per te.

Stai attenta, inverti questa situazione. Proprio tu, che dicevi che il tuo collega non era altro che un collega, ora pensi che una delle alternative potrebbe essere la gestione di una storia parallela?


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> "Piacere" non significa beccare il primo che passa per strada e trombarselo. Significa che (da quello che leggo) Cicciolina *vorrebbe* il completamento del rapporto con una persona che la attrae, che le piace, che desidera, per il quale prova sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento, che le fa provare emozioni che non ha/non ha più/non ha mai avuto con il suo compagno. Tutto ciò in modo relativamente leggero: senza minare il rapporto con i rispettivi partner.




Vorrebbe...vorrebbe, ma non PUO'!
Lo faccia nella fantasia, nei sogni, ma non nella realtà. 
Che la veda come uno scherzo del destino: si sono incontrati tardi, quando ciascuno ha un proprio compagno dentro casa...peccato, forse in un'altra vita...

Vedi, a me è quel "modo relativamente leggero" che non mi va proprio giù...
Tutto è preso con leggerezza oggigiorno, ma non va bene.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Infatti mi sono presa una sbandata...e lui pure...e quindi c'è la facciamo passare e basta? Si faremo così...



ma non è detto che dovete farvela passare ...dovete capire qulto siete disposti 
a rischiare per un momento di piacere ...
Capisci che se lui è veramente come lo descrivi come arriva a casa viene sgamato?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però quest'altra persona che ti fa star bene alla fine mi pare sia un tizio sposato con prole, sensi di colpa e portatore di probabili cilecche...


Esatto!! Un disastro annunciato insomma....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione di non crederlo,ma ho la cattiva abitudine di mettermi sempre dall'altra parte.....!



dalla parte di chi ?
degli altruisti ?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non lo so. Proviamo a liberarci dai sensi di colpa.
> 
> Io credo tu debba sforzarti di restare quanto possibile con i piedi per terra. Pur comprendendo il trasporto e il coinvolgimento che provi, allo stesso tempo devi dedicare una riflessione alla realtà e a quella che è la vostra reale condizione. E' l'unico appiglio che hai in questa tempesta.
> 
> ...


Non lo so...deprecabile ma ci ho pensato...forse non sarei in grado di gestirla...non so più niente...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



lunaiena ha detto:


> dalla parte di chi ?
> degli altruisti ?


No,spesso mi chiedo se una mia qualsiasi azione possa nuocere ad altri,in tal caso rinuncio.....!Sempre!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma non è detto che dovete farvela passare ...dovete capire qulto siete disposti
> a rischiare per un momento di piacere ...
> Capisci che se lui è veramente come lo descrivi come arriva a casa viene sgamato?


Si appunto...credo che lui l abbia cApito e si sia tirato indietro per questo motivo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,spesso mi chiedo se una mia qualsiasi azione possa nuocere ad altri,in tal caso rinuncio.....!Sempre!


siamo nati nel mondo sbagliato, Oscuro.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,spesso mi chiedo se una mia qualsiasi azione possa nuocere ad altri,in tal caso rinuncio.....!Sempre!


quindi ti fai domande e ti rispondi ...
ma sai che la risposta potrebbe non essere obbiettiva ?

la cosa migliore sarebbe chiederelo all'interessato non credi?


ma poi adessso vado a gurdarmi uomini e donne 
barbara è davvero pazza non trovi?


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Non lo so...deprecabile ma ci ho pensato...forse non sarei in grado di gestirla...non so più niente...




Dai, rimettiti sul binario giusto.
Le storie parallele sono qualcosa di deplorevole proprio e di uno squallore immenso.
Il solo pensarci ti dovrebbe disgustare...
Non macchiare la tua coscienza e non fare al tuo compagno una cosa simile che non se la merita.


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,spesso mi chiedo se una mia qualsiasi azione possa nuocere ad altri,in tal caso rinuncio.....!Sempre!



Anch'io Oscuro: sempre.
Mi avvilisce leggere di certe cose...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



lunaiena ha detto:


> quindi ti fai domande e ti rispondi ...
> ma sai che la risposta potrebbe non essere obbiettiva ?
> 
> la cosa migliore sarebbe chiederelo all'interessato non credi?


A me può piacere fare una cosa che potrebbe creare un qualsiasi danno ad un'altra persona.Non faccio quella cosa e RINUNCIO al mio piacere.Agisco così e sto bene con me stesso.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo nati nel mondo sbagliato, Oscuro.


SI,e per questo motivo non voglio essere sbagliato pure io.Se devo fare un'azione sbagliata,tanto vale che ne paghi SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE IL PREZZO IO!


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Non lo so...deprecabile ma ci ho pensato...forse non sarei in grado di gestirla...non so più niente...


Ci hai pensato perchè rappresenta una soluzione che al momento è l'unica che ti sembra praticabile. Anzi, siccome non sei stupida, perchè è l'unica praticabile.

Da un lato perchè sei ben cosciente della situazione del tuo collega, dall'altro perchè conosci bene la tua e, forse, eviti di vederne i lati negativi che ti costringono ad instaurare certi pesanti compromessi.

Attenzione, non ti sto giudicando. Ti guardo per quello che sei, una persona libera e giovane che purtroppo rischia di trovarsi più incatenata di quanto lo è ora.


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo nati nel mondo sbagliato, Oscuro.



lo penso pure io, la dovrei smettere di farmi problemi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *no *amica del sole...passi la notte di passione che ti fai o non ti fai colo tipo...quello e' un attimo...
> *no *una relazione parallela.....in cui ti fai slinguazzare freneticamente da mr confusione  e poi torni a casa e dormi con l altro....
> scusa ma *non si fa*,....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me può piacere fare una cosa che potrebbe creare un qualsiasi danno ad un'altra persona.Non faccio quella cosa e RINUNCIO al mio piacere.Agisco così e sto bene con me stesso.



anche io faccio cosi ...
ma mi considero comunque una persona egoista ...
perché alla fine scegliamo ciò che ci fa stare bene con  noi stessi...
ed invece dovrebbe essere star bene con chi è più vicino a noi ...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io Oscuro: sempre.
> Mi avvilisce leggere di certe cose...


E perchè mai?Tu sei tu,il mondo andasse pure dove sta andando...d'altronde in un mondo dove tutto è normale..è normale che va tutto di merda.Ed io di quella merda proprio non voglio fare parte.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ecco*



lunaiena ha detto:


> anche io faccio cosi ...
> ma mi considero comunque una persona egoista ...
> perché alla fine scegliamo ciò che ci fa stare bene con  noi stessi...
> ed invece dovrebbe essere star bene con chi è più vicino a noi ...


Io non scelgo quello che mi fa stare bene.Non starei qui dentro,stare qui non mi fa stare bene,so che fa star bene molti di voi e allora ci sto.Adesso forse è chiaro!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, rimettiti sul binario giusto.
> Le storie parallele sono qualcosa di deplorevole proprio e di uno squallore immenso.
> Il solo pensarci ti dovrebbe disgustare...
> Non macchiare la tua coscienza e non fare al tuo compagno una cosa simile che non se la merita.


Invece andare a troie e togliersi uno sfizio è una figata.....

senza parole
:sonar:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Invece andare a troie e togliersi uno sfizio è una figata.....
> 
> senza parole
> :sonar:


Dipende dal prezzo,un culo a 20 euro niente male...!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dal prezzo,un culo a 20 euro niente male...!


figurati gratis:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non scelgo quello che mi fa stare bene.Non starei qui dentro,stare qui non mi fa stare bene,so che fa star bene molti di voi e allora ci sto.Adesso forse è chiaro!


certo 
sei una specie di messia:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> figurati gratis:mrgreen:


Guarda che ci conto....un domani....!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che ci conto....un domani....!


Non parlavo del mio 


Questo l'ho scritto in caso Simy e Perplesso stessero leggendo
:mrgreen:




La risposta corretta in mp


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> certo
> sei una specie di messia:mrgreen:


Assolutamente no,sono un uomo con pregi e difetti,con un pò troppo fumo all'altezza pacco...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche io faccio cosi ...
> ma mi considero comunque una persona egoista ...
> perché alla fine scegliamo ciò che ci fa stare bene con noi stessi...
> ed invece dovrebbe essere star bene con chi è più vicino a noi ...


Luna... per forza di cose al massimo noi possiamo scegliere di fare quello che è giusto per noi. Che è comunque diverso da scegliere quello che ci appagherebbe di più. Anche quello che ci fa stare bene con noi stessi è conseguente alla nostra visione etica: se io cerco di non fare del male, non posso essere sicura di non farne, ma almeno ci provo. Ma anche se chiedi all'altro puoi avere una risposta non obiettiva, per gli stessi motivi. Non se ne esce: ci si prova.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohh, ci siamo capiti allora.
> Comunque, per me, quello che andavo dicendo a cicc.. (giuro che ci stavo cascando davvero), cucciolina, è che, una volta chiamate le cose col loro nome, lui è un pirla.
> Pericoloso, pure.
> Perchè lui non sa quello che vuole.
> ...


Se la metti su questo piano, concordo assolutamente.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non parlavo del mio
> 
> 
> Questo l'ho scritto in caso Simy e Perplesso stessero leggendo
> ...


Bè tu fai il prezzo per il tuo io ci sto sempre...!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vorrebbe...vorrebbe, ma non PUO'!
> Lo faccia nella fantasia, nei sogni, ma non nella realtà.
> Che la veda come uno scherzo del destino: si sono incontrati tardi, quando ciascuno ha un proprio compagno dentro casa...peccato, forse in un'altra vita...
> 
> ...


Ma rilassiamoci un po', invece. Una sgrillettata in pausa caffè non ammazza nessuno.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> figurati gratis:mrgreen:


quando ti posso invitare a cena?


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> [...]vi ringrazio per avermi letto...un abbraccio


Ma cavolo, leggo di una cosa bellissima e innocente che si è incartata sul nascere, di sintonia che accipicchia c'è e non c'è, di fare chiarezza mentale per smontare sovrastrutture, crescere, capirsi meglio. E sullo sfondo un convivente non pervenuto. Pazienza che a lui non sia data la possibilità di scegliere se stare accanto o meno ad una persona che ha deciso di accompagnarsi a qualcun altro. Il rischio di farlo soffrire è accettabile, quello di rovinare il vostro rapporto anche, tutto "gestibile", ma non l'idea di perdere la sua presenza accogliente dopo un'appagante (?) sbronza di adrenalina. Ecco, uno squilibrio così di comodo, proprio non mi piace. 
Nessuno è una fortezza incrollabile, ma non è che confusione e omissioni debbano andare di pari passo a tutti i costi, si può anche rischiare di dare piena consapevolezza delle cose alla persona che si dice di amare. Certo che ormai, se vorrai fare marcia indietro, sfondare a tutta velocità il muro dietro cui ti sei nascosta non mi pare proprio la via più praticabile. Trovare una soluzione interna alla coppia dosando cosa dire per impostare un dialogo sul tuo cambiamento e cosa continuare a nascondere per non crearti casini, forse si.


E poi l'altro ha già messo in allerta la moglie con tutti quei tormenti poco interiori, sembra. Se non ha abbastanza cervello per pensare ai suoi figli, prestagli il tuo, nel senso di prenderlo a mazzate sul naso per dargli una svegliata se ancora si avvicina a te con la testa piena di galline impanicate piuttosto che di pensieri sensati.

Ho guardato questo 3d a spizzichi e bocconi, che la mia pausa è breve e sono già mezza fusa, se ho ripetuto cose già scritte, immaginate il mio post come un confusissimo "quote". 

Benvenuta, comunque.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quando ti posso invitare a cena?


Dai facciamo na bella batteria a base di culo.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai facciamo na bella batteria a base di culo.


io ci sto sempre
come sai, sono un cultore
vado in embolo


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora*



gas ha detto:


> io ci sto sempre
> come sai, sono un cultore
> vado in embolo


Io e te ci mettiamo la presenza chi ci mette il culo oltre a farfalla?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se la metti su questo piano, concordo assolutamente.


Avevo iniziato io a fraintenderti, scusa.
Poi mi sono riletta i tuoi post e ho capito. 
Ci sono utenti che non riesco a comprendere facilmente... fraintendo proprio il significato o non lo capisco del tutto: tu sei fra questi.
Prima di te Lunapiena... però adesso con lei ho risolto.
Magari un giorno capisco pure te, abbi pazienza.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Luna... per forza di cose al massimo noi possiamo scegliere di fare quello che è giusto per noi. Che è comunque diverso da scegliere quello che ci appagherebbe di più. Anche quello che ci fa stare bene con noi stessi è conseguente alla nostra visione etica: se io cerco di non fare del male, non posso essere sicura di non farne, ma almeno ci provo. Ma anche se chiedi all'altro puoi avere una risposta non obiettiva, per gli stessi motivi. Non se ne esce: ci si prova.



esatto non se ne esce ...
per quello che penso che alla base chiunque di noi 
sia egoista ...
quindi sempre per me è una parola nulla priva di significato concreto...


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma cavolo, leggo di una cosa bellissima e innocente che si è incartata sul nascere, di sintonia che accipicchia c'è e non c'è, di fare chiarezza mentale per smontare sovrastrutture, crescere, capirsi meglio. E sullo sfondo un convivente non pervenuto. Pazienza che a lui non sia data la possibilità di scegliere se stare accanto o meno ad una persona che ha deciso di accompagnarsi a qualcun altro. Il rischio di farlo soffrire è accettabile, quello di rovinare il vostro rapporto anche, tutto "gestibile", ma non l'idea di perdere la sua presenza accogliente dopo un'appagante (?) sbronza di adrenalina. Ecco, uno squilibrio così di comodo, proprio non mi piace.
> Nessuno è una fortezza incrollabile, ma non è che confusione e omissioni debbano andare di pari passo a tutti i costi, si può anche rischiare di dare piena consapevolezza delle cose alla persona che si dice di amare. Certo che ormai, se vorrai fare marcia indietro, sfondare a tutta velocità il muro dietro cui ti sei nascosta non mi pare proprio la via più praticabile. Trovare una soluzione interna alla coppia dosando cosa dire per impostare un dialogo sul tuo cambiamento e cosa continuare a nascondere per non crearti casini, forse si.
> 
> 
> ...


quoto con verde


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu apprezzi il mio essere romantico!


Moi aussi':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no amica del sole...passi la notte di passione che ti fai o non ti fai colo tipo...quello e' un attimo...[...]


Oddio, magari non porta ad una rottura, ma, se scoperta, può essere sufficiente per scatenare un uragano di melma.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Hai*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo iniziato io a fraintenderti, scusa.
> Poi mi sono riletta i tuoi post e ho capito.
> Ci sono utenti che non riesco a comprendere facilmente... fraintendo proprio il significato o non lo capisco del tutto: tu sei fra questi.
> Prima di te Lunapiena... però adesso con lei ho risolto.
> Magari un giorno capisco pure te, abbi pazienza.


Hai capito me.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito me.....!


eh... ma ci siamo dovuti spiegare per bene in privato:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Divina*



Divina ha detto:


> Moi aussi':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Grazie.....!


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, rimettiti sul binario giusto.
> Le storie parallele sono qualcosa di deplorevole proprio e di uno squallore immenso.
> Il solo pensarci ti dovrebbe disgustare...
> Non macchiare la tua coscienza e non fare al tuo compagno una cosa simile che non se la merita.


Diletta lo so....


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh... ma ci siamo dovuti spiegare per bene in privato:mrgreen:


Ti stava simpatico Pacciani....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> esatto non se ne esce ...
> per quello che penso che alla base chiunque di noi
> sia egoista ...
> quindi sempre per me è una parola nulla priva di significato concreto...


Giusto. Stronzo mi pare assai più pertinente. Scusa Feather.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente no,sono un uomo con pregi e difetti,con un pò troppo fumo all'altezza pacco...!



quindi non un messia 
ma un genio della lampada:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quando ti posso invitare a cena?


Senza un secondo fine naturalmente


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E perchè mai?Tu sei tu,il mondo andasse pure dove sta andando...d'altronde in un mondo dove tutto è normale..è normale che va tutto di merda.Ed io di quella merda proprio non voglio fare parte.



Infatti io me ne sono dissociata completamente.
Non ne voglio sapere di questo mondo di merda, e menomale che non mi ha lontanamente intaccata!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giusto. Stronzo mi pare assai più pertinente. Scusa Feather.



ecco si 
la trovo più piena di significato...brava:mrgreen:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ci hai pensato perchè rappresenta una soluzione che al momento è l'unica che ti sembra praticabile. Anzi, siccome non sei stupida, perchè è l'unica praticabile.
> 
> Da un lato perchè sei ben cosciente della situazione del tuo collega, dall'altro perchè conosci bene la tua e, forse, eviti di vederne i lati negativi che ti costringono ad instaurare certi pesanti compromessi.
> 
> Attenzione, non ti sto giudicando. Ti guardo per quello che sei, una persona libera e giovane che purtroppo rischia di trovarsi più incatenata di quanto lo è ora.


già è così...ma la mia storia ti assicuro che non ha gravi cose che non funzionano...
noi due stiamo bene insieme, ci capiamo, c'è dialogo, c'è sesso, c'è intesa...
ovviamente quanche incomprensione, qualche mancanza c'è...ma in quale rapporto non c'è? e quindi non è giustificato il fatto che io abbia ceduto così facilmente al mio collega...e che lo pensi così tanto...e che sia stata così bene con lui...


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



lunaiena ha detto:


> quindi non un messia
> ma un genio della lampada:rotfl:


Ecco,esatto e la lampada è bella grossa...!


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma pure io!!!
> E ancora adesso leggo cicciolina pur sapendo che é cucciolina.
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo in 3 maniaci...anche io ho letto

Cicciolina

BENVENUTA CARA 

Mi dispiace tesoro ma questo omino ha aspettato 3 anni

per BACIARTI...non era amore a PRIMA VISTA

........Collega con prole?......guai in vista!

Parla con il poveruomo che dorme con te la notte

digli che se non ti BACIA ti TI FARAI BACIARE da un tuo amico!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

con simpatia CORNUTA E FELICE


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Dieltta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti io me ne sono dissociata completamente.
> Non ne voglio sapere di questo mondo di merda, e menomale che non mi ha lontanamente intaccata!


Beata tu...a me ha intaccato eccome....!


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece andare a troie e togliersi uno sfizio è una figata.....
> 
> senza parole
> :sonar:




...nessuno ha mai parlato di "figata".
Semplicemente, abbiamo abolito la parola "disonestà". Infatti nessuno ha più bisogno di fare le cose alle spalle, che è cosa ignobile.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...nessuno ha mai parlato di "figata".
> Semplicemente, abbiamo abolito la parola "disonestà". Infatti nessuno ha più bisogno di fare le cose alle spalle, che è cosa ignobile.


Questione di gusti. Preferisco stare con un uomo che prende una sbandata per una che di uno che ha bisogno di svuotarsi il pisello con una qualunque purchè apra le gambe perchè pagata.
Ma ripeto sono gusti


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> già è così...ma la mia storia ti assicuro che non ha gravi cose che non funzionano...
> *noi due stiamo bene insieme, ci capiamo, c'è dialogo, c'è sesso, c'è intesa..*.
> ovviamente quanche incomprensione, qualche mancanza c'è...ma in quale rapporto non c'è? e quindi non è giustificato il fatto che io abbia ceduto così facilmente al mio collega...e che lo pensi così tanto...e che sia stata così bene con lui...




C'è tutto quello che ci deve essere in un buon rapporto.
Però manca un po' di adrenalina...quella te la dà soltanto la trasgressione.
Ma se dovessimo cedere tutte le volte che qualcuno ci fa qualche moina e per di più ci attrae...addio!
Quante corna si metterebbero.
Ma forse è proprio per questo che dilagano i tradimenti...


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questione di gusti. Preferisco stare con un uomo che prende una sbandata per una che di uno che ha bisogno di svuotarsi il pisello con una qualunque purchè apra le gambe perchè pagata.
> Ma ripeto sono gusti


su questo quoto approvo e sottoscrivo


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questione di gusti. Preferisco stare con un uomo che prende una sbandata per una che di uno che ha bisogno di svuotarsi il pisello con una qualunque purchè apra le gambe perchè pagata.
> Ma ripeto sono gusti




Estrema, come sempre...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'è tutto quello che ci deve essere in un buon rapporto.
> Però manca un po' di adrenalina...quella te la dà soltanto la trasgressione.
> Ma se dovessimo cedere tutte le volte che qualcuno ci fa qualche moina e per di più ci attrae...addio!
> Quante corna si metterebbero.
> Ma forse è proprio per questo che dilagano i tradimenti...


sì è vero non mancava nulla...se non quel romanticismo, quelle carezze, quelle coccole che lui non mi sa dare perchè di carattere non è così...ma si sforza, e ogni tanto ci riesce...


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ho detto che l'amore è statico
> ho detto che l'amore non può avere diverse sfacettature
> *l'amore è l'amore, per cui quando si ama non si hanno fantasie verso terze persone e per la persona che si ama si fa di tutto, perchè la si ama*



no.
Io non penso e vivo così.
Eppure Amo. e faccio tutto cio' che posso per la persona che sta con me. 

Eccole le sfumature.
Tu ami nel modo che hai scritto, io in un altro.
E chi sei tu per dire a me che il mio Amore non lo è?

Se non accetti le diverse sfumature allora si che sei "monolitico"
anche perchè la "monogamia" non è di tutti i popoli.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Estrema, come sempre...


Questo è, se poi anche tu ami colorare per digerire meglio fai bene
Io preferisco la realtà:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì è vero non mancava nulla...se non quel romanticismo, quelle carezze, quelle coccole che lui non mi sa dare perchè di carattere non è così...ma si sforza, e ogni tanto ci riesce...


gnaa faccio


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Io non penso e vivo così.
> Eppure Amo. e faccio tutto cio' che posso per la persona che sta con me.
> 
> ...


ho solo espresso una mia opinione
non ho detto che il tuo amore non lo sia, non mi permetto
come ho già detto, ho espresso solo una mia opinione


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è, se poi anche tu ami colorare per digerire meglio fai bene
> *Io preferisco la realtà*:smile:




Anch'io, credimi!


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il TUO modo di amare sarà così.



ecco


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*

Ognuno ama a modo suo,l'importante e che il nostro patner sia a conoscenza di come lo amiamo.....!Se il mio modo di amare e scotennare ogni culo che mi capita a tiro e la mia patner non sa che amo così....non è amare...ma prendere per il culo!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io, credimi!


Bene. non capisco perchè mi dai dell'estrema allora


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì è vero non mancava nulla...*se non quel romanticismo, quelle carezze, quelle coccole che lui non mi sa dare perchè di carattere non è così*...ma si sforza, e ogni tanto ci riesce...


:sbatti:


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì è vero non mancava nulla...se non quel romanticismo, quelle carezze, quelle coccole che lui non mi sa dare perchè di carattere non è così...ma si sforza, e ogni tanto ci riesce...




Allora, chiariamo subito una cosa che probabilmente, data la tua giovane età, non hai ancora appreso.
Anche ammesso che lui abbia l'animo romantico la magia di cui parli col tempo va a scemare, ma se l'amore è forte ci vuole molto poco per farla tornare, ma questo dipende da tutti e due e tutti e due lo devono volere.
E' bello anche alimentare quella fiammella...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì è vero non mancava nulla...se non quel romanticismo, quelle carezze, quelle coccole che lui non mi sa dare perchè di carattere non è così...ma si sforza, e ogni tanto ci riesce...


Così però diventi indifendibile.....


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> già è così...ma la mia storia ti assicuro che non ha gravi cose che non funzionano...
> noi due stiamo bene insieme, ci capiamo, c'è dialogo, c'è sesso, c'è intesa...
> ovviamente quanche incomprensione, qualche mancanza c'è...ma in quale rapporto non c'è? e quindi non è giustificato il fatto che io abbia ceduto così facilmente al mio collega...e che lo pensi così tanto...e che sia stata così bene con lui...


Evidentemente, qualcosa che non funziona o che manca nel tuo rapporto ufficiale c'è. Oppure qualcosa manca a te a prescindere dalla qualità del tuo rapporto.
Quello che mi ha stupito fin qui è questo concentrarsi sulle difficoltà della relazione extra a fronte di nessuna considerazione, o quasi, sulle ripercussioni e sul significato che questo tuo perseguire a testa bassa l'avventura con l'altro può avere sul tuo rapporto ufficiale. Quando scrivi che eri disposta a mettere a rischio tutto e quando ti "giustifichi" con chi ti "rimprovera" per il tuo atteggiamento verso il tuo compagno, lo fai con una nonchalance che faccio fatica ad associare con una persona che si trova in questa situazione per la prima volta ed inaspettatamente.
Evidentemente la tua storia con il tuo compagno non ti soddisfa così tanto, o ti sta semplicemente "stretta" per come è strutturata la vostra coppia; quindi, forse, con calma, sarebbe il caso di lavorarci su.


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così però diventi indifendibile.....


lo vedi :mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è, se poi anche tu ami colorare per digerire meglio fai bene
> Io preferisco la realtà:smile:


io preferisco stare con un VUOTAPISELLO occasionale

che con un tipo da SBANDATAFACILE
................................................


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bene. non capisco perchè mi dai dell'estrema allora



Perché lo scenario che hai dipinto è estremo, ma tanto tanto...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché lo scenario che hai dipinto è estremo, ma tanto tanto...



spiegami, se vuoi


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> io preferisco stare con un VUOTAPISELLO occasionale
> 
> che con un tipo da SBANDATAFACILE
> ................................................


Vuota pisello?Svotapisello....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> io preferisco stare con un VUOTAPISELLO occasionale
> 
> che con un tipo da SBANDATAFACILE
> ................................................



liberissima ci mancherebbe
Ripeto ognuno ha i propri gusti.
Basta che non si fa passare i primi per brave persone che ogni tanto si levano uno sfizio, e insomma conosciamo gli uomini non possono farne a meno, e quello che prende la sbandata diventa un pezzo di merda o un rovina famiglie


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ognuno ama a modo suo,l'importante e che il nostro patner sia a conoscenza di come lo amiamo.....!Se il mio modo di amare e scotennare ogni culo che mi capita a tiro e la mia patner non sa che amo così....non è amare...ma prendere per il culo!


preciso e puntuale


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuota pisello?Svotapisello....!:rotfl:


vuota, forse nel senso di vuotarlo completamente senza lasciare rimasugli di sorta
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> spiegami, se vuoi



Perché non è come pensi tu.
Siamo in armonia. Se e quando interverranno esigenze e problemi se ne parlerà, molto molto tranquillamente.
I problemi gravi sono altri, per me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

:fischio:





farfalla ha detto:


> Così però diventi indifendibile.....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché non è come pensi tu.
> Siamo in armonia. Se e quando interverranno esigenze e problemi se ne parlerà, molto molto tranquillamente.
> I problemi gravi sono altri, per me.


Ma io non sto parlando dell'armonia e sono ben lieta che ci sia

Io sto parlando di quello che per te è squallido quando poi lo autorizzeresti ad andare a puttane. Per me è più squallido questo


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> liberissima ci mancherebbe
> Ripeto ognuno ha i propri gusti.
> Basta che non si fa passare i primi per brave persone che ogni tanto si levano uno sfizio, e insomma conosciamo gli uomini non possono farne a meno, e quello che prende la sbandata diventa un pezzo di merda o un rovina famiglie


nessuna brava persona...personalmente ho perdonato il VUOTAPISELLO
e ho lasciato il tipo dalla SBANDATAFACILE

questione di gusti...l'unico fedele (ULTIMO )era gia' occupato
...e con prole....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :fischio:



antipatica come la tua nipotina qui sopra:blank:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> nessuna brava persona...personalmente ho perdonato il VUOTAPISELLO
> e ho lasciato il tipo dalla SBANDATAFACILE
> 
> questione di gusti...l'unico fedele (ULTIMO )era gia' occupato
> ...e con prole....:rotfl::rotfl:


e' un discorso molto diverso da quello di Diletta:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> antipatica come la tua nipotina qui sopra:blank:


e questo è niente. Avevo già preparato un'ipodermica con l'antifacocerina


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così però diventi indifendibile.....


perchè? lui non è mai stato una persona dolce....
purtroppo a me è mancato molto, mi sono "abituata" negli anni...ma io sono l'opposto e questa
mancanza l'ho sentita eccome...ho provato a dirglielo, a parlarne, ma è stato inutile...


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vuota, forse nel senso di vuotarlo completamente senza lasciare rimasugli di sorta
> :rotfl::rotfl:


VUOTARE...senza fare PIPI' ....capito adesso?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perchè? lui non è mai stato una persona dolce....
> purtroppo a me è mancato molto, mi sono "abituata" negli anni...ma io sono l'opposto e questa
> mancanza l'ho sentita eccome...ho provato a dirglielo, a parlarne, ma è stato inutile...


se questa sua mancanza di dolcezza la risenti particolarmente, perchè sei andata a convivere con lui?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> VUOTARE...senza fare PIPI' ....capito adesso?:rotfl::rotfl:


no, non capisco
ti spieghi meglio? :rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se questa sua mancanza di dolcezza la risenti particolarmente, perchè sei andata a convivere con lui?


perchè lo amo...
e non è perfetto ma lo amo....
se non lo capite va bene comunque...che ci posso fare?
Ci penso al mio rapporto è ovvio che ci penso...ma non so cosa mi sia preso, volevo provare a vivermi questa storia che mi era capitata...ma per voi sono una stronza insensile egoista...e forse è vero...


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ok capito...
> ma qui proprio non ci arrivamo al sesso...
> quindi resteremo sempre col dubbio di come sarebbe stato...



Per certi versi è meglio, puoi sempre immaginare una cosa meravigliosa mentre nella realtà chissà.....tienilo come un bel sogno da rispolverare quando e se ti sentirai sola.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perchè? lui non è mai stato una persona dolce....
> purtroppo a me è mancato molto, mi sono "abituata" negli anni...ma io sono l'opposto e questa
> mancanza l'ho sentita eccome...ho provato a dirglielo, a parlarne, ma è stato inutile...


Perchè siamo passati da voglio una storia, voglio andarci a letto ecc ecc a ho bisogno di dolcezza e romanticismo......


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perchè lo amo...
> e non è perfetto ma lo amo....
> se non lo capite va bene comunque...che ci posso fare?
> Ci penso al mio rapporto è ovvio che ci penso...ma non so cosa mi sia preso, volevo provare a vivermi questa storia che mi era capitata...ma per voi sono una stronza insensile egoista...e forse è vero...


mi guardo bene dal darti della stronza insensibile
sto ai fatti, a ciò che ci racconti
però potevi trovartene uno con un bel cazzo invece della lumachina


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ti ha detto che se non avesse figli sarebbe più determinato.  Proprio perchè non vi mettereste mai insieme rischiate di incasinarvi oltre, più lui che tu.
> 
> Se andate avanti tutta questa storia diventerà un calvario.


Aggiungerei che per essere fedifraghi e gestire storie parallele bisogna esserci attrezzati. Mi pare che lui non sia attrezzato all'uopo.


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e' un discorso molto diverso da quello di Diletta:smile:


Scusatemi l'intervento non pertinente...
ma sono intervenuta perche' fatico a 
riconoscermi in un soggetto tollerante
nei confronti di ogni sorta di tradimento.
Mi ritrovo a comprendere situazioni che 
mai avrei sopportato in passato...
Fiorella Mannoia cantava ...Come si cambia per non Morire!


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> no, non capisco
> ti spieghi meglio? :rotfl:


Fatti mandare una foto dalla moglie di Danny e poi prova a casa..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusatemi l'intervento non pertinente...
> ma sono intervenuta perche' fatico a
> riconoscermi in un soggetto tollerante
> nei confronti di ogni sorta di tradimento.
> ...


Ma figurati. Intervieni quando vuoi
Era per chiarire che rispettavo la tua idea diversa della mia e che il mio discorso era rivolto a Diletta che pur pensandola come te non riesce a evitare di fare commenti sprezzanti verso chi agisce diversamente


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perchè lo amo...
> e non è perfetto ma lo amo....
> se non lo capite va bene comunque...che ci posso fare?
> Ci penso al mio rapporto è ovvio che ci penso...ma non so cosa mi sia preso, volevo provare a vivermi questa storia che mi era capitata...ma per voi sono una stronza insensile egoista...e forse è vero...


Non si puo'amare una persona solo per un bacio,non si puo'amare l'uomo di un'altra donna.
Tu l'amore manco sai cosa sia....io alla mia ''amica''voglio un bene dell'anima,tra l'altro ci siamo appena chiariti.
Ripartiamo senza aspettative.
E storia poco intensa,pero'parliamo ormai di due anni e mezzo.Ma'''ti amo''mai l'ho detto, e mai lo diro',sarebbe insulto e mancanza di rispetto,a mia moglie.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Fatti mandare una foto dalla moglie di Danny e poi prova a casa..:rotfl::rotfl:


non ho capito ma poco importa


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perchè lo amo...
> e non è perfetto ma lo amo....
> se non lo capite va bene comunque...che ci posso fare?
> Ci penso al mio rapporto è ovvio che ci penso...ma non so cosa mi sia preso, *volevo provare a vivermi questa storia *che mi era capitata...*ma per voi sono una stronza insensile egoista...e forse è vero*...


diciamo che non ti proporrei per il premio compagna/moglie dell'anno...


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Sono una egoista ok... Non è permesso avere un attimo di confusione eh?  Guai!! Sempre tutto ordinato perfetto mai nessuna esitazione,nessun dubbio...



beati loro...


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, chiariamo subito una cosa che probabilmente, data la tua giovane età, non hai ancora appreso.
> Anche ammesso che lui abbia l'animo romantico la magia di cui parli col tempo va a scemare, ma se l'amore è forte ci vuole molto poco per farla tornare, ma questo dipende da tutti e due e tutti e due lo devono volere.
> E' bello anche alimentare quella fiammella...


Scusate, ma sono l'unica a non ritenere 36 anni una "giovane eta'"?

Io a 36 anni avevo un ex marito e un figlio, e un secondo figlio in arrivo con il nuovo compagno......


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non si puo'amare una persona solo per un bacio,non si puo'amare l'uomo di un'altra donna.
> Tu l'amore manco sai cosa sia....io alla mia ''amica''voglio un bene dell'anima,tra l'altro ci siamo appena chiariti.
> Ripartiamo senza aspettative.
> E storia poco intensa,pero'parliamo ormai di due anni e mezzo.Ma'''ti amo''mai l'ho detto, e mai lo diro',sarebbe insulto e mancanza di rispetto,a mia moglie.


se leggi bene hop scritto che AMO IL MIO COMPAGNO!!!

e' stato il mio collega che ha detto a me che mi ama tanto...io a lui NO e penso non lo dirò mai...


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che fai, ti metti a cavillare?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo che non ti proporrei per il premio compagna/moglie dell'anno...


bhè questo lo accetto ;-)


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si è permesso ...
> e non sei egoista ...almeno non più di molti altri...
> sei umana ...



verde mio.
Sono stufa di tutti questi cyborg.
:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Il punto*

secondo me.....poi magari sbaglio...
e' che non si finsice in queste situazioni cosi....senza sapere quali siano le conseguenze....
dal momento in cui inizia sentire un interesse che poi e' recirpoco, allora c'e' poco da star tranquilli....proprio perche la carne e' debole e l essere umano e' fatto per sbagliare, e poi tornare indietro....
si sa, non e' cosa nuova.....se il colega di lavoro per cui tu dici innocentemente di non aver mai provato nulla, ti corteggia e ti lusinga...poi non puoi cascare da pero....e dire: oh, ma cosa mi e' mai successo? nun ce devi sta, manco mezzo secondo.....a meno che non ti faccia impazzarire, hai le idee chiare, torni a casa dal compagno e dici: compagno, amico di merende, sto provando questo...
io non vorrei un uomo debole al mio fianco....un uomo che mi dice: e' successo perche e' stato un momento di debolezza...non vorrei che succedesse proprio ma se cazzarola deve succedere che non sia per debolezza.....

non so.....voi a quanto pare siete piu bravi a giudicare, no JB?


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perchè lo amo...
> e non è perfetto ma lo amo....
> se non lo capite va bene comunque...che ci posso fare?
> Ci penso al mio rapporto è ovvio che ci penso...ma non so cosa mi sia preso, volevo provare a vivermi questa storia che mi era capitata...ma per voi sono una stronza insensile egoista...e forse è vero...


Nessuno giudica ...fai come ti pare...ma Tesoro non

venderci una BOCCATA D'ARIA per una STORIA D'AMORE STILNOVISTA.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Nessuno giudica ...fai come ti pare...ma Tesoro non
> 
> venderci una* BOCCATA D'ARIA *per una STORIA D'AMORE STILNOVISTA.


Voglio Annuccia.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> nessuna brava persona...personalmente ho perdonato il VUOTAPISELLO
> e ho lasciato il tipo dalla SBANDATAFACILE
> 
> questione di gusti...l'unico fedele (ULTIMO )era gia' occupato
> ...e con prole....:rotfl::rotfl:



Chi è l'unico fedele?

parli del nick qui?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

*veramente*

io sarei fedele....sempre stata
ma capisco che non va di moda


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi è l'unico fedele?
> 
> parli del nick qui?


Scherzavo...dai


----------



## sienne (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 

ehhh è facile trovare motivi, perché un tipo di traditore sia "peggiore" dell'altro ... 
basta che il peggiore non sia quello che abbiamo noi ... e così ... ci si può consolare ... 
c'è di peggio ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scherzavo...dai


ah, ok...:mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io sarei fedele....sempre stata
> ma capisco che non va di moda


MISS ACACIA

ecco ne abbiamo trovata UNA


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Voglio Annuccia.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> MISS ACACIA
> 
> ecco ne abbiamo trovata UNA


ma c'è anche Sbriciolata, Diletta....
I fedeli veri esistono su questo forum.

Sembra incredibile ma sembrano essere la maggioranza...




paura


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> MISS ACACIA
> 
> ecco ne abbiamo trovata UNA


avoja....


----------



## sienne (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma c'è anche Sbriciolata, Diletta....
> I fedeli veri esistono su questo forum.
> 
> Sembra incredibile ma sembrano essere la maggioranza...
> ...



Ciao 

attenta cara ... :mrgreen:
tutto è possibile ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> attenta cara ... :mrgreen:
> tutto è possibile ...
> ...


... e dopo un post del genere, inevitabilmente, scatta il gossip...


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> attenta cara ... :mrgreen:
> tutto è possibile ...
> ...





la maggioranza su questo sito intendo.
Poi nella realtà sono in netta minoranza.

patate&uccelli docet


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh è facile trovare motivi, perché un tipo di traditore sia "peggiore" dell'altro ...
> basta che il peggiore non sia quello che abbiamo noi ... e così ... ci si può consolare ...
> ...


Una sicurezza CERTA e' rimanere SINGLE
Cerchi ..cerchi..provi ...cambi ...la perfezione non esiste
.....meglio non arrendersi...riprovare...
mi piace avere una figura maschile accanto..saro' pazza?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e dopo un post del genere, inevitabilmente, scatta il gossip...



...hai tradito?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> se leggi bene hop scritto che AMO IL MIO COMPAGNO!!!
> 
> e' stato il mio collega che ha detto a me che mi ama tanto...io a lui NO e penso non lo dirò mai...


Hai ragione,leggo male x definizione.allora l'idiota e'il tuo amante...che straparla...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hai tradito?


sono nell'impossibilità di farlo. Però posso sempre sputare, se ti aggrada.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Una sicurezza CERTA e' rimanere SINGLE
> Cerchi ..cerchi..provi ...cambi ...la perfezione non esiste
> .....meglio non arrendersi...riprovare...
> mi piace avere una figura maschile accanto..saro' pazza?



no. Pure a me piace avere una figura maschile accanto.
Che sia una figura mia che faccia un noi.
Mi piace molto anche stare da sola, alla fine mi sento single nell anima, ma Mattia ha apportato una specie di miracolo.
E quando non c'è mi manca.
Prima di conoscere lui pensavo non esistesse un uomo in grado di starmi accanto, o semplicemente un uomo per cui avrei potuto apportare dei cambiamenti in me in maniera naturale.






SORPRESA!!!!!


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hai tradito?


MISS ACACIA UNA,DILETTA DUE...SBRICIOLATA ..la inserisco o no!


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono nell'impossibilità di farlo. Però posso sempre sputare, se ti aggrada.



se sputi su un cazzo randagio te l'abbuono come tradimento.
Che sballo.
Organizziamo per natale lo sputo sul cazzo?
(io ceffo sempre mira e sputo nell ombelico...mah...devo mettere gli occhiali. Ormai l'età è quella che è)


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> MISS ACACIA UNA,DILETTA DUE...SBRICIOLATA ..la inserisco o no!


si. Inseriscila.
Poi c'è Tesla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se sputi su un cazzo randagio te l'abbuono come tradimento.
> Che sballo.
> Organizziamo per natale lo sputo sul cazzo?
> (io ceffo sempre mira e sputo nell ombelico...mah...devo mettere gli occhiali. Ormai l'età è quella che è)


Se passa da qui Feather, gli viene uno smalvino.


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il fatto di voler far sesso con uno col quale riesci anche a scherzare e parlare non è poi così inusuale, eh?
> E comunque, cucciolì... non venirla a raccontare a me.
> Non è che uno zompa addosso alla collega di lavoro se non sa di andare a botta sicura.
> Essù.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lui e lei sono colleghi.
> Entrambi impegnati.
> Lui la limona all'improvviso.
> Lei si aspetta di venire inchiodata brutalmente alla scrivania e ingroppata come se non ci fosse un domani.
> ...


Aho sei stato bravissimo .. Ottima sintesi ( ti invidio un po') :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

*io*

ne ho avute di occasioni.....
alcuni uomini li ho rovati moolto piu che attraenti....
ma so bene cio che voglio.....e cosa vorro in futuro e non lo rovino certo per una botta e via...
ho voluto quest uomo con tutta l anima il cuore il copro la mente.....e l ho avuto....e mi basta....
incomprensioni, cose che mancano ci sono....ma tutto e' il resto....je da na pista......

e' l uomo perfetto per me....e io ringrazio ogni giorno...chi non lo so....ma ringrazio


----------



## sienne (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Una sicurezza CERTA e' rimanere SINGLE
> Cerchi ..cerchi..provi ...cambi ...la perfezione non esiste
> .....meglio non arrendersi...riprovare...
> mi piace avere una figura maschile accanto..saro' pazza?



Ciao 

dipende cosa cerchi ... 

avere qualcuno accanto può essere molto bello. 
sta a te, non puntare tutto su una carta ... 
credo, chi si è "bruciato" una volta ... 
mantiene una certa sfera per se e sà
la vita e i percorsi sono imprevedibili ... 

e con casca più dal pero ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento *subito*, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito. In ogni caso stai certa che tranne rarissime eccezioni tutti qui o hanno dato o hanno ricevuto o entrambe le cose. Quindi i tuoi auguri di non provare mai certe esperienze puoi rimetterteli in saccoccia.
> 
> Detto questo, qui ti stanno dicendo tutti, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli  Che siete due deficienti. Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome. Vi e' partito l'ormone. *Fatevi sta trombata e buonanotte.* Ma, essendo colleghi, non e' una buona idea, perche' sono casini.
> 
> Queste storie non finiscono mai bene, stanne certa.



Divina, il problema è che non gli tira, quello che purtroppo ha funzionato bene ai nostri mariti a  questo collega non va.


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. Pure a me piace avere una figura maschile accanto.
> Che sia una figura mia che faccia un noi.
> Mi piace molto anche stare da sola, alla fine mi sento single nell anima, ma Mattia ha apportato una specie di miracolo.
> E quando non c'è mi manca.
> ...


wow..bene...non si cerca un uomo a tutti i costi

anche essere LIBERISSIME e' una bella sensazione

se poi incontri un uomo GENTILE,BELLO,ATTENTO,COLTO:up:
rinunci alla liberta' totale..........................................

Troppo bello per essere vero ...ho riscontrato un difetto
ma non lo cambio...la garanzia e' scaduta.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Inseriscila.
> Poi c'è Tesla.


Tesla...allora sono QUATTRO...solo donne?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Senti cucciolina o cicciolina che dir si voglia. *Questo e' un portale su cui ci si confronta principalmente sull'esperienza del tradimento subito, e' ammessa e gradita la partecipazione di persone che hanno tradito. *In ogni caso stai certa che tranne rarissime eccezioni tutti qui o hanno dato o hanno ricevuto o entrambe le cose. Quindi i tuoi auguri di non provare mai certe esperienze puoi rimetterteli in saccoccia.
> 
> Detto questo, qui ti stanno dicendo tutti, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli  Che siete due deficienti. Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome. Vi e' partito l'ormone. Fatevi sta trombata e buonanotte. Ma, essendo colleghi, non e' una buona idea, perche' sono casini.
> 
> Queste storie non finiscono mai bene, stanne certa.


No. Questo qui è un sito a tema tradimento con sottotitolo "Il Portale dell'Indedeltà". Così, tout court. Principalmente blablabla un cazzo di nulla. Non è vero. Quello che è verò è che spesso e volentieri quel sito ha un forum di piagnoni, mica no. Ma è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> se poi incontri un uomo GENTILE,BELLO,ATTENTO,COLTO:up:


E' gay.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' gay.


Tu parli così perchè ti vesti come un pecorale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Tesla...allora sono QUATTRO...solo donne?:rotfl::rotfl:


naaaa, ci sono anche maschietti.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu parli così perchè ti vesti come un pecorale.


No  E' lo Yak che puzza


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' gay.


No gli piacciono le Zoccole :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' gay.


o è un serial killer, in realtà.


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaa, ci sono anche maschietti.


Chi sono?  ...Il Conte NO.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> No gli piacciono le Zoccole :rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè ma allora il problema è il tuo.

BELLO, ATTENTO, GENTILE, COLTO mica esclude a priori eventuale predilezione per zoccolame vario. 

Sempre detto, se una è convinta che dopo essere andato in bagno lascio un profumo di sandalo e mughetto con un sottofondo di pino silvestre, il problema è il suo, mica delle mie feci che puzzano.


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti era la mia opinione :mrgreen:


E che ne vuoi sapere, magari una coppia di scambisti sa amare più di te.

Perché l'amore, per esserci, dovrebbe avere come requisito il possesso esclusivo del corpo dell'altro?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> wow..bene...non si cerca un uomo a tutti i costi
> 
> anche essere LIBERISSIME e' una bella sensazione
> 
> ...



ma se incontri un uomo bello, intelligente, colto e attento non hai bisogno di rinunciare alla tua libertà.
Anche i più fighi alla fine diventano "normali"


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Chi sono? ...Il Conte NO.


bhe ci sono Daniele, Danny, Kikko, Erab... poi Bender, naturalmente... poi... eagle... adesso non me ne vengono altri


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Chi sono?  ...Il Conte NO.



no. Il conte direi di no.

Mi trovi impreparata perchè non saprei...
Conosco solo i traditori. O che hanno tradito.

Sbriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, chi sono i fedeli maschi di questo forum?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Alla 75esima pagina ho smesso di leggere ... Mi son sentita fantozziana e no buono :carneval: Comunque ho capito che avete fatto a fette cucciolina  Cattivi/e  ... La quale mi sembra si sia dileguata


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> o è un serial killer, in realtà.


Uno stronzo di SEPOLCROIMBIANCATO!


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe ci sono Daniele, Danny, Kikko, Erab... poi Bender, naturalmente... poi... eagle... adesso non me ne vengono altri



giusto!

Non te ne vengono in mente altri perchè non ce ne sono più...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla 75esima pagina ho smesso di leggere ... Mi son sentita fantozziana e no buono :carneval: Comunque ho capito che avete fatto a fette cucciolina  Cattivi/e  ... La quale mi sembra si sia dileguata


Ma figurati.
Te la dò 3-1: lui ci riprova, lei ci riciccia.


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe ci sono Daniele, Danny, Kikko, Erab... poi Bender, naturalmente... poi... eagle... adesso non me ne vengono altri


GRAZIE siamo a 10 che numerone...con me 11 ma non per molto forse.
Naturalmente parlo di fedelta' attuale .....
non di persona che nella sua vita
non ha mai tradito.


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> giusto!
> 
> Non te ne vengono in mente altri perchè non ce ne sono più...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::up::up::up:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

*...*

RINGRAZIO TUTTI per i vostri commenti...
alcuni mi hanno aiutata e fatto ragionare, altri meno, ma vi ringrazio comunque...
Per ora siamo in pausa e credo che le cose rimarranno così perchè comunque lui ha preso davvero troppa paura e non è riuscito a gestirla, e credo sia meglio così per entrambi...comunque vi farò sapere se ci sono ddegli sviluppi nel frattempo!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> RINGRAZIO TUTTI per i vostri commenti...
> alcuni mi hanno aiutata e fatto ragionare, altri meno, ma vi ringrazio comunque...
> Per ora siamo in pausa e credo che le cose rimarranno così perchè comunque lui ha preso davvero troppa paura e non è riuscito a gestirla, e credo sia meglio così per entrambi...comunque vi farò sapere se ci sono ddegli sviluppi nel frattempo!


Cià.


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma figurati.
> Te la dò 3-1: lui ci riprova, lei ci riciccia.


ahahahah inizia il toto scommesse...
no non credo andrà così...vedremo ;-)


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe ci sono *Daniele*, Danny, Kikko, Erab... poi *Bender*, naturalmente... poi... eagle... adesso non me ne vengono altri


Almeno in un paio di casi è gente con evidentissimi problemi.


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> GRAZIE siamo a 10 che numerone...con me 11 ma non per molto forse.
> Naturalmente parlo di fedelta' attuale .....
> non di persona che nella sua vita
> non ha mai tradito.


14 anni dal tradimento, con pentimento... Posso classificarmi fedele?


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla 75esima pagina ho smesso di leggere ... Mi son sentita fantozziana e no buono :carneval: Comunque ho capito che avete fatto a fette cucciolina  Cattivi/e  ... La quale mi sembra si sia dileguata


Non dirmi che abbiamo fatto fuggire la fanciulla

Cucciolina ritorna...parlaci del figo...il tuo convivente

ho un debole per il bel tenebroso..tanto se ci baciamo

in bocca mica succede niente...oppure il tuo lui arriva al dunque!

No..no ...poi i fedeli sono solo 10...aiuto:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> 14 anni dal tradimento, con pentimento... Posso classificarmi fedele?


No.


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> perchè lo amo...
> e non è perfetto ma lo amo....
> se non lo capite va bene comunque...che ci posso fare?
> Ci penso al mio rapporto è ovvio che ci penso...ma non so cosa mi sia preso, volevo provare a vivermi questa storia che mi era capitata...ma per voi sono una stronza insensile egoista...e forse è vero...


No, secondo me non sei una strega, piuttosto una persona molto immatura.
Investi troppo in questa cazzata.
Non tutti la penseranno come me, ma a 36 anni non sei più una ragazzina e dovresti dedicarti a rendere confortevole il tuo nido, a maggior ragione se ci sono problemi, e se desideri figli, pensarci ora.
Te invece stai qui a pensare perché al tuo collega non gli si drizza...
Ma che te frega.


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


In base alle regole di Daniela, mi risultava di si


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> In base alle regole di Daniela, mi risultava di si


Devo essermele perse per strada. In cosa consistono? Ma Daniela è un cespuglio in fiamme nel deserto?


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> RINGRAZIO TUTTI per i vostri commenti...
> alcuni mi hanno aiutata e fatto ragionare, altri meno, ma vi ringrazio comunque...
> Per ora siamo in pausa e credo che le cose rimarranno così perchè comunque lui ha preso davvero troppa paura e non è riuscito a gestirla, e credo sia meglio così per entrambi...comunque vi farò sapere se ci sono ddegli sviluppi nel frattempo!


Ok, facci sapere.
Buona serata!


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> 14 anni dal tradimento, con pentimento... Posso classificarmi fedele?


Per me ASSOLUTAMENTE SI!:up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma figurati.
> Te la dò 3-1: lui ci riprova, lei ci riciccia.


ah si che lei sia senziente non era in dubbio ma lui per riprovare deve esser sicuro di riuscire a concludere in un certo qual modo, no?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> 14 anni dal tradimento, con pentimento... Posso classificarmi fedele?


Se hai tradito no ... :mrgreen: Anche se ti sei pentito( hai usato il cilicio?) ..È come l'anamnesi dal medico ... Hai avuto la varicella ? Si bene mica si cancella il dato di fatto :carneval:


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo essermele perse per strada. In cosa consistono? Ma Daniela è un cespuglio in fiamme nel deserto?


MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA :rotfl::rotfl:


All'epoca ebbi più o meno la stessa reazione, senza faccine.


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se hai tradito no ... :mrgreen: Anche se ti sei pentito( hai usato il cilicio?) ..È come l'anamnesi dal medico ... Hai avuto la varicella ? Si bene mica si cancella il dato di fatto :carneval:


Si parlava di attualmente fedeli... Pensavo scattasse una specie di prescrizione 
Niente cilicio... In ginocchio sui ceci...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Si parlava di attualmente fedeli... Pensavo scattasse una specie di prescrizione
> Niente cilicio... In ginocchio sui ceci...


Ma ti sgamò? Oppure dopo mezz'ora confessasti il fatto, come nella migliore tradizione dello svantaggio?


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti sgamò? Oppure dopo mezz'ora confessasti il fatto, come nella migliore tradizione dello svantaggio?


Una cosa a metà strada.... Me la cavo con l'omissione, ma sono scarso a mentire... A domanda diretta...


----------



## danielacala (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Si parlava di attualmente fedeli... Pensavo scattasse una specie di prescrizione
> Niente cilicio... In ginocchio sui ceci...


Ciao a tutti ...vado al lavoro..mi hai dato un'idea cucino ZUPPA DI CECI al CILICIO


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, secondo me non sei una strega, piuttosto una persona molto immatura.
> Investi troppo in questa cazzata.
> Non tutti la penseranno come me, ma a 36 anni non sei più una ragazzina e dovresti dedicarti a rendere confortevole il tuo nido, a maggior ragione se ci sono problemi, e se desideri figli, pensarci ora.
> Te invece stai qui a pensare perché al tuo collega non gli si drizza...
> ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti sgamò? Oppure dopo mezz'ora confessasti il fatto, come nella migliore tradizione dello svantaggio?


Svantaggio nel senso di ritardo mentale o di posizione difficile?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Svantaggio nel senso di ritardo mentale o di posizione difficile?


Conoscendo un po' Jb opto per la prima


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Si parlava di attualmente fedeli... Pensavo scattasse una specie di prescrizione
> Niente cilicio... In ginocchio sui ceci...


Ah ma io non ho  il dente avvelenato pur facendo parte dei traditi ... Ogni storia è a se  Però a che i ceci :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, secondo me non sei una strega, piuttosto una persona molto immatura.
> Investi troppo in questa cazzata.
> Non tutti la penseranno come me, ma a 36 anni non sei più una ragazzina e dovresti dedicarti a rendere confortevole il tuo nido, a maggior ragione se ci sono problemi, e se desideri figli, pensarci ora.
> Te invece stai qui a pensare perché al tuo collega non gli si drizza...
> Ma che te frega.


niente verdi per te.....gia te ne ho dati troppi.....guarda come brilli...
cmq ti quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Una cosa a metà strada.... Me la cavo con l'omissione, ma sono scarso a mentire... A domanda diretta...


Bravo mentire ad oltranza non giova mai :smile:


----------



## Leda (3 Dicembre 2013)

*@Sbri*

Ma cos'è uno_ smalvino_?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravo mentire ad oltranza non giova mai :smile:



vero bisogna sempre dire la verita'......


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma cos'è uno_ smalvino_?


Boh  chi lo ha scritto ?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero bisogna sempre dire la verita'......


Soprattutto se la persona già sa ... Mentire è da fessi


----------



## Leda (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh  chi lo ha scritto ?


Sbriciolata, infatti la domanda era rivolta a lei


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, infatti la domanda era rivolta a lei


Leda e'dialetto bolognese,tipo ''prendersi uno spavento''


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, infatti la domanda era rivolta a lei


Ops ( non avevo letto il titolo del post) :carneval: SBRIIIIIIII :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero bisogna sempre dire la verita'......


Ma sarai....


----------



## Leda (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Leda e'dialetto bolognese,tipo ''prendersi uno spavento''


Grazie, Lothar


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, secondo me non sei una strega, piuttosto una persona molto immatura.
> Investi troppo in questa cazzata.
> Non tutti la penseranno come me, ma a 36 anni non sei più una ragazzina e dovresti dedicarti a rendere confortevole il tuo nido, a maggior ragione se ci sono problemi, e se desideri figli, pensarci ora.
> Te invece stai qui a pensare perché al tuo collega non gli si drizza...
> Ma che te frega.


Quoto.
Al limite viviti delle relazioni parallele, ma senza tutte 'ste paranoie.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sarai....


ma certo Tebe,mai tradire la fiducia del coniuge..nessun sotterfugio...si fa'così no?


----------



## tesla (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ognuno ama a modo suo,l'importante e che il nostro patner sia a conoscenza di come lo amiamo.....!Se il mio modo di amare e scotennare ogni culo che mi capita a tiro e la mia patner non sa che amo così....non è amare...ma prendere per il culo!


si può mettere questa frase come banner sopra l'intestazione del forum?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo Tebe,mai tradire la fiducia del coniuge..nessun sotterfugio...si fa'così no?




ovvio


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo Tebe,mai tradire la fiducia del coniuge..nessun sotterfugio...si fa'così no?


Che fava :mrgreen: non mi dire che se per caso venissi scoperto col sedere di fuori saresti così strullo da inventarti stronzate?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai a scherza io quelli antipatici manco li quoto :mrgreen: io ho una mia teoria il coso ha cominciato ad aver problemi di tiraggio e vuol capire se dipende dalla moglie  o da lui ... Come fare ??? :mrgreen: Deve fare una prova ... Solo che ha strizza ... Se fallisce tu capisci che la cosa si complica moltoooooo :mrgreen:


:up:
Un'amica di una mia collega ha fatto un filo sperticato a un tizio sposato per un anno.
Alla fine il tizio ha ceduto.
Mentre armeggiavano in macchina, lui fa "Mettimi il preservativo".
Lei ci ha provato ma non lo trovava.
Il coso*, non il preservativo.
Ha però accettato un secondo incontro.
Non so gli sviluppi perché non ho avuto occasione di parlare confidenzialmente con la collega.






* coso non è per censura ma perché sarebbe offensivo per la categoria chiamarlo cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Un'amica di una mia collega ha fatto un filo sperticato a un tizio sposato per un anno.
> Alla fine il tizio ha ceduto.
> Mentre armeggiavano in macchina, lui fa "Mettimi il preservativo".
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: Grande la tua specifica ... E si ma qui se dici che un uomo può aver problemi di tiraggio si scandalizzano  Altro che i tabù'


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> una domanda:
> te l'ha ordinato il medico di andare avanti col collega?
> no chiedo, magari è una terapia salvavita e non potete farne a meno altrimenti stramazzate carbonizzati al suolo.
> mi domando io, se bastano due solenni cagate ----> bacetti, sospiretti, abbraccini, telefonatine, minchiatine da adolescenti in calore, per buttare nel gabinetto TUTTO quello che il vostro partner vi ha dato.
> ...


Tu sei una moralista e si sa.:mexican:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> si può mettere questa frase come banner sopra l'intestazione del forum?


_Ognuno lavora a modo suo,l'importante e che il nostro datore di lavoro sia a conoscenza di come lavoriamo.....!Se il mio modo di lavorare è rispondere messaggini privati ogni volta che mi arrivano e il mio datore di lavoro non sa che lavoro così....non è lavorare...ma prendere per il culo!

_Mettiamo sta frase come banner davanti alla tua scrivania?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Grande la tua specifica ... E si ma qui se dici che un uomo può aver problemi di tiraggio si scandalizzano  Altro che i tabù'


Da che mondo è mondo, il creapopoli non vuole problemi di testa. Il tipo di Cucciolina in testa c'ha un libro di geometria sano sano, non un problema solo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da che mondo è mondo, il creapopoli non vuole problemi di testa. Il tipo di Cucciolina in testa c'ha un libro di geometria sano sano, non un problema solo.


Ma infatti secondo me ha un blocco mentale :mrgreen: E se cucciola continua a girargli intorno è la moglie lo assilla ... Non migliora ... Almeno per ora


----------



## tesla (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei una moralista e si sa.:mexican:


no se permetti sono una Bruciaculo.
e solo a grande fatica e con prove di lealtà ti potrei ammettere nel gruppo.



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> _Ognuno lavora a modo suo,l'importante e che il nostro datore di lavoro sia a conoscenza di come lavoriamo.....!Se il mio modo di lavorare è rispondere messaggini privati ogni volta che mi arrivano e il mio datore di lavoro non sa che lavoro così....non è lavorare...ma prendere per il culo!
> 
> _Mettiamo sta frase come banner davanti alla tua scrivania?


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti secondo me ha un blocco mentale :mrgreen: E se cucciola continua a girargli intorno è la moglie lo assilla ... Non migliora ... Almeno per ora


sì sono certa che è questo il suo problema principale...
lui pensava di farcela con entrambe molto probabilmente e invece non ce la fa con nessuna delle due e questo lo ha traumatizzato e non sa come uscirne...
Io lo lascio tranquillo, ci sentiamo solo per lavoro quando necessario...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì sono certa che è questo il suo problema principale...
> lui pensava di farcela con entrambe molto probabilmente e invece non ce la fa con nessuna delle due e questo lo ha traumatizzato e non sa come uscirne...
> Io lo lascio tranquillo, ci sentiamo solo per lavoro quando necessario...


Pensavo fossi sparita :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Il collega è sbroccato, ma io parlavo in generale: se la cosa avesse avuto un decorso normale (senza perdita della bussola da parte del collega), *non vedo perchè biasimarla*.


A titolo informativo (senza alcuna polemica) cos'è biasimabile, per te, in tema di relazioni tra adulti consenzienti?


----------



## Leda (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Verde!*



tesla ha detto:


>



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì sono certa che è questo il suo problema principale...
> lui pensava di farcela con entrambe molto probabilmente e invece non ce la fa con nessuna delle due e questo lo ha traumatizzato e non sa come uscirne...
> Io lo lascio tranquillo, ci sentiamo solo per lavoro quando necessario...


Cucciola,e'abbastanza normale farlo al mattino fuori casa e la sera dentro,non posso capire chi zero in trasferta e zero in casa.pillola blu'dici serva???


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A titolo informativo (senza alcuna polemica) cos'è biasimabile, per te, in tema di relazioni tra adulti consenzienti?


Tantissime cose. Se parliamo di corna, le prime cose biasimabili che mi vengono in mente: mettere a rischio la salute propria e quella del proprio partner a seguito di comportamenti sessuali a rischio e sconsiderati, togliere tempo/risorse/energie/attenzioni alla propria famiglia per dedicarlo ad amanti, distruggere una famiglia a seguito di una scappatella di uno dei partner, frequentare prostitute alimentando lo sfruttamento delle persone, raccontare le proprie "conquiste" alle persone con cui si ha un rapporto di frequentazione, ecc.

Sicuramente non è biasimabile (in nome di una malintesa fedeltà coniugale) il fatto che in alcuni momenti della vita possa capitare di giocare al millenario gioco della seduzione maschio/femmina.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo te lo ha detto lui. Nessuno racconta volentieri che non riesce a scopare.


A me sembra l'ipotesi più realistica.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tantissime cose. Se parliamo di corna, le prime cose biasimabili che mi vengono in mente: mettere a rischio la salute propria e quella del proprio partner a seguito di comportamenti sessuali a rischio e sconsiderati, togliere tempo/risorse/energie/attenzioni alla propria famiglia per dedicarlo ad amanti, distruggere una famiglia a seguito di una scappatella di uno dei partner, frequentare prostitute alimentando lo sfruttamento delle persone, raccontare le proprie "conquiste" alle persone con cui si ha un rapporto di frequentazione, ecc.
> 
> Sicuramente non è biasimabile (in nome di una malintesa fedeltà coniugale) il fatto che in alcuni momenti della vita possa capitare di giocare al millenario gioco della seduzione maschio/femmina.




quoto.

E per evitare di ripetermi ti quoto a prescindere.
Cosa che peraltro avevo già scritto 40 pagine fa.

(anche io diffido di chi non troieggia almeno un po'. Io civetto comunque. Troieggio solo a letto:mrgreen



Comunque sta storia mi ha fatto pensare a Man.

Quasi quasi lo chiamo....
Chissà come vanno i suoi problemi erettili.
O se ha cambiato calzini.
O se....


mmmmhhhhhhh.....


MIRACOLO!!!!

Si muove l' ormone!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alè, perfetto. Ammazza, qua ormai avete ricostruito il profilo di questo poveretto di un idiota che i profiler dell'Fbi a voialtri vi fanno una sega a tre mani, manco a due. Poveri noi. E comunque dopo l'illuminante intervento del Prof. Vittorino Andreoli quissù, penso che il caso
> sia da considerarsi chiuso e che il nostro, effettivamente, stesse solo testando le proprie, nulle ad origine, capacità amatorie. Che si sa, per curarsi dall'impotenza che c'è di meglio di andare a spergiurare amore ad una collega che, potenzialmente, potrebbe pure sputtanarti col mondo? Acutissimo Prof. Andreoli, come sempre.


Invece liquidarlo "è scemo" è da Freud?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> E per evitare di ripetermi ti quoto a prescindere.
> Cosa che peraltro avevo già scritto 40 pagine fa.
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ascolta, tu hai 36 anni, una vita davanti a te...anche se non la vedi perchè questa situazione ti pare l'assoluto ora. E so anche quanto costa uscirne, non è per nulla facile.
> 
> Rimuginare sul fatto che non doveva accadere è inutile, tanto vale investire sul come uscirne.
> 
> ...


mettersi insieme a chi? al collega?   ma suvvia,non scherziamo,qui non c'è nessun amore in fieri.....


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> RINGRAZIO TUTTI per i vostri commenti...
> alcuni mi hanno aiutata e fatto ragionare, altri meno, ma vi ringrazio comunque...
> *Per ora siamo in pausa e credo che le cose rimarranno così *perchè comunque lui ha preso davvero troppa paura e non è riuscito a gestirla, e credo sia meglio così per entrambi...comunque vi farò sapere se ci sono ddegli sviluppi nel frattempo!


Per quanto "bello" possa essere stato, è il segno che comunque vi è presa di coscienza. Alla fine lui così fuori di testa non lo è. Queste situazioni prevedono sempre un sacrificio, fate la vostra scelta. Tanto arriverà da sola, volente o nolente.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece liquidarlo "è scemo" è da Freud?


E' sintetico, calza a pennello, ed è assolutamente vero. Molto più che ste minchiate sull'impotenza e sul cercarsi un'amante per testarsi con un'altra quando c'è eventualmente un fiorente mercato all'uopo, senza scazzi, senza stress e soprattutto abbattendo considerevolmente i rischi. Ma voialtri non capendoci una fava blaterate a blaterate, che devo
dirvi, continuate.


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Per quanto "bello" possa essere stato, è il segno che comunque vi è presa di coscienza. Alla fine lui così fuori di testa non lo è. Queste situazioni prevedono sempre un sacrificio, fate la vostra scelta. Tanto arriverà da sola, volente o nolente.


sì infatti...arriverà da sola...
grazie jon


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> se trovi una persona che ti fa stare bene...che ti dà quello che il tuo compagno non ti dà....
> ma tu ami il tuo compagno, perchè siete insieme da 12 anni e avete condiviso tantiSSIME COSE,
> state bene insieme, vi fa piacere trascorrere la vostra vita insieme, ma l'altro vi dà emozioni,
> ma anche amicizia, attenzioni, e certo, qualcosa di nuovo....
> non è sempre facile fermarsi e dire di no...non è per niente facile...


E' così che si ingrassa.
Ho già mangiato e ho tutto quel che voglio ma ai bignè non so dire di no.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mettersi insieme a chi? al collega?   ma suvvia,non scherziamo,qui non c'è nessun amore in fieri.....


Lo dicevo per rendere quella possibilità ancora più assurda di com'è. Era una provocazione tesa a rendere la situazione ancora più surreale.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> le certezze non esistono Diletta...
> ti capisco perchè sei stata ferita e mi dispiace...ma un giorno potresti essere tu al posto di tuo marito, e se ti capiterà una persona che ti piace molto, che *ti capisce al volo, che ti legge negli occhi*....farai fatica a chiudere gli occhi, abbassare la testa e andartene via....si può fare, certo, ma poi rimane il rimpianto, che forse è peggio...


Ieri avevi scritto cose quasi ragionevoli ma oggi non tanto.
Quello che ti capisce al volo lo conosci da tre anni ma tutto è successo quando ti ha baciato e quindi non c'entra nulla il guardarsi negli occhi.
Ti sei eccitata con un uomo.
Non è una cosa sorprendente. Se uno non ti fa schifo, funziona così.
Se tu trovi sorprendente il fatto di esserti eccitata cerchi di metterci fiocchetti qua e là perché ti sembra una cosa strana ma non è strana.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì infatti...arriverà da sola...
> grazie jon


Cioccolina, succederà che al primo che ti ricapita ti dimentichi coso e le sue paturnie.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cucciolina,c'è troppa sovrastruttura nella tua storia. I commenti più o meno rudi vogliono dirti questo. Semplifica un po', guarda alle persone che hai di fronte, alla loro personalità,  a come tu ti relazioni con loro. Giusto o sbagliato, sporco o pulito, amore vero o passione, sono etichette se non capisci bene cosa sta succedendo. È liberatorio dare alle cose il loro nome, ma prima devi sentirle con chiarezza e onestà verso i tuoi sentimenti. Dopo puoi pensare con calma al tuo sistema di valori e eventualmente correggerlo. Ma voler far quadrare i conti a tutti i costi troppo presto ti mette in un gorgo di confusione. Non è squallida una avventura senza amore. È squallido parlare d'amore per sentirsi meno sporchi.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' sintetico, calza a pennello, ed è assolutamente vero. Molto più che ste minchiate sull'impotenza e sul cercarsi un'amante per testarsi con un'altra quando c'è eventualmente un fiorente mercato all'uopo, senza scazzi, senza stress e *soprattutto abbattendo considerevolmente i rischi. *Ma voialtri non capendoci una fava blaterate a blaterate, che devo
> dirvi, continuate.


Si va be':cincin2:


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì infatti...arriverà da sola...
> grazie jon


Vorrei avere la tua età. Se devi fare qualcosa per te, fallo prima che sia troppo tardi e falla bene. 
Effettivamente se ci penso vorrei avere la tua età, ma non la tua inesperienza. Non che tu sia una sprovveduta, ma come vedi questa storia ti ha fatto anche soffrire, non dovrebbe essere così.


----------



## sienne (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Cioccolina*, succederà che al primo che ti ricapita ti dimentichi coso e le sue paturnie.


che hai problemi con il nome che ha scelto, cucciolina?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si va be':cincin2:


Eh, ma è vero.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tantissime cose. Se parliamo di corna, le prime cose biasimabili che mi vengono in mente: mettere a rischio la salute propria e quella del proprio partner a seguito di comportamenti sessuali a rischio e sconsiderati, togliere tempo/risorse/energie/attenzioni alla propria famiglia per dedicarlo ad amanti, distruggere una famiglia a seguito di una scappatella di uno dei partner, frequentare prostitute alimentando lo sfruttamento delle persone, raccontare le proprie "conquiste" alle persone con cui si ha un rapporto di frequentazione, ecc.
> 
> Sicuramente non è biasimabile (in nome di una malintesa fedeltà coniugale) il fatto che in alcuni momenti della vita possa capitare di giocare al millenario gioco della seduzione maschio/femmina.


Io son d'accordo se aggiungiamo che del gioco dovrebbe esserne a conoscenza anche l'altro.
Anche perché di come vanno a finire i giochi non v'è certezza.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' sintetico, calza a pennello, ed è assolutamente vero. Molto più che ste minchiate sull'impotenza e sul cercarsi un'amante per testarsi con un'altra quando c'è eventualmente un fiorente mercato all'uopo, senza scazzi, senza stress e soprattutto abbattendo considerevolmente i rischi. Ma voialtri non capendoci una fava blaterate a blaterate, che devo
> dirvi, continuate.


Sono ipotesi di cause possibili.
"E' scemo" dice tutto e niente.
Anche perché una persona che tiene alla sua famiglia e non vuole metterla a rischio a scopo ricreativo non sarebbe proprio scemo.
Però uno che tiene alla famiglia non metterebbe in piedi sti casini, per me.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioccolina, succederà che al primo che ti ricapita ti dimentichi coso e le sue paturnie.


Preciso identico


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Divina, il problema è che non gli tira, quello che purtroppo ha funzionato bene ai nostri mariti a  questo collega non va.


Mi era chiaro 

Ma me lo spiego come incapacita' emotiva alla scopata senza cerniera (e le mie coetanee o quasi coetanee sanno di cosa sto parlando). Per motivi suoi avra' bisogno di credere che sia amore. La penso come JB, un pirla, come si dice dalle mie parti.

Confermo che ci sono persone che vorrebbero ma non possono, altre che vorrebbero, non possono, ci provano lo stesso e fanno cilecca. Poi ci sono quelli che vogliono e possono.....



Mio marito si e' rincoglionito per molto meno...... Un bacetto e una profferta di amore eterno e non ha capito piu' niente. Adesso sta ore a domandarsi cosa diavolo gli sia successo !

Gli ho suggerito di soprassedere con le spiegazioni, l'ossitocina non perdona....


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Mi era chiaro
> 
> Ma me lo spiego come incapacita' emotiva alla scopata senza cerniera (e le mie coetanee o quasi coetanee sanno di cosa sto parlando). Per motivi suoi avra' bisogno di credere che sia amore. La penso come JB, un pirla, come si dice dalle mie parti.
> 
> ...


Il mio ex-marito non si è fatto problemi, ne mentre, ne durante, ne dopo. Per lui non è stato niente, dice.

Che vadaaffanc...


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> quoto con verde


ma grazie! :thankyou:


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Questo qui è un sito a tema tradimento con sottotitolo "Il Portale dell'Indedeltà". Così, tout court. Principalmente blablabla un cazzo di nulla. Non è vero. Quello che è verò è che spesso e volentieri quel sito ha un forum di piagnoni, mica no. Ma è un'altra cosa.


Concordo, e tra l'altro ho passato diverse settimane a leggervi per conoscervi PRIMA di scriverci.

Purtroppo pero' e' quello che c'e' scritto sul regolamento in versione pdf al capitolo Mission del portale....

Io non credo di essere una piagnona, purtroppo (per me) ho l'indole fedele, questo non significa che nella vita non mi sia divertita o non abbia amato, neh? Solo che gli uomini preferisco metterli in sequenza e non in serie :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono ipotesi di cause possibili.
> "E' scemo" dice tutto e niente.
> Anche perché una persona che tiene alla sua famiglia e non vuole metterla a rischio a scopo ricreativo non sarebbe proprio scemo.
> Però uno che tiene alla famiglia non metterebbe in piedi sti casini, per me.


...

Brunilde io t'ammazzo, prima o poi. E' chiaro che è in contraddizione. Gesù.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Brunilde io t'ammazzo, prima o poi.* E' chiaro che è in contraddizione*. Gesù.


Anche tu :mrgreen:. Per Bacco!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preciso identico View attachment 7896


Non ho idea di chi sia, ma a) sicuramente è un gran figo e b) a sessant'anni hai gusti televisivi molto più giovini dei miei. Vabbè che comunque la tv non la guardo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Concordo, e tra l'altro ho passato diverse settimane a leggervi per conoscervi PRIMA di scriverci.
> 
> Purtroppo pero' e' quello che c'e' scritto sul regolamento in versione pdf al capitolo Mission del portale....
> 
> Io non credo di essere una piagnona, purtroppo (per me) ho l'indole fedele, questo non significa che nella vita non mi sia divertita o non abbia amato, neh? Solo che gli uomini preferisco metterli in sequenza e non in serie :mrgreen:


Dov'è che hai letto sta cosa? Poi non è che mi riferissi a te o a qualcuno in particolare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho idea di chi sia, ma a) sicuramente è un gran figo e b) a sessant'anni hai gusti televisivi molto più giovini dei miei. Vabbè che comunque la tv non la guardo.


Si vede che ne hai 70 :carneval:.
E' Scrubs. Come fai a sapere che è roba da giovani se non l'hai mai visto?
E' molto moraleggiante, in realtà.
Il personaggio è il medico responsabile che tiranneggia il protagonista chiamandolo con nomignoli strani, prevalentemente femminili.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tu :mrgreen:. Per Bacco!


Ma quale anch'io. Ma de che. Brunè se uno è scemo ed ha trentatre anni perde la testa per la collega, le dichiara amore e amore, se la sbaciucchia tutta epperò al momento di trombare su ricorda che tiene moglie e perde di slancio, diciamo, è scemo (appunto) ed in evidente conflitto interno. Che c'entro io?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io son d'accordo se aggiungiamo che del gioco dovrebbe esserne a conoscenza anche l'altro..


Anche io, se l'altro è sportivo (tipo Bender, per intenderci)
Se invece l'altro è come te, Oscuro, ecc. tenderei a prediligere il pragmatismo e il Machiavellismo  piuttosto che le questioni di principio, di rettitudine e di correttezza.

Vedi cara, non è che per questioni di principio siano tutti disposti a tagliarsi le palle a questo mondo.


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Concordo, e tra l'altro ho passato diverse settimane a leggervi per conoscervi PRIMA di scriverci.
> 
> Purtroppo pero' e' quello che c'e' scritto sul regolamento in versione pdf al capitolo Mission del portale....
> 
> Io non credo di essere una piagnona, purtroppo (per me) *ho l'indole fedele,* questo non significa che nella vita non mi sia divertita o non abbia amato, neh? Solo che gli uomini preferisco metterli in sequenza e non in serie :mrgreen:



:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è vero.


Se, come ho inteso io, parli delle dolci donzelle che si fanno pagare un tot ... Be' si rischia di più in termini di salute


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche io, se l'altro è sportivo (tipo Bender, per intenderci)
> Se invece l'altro è come te, Oscuro, ecc. tenderei a prediligere il pragmatismo e il Machiavellismo  piuttosto che le questioni di principio, di rettitudine e di correttezza.
> 
> Vedi cara, non è che per questioni di principio siano tutti disposti a tagliarsi le palle a questo mondo.


Non è che rinunciare ad avere amanti è tagliarsi le palle, se mai le si rischia ad averle (se una è come me o Oscuro ):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dov'è che hai letto sta cosa? Poi non è che mi riferissi a te o a qualcuno in particolare.


Sulle faq, nel regolamento scaricabile in pdf, che viene fatto leggere e approvare quando ti registri. Siccome io mi sono registrata da poco me lo sono ricordato.

Anzi, mi ero meravigliata, perche' il nome (portale dell'infedelta') e i contenuti non facevano pensare ad una categorizzazione di questo tipo.

Siccome mi sono presa un rosso e un paio di post da vergini offese per aver citato il regolamento, ci tengo a precisare che non e' il mio pensiero.

Ciao maschio alfa dominante :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale anch'io. Ma de che. Brunè se uno è scemo ed ha trentatre anni perde la testa per la collega, le dichiara amore e amore, se la sbaciucchia tutta epperò al momento di trombare su ricorda che tiene moglie e perde di slancio, diciamo, è scemo (appunto) ed in evidente conflitto interno. Che c'entro io?


Sei contraddittorio perché accusi di giudizi alla cazzo e poi li dai anche tu. Come tutti. Altrimenti non scriveremmo nulla.


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale anch'io. Ma de che. Brunè se uno è scemo ed ha trentatre anni perde la testa per la collega, le dichiara amore e amore, se la sbaciucchia tutta epperò al momento di trombare su ricorda che tiene moglie e perde di slancio, diciamo, è scemo (appunto) ed in evidente conflitto interno. Che c'entro io?


Ti volevo dare un verde, ma non me lo permette, oggi te ne ho dati troppi 

Quindi quoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei contraddittorio perché accusi di giudizi alla cazzo e poi li dai anche tu. Come tutti. Altrimenti non scriveremmo nulla.


Ma VOI date giudizi alla cazzo, mica io. Io, per me, ho ragionissima. Chiaramente.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se, come ho inteso io, parli delle dolci donzelle che si fanno pagare un tot ... Be' si rischia di più in termini di salute


Immagino che uno con un minimo di sale in zucca usi tutti gli accorgimenti del caso a prescindere, tipo.


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preciso identico View attachment 7896


Anche per te niente verde, troppi ne ho dati.

Ma il dottor Cox merita una standing ovation :up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma VOI date giudizi alla cazzo, mica io. *Io, per me, ho ragionissima*. Chiaramente.


A beh.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Anche per te niente verde, troppi ne ho dati.
> 
> Ma il dottor Cox merita una standing ovation :up:


  :up: JB non sa chi sia


----------



## Circe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> . Le persone come me pensano, a torto, che essendo noi oneste lo siano anche chi ci sta accanto, ma ci pensa la vita a smentirci purtroppo.
> !


cara diletta, finche non ci prova cuccioletta a stare dell'altra parte della barricata, non potra mai capire che il suo egoismo non finisce nei suoi atti, ma distruggerà il cuore di persone innocenti.  lei in questo momento talmente è concentrata su se stessa che dimentica di avere una fede al dito sia lei che il grande uomo che si è scelta come amante....forza e coraggio Diletta, qualcuno sincero prima o poi lo troviamo ;-) un abbraccio. ..


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: JB non sa chi sia


Jb ha altre qualita'. Ad esempio, conosce Marlon Brando. Vuoi mettere?  :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> cara diletta, finche non ci prova cuccioletta a stare dell'altra parte della barricata, non potra mai capire che il suo egoismo non finisce nei suoi atti, ma distruggerà il cuore di persone innocenti.  lei in questo momento talmente è concentrata su se stessa che dimentica di avere una fede al dito sia lei che il grande uomo che si è scelta come amante....forza e coraggio Diletta, qualcuno sincero prima o poi lo troviamo ;-) un abbraccio. ..


C'è anche chi la prende sportivamente.
Però non ne ho mai conosciuti.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino che uno con un minimo di sale in zucca usi tutti gli accorgimenti del caso a prescindere, tipo.


Mmmhh me lo auguro ma... Diciamo che la partner da meno certezze :smile:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> cara diletta, finche non ci prova cuccioletta a stare dell'altra parte della barricata, non potra mai capire che il suo egoismo non finisce nei suoi atti, ma distruggerà il cuore di persone innocenti.  lei in questo momento talmente è concentrata su se stessa che dimentica di avere una fede al dito sia lei che il grande uomo che si è scelta come amante....forza e coraggio Diletta, qualcuno sincero prima o poi lo troviamo ;-) un abbraccio. ..


Scenari apocalittici.
Più che Circe, Cassandra.


----------



## morfeo78 (3 Dicembre 2013)

*si*



cucciolina ha detto:


> sì sono certa che è questo il suo problema principale...
> lui pensava di farcela con entrambe molto probabilmente e invece non ce la fa con nessuna delle due e questo lo ha traumatizzato e non sa come uscirne...
> Io lo lascio tranquillo, ci sentiamo solo per lavoro quando necessario...


Peró che tristezza. Voleva fare il celodurista insaziabile, ed è tornato a casa con il coso fra le gambe...


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Peró che tristezza. Voleva fare il celodurista insaziabile, ed è tornato a casa con il coso fra le gambe...


un po'  come bossi


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche io, se l'altro è sportivo (tipo Bender, per intenderci)
> Se invece l'altro è come te, Oscuro, ecc. *tenderei a prediligere il pragmatismo e il Machiavellismo  piuttosto che le questioni di principio, di rettitudine e di correttezza*.
> 
> Vedi cara, non è che per questioni di principio siano tutti disposti a tagliarsi le palle a questo mondo.


Filosofia dominante, di questi tempi, e di gran lunga. Difficile sfuggirla nel mondo di tutti i giorni, nel mio piccolo cerco di evitarla come la peste, perché ritengo stia alla base di gran parte dei mali del mondo. Ma tant'è...
Ovviamente IMHO e senza intenzione polemica.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po'  come bossi


Oddio bossi ora come ora c'ha qualche problemino in più :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se hai tradito no ... :mrgreen: Anche se ti sei pentito( hai usato il cilicio?) ..È come l'anamnesi dal medico ... Hai avuto la varicella ? Si bene mica si cancella il dato di fatto :carneval:


Minchia.
Tipo le stigmate.

Ve la ricordate mamma ebe? 







Super paura


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Tipo le stigmate.
> 
> Ve la ricordate mamma ebe?
> ...



ciao bella,
come stai?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Tipo le stigmate.
> 
> Ve la ricordate mamma ebe?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Anche tu esagerata ... non era un rimprovero, la storia del cilicio era  ironica, non capisco perché uno debba redimer si se ha tradito, il fatto è avvenuto perché rinnegarlo :smile: Se no si passa pure per tonti ..traditore per tontolaggine noooo te prego :smile:


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Concordo, e tra l'altro ho passato diverse settimane a leggervi per conoscervi PRIMA di scriverci.
> 
> Purtroppo pero' e' quello che c'e' scritto sul regolamento in versione pdf al capitolo Mission del portale....
> 
> Io non credo di essere una piagnona, purtroppo (per me) ho l'indole fedele, questo non significa che nella vita non mi sia divertita o non abbia amato, neh? Solo che gli uomini preferisco metterli in sequenza e non in serie :mrgreen:


Non in serie?

Noiosa.


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non in serie?
> 
> Noiosa.


Che ti devo dire? Non avro' il fisico....


----------



## Diletta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Scusate, ma sono l'unica a non ritenere 36 anni una "giovane eta'"?
> 
> Io a 36 anni avevo un ex marito e un figlio, e un secondo figlio in arrivo con il nuovo compagno......




...mi correggo subito!
"Mi ero fatta persuasa" che fosse poco più che adolescente, visto il tenore della discussione.
Nessuna attenuante proprio allora!


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao bella,
> come stai?


Ciao...piú o meno nella norma.
Tu ?
Ultimamente ti leggo...come dire...
Affilato.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire? Non avro' il fisico....


Ma sono lorobche devono avere il fisico...


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Filosofia dominante, di questi tempi, e di gran lunga. Difficile sfuggirla nel mondo di tutti i giorni, nel mio piccolo cerco di evitarla come la peste, perché ritengo stia alla base di gran parte dei mali del mondo. Ma tant'è...
> Ovviamente IMHO e senza intenzione polemica.



Ciao 

nessuna polemica ... veramente ... 


gran mali nel mondo? 
sono dovuti, secondo me, perché non prendiamo 
in considerazione l'altro nella nostra quotidianità. 
non sto parlando di tradimenti di coppia ... vado oltre.
ma proprio di scelte e di orientamenti ... 
quanti non hanno il tavolo di mogano, 
e poi si commuovono ... ipocrisia. 

sienne


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sono lorobche devono avere il fisico...


Vero

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Sulle faq, nel regolamento scaricabile in pdf, che viene fatto leggere e approvare quando ti registri. Siccome io mi sono registrata da poco me lo sono ricordato.
> 
> Anzi, mi ero meravigliata, perche' il nome (portale dell'infedelta') e i contenuti non facevano pensare ad una categorizzazione di questo tipo.
> 
> ...


Scusa amica cactus, ma sul pdf che dici, alla voce mission del sito, c'è scritto questo:

_Tradimento.net è un portale che parla del più e del meno del tradimento coniugale e delle persone coinvolte. Il suo scopo è promuovere la comunicazione fra gli utenti del forum e fornire l'informazione relativa alla tematica del tradimento, incluso la raccolta e discussione occasionale di alcune notizie di rilievo dal mondo politico e sociale.
_
Alla voce mission del forum, invece:

_Lo scopo o meglio l'intento della partecipazione a questo forum tematico è il libero scambio di opinioni e del civile confronto fra utenti sul tema tradimento e sui sentimenti in generale. 

*Le tematiche trattate sono soprattutto gli argomenti al riguardo dei tradimenti subiti, ma offre anche spazio di discussione e confronto ai traditori.
*_
La parte importante è quella nerettata, ma di più quella sottolineata: non è un orientamento del forum, è un dato di fatto. E' diverso. Non è che qui sono "tollerati" anche i traditori anche se il forum è un forum PER TRADITI. No. E' un forum a tema tradimento in toto, dove però i traditi sono, per forza di cose, la maggioranza. Ma non perchè è stato pensato così ad origine, semplicemente perchè è molta più gente che viene a piangere qui che altro.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa amica cactus, ma sul pdf che dici, alla voce mission del sito, c'è scritto questo:
> 
> _Tradimento.net è un portale che parla del più e del meno del tradimento coniugale e delle persone coinvolte. Il suo scopo è promuovere la comunicazione fra gli utenti del forum e fornire l'informazione relativa alla tematica del tradimento, incluso la raccolta e discussione occasionale di alcune notizie di rilievo dal mondo politico e sociale.
> _
> ...


:up: :carneval:


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

JB ... su passami un Kleenex ... 

non è detto, che un forum di tradimenti, debba essere per forza di cose 
più frequentato da traditi. in quello tedesco, che tradotto si chiamo: 
"relazioni a tre", chi sta a cantare da mattina a sera 
sono le amanti ... credo, più un fattore di dinamiche favorevoli ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> JB ... su passami un Kleenex ...
> 
> non è detto, che un forum di tradimenti, debba essere per forza di cose
> più frequentato da traditi. in quello tedesco, che tradotto si chiamo:
> ...


 Wow. Quale hai detto che è il link di sto forum tedesco?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma cos'è uno_ smalvino_?


un mancamento


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Wow. Quale hai detto che è il link di sto forum tedesco?



Ciao

:rotfl: sei terribile! 


per molte amanti la relazione sta ancora in corso. e alcune stanno proprio male. da tossici. 
altre a piangere, perché una volta scoperto il tradimento ... scelgono la moglie. 
forse ora capirai, come sono stata accolta ... 

però, il tutto è molto più pragmatico ... 

sai il tedesco? ... te lo passo il link, no problem ... 
c'è il reparto "guanto vellutato", per i più sensibili ... non si sa mai. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> *JB ... su passami un Kleenex ... *
> 
> non è detto, che un forum di tradimenti, debba essere per forza di cose
> più frequentato da traditi. in quello tedesco, che tradotto si chiamo:
> ...


Ti sei commossa?


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> _
> *Le tematiche trattate sono soprattutto gli argomenti al riguardo dei tradimenti subiti, ma offre anche spazio di discussione e confronto ai traditori.
> *_
> La parte importante è quella nerettata, ma di più quella sottolineata: non è un orientamento del forum, è un dato di fatto. E' diverso. Non è che qui sono "tollerati" anche i traditori anche se il forum è un forum PER TRADITI. No. E' un forum a tema tradimento in toto, dove però i traditi sono, per forza di cose, la maggioranza. Ma non perchè è stato pensato così ad origine, semplicemente perchè è molta più gente che viene a piangere qui che altro.


Io non ho avuto la percezione che fosse frequentato piu' dai traditi che dai traditori. Ho solo letto la frase che tu hai messo in neretto.  Probabilmente una parte di me, quella tradita, l'ha letta in modo selettivo e mi scuso se ho turbato qualche traditore.

Poi, che ti devo dire, non e' che l'argomento mi esalti piu' di tanto: non riesco a vedere le corna (a prescindere se prese o fatte o entrambe) come un orientamento di vita, le vedo piu' che altro come un "accidente". Questo sara' sicuramente un mio limite.

Non si tratta di morale. Ognuno fa le sue scelte. Io conosco uno che dice di non aver mai tradito la moglie, pero' essendo bisessuale ogni tanto si prende qualche liberta' con amici (maschi). Ovviamente ho rinunciato da tempo a disquisire con lui sull'argomento fedelta'.

Per il resto, e la chiudo qui, ho bazzicato forum di discussione per anni, dei piu' svariati argomenti (per un periodo sono stata anche moderatore di un gruppo). In genere il tentativo di orientare la discussione o di gestire l'accesso al forum, se dai un'impostazione democratica, e' giustamente destinato a fallire. E' il bello di internet, dopotutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Io non ho avuto la percezione che fosse frequentato piu' dai traditi che dai traditori. Ho solo letto la frase che tu hai messo in neretto. Probabilmente una parte di me, quella tradita, l'ha letta in modo selettivo e *mi scuso se ho turbato qualche traditore.
> *
> Poi, che ti devo dire, non e' che l'argomento mi esalti piu' di tanto: non riesco a vedere le corna (a prescindere se prese o fatte o entrambe) come un orientamento di vita, le vedo piu' che altro come un "accidente". Questo sara' sicuramente un mio limite.
> 
> ...


No, ma de che. No, nessun turbamento. Non devi scusarti.  E' solo che mi pareva strano, tutto qui. Secondo me la democrazia è una merda, ma vabbè.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sei commossa?



Hahahahaha! Scusa.

credo, che ci sia veramente una lettura selettiva, a volte. 
sono partita, pensando a me come tradita, perciò tu da bravo traditore, 
mi passi un Kleenex, così dopo fiumi di lacrime, riesco a discutere con i traditori.

ma ora ho un altro sospetto. 
Si, mi sono anche commossa allora per i traditori e gli amanti.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> *Io non ho avuto la percezione che fosse frequentato piu' dai traditi che dai traditori.* Ho solo letto la frase che tu hai messo in neretto.  Probabilmente una parte di me, quella tradita, l'ha letta in modo selettivo e mi scuso se ho turbato qualche traditore.
> 
> Poi, che ti devo dire, non e' che l'argomento mi esalti piu' di tanto: non riesco a vedere le corna (a prescindere se prese o fatte o entrambe) come un orientamento di vita, le vedo piu' che altro come un "accidente". Questo sara' sicuramente un mio limite.
> 
> ...


ma poi chi se ne frega delle percentuali ; se hai voglia di confrontarti lo fai e con chi vuoi.
che tedio la divisione a squadre


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi chi se ne frega delle percentuali ; se hai voglia di confrontarti lo fai e con chi vuoi.
> che tedio la divisione a squadre


Mi trovi completamente d'accordo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Mi trovi completamente d'accordo.


mi brucia un po' sto fatto che tu sia divina ma sei proprio una ggiusta.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa amica cactus, ma sul pdf che dici, alla voce mission del sito, c'è scritto questo:
> 
> _Tradimento.net è un portale che parla del più e del meno del tradimento coniugale e delle persone coinvolte. Il suo scopo è promuovere la comunicazione fra gli utenti del forum e fornire l'informazione relativa alla tematica del tradimento, incluso la raccolta e discussione occasionale di alcune notizie di rilievo dal mondo politico e sociale.
> _
> ...


Senti è sempre la solita menata stile Barbara D'Urso.
Prendi na frase la decontestualizzi
e le fai dire quello che vuoi.

Era il sottile meccanismo persesco.

Da cui
Cà nessun è fesso.

Sempre visto qui dentro...
Si prende di mira un utente
si estrapolano frasi da suoi post
e gli si mette in bocca quello che non ha mai detto.

Poi bisogna chiarire no?

E chiarendo lo si avviluppa sempre più...

Basta guardare una trasmissione con la barbara per capire...

Come funziona il giochino.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Io non ho avuto la percezione che fosse frequentato piu' dai traditi che dai traditori. Ho solo letto la frase che tu hai messo in neretto.  Probabilmente una parte di me, quella tradita, l'ha letta in modo selettivo e mi scuso se ho turbato qualche traditore.
> 
> Poi, che ti devo dire, non e' che l'argomento mi esalti piu' di tanto: non riesco a vedere le corna (a prescindere se prese o fatte o entrambe) come un orientamento di vita, le vedo piu' che altro come un "accidente". Questo sara' sicuramente un mio limite.
> 
> ...


Allora admin
è riuscito dove gli altri han fallito.

Nessuno pensa alla sua vittoria.
Raggiunti i suoi scopi, dopo aver fatto le SUE scelte.

Incredibile poi che uno appunto faccia le sue scelte e si ritrovi una pletora di persone a cui le sue scelte non stanno bene.

Ma lui è riuscito a non loggarsi più come Admin

e di godersi il clone "dispettoso" di quibbel...

Forse uno che ha ben chiaro la differenza tra democrazia, demagogia e soprattutto OLIGARCHIA.

Le oligarchiche sono tutte finite in un solipsismo da manuale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi brucia un po' sto fatto che tu sia divina ma sei proprio una ggiusta.


Chiamami Divi' e hai risolto il problema. E' questo il mio nick "vero".


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti è sempre la solita menata stile Barbara D'Urso.
> Prendi na frase la decontestualizzi
> e le fai dire quello che vuoi.
> 
> ...


Non guarderei una trasmissione della D'Urso neanche sotto minaccia armata.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

in che senso, la democrazia fa schifo ... 

conosco bene quella diretta. e la trovo buona. 
il popolo a volte vota differentemente dalle teste politiche. 

qui, in questo forum, non è proprio così. 

e poi, admin ... non Quibbe, che fine ha fatto? 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

ad ogni modo non ci vuole un genio per capire che il motivo ricorrente per la sofferenza provata di chi scrive sia quello dell'essere traditi.
se poi pensiamo che di tradimento la gente si uccide e ammazza c'è poco da fare ironia sui "piagnoni"


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non guarderei una trasmissione della D'Urso neanche sotto minaccia armata.


No io l'ho fatto su consiglio di una utente
per capire meglio le dinamiche del forum
e mi ci sono ritrovato moltissimo

essù quindici minuti resisti anche tu

ma impari il vero volto segreto della malvagità, no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non ci vuole un genio per capire che il motivo ricorrente per la sofferenza provata di chi scrive sia quello dell'essere traditi.
> se poi pensiamo che di tradimento la gente si uccide e ammazza c'è poco da fare ironia sui "piagnoni"


Ma perchè ti importa tanto dello spettacolo (leggi scempio) della sofferenza altrui?
Forse che il traditore non parla mai 
della cruda sofferenza del venir beccato?

Che vorresti eh?

3d dal titolo...Sgamato, Beccato, Scoperto, 

Con nick che scrivono
Defenestrato, Evirato, Cacciato, Espulso, Dilaniato, Affettato....eh?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non ci vuole un genio per capire che il motivo ricorrente per la sofferenza provata di chi scrive sia quello dell'essere traditi.
> se poi pensiamo che di tradimento la gente si uccide e ammazza c'è poco da fare ironia sui "piagnoni"



sara'...io leggo solo di gente senza palle ne autostima,che sa solo piangersi addosso.
Poi parliamoci chiaro,il tradimento e'robetta...molto peggio chi va con le mercenarie,oppure con trans e compagnia bella.
Sono momenti piacevoli,al di fuori del tran tran giornaliero.Punto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti importa tanto dello spettacolo (leggi scempio) della sofferenza altrui?
> Forse che il traditore non parla mai
> della cruda sofferenza del venir beccato?
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sara'...io leggo solo di gente senza palle ne autostima,che sa solo piangersi addosso.
> Poi parliamoci chiaro,il tradimento e'robetta...molto peggio chi va con le mercenarie,oppure con trans e compagnia bella.
> Sono momenti piacevoli,al di fuori del tran tran giornaliero.Punto.


Ehi amico hai letto di quelli che hanno sparato con i gommini contro i trans?


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

sì ,lotarino bello.però se tu scoprissi che tua moglie ti ha messo le corna per anni non so mica se tu saresti ancora in grado di affermare ciò con la stessa disinvoltura





lothar57 ha detto:


> sara'...io leggo solo di gente senza palle ne autostima,che sa solo piangersi addosso.
> Poi parliamoci chiaro,il tradimento e'robetta...molto peggio chi va con le mercenarie,oppure con trans e compagnia bella.
> *Sono momenti piacevoli,al di fuori del tran tran giornaliero.Punt*o.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ,lotarino bello.però se tu scoprissi che tua moglie ti ha messo le corna per anni non so mica se tu saresti ancora in grado di affermare ciò con lòa stessa disinvoltura


E tu non sai di quella volta
Tuonava il frate alla predica....
Quel povero giovaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee donò le cornee...

Ma invece di dire corneeeeeee....tuonò donò le cornaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Capisci che Lothar direbbe facendo spallucce
In fondo mele sono meritate
con tutto quel che ho combinato io...

Lothar l'uomo che per sconfiggere la paura delle corna
le mise prima di prenderle...

Ei fu!

Lunga vita al principe Lothar di Cervia....

Ehi Lothar andiamo a Cervignano?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non ci vuole un genio per capire che il motivo ricorrente per la sofferenza provata di chi scrive sia quello dell'essere traditi.
> *se poi pensiamo che di tradimento la gente si uccide e ammazza* c'è poco da fare ironia sui "piagnoni"


Madonna santissima, che abbottamento di palle. Senti: se il mondo è pieno di decerebrati fusi di testa che non stanno bene post tradimento come non stavano evidentemente bene manco prima, per l'intensità della reazione, al di là di quello che dicono, non è colpa MIA o del fatto che LO SIANO, dei piagnoni. Ou.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ,lotarino bello.però se tu scoprissi che tua moglie ti ha messo le corna per anni non so mica se tu saresti ancora in grado di affermare ciò con la stessa disinvoltura


E che cazzo dovrebbe dire? Merda, probabilmente LA CAPIREBBE PIU' LUI CHE TU.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non ci vuole un genio per capire che il motivo ricorrente per la sofferenza provata di chi scrive sia quello dell'essere traditi.
> se poi pensiamo che di tradimento la gente si uccide e ammazza c'è poco da fare ironia sui "piagnoni"


Ci sono donne che si ammazzano e/o ammazzano per depressione post-partum. Che facciamo? Smettiamo di chiamarlo "pancione"?


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che si ammazzano e/o ammazzano per depressione post-partum. Che facciamo? *Smettiamo di chiamarlo "pancione"*?


ma chi, il conte?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu non sai di quella volta
> Tuonava il frate alla predica....
> Quel povero giovaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee donò le cornee...
> 
> ...


fan culo Mona Berico:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Poi guarda che adesso sono un'angelo..il massimo della trasgressione sono sms,perche'non la vedo da 2 mesi...sara mica tradire no??

Meglio Cervia...li'potrestyi rivaleggiare con il bramito locale...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Nn c'entra 1 casso ma lo scrivo....letta la classifica della qualita'della vita??
chissa' perche prima TN poi BZ.....BO(ovvio...) e BL.Napoli ultima..


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sara'...io leggo solo di gente senza palle ne autostima,che sa solo piangersi addosso.
> Poi parliamoci chiaro,il tradimento e'robetta...molto peggio chi va con le mercenarie,oppure con trans e compagnia bella.
> Sono momenti piacevoli,al di fuori del tran tran giornaliero.Punto.


ma guarda......
ma cosa piangersi addosso? fatti mettere un bel paio di corna come cristo comanda e poi vediamo piangersi addosso...
te parli da traditore lothar, non hai ne le basi, ne l esperienza diretta per giudicare e attribuire a chi viene tradito e reagisce in determinati modi parole come SENZA PALLE. ma cosa ne sai?
il tradimento robetta da poco dici? vabbe.....per alcune persone significa la fine di tutto....della propria famiglia, dell amore, della fiducia....e' robetta questa?
mia madre ha tentato il suicidio 3 volte per i tradimenti subiti e non mi sembra (posso dirlo solo io perche voi non la conoscete) che sia una donna senza palle e che si piange addosso.....
c'e' chi e' piu forte, chi meno. dipende anche dal background cazzarola....
e' bello che per te sia solo un momento piacevole....vuol dire che ti sei formato in questo modo....
sono abbastanza sicura che altri non la pensano cosi, tua moglie inclusa....
accendetelo sto cervello prima di sparare cazzate madornali

che palle


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

ma poi...chi dice di non parlarne?
e ci mancherebbe altro: parlate e moltiplicatevi.
vi benedico


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

una volta scoperto ... 
altro che i traditi stanno a piangere come fontane ... 

va beh ... comunque, las pelotas ... alla fine, chi li ha?

sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

comunque sia ... postare in questo modo il discorso è schizofrenico 
(ho cognizione per usare questo termine, non voglio urtare nessuno)

per un semplice motivo: se è cosuccia, se non si dovrebbe cadere dal pero,
se e se e se ... all'infinito, perché allora questi sotterfugi? 
Perché?

e non date la colpa alle rispettive parti ... 
nessuno costringe qualcuno a qualcosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non ci vuole un genio per capire che il motivo ricorrente per la sofferenza provata di chi scrive sia quello dell'essere traditi.
> se poi pensiamo che di tradimento la gente si uccide e ammazza c'è poco da fare ironia sui "piagnoni"



ci si ammazza per i debiti, per una malattia, per essere stata lasciata, per una tragedia diversa dal tradimento o anche una tragedia che gli altri non vedono tale.
Ci si ammazza un po' per tutto diciamo.


Comunque complimenti per l'esempio.
Personalmente credo che chi si uccida per un tradimento a monte aveva altri problemi.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci si ammazza per i debiti, per una malattia, per essere stata lasciata, per una tragedia diversa dal tradimento o anche una tragedia che gli altri non vedono tale.
> Ci si ammazza un po' per tutto diciamo.
> 
> 
> ...



senza dubbio..


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna santissima, *che abbottamento di palle.* Senti: se il mondo è pieno di decerebrati fusi di testa che non stanno bene post tradimento come non stavano evidentemente bene manco prima, per l'intensità della reazione, al di là di quello che dicono, non è colpa MIA o del fatto che LO SIANO, dei piagnoni. Ou.


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> senza dubbio..



infatti...
se no a quest'ora non avremmo il problema di essere ottomila miliardi di persone.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna santissima, che abbottamento di palle. Senti: se il mondo è pieno di decerebrati fusi di testa che non stanno bene post tradimento come non stavano evidentemente bene manco prima, per l'intensità della reazione, al di là di quello che dicono, non è colpa MIA o del fatto che LO SIANO, dei piagnoni. Ou.


tu sei orribile...
piu vado avanti piu me ne convinco....
hai un cuore di poietra e zero sensibilita...
campi male cosi...cazzacci tuoi


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti...
> se no a quest'ora non avremmo il problema di essere ottomila miliardi di persone.


va benissimo Tebe, ma nessuno qui dentro e fuori in generale dovrebbe opermettersi di giudicare che viene tradito.....con quei termini.....pergiunta da un traditore...il colmo dei colmi


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti...
> se no a quest'ora non avremmo il problema di essere ottomila miliardi di persone.



Ciao

infatti ... e la popolazione cresce e cresce ... 
neanche quelli del primo mondo hanno capito ... 

va boh ... qui rompo troppo. me ne sto zittina. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti ... e la popolazione cresce e cresce ...
> neanche quelli del primo mondo hanno capito ...
> ...


no tu invece stai qui e parli perche dici cose giuste e sensate...
sono altri che straparlano e dovrebbero farsi l esamino coscienza e concordare col proprio io che e' giunto il momento di stare zitti


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu sei orribile...
> piu vado avanti piu me ne convinco....
> hai un cuore di poietra e zero sensibilita...
> campi male cosi...cazzacci tuoi


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


cosa dovrebbe rappresentare questa cosa?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa dovrebbe rappresentare questa cosa?


Un dentista di merda?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa dovrebbe rappresentare questa cosa?


Madonna.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Un dentista di merda?



Ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi hai fatto fare un salto ... pensavo a chi sa cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


sai che e' difficle trovare qualcuno come te?
ti piace proprio essere detestato? non che ti debba fregare qualcosa che io ti detesto o meno...
ti trovo solo un  po triste...anzi molto triste


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sa*i che e' difficle trovare qualcuno come te?
> *ti piace proprio essere detestato? non che ti debba fregare qualcosa che io ti detesto o meno...
> ti trovo solo un po triste...anzi molto triste


Molto, sì.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda......
> ma cosa piangersi addosso? fatti mettere un bel paio di corna come cristo comanda e poi vediamo piangersi addosso...
> te parli da traditore lothar, non hai ne le basi, ne l esperienza diretta per giudicare e attribuire a chi viene tradito e reagisce in determinati modi parole come SENZA PALLE. ma cosa ne sai?
> il tradimento robetta da poco dici? vabbe.....per alcune persone significa la fine di tutto....della propria famiglia, dell amore, della fiducia....e' robetta questa?
> ...


:mexican::mexicanla'Miss,scopato male stanotte??o fai come Santa Tebina astinenza??
Sai il tradire si tramanda...mio padre aveva un'amante che aveva 25 anni in meno,quando mia madre ne fu certa volevano separarsi.il caso volle che l'avvocatessa perisse,nel disastro di Ustica...e non ne fecero piu'niente.
Tirarono dritto,mettendo assieme cose importanti e di grandissimo valore....altro che suicidio da Novella 2000.
Si sono momenti piacevoli,anche solo,come stamattina,in dormi veglia pensare a quando la rivedro'..
at salut acacina


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto, sì.


meglio cosi per il mondo


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexicanla'Miss,scopato male stanotte??o fai come Santa Tebina astinenza??
> Sai il tradire si tramanda...mio padre aveva un'amante che aveva 25 anni in meno,quando mia madre ne fu certa volevano separarsi.il caso volle che l'avvocatessa perisse,nel disastro di Ustica...e non ne fecero piu'niente.
> Tirarono dritto,mettendo assieme cose importanti e di grandissimo valore....altro che suicidio da Novella 2000.
> Si sono momenti piacevoli,anche solo,come stamattina,in dormi veglia pensare a quando la rivedro'..
> at salut acacina


non lothar non ho scopato male stanotte,
ma e' anche inutile discutere con chi non conosce le cose......
resta nel tuo mondo dove il tradimento a quanto pare e' alla base....e tutto il resto.....robetta....come dici tu..
va bene cosi.....

salut al canut


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> meglio cosi per il mondo


Meglio così per me.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va benissimo Tebe, ma nessuno qui dentro e fuori in generale dovrebbe opermettersi di giudicare che viene tradito.....con quei termini.....pergiunta da un traditore...il colmo dei colmi




Alcuni qui giudicano i traditori anche come genitori, li mettono in discussione pesantemente su ogni aspetto della vita.
Nessuno è innocente in questo "gioco".
E credo sia propedeutico.
Si scarica aggressività.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lothar non ho scopato male stanotte,
> ma e' anche inutile discutere con chi non conosce le cose......
> resta nel tuo mondo dove il tradimento a quanto pare e' alla base....e tutto il resto.....robetta....come dici tu..
> va bene cosi.....
> ...


cazzate cactus..la prima cosa e'la salute,poi gli eurini,le proprieta'immobiliari..etc etc...ma poi e'vero,di corna subite non so niente,boooo,forse da fidanzati.ma chisse ne frega.........

auguro alla tua dolce meta'di arrivare alla mia eta',al 50% delle mie condizioni....potrebbe leccarsi i gomiti,altro che canut...ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

Poi che i traditori siano ironici è un dato di fatto.
Figuriamoci che ero super ironica anche da tradita...:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no tu invece stai qui e parli perche dici cose giuste e sensate...
> sono altri che straparlano e dovrebbero farsi l esamino coscienza e concordare col proprio io che e' giunto il momento di stare zitti



Ciao miss,

ehh, ma lì, rompo veramente. 
il fatto della sovrappopolazione, le nostre risorse ecc.
e come ci trattiamo ... perché siamo tutti nella stessa barca.
traditi e traditori ... e quelli in Africa e le foreste ecc. 

discorso lungo ... e lì rompo molto ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alcuni qui giudicano i traditori anche come genitori, li mettono in discussione pesantemente su ogni aspetto della vita.
> Nessuno è innocente in questo "gioco".
> E credo sia propedeutico.
> Si scarica aggressività.



Ciao Tebe,

questo è anche accertato, secondo me. 
cioè, ho difficoltà con alcuni di tutti i lager (intendo, posizioni).

e per contrario, mi ritrovo molto vicina con alcuni di tutti i lager.
è la persona ... solo quella conta. perché parlare di tradimento,
secondo me, già si sbaglia in partenza. sono tradimentI ... 
tanti tipi, tante storie differenti prima, durante e dopo ... 

che ammucchiata per nulla ... 

ehhh ... l'ironia ... qui non trapela, ma lo sono pure io ... fidati.

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> questo è anche accertato, secondo me.
> cioè, ho difficoltà con alcuni di tutti i lager (intendo, posizioni).
> ...


Qualcuno il lager se lo merita.:carneval:
Di' che l'hai scritto apposta! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexicanla'Miss,scopato male stanotte??o fai come Santa Tebina astinenza??
> Sai il tradire si tramanda..*.mio padre aveva un'amante che aveva 25 anni in meno*,quando mia madre ne fu certa volevano separarsi.il caso volle che l'avvocatessa perisse,nel disastro di Ustica...e non ne fecero piu'niente.
> Tirarono dritto,mettendo assieme cose importanti e di grandissimo valore....altro che suicidio da Novella 2000.
> Si sono momenti piacevoli,anche solo,come stamattina,in dormi veglia pensare a quando la rivedro'..
> at salut acacina



ma sai che siete tremendi dalle tue parti?

parlando con un tuo paesano mi raccontava che suo padre (da lui considerato un grande padre) in loco aveva ben tre amanti, di cui una pubblico ufficiale,e per incontrarla a casa sua si portò il figlio (colui che mi ha raccontato) ragazzetto lasciandolo a giocare con la figlioletta di lei
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *sai che e' difficle trovare qualcuno come te?
> *ti piace proprio essere detestato? non che ti debba fregare qualcosa che io ti detesto o meno...
> ti trovo solo un po triste...anzi molto triste


E TE NE LAMENTI PURE?


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno il lager se lo merita.:carneval:
> Di' che l'hai scritto apposta! :mrgreen:



Ciao

me lo avevi detto, che è sbagliato!
ma non ricordo più, la parola in italiano ... 

e poi, infatti ... mi sono detta, un po' ci sta pure ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alcuni qui giudicano i traditori anche come genitori, li mettono in discussione pesantemente su ogni aspetto della vita.
> *Nessuno è innocente in questo "gioco".*
> E credo sia propedeutico.
> Si scarica aggressività.



sono d'accordo

faremmo prima a dire che dopo un certa età nessuno è innocente e basta


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> questo è anche accertato, secondo me.
> cioè, ho difficoltà con alcuni di tutti i lager (intendo, posizioni).
> ...



sulla tua ironia non ho mai avuto dubbi di sorta siennina.



le difficoltà le hai, come me, con chi non si sforza di capire che ci sono altri sentire.
Basta leggerti.
Hai un esposizione chiara.
Impossibile fraintenderti o non capirti.

(poi quando ti parte l'embolo però.... ti ricordi i nostri primi tempi? Paura!)


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Siete O.T. da qualche pagina.
Io chiedevo se sapete di chi è stato tradito e l'ha presa sportivamente perché non ne ho conosciuti.
Qui c'è qualcuno?
Non dico chi cerca di recuperare o chi ha un rapporto chiaro di non fedeltà, dico qualcuno che non se lo aspettava, ha scoperto di essere tradito e l'ha presa come prendo io un tamponamento "Son cose che capitano, c'è l'assicurazione, l'auto me la riparano. Che seccatura stare macchina senza qualche giorno."


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alcuni qui giudicano i traditori anche come genitori, li mettono in discussione pesantemente su ogni aspetto della vita.
> Nessuno è innocente in questo "gioco".
> E credo sia *propedeutico*.
> Si scarica aggressività.


partendo dal fatto che concordo assolutamente con te... propedeutico a cosa?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E TE NE LAMENTI PURE?


Ma se ne lamentasse. Magari. E' prima mi ama. E poi mi odia. E poi vuole far freccia (...) nel mio cuore. E poi sono uno stronzo insensibile. E prima. E poi. E maremma.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se ne lamentasse. Magari. E' prima mi ama. E poi mi odia. E poi vuole far freccia (...) nel mio cuore. E poi sono uno stronzo insensibile. E prima. E poi. E maremma.


eclissati


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *ma sai che siete tremendi dalle* tue parti?
> 
> parlando con un tuo paesano mi raccontava che suo padre (da lui considerato un grande padre) in loco aveva ben tre amanti, di cui una pubblico ufficiale,e per incontrarla a casa sua si portò il figlio (colui che mi ha raccontato) ragazzetto lasciandolo a giocare con la figlioletta di lei
> :mrgreen:


Diciamo che è notorio che la fascia ricompresa tra emiliaromagna e toscana sia piena di zozzoni.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete O.T. da qualche pagina.
> Io chiedevo se sapete di chi è stato tradito e l'ha presa sportivamente perché non ne ho conosciuti.
> Qui c'è qualcuno?
> Non dico chi cerca di recuperare o chi ha un rapporto chiaro di non fedeltà, dico qualcuno che non se lo aspettava, ha scoperto di essere tradito e l'ha presa come prendo io un tamponamento "Son cose che capitano, c'è l'assicurazione, l'auto me la riparano. Che seccatura stare macchina senza qualche giorno."


IO.
La presi molto lussuriosamente.
Che ancora si ricorda la furia scatenata di quella notte.
Scoperta in modo molto becero ( figa che sa di preservativo)
Conciata per le feste una notte intera.
5 orgasmi.

E fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno.

Ammetto che mi sarebbe crollato il mondo in testa
se fossi stato legato a lei
da spasmodici
e smodati
insensati

sentimenti...

Forse ero vaccinato dal tradimento subito in gioventù.
Che fu sui sentimenti e non sul sesso.

Quello mi fece così tanto male, da farmi ridere del tradimento per sesso.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> partendo dal fatto che concordo assolutamente con te... propedeutico a cosa?


mi riferivo all'aggressività di certi traditi o ad alcuni giudizi sparati in faccia anche non inerenti al tema.
Credo che sia propedeutico per scaricare aggressività. E quindi tranquillizzarsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se ne lamentasse. Magari. E' prima mi ama. E poi mi odia. E poi vuole far freccia (...) nel mio cuore. E poi sono uno stronzo insensibile. E prima. E poi. E maremma.


Miss è giovIne. Ancora le manca esperienza, pensa che sta cercando di capirti....:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Miss è giovIne. Ancora le manca esperienza, pensa che sta cercando di capirti....:mrgreen:


Ma con te è uguale...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sai che siete tremendi dalle tue parti?
> 
> parlando con un tuo paesano mi raccontava che suo padre (da lui considerato un grande padre) in loco aveva ben tre amanti, di cui una pubblico ufficiale,e per incontrarla a casa sua si portò il figlio (colui che mi ha raccontato) ragazzetto lasciandolo a giocare con la figlioletta di lei
> :mrgreen:


aahhahhah,e'vero..oltre che il secondo paese come reddito dell'Emilia,eravamo i primi come motel...:smile::smile::smile:
poi Chiaretta,solo qua'poteva succedere che vigile e vigilessa,entrambi sposati,si appartassero in servizio.Sai dove?sulla Panda bianca e blu con i lampeggianti.......:smile::smile::smile:.Dopo 5 minuti lo sapevamo tutti...ahahahaahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi riferivo all'aggressività di certi traditi o ad alcuni giudizi sparati in faccia anche non inerenti al tema.
> Credo che sia propedeutico per scaricare aggressività. E quindi tranquillizzarsi.


ah sì, assolutamente.
Meglio qui che altrove, del resto... poi si impara che è una ruota che gira.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che è notorio che la fascia ricompresa tra emiliaromagna e toscana sia piena di zozzoni.



davvero? non sapevo
vuoi dirmi che esistono zone d'Italia più propense o atte ai piaceri della carne?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con te è uguale...


Moi? Mannò.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Miss è giovIne. Ancora le manca esperienza, pensa che sta cercando di capirti....:mrgreen:


no sbri.....io non cerco di capirlo....una persona cosi non mi intreressa minimanete...
prevenuto
cafone
maleducato

ho provato a trattarlo come tutti qui.....ha voluto fare lo stronzo a tutti i costi...per me si puo anche eclissare con la luna il sole e tutto il resto


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> davvero? non sapevo
> vuoi dirmi che esistono zone d'Italia più propense o atte ai piaceri della carne?


così si narra. Sarà mica un caso che con un mare come il nostro, abbiamo la riviera piena...:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sulla tua ironia non ho mai avuto dubbi di sorta siennina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

è vero ...  ... 

non ricordo più ora come mi hai definita, ho riso ancora per molto! 

ma sei sportiva ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> davvero? non sapevo
> vuoi dirmi che esistono zone d'Italia più propense o atte ai piaceri della carne?


Eh sì. E generalmente dove girano più soldi.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che è notorio che la fascia ricompresa tra emiliaromagna e toscana sia piena di zozzoni.


di la'dalla Futa sono bischeri e grulli,boni solo per la Viola la domenica.........


----------



## Tubarao (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete O.T. da qualche pagina.
> Io chiedevo se sapete di chi è stato tradito e l'ha presa sportivamente perché non ne ho conosciuti.
> Qui c'è qualcuno?
> Non dico chi cerca di recuperare o chi ha un rapporto chiaro di non fedeltà, dico qualcuno che non se lo aspettava, ha scoperto di essere tradito e l'ha presa come prendo io un tamponamento "Son cose che capitano, c'è l'assicurazione, l'auto me la riparano. Che seccatura stare macchina senza qualche giorno."


Qualcuno c'è stato. Mi ricordo di una tipa che ci aprì pure un thread i primi tempi che stavo qui, qualcosa del tipo sul tipo di quanto riuscire a ridere di quello che le era capitato (corna) le sia stato d'aiuto nel superarla, dove per superarla non intendo perdono/separazione, ma semplicemente.......superarla.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no sbri.....io non cerco di capirlo....una persona cosi non mi intreressa minimanete...
> prevenuto
> cafone
> maleducato
> ...


Il fatto è che tu sei capitata qui dentro accolta principalmente da utonti che con il doppio dei tuoi anni dimostrano MENO di te, se è possibile. Non è che sono sbagliato io, è il sistema di riferimento che non è, diciamo, tarato bene. 
Senza contare che emotivamente potresti essere un filo, ma giusto un filo, più ferma.


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete O.T. da qualche pagina.
> Io chiedevo se sapete di chi è stato tradito e l'ha presa sportivamente perché non ne ho conosciuti.
> Qui c'è qualcuno?
> Non dico chi cerca di recuperare o chi ha un rapporto chiaro di non fedeltà, dico qualcuno che non se lo aspettava, ha scoperto di essere tradito e l'ha presa come prendo io un tamponamento "Son cose che capitano, c'è l'assicurazione, l'auto me la riparano. Che seccatura stare macchina senza qualche giorno."


posso narrarti di uomini non si pongono il problema,ma io per primo mi rendo conto che se non vedi coi tuoi occhi certe cose non puoi crederci.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualcuno c'è stato. Mi ricordo di una tipa che ci aprì pure un thread i primi tempi che stavo qui, qualcosa del tipo sul tipo di quanto riuscire a ridere di quello che le era capitato (corna) le sia stato d'aiuto nel superarla, dove per superarla non intendo perdono/separazione, ma semplicemente.......superarla.


Bello. Vorrei leggerla. Non ti ricordi il nick?


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualcuno c'è stato. Mi ricordo di una tipa che ci aprì pure un thread i primi tempi che stavo qui, qualcosa del tipo sul tipo di quanto riuscire a ridere di quello che le era capitato (corna) le sia stato d'aiuto nel superarla, dove per superarla non intendo perdono/separazione, ma semplicemente.......superarla.



Ciao

Danny, si potrebbe definire così ... 
Ci è rimasto male, si, ma poi ... l'ha presa e basta. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Danny, si potrebbe definire così ...
> Ci è rimasto male, si, ma poi ... l'ha presa e basta.
> ...


Beh insomma. Non mi pare e poi è in proporzione al poco accaduto.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tu sei capitata qui dentro accolta principalmente da utonti che con il doppio dei tuoi anni dimostrano MENO di te, se è possibile. Non è che sono sbagliato io, è il sistema di riferimento che non è, diciamo, tarato bene.
> Senza contare che emotivamente potresti essere un filo, ma giusto un filo, più ferma.


Io sono fatta cosi. e lo sono dentro e fuori dal forum.
se non sta bene a qualcuno e/o questa storia dell eta continua a ossessionarvi, guarda che basta dirlo...io ci metto meno di zero a tornare tra i miei coetanei.....perche sinceramente stare qui ed essere ripresa per via dell eta o dell emotivita (che tu pensi sia data dell eta ma non e' cosi) e' stancante e non mi fa sentire a mio agio....
potevi pensarci tu ad accogliermi allora..col tuo fare galante e d educato soprattutto..non l hai fatto perche non te ne puo fregare di meno.....quindi di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io sono fatta cosi. e lo sono dentro e fuori dal forum.
> se non sta bene a qualcuno e/o questa storia dell eta continua a ossessionarvi, guarda che basta dirlo...io ci metto meno di zero a tornare tra i miei coetanei.....perche sinceramente stare qui ed essere ripresa per via dell eta o dell emotivita (*che tu pensi sia data dell eta ma non e' cosi*) e' stancante e non mi fa sentire a mio agio....
> potevi pensarci tu ad accogliermi allora..col tuo fare galante e d educato soprattutto..non l hai fatto perche non te ne puo fregare di meno.....quindi di cosa stai parlando?


Infatti, lo so benissimo.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti, lo so benissimo.


e allora? stai dicendo che dovrei cambiare per cosa? per far contento te?


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

JB, quanti anni hai, così. Non devi dire l'eta esatta. 

A: 28-33
b: 33-38
c: 38-43

non prendo quasi mai i numeri 5 / 0 ... come riferimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e allora? stai dicendo che dovrei cambiare per cosa? per far contento te?


Ti sto spiegando perchè ti comporti come ti comporti e perchè ti trovi meglio con certe persone piuttosto che con altre, qui dentro. Non m'interessa farti cambiare o che. O meglio: se ti scrivo di essere magari un po' meno emotiva è per te, non per me. A me non cambia nulla, a te cambierebbe in meglio.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh insomma. Non mi pare e poi è in proporzione al poco accaduto.



Ciao Bruni

ahhh ... se prendi pure l'accaduto come riferimento ... 
o per Bacco ... se ne sono lette ... per quasi altrettanto ... 

ok ... non lo so 

ma vorrei vedere, chi la prende sportivamente con certi tradimenti ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, quanti anni hai, così. Non devi dire l'eta esatta.
> 
> A: 28-33
> b: 33-38
> ...


Ne ho trentotto. Non è un segreto.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ne ho trentotto. Non è un segreto.


OK ... non lo sapevo proprio. non volevo essere invadente.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello. Vorrei leggerla. Non ti ricordi il nick?


Stai chiedendo troppo 

Roba del 2010.

Mi ricordo un post dove diceva che dopo aver dato inavvertitamente una capocciata al muro, all'accorrere preoccupato del marito fedifrago, lo prese in giro dicendogli: Tranquillo tranquillo, non mi sono fatta niente, le corna che mi hai messo hanno attutito il colpo.

Raccontava che comincio ad avere i primi "risultati" nell'elaborazione di quello che era successo solo quando riuscì anche ad ironizzarci sopra. Questa però, non credo che significa prenderla "sportivamente" nel senso che intendevi tu.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sto spiegando perchè ti comporti come ti comporti e perchè ti trovi meglio con certe persone piuttosto che con altre, qui dentro. Non m'interessa farti cambiare o che. O meglio: se ti scrivo di essere magari un po' meno emotiva è per te, non per me. A me non cambia nulla, a te cambierebbe in meglio.


dici? invece io preferisco essere cosi piuttosto che una lastra di ghiccio come te....
e che poi tu lo sia qui e non fuori.....e' un probelma tuo...io resto la stessa ovunque mi trovo....
non ho interesse a modificare il mio modo di essere qui dentro....
a te da fastidio il modo di essere...non mi hai mai fatto un commento costruttivo da quando sono qui....solo stronzate....come quella volta per l inglese che mi hai fatta sentire idiota.....
e forse ci sei riuscito proprio perche sei piu grande.....e non avresti dovuto....
la favoletta del: non per me ma e' per te, per il tuo bene" valla a raccontare a chi ti da credito


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni
> 
> ahhh ... se prendi pure l'accaduto come riferimento ...
> o per Bacco ... se ne sono lette ... per quasi altrettanto ...
> ...


Appunto.
Qualcuno vuol far passar per bischeri i traditi che se la prendono.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> OK ... non lo sapevo proprio. non volevo essere invadente.


Non lo sei, non preoccuparti.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah sì, assolutamente.
> Meglio qui che altrove, del resto... poi si impara che è una ruota che gira.


vero


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dici? invece io preferisco essere cosi piuttosto che una lastra di ghiccio come te....
> e che poi tu lo sia qui e non fuori.....e' un probelma tuo...io resto la stessa ovunque mi trovo....
> non ho interesse a modificare il mio modo di essere qui dentro....
> a te da fastidio il modo di essere...non mi hai mai fatto un commento costruttivo da quando sono qui....solo stronzate....come quella volta per l inglese che mi hai fatta sentire idiota.....
> ...


Far passare per sciocco chi è molto giovane dall'alto dell'esperienza è un giochetto facile e sporco ma non mi pare sia di JB che tratta uguale tutti. Ovvio con te utilizza "immaturità" con altre "vecchietta" ma è giusto per arricchire i brevi post. Depurato dallo stile dice spesso cose ragionevoli. Naturalmente lui ha una sua idea un po' rigida ma ce l'hanno anche altri.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo sei, non preoccuparti.


cosa ti piace  esattamente di codesto  posto invece di frequentare vitelloni.org o panterone.net?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Far passare per sciocco chi è molto giovane dall'alto dell'esperienza è un giochetto facile e sporco ma non mi pare sia di JB che tratta uguale tutti. Ovvio con te utilizza "immaturità" con altre "vecchietta" ma è giusto per arricchire i brevi post. Depurato dallo stile dice spesso cose ragionevoli. Naturalmente lui ha una sua idea un po' rigida ma ce l'hanno anche altri.


brunetta...io ho sempre accettao i commenti di tutti.... (non certe opinioni ma non su di me, su cose piu grandi)
JB a me non ha mai detto nulla di sensato o che potesse arricchirmi in qualche modo.....e dire che io ho provato a cercare il dialogo con lui...mi ha sempre tarttata dall altro verso il basso...ci sono le prove


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa ti piace  esattamente di codesto  posto invece di frequentare vitelloni.org o panterone.net?



che domande. vuoi mettere l'appeal di una bella quasi cinquantenne con i paraocchi come te ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai chiedendo troppo
> 
> Roba del 2010.
> 
> ...



me la ricordo pure io!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> brunetta...io ho sempre accettao i commenti di tutti.... (non certe opinioni ma non su di me, su cose piu grandi)
> JB a me non ha mai detto nulla di sensato o che potesse arricchirmi in qualche modo.....*e dire che io ho provato a cercare il dialogo con lui.*..mi ha sempre tarttata dall altro verso il basso...ci sono le prove


sei troppo democratica, miss
ma è giusto così....scusa se te lo dico.... alla tua età

devi capire che da certe persone non puoi aspettarti che si mettano sul tuo stesso piano e che ti offrano il braccio nei modi che tu ritieni corretti e adatti
se vuoi: solo se lo vuoi, puoi trarre dal loro agire o parlare qualcosa di buono per te, da sola


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> brunetta...io ho sempre accettao i commenti di tutti.... (non certe opinioni ma non su di me, su cose piu grandi)
> JB a me non ha mai detto nulla di sensato o che potesse arricchirmi in qualche modo.....e dire che io ho provato a cercare il dialogo con lui...mi ha sempre tarttata dall altro verso il basso...ci sono le prove


Per quel che vale capisco e condivido il fastidio nello specifico. Un pizzico di sensibilità in più sarebbe stato gradito.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che domande. vuoi mettere l'appeal di una bella quasi cinquantenne *con i paraocchi* come te ? :mrgreen:


secondo me abbiamo entrambi una visione parziale di molte cose e non è detto che la mia lo sia più della tua.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai chiedendo troppo
> 
> Roba del 2010.
> 
> ...


Ma una persona che ci ironizza su non significa che l'ha presa sportivamente (tipo il tamponamento) solo che sta cercando di elaborare un fatto traumatico con le modalità sue proprie. C'è chi fa battute di questo tipo anche ai funerali non credo che significhi che ride davvero alla morte.
Ho ironizzato anch'io e ci ironizzo anche adesso.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei troppo democratica, miss
> ma è giusto così....scusa se te lo dico.... alla tua età
> 
> devi capire che da certe persone non puoi aspettarti che si mettano sul tuo stesso piano e che ti offrano il braccio nei modi che tu ritieni corretti e adatti
> se vuoi: solo se lo vuoi, puoi trarre dal loro agire o parlare qualcosa di buono per te, da sola


cioe' scusa da quando l educazione e' un optional?
io a questo mi riferisco....e' un maleducato cronico e recitivo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dici? invece io preferisco essere cosi piuttosto che una lastra di ghiccio come te....
> e che poi tu lo sia qui e non fuori.....e' un probelma tuo...io resto la stessa ovunque mi trovo....
> non ho interesse a modificare il mio modo di essere qui dentro....
> a te da fastidio il modo di essere...non mi hai mai fatto un commento costruttivo da quando sono qui....solo stronzate....come quella volta per l inglese che mi hai fatta sentire idiota.....
> ...


Il punto dell'essere così facilmente preda dell'emotività è proprio che facilmente sovrastimi o sottostimi accadimenti, cose o persone. Non volevo farti sentire un'idiota nè più nè meno di quanto lo volessi tu, e per la verità per gran parte del tempo hai fatto tutto da sola con una scena madre da morte del cigno da oscar anche toccante se non fosse stata grottesca per il fatto che era VERA. Non c'entra nulla l'età. A quarant'anni suonati sarai ANCORA così. Io alla tua età, occhio e croce, ero come sono. Meno affilato, forse, ma non ero un'altra persona. Tu uguale. Per quello non faccio discorsi di età e maturità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me abbiamo entrambi una visione parziale di molte cose e *non è detto che la mia lo sia più della tua*.


lo penso anch'io
ma il fatto che tu(per la sua visione) ce li abbia, ti rende irresistibile


poi: la mia era una battuta 
non so e non voglio sapere perché la gente sta qua sul forum


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma una persona che ci ironizza su non significa che l'ha presa sportivamente (tipo il tamponamento) solo che sta cercando di elaborare un fatto traumatico con le modalità sue proprie. C'è chi fa battute di questo tipo anche ai funerali non credo che significhi che ride davvero alla morte.
> Ho ironizzato anch'io e ci ironizzo anche adesso.



Ciao Bruni,

in effetti, lo hai detto. 
ho iniziato anch'io a ironizzarci sopra, 
relativamente già dopo poco tempo. 
ma non sarcasticamente, che è un altra cosa. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto dell'essere così facilmente preda dell'emotività è proprio che facilmente sovrastimi o sottostimi accadimenti, cose o persone. Non volevo farti sentire un'idiota nè più nè meno di quanto lo volessi tu, e per la verità per gran parte del tempo hai fatto tutto da sola con una scena madre da morte del cigno da oscar anche toccante se non fosse stata grottesca per il fatto che era VERA. Non c'entra nulla l'età. A quarant'anni suonati sarai ANCORA così. Io alla tua età, occhio e croce, ero come sono. Meno affilato, forse, ma non ero un'altra persona. Tu uguale. Per quello non faccio discorsi di età e maturità.


giusto....mi tratti come io voglio essere trattata.....
sei ridicolo......io parlavo e scherzavo civilmente cosi...sei tu il primo che mi ha definita (in modo denigratorio) 25enne svalvolata


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lo penso anch'io
> ma il fatto che tu(per la sua visione) ce li abbia, ti rende irresistibile
> 
> 
> ...


l'ho capito che era una battuta ma come avrai potuto intuire mi ha leggermente irritata.
la domanda al brando dei poveri scaturiva dalla curiosità di sapere come mai uno che trova la maggior parte dei componenti di un pccolo e sfigato forum di piagnoni dei disagiati ci stia e pure con gusto nele svariate ore della giornata abbandonando faccende più liete.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa ti piace esattamente di codesto posto invece di frequentare vitelloni.org o panterone.net?


Devi necessariamente farmi sempre le stesse domande?


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devi necessariamente farmi sempre le stesse domande?


sì se non trovo risposte sensate.
ad ogni modo vado che devo fare una torta di mele come nonna papera.quack


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> giusto....mi tratti come io voglio essere trattata.....
> sei ridicolo......io parlavo e scherzavo civilmente cosi...*sei tu il primo che mi ha definita (in modo denigratorio) 25enne svalvolata*


Non era denigratorio, era vero. Diamine, E' vero.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non era denigratorio, era vero. Diamine, E' vero.


il contesto. ma la chiudo qui...
tanto tra me e te...e' ovvio che....
quindi....
grazie per l illuminazione sull eta e sui miei stati mentali
vado in pace


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *cioe' scusa da quando l educazione e' un optional?*
> io a questo mi riferisco....e' un maleducato cronico e recitivo



essendo il mondo pieno di persone maleducate, direi....da sempre.

se lo ritieni un problema di educazione dovresti evitare di rapportarti con persone che ritieni maleducate


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> essendo il mondo pieno di persone maleducate, direi....da sempre.
> 
> se lo ritieni un problema di educazione *dovresti evitare di rapportarti con persone che ritieni maleducate*


puorquoi? Ci si rapporta con la gente... come questa merita.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> puorquoi? Ci si rapporta con la gente... come questa merita.



Ciao

meritare? -> verdienen ... 

no, non voglio meritarmi nulla. 
ma forse capisco molto male, 
questa affermazione ... 
mi sa da sforzo per piacere 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> meritare? -> verdienen ...
> 
> ...


nono, intendevo dire che io mi rapporto generalmente con le persone in modo adeguato a quello che usano con me.
Io parto da una base di rispetto a prescindere: poi, se vedo che una persona non usa lo stesso rispetto mi comporto di conseguenza.

edit: in italiano meritare ha significato neutro, vale sia in positivo che in negativo.


----------



## gas (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> essendo il mondo pieno di persone maleducate, direi....da sempre.
> 
> se lo ritieni un problema di educazione *dovresti evitare di rapportarti con persone che ritieni maleducate*


puoi cercare di schivarle, ma evitare di rapportarsi lo vedo impossibile
oggi il mondo è pieno di maleducazione, i genitori non l'insegnano e la scuola manco


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> puoi cercare di schivarle, ma evitare di rapportarsi lo vedo impossibile
> *oggi il mondo è pieno di maleducazione, i genitori non l'insegnano e la scuola manco*


 quanto è vero, signora mia...


----------



## gas (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quanto è vero, *signora* mia...


anvedi, mi sono pure preso della signora


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, intendevo dire che io mi rapporto generalmente con le persone in modo adeguato a quello che usano con me.
> Io parto da una base di rispetto a prescindere: poi, se vedo che una persona non usa lo stesso rispetto mi comporto di conseguenza.
> 
> edit: in italiano meritare ha significato neutro, vale sia in positivo che in negativo.



Ciao

ahhh ... altra storia così. 

la base, mi sembra che dovrebbe essere ovvia. 
ma a volte accade, che i sentire non corrispondono. 
e da lì ... un attribuire senza fine ... accade ... :mrgreen:
invece, nessuno voleva urtare l'altro ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahhh ... altra storia così.
> 
> ...


eh... ma io ci metto un po', sai? Prima di decidere che la sensazione non sia solo una sensazione, intendo. Sono abbastanza garantista e per la seconda possibilità, in genere. Do spesso anche la terza. Poi sono caz... ehm... poi cambio atteggiamento.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh... ma io ci metto un po', sai? Prima di decidere che la sensazione non sia solo una sensazione, intendo. Sono abbastanza garantista e per la seconda possibilità, in genere. Do spesso anche la terza. Poi sono caz... ehm... poi cambio atteggiamento.



Ciao

non intendevo te ... :smile:

è anche il mio modo, comunque. ma a volte noto 
già dopo la seconda e a volte vado fino alla quarta ... 

l'atteggiamento dopo dipende ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> puorquoi? Ci si rapporta con la gente... come questa merita.



anche questa è una possibile scelta.
se mi senti aggredita verbalmente o oltraggiata emotivamente preferisco lasciar cadere ogni contatto e stendere un bel velo gelato sulla persona in questione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> puoi cercare di schivarle, ma evitare di rapportarsi lo vedo impossibile
> oggi il mondo è pieno di maleducazione, *i genitori non l'insegnano* e la scuola manco



davvero?
ieri ho ricevuto complimenti da tre professori per l'educazione di mia figlia

comunque sì, ci sono persone estremamente maleducate con cui sono costretta a interagire ogni giorno
diciamo che non vado a impartire loro la lezioncina su come ci si dovrebbe comportare, ma capiscono anche troppo bene quanto sono cafoni da come li guardo


----------



## gas (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> davvero?
> ieri ho ricevuto complimenti da tre professori per l'educazione di mia figlia
> 
> comunque sì, ci sono persone estremamente maleducate con cui sono costretta a interagire ogni giorno
> diciamo che non vado a impartire loro la lezioncina su come ci si dovrebbe comportare, ma capiscono anche troppo bene quanto sono cafoni da come li guardo


ovviamente il mio pensiero non era indirizzato a te ma voleva generalizzare la situazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche questa è una possibile scelta.
> se mi senti aggredita verbalmente o oltraggiata emotivamente preferisco lasciar cadere ogni contatto e stendere un bel velo gelato sulla persona in questione


a te viene bene l'atteggiamento algido da subito, invece a me viene bene dopo che mi sono tolta il sasso dalla scarpa così poi posso andare via a culo dritto(@Sienne: culo dritto = modo di dire dialettale che rappresenta il sussiego, l'alterigia)


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Poi che i traditori siano ironici è un dato di fatto.*
> Figuriamoci che ero super ironica anche da tradita...:unhappy:



Magari fosse stato almeno ironico, rompeva le palle per il rumore di un grissino in casa, il bastardo, e quando ci penso mi incazzo più per quello che per il tradimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari fosse stato almeno ironico, *rompeva le palle per il rumore di un grissino in casa*, il bastardo, e quando ci penso mi incazzo più per quello che per il tradimento.


Che rumore fa un grissino in casa?


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche questa è una possibile scelta.
> se mi senti aggredita verbalmente o oltraggiata emotivamente preferisco lasciar cadere ogni contatto e stendere un bel velo gelato sulla persona in questione


:up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente il mio pensiero non era indirizzato a te ma voleva generalizzare la situazione



certo  :smile:

probabilmente in mezzo a questo mondo pieno di persone maleducate l'unica cosa che potremmo fare tutti è cercare di ridurre col buon senso la nostra personale percentuale di maleducazione


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che rumore fa un grissino in casa?



Prova a mangiarlo, con lui era impossibile, oggi si adatta e se non gli sta bene se ne va altrove. Non era una battuta.

Non sopporta alcun rumore e rompe. Ora può rompere solo sul balcone fumando una sigaretta, anche se nevica.


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che domande. vuoi mettere l'appeal di una bella quasi cinquantenne con i paraocchi come te ? :mrgreen:


Ma ROTFL!

:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a te viene bene l'atteggiamento algido da subito, invece a me viene bene *dopo che mi sono tolta il sasso dalla scarpa* così poi posso andare via a culo dritto(@Sienne: culo dritto = modo di dire dialettale che rappresenta il sussiego, l'alterigia)



forse perché ti viene facile e bene 
dove per _bene_ intendo senza eccessi di sorta


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> forse perché ti viene facile e bene
> dove per _bene_ intendo senza eccessi di sorta


in effetti sì


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prova a mangiarlo, con lui era impossibile, *oggi si adatta e se non gli sta bene se ne va altrove. *Non era una battuta.
> 
> Non sopporta alcun rumore e rompe. Ora può rompere solo sul balcone fumando una sigaretta, anche se nevica.


Con tutta probabilità avresti dovuto farlo pure ieri, non solo oggi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ma ROTFL!
> 
> :carneval:


Grr.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con tutta probabilità avresti dovuto farlo pure ieri, non solo oggi.



Non sto a raccontarti le discussioni, anche perchè ha attaccato le sue manie ad una delle figlie, e nella sua famiglia a quanto pare è diffusa. Con me si è sempre trattenuto, ma sapendo che gli dava fastidio si evitava di mettere in tavola certi cibi, dal pane carasau ai grissini e persino le mele, è lungo l'elenco.

Quello che penso è che gente cosi dovrebbe vivere sola, e non rompere i maroni sposandosi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

uff


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sto a raccontarti le discussioni, anche perchè ha attaccato le sue manie ad una delle figlie, e nella sua famiglia a quanto pare è diffusa. Con me si è sempre trattenuto, ma sapendo che gli dava fastidio si evitava di mettere in tavola certi cibi, dal pane carasau ai grissini e persino le mele, è lungo l'elenco.
> 
> Quello che penso è che gente cosi dovrebbe vivere sola, e non rompere i maroni sposandosi.


ma l hai sposato tu?


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello. Vorrei leggerla. Non ti ricordi il nick?



io mi ricordo di quella utente che stava in Inghilterra, mi pare, e che è stata lasciata per un'altra, poi dopo un po' il tipo si è accorto dell'errore e avrebbe voluto rimediare, ma lei non ha voluto
era molto calma e serena, e anche simpatica
mi pare parlasse anche di un cane


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff


vuoi parlare un po di arte con me? 
guarda che sono figlia di artisti....
sono confusa si, ma so un sacco di cose sull arte


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> io mi ricordo di quella utente che stava in Inghilterra, mi pare, e che è stata lasciata per un'altra, poi dopo un po' il tipo si è accorto dell'errore e avrebbe voluto rimediare, ma lei non ha voluto
> era molto calma e serena, e anche simpatica
> *mi pare parlasse anche di un cane*


Forse si riferiva all'ex?


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vuoi parlare un po di arte con me?
> guarda che sono figlia di artisti....
> *sono confusa si,* ma so un sacco di cose sull arte


a chi lo dici:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma l hai sposato tu?



Secondo te i primi anni lo diceva?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a chi lo dici:singleeye:


nah...tu non lo sei affatto, forse vorresti


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo te i primi anni lo diceva?



immagino di no...e che faceva se lo teneva?
non poteva farlo sempre?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *nah...tu non lo sei affatto*, forse vorresti


Eccome no.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> immagino di no...e che faceva se lo teneva?
> non poteva farlo sempre?



Non lo avrei mai sposato se avessi scoperto subito tutte le sue piccole manie e inconsapevolmente mi sarei risparmiata ben altri dispiaceri, e non solo le corna. Pazienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Non lo avrei mai sposato se avessi scoperto subito tutte le sue piccole manie* e inconsapevolmente mi sarei risparmiata ben altri dispiaceri, e non solo le corna. Pazienza.


Vabbè, l'avrai sposato anche per altro. Mica sarà solo una sommatoria di manie sto tizio.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo avrei mai sposato se avessi scoperto subito tutte le sue piccole manie e inconsapevolmente mi sarei risparmiata ben altri dispiaceri, e non solo le corna. Pazienza.


certo...anche la mi mamma era cosi.....se cascava una forchetta per terra....si salvi chi puo'...
posso chiederti quanto tempo siete stati insieme prima di sposarvi?


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, l'avrai sposato anche per altro. Mica sarà solo una sommatoria di manie sto tizio.



Solo per 'altro'. No, è generoso, si fa i fatti suoi (anche troppo), non ha mai messo il becco su quanto spendevo e compravo, anche quando guadagnava tanto, per tantissimi anni siamo andati  molto molto d'accordo anche a letto, a dire il vero quello sempre, fino a luglio, però invecchiando le sue manie sono peggiorate, soprattutto a non reggerlo sono le figlie diverse da lui, la grande e la piccola. Insomma, se decidi di sposarti non puoi pretendere di vivere nel silenzio assoluto, i figli esistono e fanno rumore, e meno male!

p.s. Chissà se con la piccolina rompeva, secondo me taceva.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, l'avrai sposato anche per altro. Mica sarà solo una sommatoria di manie sto tizio.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: hahahaha!


scusa disincantata, scusa ... 
ma è pure vero, ciò ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo...anche la mi mamma era cosi.....se cascava una forchetta per terra....si salvi chi puo'...
> posso chiederti quanto tempo siete stati insieme prima di sposarvi?



Sposarci ci siamo sposati tardi, ma abbiamo vissuto insieme decenni prima, dal 1979.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Solo per 'altro'. No, è generoso, si fa i fatti suoi (anche troppo),* non ha mai messo il becco su quanto spendevo e compravo, anche quando guadagnava tanto*, per tantissimi anni siamo andati molto molto d'accordo anche a letto, a dire il vero quello sempre, fino a luglio, però invecchiando le sue manie sono peggiorate, soprattutto a non reggerlo sono le figlie diverse da lui, la grande e la piccola. Insomma, se decidi di sposarti non puoi pretendere di vivere nel silenzio assoluto, i figli esistono e fanno rumore, e meno male!
> 
> p.s. Chissà se con la piccolina rompeva, secondo me taceva.


Soprattutto quando guadagnava tanto, suppongo. Vabbè.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse si riferiva all'ex?



no, però in effetti poi non ha più scritto, peccato perchè era simpatica
...chi caspita l'ha fatta scappare??


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sposarci ci siamo sposati tardi, ma abbiamo vissuto insieme decenni prima, dal 1979.


wow....io manco ero stata programmata......
be...si e' tenuto tutto dentro per anni....poteva continuare a farlo...forse...
l hai perdonato pero? del tradimento dico..


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo...anche la mi mamma era cosi.....se cascava una forchetta per terra....si salvi chi puo'...
> posso chiederti quanto tempo siete stati insieme prima di sposarvi?



Ecco brava, loro possono tutto ma se a qualcuno cade anche solo una briciola si irritano, magari non parlano ma a me basta uno sguardo per capirlo. Dimenticavo, anche se bevi non devi fare rumore, e neanche farlo apposta io non ci riesco, che colpa ne ho se la mia gola è fatta cosi???

Che si impicchino sti maniaci.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando guadagnava tanto, suppongo. Vabbè.



Si, ma mica solo lui, io ho lavorato 40 anni e guadagnavo molto.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco brava, loro possono tutto ma se a qualcuno cade anche solo una briciola si irritano, magari non parlano ma a me basta uno sguardo per capirlo. Dimenticavo, anche se bevi non devi fare rumore, e neanche farlo apposta io non ci riesco, che colpa ne ho se la mia gola è fatta cosi???
> 
> Che si impicchino sti maniaci.



Ciao disincantata,

ok, ora ho capito, in tedesco ciò si chiamano "Zwänge",
è una cosa che prende proprio e può dare un fastidio enorme. 
Cioè lui, dovrebbe arrivare alla consapevolezza, che toglie 
molta libertà a voi, perché automaticamente si sta sulle spine per tutto. 
Anche mangiare l'insalata può divenire impossibile ... 
Il fatto è, che soffrono tutti, anche lui. Chi ha questi Zwänge, vive male un po' tutto. 
E con il tempo peggiorano e prendono un po' piede su tutto. 

Ho vissuto una cosa del genere una volta. Stavo nel treno e la persona 
di fronte inizio a giocare con la dentiera. E gira e rigira questa dentiere in bocca.
Un fastidio enorme. Veramente ... non riuscivo neanche più a pensare.
Immagina, se quasi tutto ti fa quell'effetto ... 

Lui dovrebbe fare qualcosa! Non solo per voi, anche per se.

sienne


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> wow....io manco ero stata programmata......
> be...si e' tenuto tutto dentro per anni....poteva continuare a farlo...forse...
> l* hai perdonato pero? del tradimento dico.*.



No, è stato impossibile, non tanto per il tradimento, anche se è stato brutto soprattutto per il tempo e  i modi, ma per come si è comportato dopo.

Ci sono stati dei mesi in cui pensavo fosse possibile andare avanti, poi mi sono svegliata un giorno chiedendomi per quale motivo tenermelo, e l'ho lasciato. Lui a parole 'non ci sente', io vivo altrove 10 mesi all'anno adesso, anche in questi giorni sono al mare, ed oggi è quasi estate. Peccato per le mie figlie che mi vedono poco, ma sono grandi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, ma mica solo lui, io ho lavorato 40 anni e guadagnavo molto.


Meglio ancora, ci credo che non ti diceva nulla.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

scusate scusate ... 
il problema non sussiste più ... ok. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, è stato impossibile, non tanto per il tradimento, anche se è stato brutto soprattutto per il tempo e  i modi, ma per come si è comportato dopo.
> 
> Ci sono stati dei mesi in cui pensavo fosse possibile andare avanti, poi mi sono svegliata un giorno chiedendomi per quale motivo tenermelo, e l'ho lasciato. Lui a parole 'non ci sente', io vivo altrove 10 mesi all'anno adesso, anche in questi giorni sono al mare, ed oggi è quasi estate. Peccato per le mie figlie che mi vedono poco, ma sono grandi.


ah ok, scusa, avevo capito che stavate ancorta a casa insieme leggendo del balcone e della sigaretta


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, è stato impossibile, non tanto per il tradimento, anche se è stato brutto soprattutto per il tempo e i modi, ma per come si è comportato dopo.
> 
> Ci sono stati dei mesi in cui pensavo fosse possibile andare avanti, poi mi sono svegliata un giorno chiedendomi per quale motivo tenermelo, e l'ho lasciato. Lui a parole 'non ci sente', io vivo altrove 10 mesi all'anno adesso,* anche in questi giorni sono al mare, ed oggi è quasi estate.* Peccato per le mie figlie che mi vedono poco, ma sono grandi.


Ma sei in Marocco? In Giamaica?


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao disincantata,
> 
> ok, ora ho capito, in tedesco ciò si chiamano "Zwänge",
> è una cosa che prende proprio e può dare un fastidio enorme.
> ...



Brava, proprio cosi.
LUI avrebbe cambiato carrozza anche a costo di stare in piedi in corridoio, ha fatto di peggio per non sentire rumori.

Uno dei suoi nipoti è finito dallo psicologo, impazziva in ufficio quando i colleghi masticavano qualcosa. VOLEVA dimettersi e di questi tempi.....

Con lui non sono mai andata al cinema, impazzirebbe. 

Quando facciamo le cene con molti invitati devo stare attenta ai posti, e metterlo il più lontano possibile da chi fa molto rumore, ormai conosciamo vizi e virtù di tutti.

Lui inoltre cucinando si siede sempre all'ultimo, quando in molti hanno terminato, credo lo faccia non solo per i piatti elaborati e fatti al momento ma anche di proposito.

Ha ereditato la mania dalla madre e con lui una sorella, dei nipoti e una delle mie figlie.






Però in compenso sul palco sopporta il chiasso assoluto e meno male perchè stando sempre nel rumore ora ha problemi all'udito, non da poco, e un pò credo lo aiuti, pur stando male, fischio continuo, a sentire meno il resto.
Sembra un castigo divino.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio ancora, ci credo che non ti diceva nulla.



Non era per quello, è sempre stato menefreghista riguardo ai soldi, altrimenti non si sarebbe ficcato nei guai per altri.

Non ha mai controllato un e/c in vita sua. Firma il 740 e non sa neppure cosa dice, per lui le scadenze fiscali bolli ecc. sono coriandoli, forse avrei dovuto imporgli dall'inizio di occuparsene.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non era per quello, è sempre stato menefreghista riguardo ai soldi, altrimenti non si sarebbe ficcato nei guai per altri.
> 
> Non ha mai controllato un e/c in vita sua. Firma il 740 e non sa neppure cosa dice, per lui le scadenze fiscali bolli ecc. sono coriandoli, forse avrei dovuto imporgli dall'inizio di occuparsene.


il 740 sarebbe la dichiarazione dei redditi?


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei in Marocco? In Giamaica?



No, Italia, ma oggi sole splendido e caldo. Non so inserire le foto, oggi il mare è incantevole. Sole fino a poco fa, ora sono in casa, anzi, adesso scappo a fare un altra passeggiata sulla spiaggia prima che faccia buio.


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Brava, proprio cosi.
> LUI avrebbe cambiato carrozza anche a costo di stare in piedi in corridoio, ha fatto di peggio per non sentire rumori.
> 
> Uno dei suoi nipoti è finito dallo psicologo, impazziva in ufficio quando i colleghi masticavano qualcosa. VOLEVA dimettersi e di questi tempi.....
> ...



Ciao disincantata,

fischio nelle orecchie? ... ora non mi viene, ma ha un nome. 
puhhh, può procurare molto mal di testa, e vai poi nuovamente con i musoni. 
ma, magari fossero solo musoni. sono proprio capaci a cambiare radicalmente l'atmosfera ... 

mi dispiace. è difficilissimo vivere così. e mi dispiace anche per lui. perché si perde tanto,
se si sta sempre attenti e infastiditi per tutto e di più. puhhhh non è proprio vita. 

sembri forte ... ma potrebbe ugualmente fare il passo, e cercare di superare questa mania. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, Italia, ma oggi sole splendido e caldo. Non so inserire le foto, oggi il mare è incantevole. Sole fino a poco fa, ora sono in casa, anzi, adesso scappo a fare un altra passeggiata sulla spiaggia prima che faccia buio.


Ok, ma non sarebbe meglio il Marocco? O la Giamaica?


----------



## Ecate (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Un'amica di una mia collega ha fatto un filo sperticato a un tizio sposato per un anno.
> Alla fine il tizio ha ceduto.
> Mentre armeggiavano in macchina, lui fa "Mettimi il preservativo".
> ...




C'è gente che non si ferma proprio davanti a niente


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, ma non sarebbe meglio il Marocco? O la Giamaica?



no...è pieno di marocchini e giamaicani...:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no...è pieno di marocchini e giamaicani...:singleeye:


Appunto.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto.



vale a dire? non ci sono italiani ed è meglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vale a dire? non ci sono italiani ed è meglio?


oddio Free... mi fai morire...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vale a dire? non ci sono italiani ed è meglio?


Ti voglio.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio Free... mi fai morire...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma io non ho mica capito dove Joey voglia andare a parare...ammesso che lo sappia


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti voglio.


potevi dire cosi alla cassiera....magari ci cascava...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sempre più surreale questo thread


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> *ma io non ho mica capito dove Joey voglia andare a parare*...ammesso che lo sappia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:basta...


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:basta...



ma cosaaaaa??:mrgreen:

guarda che mica mi ama, è solo il suo trucchetto per svicolare alla grande!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mica capito dove Joey voglia andare a parare...ammesso che lo sappia


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cosaaaaa??:mrgreen:
> 
> guarda che *mica mi ama*, è solo il suo trucchetto per svicolare alla grande!


basta, vado a ridere in bagno


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



ti stanno facendo l'autopsia per caso?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> potevi dire cosi alla cassiera....magari ci cascava...


Non mi lamento, diciamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti stanno facendo l'autopsia per caso?


L'ECG.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ECG.



alla pietra?:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> alla pietra?:rotfl:


brava!!!!!!!!!! me l hai tolta dalle dita


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> alla pietra?:rotfl:


Tu mi sciogli, mio dolce, piccolo fiorellino.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

ricomponiti


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mi sciogli, mio dolce, piccolo fiorellino.



ma con un siffatto cuore, i dottori non ti hanno ancora messo in un barattolone di vetro per esaminarti meglio?
come mai??


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, ma non sarebbe meglio il Marocco? O la Giamaica?



Assolutamente no, questo posto per me è magico.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vale a dire?   Ci sono italiani ed è meglio!


:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma con un siffatto cuore, i dottori non ti hanno ancora messo in un barattolone di vetro per esaminarti meglio?
> come mai??


Non me lo spiego. In effetti me lo dicono spesso di farmi vedere da uno bravo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a te viene bene l'atteggiamento algido da subito, invece a me viene bene dopo che mi sono tolta il sasso dalla scarpa così poi posso andare via a culo dritto(@Sienne: culo dritto = modo di dire dialettale che rappresenta il sussiego, l'alterigia)


Quoto :mrgreen: Pero prima mi permetto di prendere per il culo il soggetto poi lo mando a MVFC e poi posso andarmene ( metaforicamente parlando ma anche no ) senza rimorsi e rimpianti anzi generale mente sorridente


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mica capito dove Joey voglia andare a parare...ammesso che lo sappia


Come non capisci ...sto poro cristo si sgola e te non capisci? Free:mrgreen: Moro :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cosaaaaa??:mrgreen:
> 
> guarda che mica mi ama, è solo il suo trucchetto per svicolare alla grande!


Come  non ti ama :singleeye: mi cade un mito


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Amen ho ripreso  a sperare :mrgreen: ( free )


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ricomponiti


Ma perché ? :singleeye: Love story al confronto gli fa una cippa lippa


----------



## Tubarao (4 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ? :singleeye: *Love story* al confronto gli fa una cippa lippa


Amare significa non dover mai.........spiegare a free del Marocco e della Jamaica


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Amare significa non dover mai.........spiegare a free del Marocco e della Jamaica


 in effetti non è indispensabile


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

ho capito che quelli hanno 3 gambe...
ma a me i negroni non mi piacciono, troppo pesanti!


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito che quelli hanno 3 gambe...
> ma a me i negroni non mi piacciono, troppo pesanti!


:racchia:


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:



eh, lo so che non sei d'accordo!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito che quelli hanno 3 gambe...
> ma a me i negroni non mi piacciono, troppo pesanti!


Per fortuna se no JB era costretto a dipingersi tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito che quelli hanno 3 gambe...
> ma a me *i negroni* non mi piacciono, troppo pesanti!


neanche a me, preferisco il sempre amato spritz


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> neanche a me, preferisco il sempre amato spritz



idem, che poi da noi sarebbe il campari, credo...

tra l'altro un negroni si potrebbe anche reggere, ma 2 o 3, no!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> idem, che poi da noi sarebbe il campari, credo...
> 
> *tra l'altro un negronE si potrebbe anche reggere, ma 2 o 3, no!*


qui facciamo lo spritz (prosecco/vino bianco + acqua gassata) macchiato (+aperol o +campari)
io lo preferisco col campari

 ah sì? ti fermeresti a uno? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> qui facciamo lo spritz (prosecco/vino bianco + acqua gassata) macchiato (+aperol o +campari)
> io lo preferisco col campari
> 
> ah sì? ti fermeresti a uno? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ecco infatti, noi lo chiamiamo campari (col bianco), e ti mettono anche la fettina di arancia

...era già una battuta la prima volta che ho nominato il/i negroni
era così brutta??:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

che stronza:rotfl:





free ha detto:


> ecco infatti, noi lo chiamiamo campari (*col bianco*), e ti mettono anche la fettina di arancia
> 
> ...era già una battuta la prima volta che ho nominato il/i negroni
> era così brutta??:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti, noi lo chiamiamo campari (col bianco), e ti mettono anche la fettina di arancia
> 
> ...era già una battuta la prima volta che ho nominato il/i negroni
> era così brutta??:mrgreen:


affatto :mrgreen:
birichina


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che stronza:rotfl:



adesso è colpa mia se il negroni lo hanno chiamato così!:singleeye:

lo sai cara Minervuccia che fa parte dei cocktails internazionali, ovvero iscritti nell'apposita lista, con tanto di ingredienti?


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> affatto :mrgreen:
> *birichina*



..e un po' stronza:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso è colpa mia se il negroni lo hanno chiamato così!:singleeye:
> 
> lo sai cara Minervuccia che fa parte dei cocktails internazionali, ovvero iscritti nell'apposita lista, con tanto di ingredienti?


Se se :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete O.T. da qualche pagina.
> *Io chiedevo se sapete di chi è stato tradito e l'ha presa sportivamente perché non ne ho conosciuti.*
> Qui c'è qualcuno?
> Non dico chi cerca di recuperare o chi ha un rapporto chiaro di non fedeltà, dico qualcuno che non se lo aspettava, ha scoperto di essere tradito e l'ha presa come prendo io un tamponamento "Son cose che capitano, c'è l'assicurazione, l'auto me la riparano. Che seccatura stare macchina senza qualche giorno."


Si, il mio ex, F.
E' stato tradito svariate volte dall'ex moglie e l'ha quasi sempre presa sportivamente, a parte la prima. 
Diceva che le corna non fanno male e che ciò che fa più male è l'abbandono.
In parte condivido questa filosofia.
Ovviamente, non è un santo... è uno che tradisce appena ha l'occasione e come tutti i seriali, nega davanti all'evidenza.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si, il mio ex, F.
> E' stato tradito svariate volte dall'ex moglie e l'ha quasi sempre presa sportivamente, a parte la prima.
> Diceva che le corna non fanno male e che ciò che fa più male è l'abbandono.
> In parte condivido questa filosofia.
> Ovviamente, non è un santo... *è uno che tradisce appena ha l'occasione *e come tutti i seriali, nega davanti all'evidenza.


Grazie. Pure io l'avrei presa sportivamente se avessi tradito prima. Ed ha avuto pure la faccia tosta di restarci male la prima volta??? Mi ricorda qualcuno del forum.


----------



## Principessa (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie. Pure io l'avrei presa sportivamente se avessi tradito prima. Ed ha avuto pure la faccia tosta di restarci male la prima volta??? Mi ricorda qualcuno del forum.


Lui nega di aver mai tradito, prima del secondo tradimento della sua ex moglie. Ma sinceramente, visto il soprannome che aveva da ragazzo e visto com'è considerato, ci credo poco...


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...


Ciao Cucciolina!

La tua storia mi ha molto commosso, e te lo direi anche se non fosse vero, perchè è da un po' che ho davvero poco tempo di leggere questo forum meraviglioso e ci vengo trascinato solo con la forza quando qualcuno insiste privatamente perchè io risponda nel modo più misogino possibile a certi post turchini, ma le storie come le tue, e anche quelle più belle a volte, mi fanno sempre una certa impressione e mi fanno diventare felice per averle lette e triste perchè quando le rileggerò saprò già come anranno a finire e quando ci ripenso mi rovino la sorpresa prima di cominciare, ma questa in fondo è la vita ed alla vita bisogna essere grati quando c'è, perchè quando non c'è poi non riusciamo più a fare niente, ne convieni?
Tu sei un ottimo detergente che lava più bianco anche le macchie più ostinate e per questo meriti davvero tanta pubblicità presso le massaie di tutti Italia, la quale, per inciso è una gran bella penisola, ad essere precisi dovrammo chiamarla Repubblica Italiana, ma quella è una formula troppo altisonante che, come tutte le formule troppo altisonanti, fa perdere genuinità alle cose che rappresenta, proprio per questo quando io dico che sei un detergente lo dico per non usare parole altisonanti che fanno perdere genuinità, quindi tu, e dico tu per non essere altisonante (te l'ho già detto vero la faccenda della altisonanza e della genuinità?), sei una cosa che pulisce, già - dirai tu - se non pulissi che razza di detergente sarei...?, e hai ragione da vendere, da vendere, ragazza, ma non è questo il punto, perchè il vero punto della qestione è che i detergenti puliscono, però, cosa c'entri tu con questa faccenda del detergente non me lo ricordo più, quindi cambierò metafora e dirò che tu sei un buon detersivo, no, non era detersivo la parola che volevo scrivere, era quell'altra, sì, quella che gli somiglia... ah sì, diversivo! ecco quale era la parola che cercavo, grazie di avermela suggerita: sei un tesoro... comunque, il fatto che tu sia un diversivo significa che servi a spostare l'attenzione da una cosa all'altra, cioè, quando parlo dell'attenzione, ovviamente mi riferisco alla mia attenzione, e tu sei una cosa che mi distrae mentre invece dovrei dedicarmi ad altro, ah, se solo ne avessi voglia però... quindi continuerò un po' con te, non ti dispiace vero? non ho sentito la risposta ma lo prenderò come un sì, e ti ringrazio per il complimento, cioè, non proprio complimento ma qualcosa di simile, o anche di diverso, ma grazie lo stesso.
Cioè, ricapitolando:
Non sei un detersivo perchè non fai le cose pulite, ma sei un diversivo perchè distogli con l'inganno da cose più importanti.
L'uno per te stessa, l'altro per chi ti sta accanto.

Ciao!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si, il mio ex, F.
> E' stato tradito svariate volte dall'ex moglie e l'ha quasi sempre presa sportivamente, a parte la prima.
> Diceva che le corna non fanno male e che ciò che fa più male è l'abbandono.
> In parte condivido questa filosofia.
> Ovviamente, non è un santo... è uno che tradisce appena ha l'occasione e come tutti i seriali, nega davanti all'evidenza.


Fa parte della categoria della coppia come mutuo aiuto e il resto si cerca fuori.
Ci mancherebbe che se la prendesse per un tradimento quando lui è seriale! A parte Lothar


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Brava, proprio cosi.
> LUI avrebbe cambiato carrozza anche a costo di stare in piedi in corridoio, ha fatto di peggio per non sentire rumori.
> 
> Uno dei suoi nipoti è finito dallo psicologo, impazziva in ufficio quando i colleghi masticavano qualcosa. VOLEVA dimettersi e di questi tempi.....
> ...


Sono tentato di dare a questa mania il nome semi-scientifico la "Sindrome Nobile", perché si ha quasi l'impressione che sia tramandata come valore aggiuntivo alla buona educazione 

Certo che di fantasia non manca per dare fastidio agli altri. Le manie di questo genere non sono veramente malattie, ma tutto quel che ne deriva lo diventa. Io penso che gli atti vandalistici nei confronti delle persone conosciute sono molto ben congegniate e studiate appositamente per mettersi al centro delle attenzioni, senza dare alcuna possibilità agli altri di ripararsi.

In altre parole, penso che sia piuttosto tirannico e possessivo nei vostri confronti, anche rafforzato dal fatto che vi siete sposati, e quindi avete sigillato un contratto, che gli permette un po' di tutto.

Ci sono diverse cure. Una è il consulente esterno che si intromette nelle cattive abitudini e li rende ridicoli, ma senza far ridere nessuno. Cioè battutine o gesti che rendono lo sforzo inutile. Quando entra per mangiare con molto ritardo, qualcuno si deve alzare e aiutarlo a sedersi, perché se lo merita. Se fatto con disinvoltura, non gli piacerà la svolta e quindi diventerà piuttosto aggressivo (perché hai distrutto il piano). Ma quel che conta, non tarderà più per farsi pregare.

Le manie consapevoli si distinguono da quelle inconsapevoli soltanto dal fatto che sono diventate abituali ed è venuto meno l'intenzione. Il trucco sta nell'intercettazione della mania sul nascere. Quella di far aspettare tutti è un classico. C'è della gente che è sempre in ritardo. Diventa mania, quando ritardano anche le cose che a loro importano.

Una mania simile è chiedere sempre soldi o cose in prestito. È solo un modo di dire diverso da 'vorrei'. Ma, chiedendoci soldi, stimola in noi il senso nobile e la generosità, senza darci nulla in cambio. Mai. Prende e se ne va, e quando ha bisogno, torna senza alcuno scrupolo a chiederci un nuovo prestito. Non ha scrupoli perché non si pone neanche la domanda. Se non fosse una cosa relativamente costosa, la cura sarebbe di dargli i soldi prima che lo possa chiedere, e così stimolare il suo rifiuto. Perché non vuole assolutamente passare per povero. E dalla reazione si capisce anche se la sua è intenzionale o meno.

Il problema numero due delle manie sono i nuovi luoghi e le persone. Dovrebbero tutti rispondere in modo più naturale, senza falsa modestia. E qui arriviamo alla malattia della nostra società, che ci ha impregnato di falsità. Si appare più gentili di quel che in realtà siamo, perché siamo in attesa del promesso profitto. La falsità è nostra mania, che impedisce che un maniaco si ridimensioni alle regole comunemente accettate, semplicemente perché la norma non c'è e non ci sarà. Ma se a me da fastidio una cosa e la metto in evidenza, allora divento krukko e pignolo. Però poi mi sono liberato e l'altro evita di ripetere, a meno che non sia consapevole


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sono deduzioni mie. Magari e' solo per cucinare tutto al momento e con venti trenta ospiti ci puo' stare. Quando e' in famiglia si siede insieme a tuttu gli altri. Tutto puo' essere ma non certo per essere al centro dell'attenzuone. Anzi. Non e' il tipo da imporre niente. Solo fastidioso come una zanzara di notte. Gia', pure quelle non sopporta, non perche' pungono, sempre per il ronzio.


----------



## Ecate (5 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sono tentato di dare a questa mania il nome semi-scientifico la "Sindrome Nobile", perché si ha quasi l'impressione che sia tramandata come valore aggiuntivo alla buona educazione
> 
> Certo che di fantasia non manca per dare fastidio agli altri. Le manie di questo genere non sono veramente malattie, ma tutto quel che ne deriva lo diventa. Io penso che gli atti vandalistici nei confronti delle persone conosciute sono molto ben congegniate e studiate appositamente per mettersi al centro delle attenzioni, senza dare alcuna possibilità agli altri di ripararsi.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Cucciolina!
> 
> [...] Ciao!


Rabby.... so che questo è un ammmore impossibile ma ...:inlove:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rabby.... so che questo è un ammmore impossibile ma ...:inlove:
> :mrgreen:


Le cose impossibili sono le uniche che non ti lasciano insoddisfatto dopo averle fatte...


----------



## nate (5 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> buttiamo tutto in "vacca"....non avrei problemi in questo senso, ma mi sono presa una bella sbandata per lui...che ci posso fare? mi piace come persona....saremo destinati a non andare oltre probabilmente, ma ovvio che dopo un mese di emozioni, ci si rimane male...


 Scusa ma non gli tira solo con la moglie o anche con te ?


----------



## nate (5 Dicembre 2013)

*de*



cucciolina ha detto:


> Lui si fa i problemi...io me li faccio, ma riesco a gestire la situazione...lui , a quanto pare, non ci riesce, allora tronchiamo e poi dopo due giorni, mi richiama e dice che vuole ricominciare...
> il fatto è che non capisce perchè è bloccato con la moglie...e volendole bene, nonostante quello che si pensi qui, fa fatica a gestire la situazione...che ovviamente è una situazione che gli capita per la prima volta nella vita...
> (prima di iniziare con me questo rapporto, non ha mai avuto questi problemi con la moglie)...


 Ha problemi di disfunzione erettile psicogena,si instaura e non se ne va. Non gli tirerà neanche con te e si siucida


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Ha problemi di disfunzione erettile psicogena,si instaura e non se ne va. Non gli tirerà neanche con te e si siucida


Mah...basta cambiare mona
e tutto si aggiusta...

Sai ho scoperto di essere lunopatico

Quando la luna cala 
il ciccio tira

quando la luna cresce
si smola

Non so come ma c'entra lunaiena...

Ora guardo sempre le lune sul calendario

Non ti dico nelle notti di lunapiena...sono un demonio di tasmania...


----------



## nate (6 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ma è lui che non vuole adesso....si è preso una pausa per capire cos'ha nella testa.....


non la scopa perchè ha paura di fallire,ansia da prestazione


----------



## nate (6 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...basta cambiare mona
> e tutto si aggiusta...
> 
> Sai ho scoperto di essere lunopatico
> ...





Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo te un fagiano ci prova dopo BEN tre anni che la conosce.  Ma dai...
> Questo se l'è studiata a tavolino e lei ci sta cascando con tutte le scarpe.
> 
> Elio non è qui.


 se l'era studiata poi il pisello gli ha fatto brutti scherzi,adesso avrà pure il calo del desiderio


----------



## nate (6 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> io ero disposta a rischiare...
> ma lui ha fatto due passi indietro e quindi ora stiamo a vedere...
> ma lui adesso sembra voler fare chiarezza dentro di se e quindi lo lascio tranquillo...


 se un maschio vuole fare chiarezza vuol dire che ha dei problemi di erezione


----------



## nate (6 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire tutto questo :
> prendi molla bacia bacia
> non riesco ad andare a letto con mia moglie
> ti amo ,sono confuso ...
> in un mese?


 Non gli tira il cazzo improvvisamente ci credo che è confuso,adesso stabpnsando di farsi prescrivere la pillollina


----------



## nate (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è terribile 'sto tizio, cara cucciolina:unhappy:
> 
> per me non gli si alza:singleeye:


 è due ore che lo sto dicendo


----------



## Eretteo (6 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Cucciolina!
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao!


E' sempre bello vedere la proporzionalita' inversa fra la giustezza del post,ed il codazzo che suscita....


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

a questo punto sei compreso nel codazzo.
ma esiste poi  "la giustezza" di un post?


Eretteo ha detto:


> E' sempre bello vedere la proporzionalita' inversa fra la giustezza del post,ed il codazzo che suscita....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' sempre bello vedere la proporzionalita' inversa fra la giustezza del post,ed il codazzo che suscita....


il demone dagli occhi verdi è una brutta bestia, sai?


----------



## Eretteo (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a questo punto sei compreso nel codazzo.
> Eh no,qui si confondono le cinghiale di Calidonia con le idre di Lerna.
> Son due cose ben distinte.
> ma esiste poi  "la giustezza" di un post?


Certo che si.
Nella misura in cui si fa piu' calzante al concetto che esprime,come una buccia con la mela.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il demone dagli occhi verdi è una brutta bestia, sai?


Lo vedo tutti i giorni,nelle iridi di certe sodomitiche che si aggirano intorno annusando l'aria con due punte.
Che non sono appendici atte all'allattamento,ma propaggini linguali.
Esseracci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lo vedo tutti i giorni,nelle iridi di certe *sodomitiche *che si aggirano intorno annusando l'aria con due punte.
> Che non sono appendici atte all'allattamento,ma propaggini linguali.
> Esseracci.


la sodomitica è una donna leggendaria fisicamente in ordine?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Non gli tira il cazzo improvvisamente ci credo che è confuso,adesso stabpnsando di farsi prescrivere la pillollina


perche lo conosci ?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la sodomitica è una donna leggendaria fisicamente in ordine?


Se una è sodomotica per quanto mi riguarda sono solo punti in più, mentre qua pare un difetto. Mah.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se una è sodomotica per quanto mi riguarda sono solo punti in più, mentre qua pare un difetto. Mah.


Ragazzo sei in fase di grande miglioramento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se una è sodomotica per quanto mi riguarda sono solo punti in più, mentre qua pare un difetto. Mah.


eh si vede che a Eretteo non CI piace. Del resto nella cultura cattolica ad esempio non è una pratica ben vista.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh si vede che a Eretteo non CI piace. *Del resto nella cultura cattolica ad esempio non è una pratica ben vista*.


Di giorno.


----------



## ytumamatambien (6 Dicembre 2013)

Probabilmente l'argomento è stato già affrontato in questi termini ma mi pare di non averlo letto..
ragazzi a parte le varie battutaccie...può anche darsi che a causa del senso di colpa della scappatella il marito non riesca più a fare sesso con la moglie..... a me capitò in passato.....poi magari quando e se vedrà le cose in modo diverso riuscirà anche a tenere i piedi in due scarpe...può anche essere che sentendosi molto coinvolto con l'amica non riesca...poi magari col tempo riuscirà a far felici entrambe... 
Oppure se non riesce dovrà fare una scelta....c'è tanta gente che fa sesso sporadico con il patner abituale...senza per questo compromettere il rapporto...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Danny, si potrebbe definire così ...
> Ci è rimasto male, si, ma poi ... l'ha presa e basta.
> ...



Ci è stato e ci sta male.
Come tutti e come dice Brunetta.
Ma... come dire... la volontà di superarlo c'è...
mica si butta via l'acqua con tutta la pasta...
A proposito... per statistica... "lui" (l'altro) mi sa che è delle parti del Lothar57, forse.
Fa statistica? 
(... e che cazzo!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ci è stato e ci sta male.
> Come tutti e come dice Brunetta.
> Ma... come dire... la volontà di superarlo c'è...
> mica si butta via l'acqua con tutta la pasta...
> ...


ahia. Lotharone... ehm... io per qualche giorno qui non mi farei vedere, non vorrei che ci fosse un... conflitto di... interessi:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahia. Lotharone... ehm... io per qualche giorno qui non mi farei vedere, non vorrei che ci fosse un... conflitto di... interessi:mrgreen:



Ma no dai...  
Siamo comunque dalle parti di Firenze se non ho capito male...'


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no dai...
> Siamo comunque dalle parti di Firenze se non ho capito male...'


no, regione sbagliata (fiuuu)


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, regione sbagliata (fiuuu)



In un post citava il passo della Futa.... 
Doppio fiuuuuu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> In un post citava il passo della Futa....
> Doppio fiuuuuu.


sì ma dall'altra parte:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh si vede che a Eretteo non CI piace. Del resto nella cultura cattolica ad esempio non è una pratica ben vista.



E' sempre bello quando si legge un post che ti spinge doverosamente a dire di tutto cuore, "grazie".
Grazie per non perdere un nanosecondo a leggere (non dico cercare di capire) certi post.
Grazie per fare a gara con le altre a rispondere a raffica,che' la quantita' vale piu' della qualita'.
Grazie per scrivere scempiaggini etichettanti su cose,persone,opere e soprattutto omissioni di cui meno sai e piu' parli.
Grazie per postare lungimiranti disamine su religioni che conosci per sentito dire alla radio.
Grazie per giustificare la tua scarsa pratica addossandone la colpa a certi ministri di culto.
Grazie per dimostrare la tua migliorabile dimestichezza con uno dei precetti piu' alti e profondi del Magnifico,che tu sicuramente rimembri.
Grazie per inondare con la cultura questo forum.
E grazie per costituire tu stessa un saldo punto di riferimento.
Grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' sempre bello quando si legge un post che ti spinge doverosamente a dire di tutto cuore, "grazie".
> Grazie per non perdere un nanosecondo a leggere (non dico cercare di capire) certi post.
> Grazie per fare a gara con le altre a rispondere a raffica,che' la quantita' vale piu' della qualita'.
> Grazie per scrivere scempiaggini etichettanti su cose,persone,opere e soprattutto omissioni di cui meno sai e piu' parli.
> ...


Che belle le tanie!
Orapronobi
Verginedevastata orapronobi
suorfigarotta orapronobi
monaintempestata orapronobi
vaginaeburnea orapronobi
mater cornificata orapronobi
mater mestruata orapronobi
mariadisgrassia orapronobi
radiocotola orapronobi
mater separata orapronobi
vergine maigoduta orapronobi
tempesta difalli orapronobi
casum belli orapronobi
copa el teron orapronobi


Cantum un merlum in tel frumentum!

E invece come saria bella

Mater Sbriciolata dallanoi
mater teberinum mollelaqui
mater freeciolata versi le gambe
luna de oro dame un baso
Missacaciae metate a novanta

culus datum perforatum...


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no dai...
> Siamo comunque dalle parti di Firenze se non ho capito male...'


sei di Firenze??


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti voi,
> spero possiamo darmi un consiglio o semplicemente possiate comprendermi.
> Ho 36 anni, convivo da un anno con il mio compagno, che ho sempre ritenuto un uomo meraviglioso,
> colui che vorrei come padre dei miei figli, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo sempre avuto un bel rapporto,
> ...



Uhm.. noto che siete arrivati a 135 pagine, ma io non le ho lette, mi soffermo al post di apertura.

Allora tu stai con un uomo e lui sta con una donna. fino a qua tutto mi è chiarissimo.

Tu vieni baciata, lui con la moglie non riesce ad avere rapporti e vi innamorate. Qua ad esempio non capisco, come fate a innamorarvi se non vi conoscete? tramite un bacio? Tramite il sesso? 

Se ci siamo passati domandi? SI..! ci siamo passati tutti...! ma tutti tutti..! hai presente l'adolescenza? quando l'ormone andava a mille si ragionava soltanto tramite la ciolla? ( ciolla? ) ecco certo che abbiamo presente. Si aveva soltanto una maniera per ovviare a tutto ciò, anzi due maniere....! una è quella che il mio compare oscuro pratica spesso...:smile in bagno da solo) L'altra quella di farsi una sana trombata. 

Si io ci sono passato e ti capisco, ora essendo vecchio e senza ormone non capisco più. 


Io non capisco perchè la vita la rendiamo così complicata parlando e scrivendo parole tipo "amore" quando invece basterebbe scrivere, ho voglia di trombare e avere sempre nuove sensazioni adolescenziali.


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. noto che siete arrivati a 135 pagine, ma io non le ho lette, mi soffermo al post di apertura.
> 
> Allora tu stai con un uomo e lui sta con una donna. fino a qua tutto mi è chiarissimo.
> 
> ...



Perchè non hai letto tutto Ultimo, non ci è riuscito neppure con cucciolina e la voglia, e la capisco, le è rimasta.

Come sta il piccolino???Che bello il Natale con un bimbo piccolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' sempre bello quando si legge un post che ti spinge doverosamente a dire di tutto cuore, "grazie".
> Grazie per non perdere un nanosecondo a leggere (non dico cercare di capire) certi post.
> Grazie per fare a gara con le altre a rispondere a raffica,che' la quantita' vale piu' della qualita'.
> Grazie per scrivere scempiaggini etichettanti su cose,persone,opere e soprattutto omissioni di cui meno sai e piu' parli.
> ...


Guarda che era una battuta, ci avevo messo pure il CI perchè si capisse.
E quando ho citato la cultura cattolica ho scritto 'ad esempio', per dire che non da tutti è pratica ben vista.
C'è a chi piace e a chi no, mica è obbligo.
Parliamo di cose più concrete: li scambi due buratelli con un kg di tortellini?


----------



## tesla (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non capisco perchè la vita la rendiamo così complicata parlando e scrivendo parole tipo "amore" quando invece basterebbe scrivere, ho voglia di trombare e avere sempre nuove sensazioni adolescenziali.


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


>


E mica è muttly!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E mica è muttly!!!!


Muttly? cu schifiu yè? 

E poi tanto per risponderti: :calcio: Per il culo bianco di Odino... mi sento meglio..! :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E mica è muttly!!!!


Grande


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Muttly? cu schifiu yè?
> 
> E poi tanto per risponderti: :calcio: Per il culo bianco di Odino... mi sento meglio..! :carneval:


Muttly come chi è?? :incazzato::incazzato:Quello dello Squadrone avvoltoi .... azz hai ragione dimentico sempre che tu sei ld:ld:ld: .... pivello e da poco pure baby sitter :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Muttly come chi è?? :incazzato::incazzato:Quello dello Squadrone avvoltoi .... azz hai ragione dimentico sempre che tu sei ld:ld:ld: .... pivello e da poco pure baby sitter :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Muttley fa qualcosa.......................


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Muttley fa qualcosa.......................


medaglia  .... medaglia .... medaglia


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Muttly come chi è?? :incazzato::incazzato:Quello dello Squadrone avvoltoi .... azz hai ragione dimentico sempre che tu sei ld:ld:ld: .... pivello e da poco pure baby sitter :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Boh... per me stai parlando Arabo .... squadrone avvoltoi? ehh? 

Senti testina.... se comincio ad elencarti tutti i cartoni che mi sorbisco tramite mio figlio, comincio ora e non la smetto più! tzè vecchio ammia? E' da una settimana che sono ringiovanito di almeno 15 anni... a parte le occhiaie.. :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grande



Tanto per gradire uno anche a te :calcio:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh... per me stai parlando Arabo .... squadrone avvoltoi? ehh?
> 
> Senti testina.... se comincio ad elencarti tutti i cartoni che mi sorbisco tramite mio figlio, comincio ora e non la smetto più! tzè vecchio ammia? E' da una settimana che sono ringiovanito di almeno 15 anni... a parte le occhiaie.. :carneval:


Stop the pigeon.....stop the pigeon


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stop the pigeon.....stop the pigeon


Paraparappapa ......


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stop the pigeon.....stop the pigeon



Stardo e stardo pure l'altro testina..... ho cercato su google ma mi dava muttley non muttly. ignoranti..! e imparate a scrivere e checchezz.!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> medaglia .... medaglia .... medaglia


che belli erano quei cartoni....


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh... per me stai parlando Arabo .... squadrone avvoltoi? ehh?
> 
> Senti testina.... *se comincio ad elencarti tutti i cartoni che mi sorbisco tramite mio figlio*, comincio ora e non la smetto più! tzè vecchio ammia? E' da una settimana che sono ringiovanito di almeno 15 anni... a parte le occhiaie.. :carneval:


non arriverai mai allo squadrone avvoltoi, a muttley, a Clunk a Dick Dasterbly e a quell'altro di cui non rammento il nome .... quelli di adesso sono acate al confronto


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Voi conoscete peppa pig? phineas & ferb? continuo , eh ? 


fncl strnz


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che belli erano quei cartoni....


Dillo anche te a ultimo che se gli dice culo vede peppa pig :smile: :smile::smile:


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voi conoscete peppa pig? phineas & ferb? continuo , eh ?
> 
> 
> fncl strnz


 mica sono cartoni .... son acate!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> mica sono cartoni .... son acate!!!!!



Ah si? c'è l'hai il coraggio di dirlo a mio figlio di otto anni? :rotfl:
















Io glielo dico eh.. dice che sono io a non capire. auahahahhaahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dillo anche te a ultimo che se gli dice culo vede peppa pig :smile: :smile::smile:


ma poi il bello era che non ce n'erano mica tanti. Vuoi mettere come noi stavamo ad aspettare Supergulp tutta la settimana? Oddio, forse tu sei troppo giovane...


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma poi il bello era che non ce n'erano mica tanti. Vuoi mettere come noi stavamo ad aspettare Supergulp tutta la settimana? Oddio, forse tu sei troppo giovane...


io ggiovane? Alan ford ed il gruppo TNT?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> io ggiovane? Alan ford ed il gruppo TNT?


Stanislao Moulinsky...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stanislao Moulinsky...


....travestito da termosifone


----------

